# Siggery guitars



## NUTSguitarchannel

Ok i asked siggery for a qoute ona 7 string fanned fret deimos and the price was totally reasonable i think i'm going for it.
But of course i first wanted to ask for your experiences with the company.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

IIRC he's behind schedule. Nothing but good things heard about him otherwise. I have no personal experience.


----------



## ikarus

Stealthdjentstic said:


> IIRC he's behind schedule. Nothing but good things heard about him otherwise. I have no personal experience.



Yes, he is swamped with orders at the moment. I'm waiting on two guitars.  He is a very nice guy to deal with. I can tell you more about quality in the future. Hopefully one of them will arrive in the next month.


----------



## Maniacal

Be prepared to wait far longer than the quoted time.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

he said the "turnaround time" is 10 weeks. 
what's turnaround time?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

When the guitar is done I think. I can tell you now no builder really has a turn around that short


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

Stealthdjentstic said:


> When the guitar is done I think. I can tell you now no builder really has a turn around that short


that was wath is was thinking too


----------



## Underworld

I got mine last december after 5 months of wait. It is well worth the wait. Neck is comfy, quality woods and built, and it sounds really tight and defined.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

what are the pickups like?


----------



## Danukenator

Marty is a pretty good guy to deal with. I have two issues that are related to communication more than anything else.

First, my wait time quote was way off. I don't mind a long wait but it is very annoying after being quoted only eight weeks. This is currently month six. It also seems odd that he is giving a ten week quote to you when I've yet to see my guitar.

Second, I requested pictures of the build in its current state three times, each time two weeks apart. He said he'd get me them but they never materialized. I don't mind not getting pictures, the issue is that he SAID he would get them and then never followed through.


EDIT: All that said, I've yet to hear bad things about his finished products. I'd say it is a great bang for your buck and to go for it, just be prepared for a longer wait.


----------



## Underworld

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> what are the pickups like?


 

Medium gain, on the brighter side. Tight and well defined. My 5150 III really like the bridge pup!


----------



## wrongnote85

lol, i thought the thread title was 'slippery guitars'.


----------



## ExhumedShadow

All I intend with this post is to give you more data so you can make an informed decision, nothing else.

Very short story:
I ordered A siggery back in September last year and never got it, communication was brilliant before I paid after that, became very difficult. 
He assured me I was getting d guitar before xmas, didn't happen.
I never got a photo of d process or anything.
By late march I got tired of waiting, and got my money back.
He said we was still building it anyway, so I could buy it when ready if I still felt like it, but since them I e-mailed him a few times with no reply.
There's more to this, but don't wanna spin of topic.


----------



## renzoip

ExhumedShadow said:


> All I intend with this post is to give you more data so you can make an informed decision, nothing else.
> 
> Very short story:
> I ordered A siggery back in September last year and never got it, communication was brilliant before I paid after that, became very difficult.
> He assured me I was getting d guitar before xmas, didn't happen.
> I never got a photo of d process or anything.
> By late march I got tired of waiting, and got my money back.
> He said we was still building it anyway, so I could buy it when ready if I still felt like it, but since them I e-mailed him a few times with no reply.
> There's more to this, but don't wanna spin of topic.





Same story as my guitar player's. He ordered his guitar in Nov 2011 and was quoted 6 weeks. 7 months later, with the guitar already paid off, the guitar is still not done, no pics of progress or anything whatsoever. He got a partial refund last week, and is awaiting for the rest of it this week.

Of course, this is not to say that the quality of his guitars are bad. In fact, I have heard and seen nothing but awesomeness. But the fact that he keeps giving people quotes of 6-10 weeks, when he is taking over 8 months average, and when he has already admitted to be very backed up, is totally uncool.

So, I'm sure the guitar will be great, and the price will be decent, but be ready to wait.


----------



## Ayo7e

+ very nice guy to deal with. 
+ Affordable prices. 
+ 100% custom, shape/wood/pickups, etc.
+ Quality.

- Be prepared to wait far longer than the quoted time.
- Really hard to get pics.


I'm in my 4th month.


----------



## jephjacques

I picked up a multi scale 8 of his off eBay and while it's well built, it does have issues. Some of the tuners are much stiffer than others, and the paint has worn off the bridge saddles in places. But those could just be due to the previous owner.

The main thing is that the pickup seems to have been improperly shielded or grounded or something- it's much more microphonic than any of my other guitars. There's no constant buzz or anything but the guitar "rings" a lot more, especially when being played palm-muted. (if anybody can diagnose the cause of this, I'd appreciate it!)


----------



## celticelk

Stealthdjentstic said:


> When the guitar is done I think. I can tell you now no builder really has a turn around that short



Ten weeks was roughly the time on my OAF 8-string, from deposit to shipment, as I recall. I doubt that Tom's current build volume would support that interval now, but it *is* possible.


----------



## Ayo7e

jephjacques said:


> Some of the *tuners* are much stiffer than others, and the paint has worn off the bridge saddles in places.



which brand? sperzels?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I've been shocked at how readily he meets build times, but he hasnt been talked about much here.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

i mailed him and he said the build time will be 10 weeks first it was 6 weeks but due to builds to finish it's now 10 weeks he says. And all the people that did have to wait so long was due to changing specs he says.


----------



## xxvicarious

Collectively reading these comments should answer the OP's question haha.
I don't know that I'd wait 6-8 months for ANY guitar... Hell, the asshole thats 
painting my Gibby Explorer has had it for 5 months, and I'm about to go knock 
on his door with a lead pipe, and get my Explorer back without clear-coat.


----------



## ExhumedShadow

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> i mailed him and he said the build time will be 10 weeks first it was 6 weeks but due to builds to finish it's now 10 weeks he says. And all the people that did have to wait so long was due to changing specs he says.



Like I said I'm only trying to help you decide.

That is just not true, I had a pretty solid spec list from day 1, as I'm sure lots of people could tell you about their builds.
I'll go further, he only showed any signs of being working on my guitar, way past d deadline and I'm not even sure he did work on it at all, as I never saw a picture.
Take what has been told, he's known for taking way longer than what he tells you he will.

About quality, I can't say a thing, about costumer care and building time, I'd look elsewhere.
Take what has been told, he's known for taking way longer than what he tells you.

Let me suggest a few alternatives:
Jp custom guitars (Pt)
Lootnick (Pl)
Amphisound (Fin)
Acacia (Usa)

Either way you go, good luck with your custom. =)


----------



## mphsc

He just quoted mt a little over $1500 for a fanned 8 string, ash body, quilt top, rosewood neck & ziricote fretboard. can this be too good to be true?


----------



## Winspear

^ Wow, last I heard the base price was like 400 dollars more than that? 
I have several ideas for customs and I wanted them all to be top notch stuff like Vik/Daemoness but with a price like that it's so tempting to try. Not to say Siggerys aren't good of course! I'd love to try one. 
Any clue what would warrant such a price different? I.e. like..1/3 cost!


----------



## mphsc

maybe my currency conversions suck, it was 1,000 GBP.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah last I heard it was 1200 GBP base price (this was a long time ago but if anything I'd have thought it would_ increase_ over time)


----------



## Maniacal

Awesome. Good to know Marty just replies to new customers.


----------



## mphsc

^ sorry man, I was curious about the hype.


----------



## ExhumedShadow

Maniacal said:


> Awesome. Good to know Marty just replies to new customers.



exactly!


----------



## Ayo7e

I've just found this 



there are not many siggery guitar videos out there...


----------



## JP Universe

Quoted 6 weeks (didn't think that was gonna happen). 3 months in so far.... Doesn't bother me as I've got a few others coming in and hell it's a custom.

Great price (MPHSC range) with crazy specs....

Really friendly in emails. Has responded to about 9 outta 10 emails. I've started to change a few specs as time progresses.

If ya can wait it out I'd say go for it!


----------



## Hollowway

I have a fanned 8 I picked up second hand and I'm pretty happy with it. I think in general the problem is that once a luthier gets hot on here it can drastically change the volume of their business. And that inevitably leads to delays and lack of communication. 

And you guys that are sick of a six month wait time - thanks for the lulz. That's light speed. Call me in a couple of years and tell me how you feel.


----------



## Sepultorture

6 months is pretty damn light, picking my custom up tonight, too just a hair under 6 full months to completion, a year is more realistic for more well known luthiers, with up to a couple years for some.


----------



## Blackheim

Hollowway said:


> I have a fanned 8 I picked up second hand and I'm pretty happy with it. I think in general the problem is that once a luthier gets hot on here it can drastically change the volume of their business. And that inevitably leads to delays and lack of communication.
> 
> And you guys that are sick of a six month wait time - thanks for the lulz. That's light speed. Call me in a couple of years and tell me how you feel.



So you got the FF8 BM replica that was on sale here... Right?


----------



## Hollowway

Blackheim said:


> So you got the FF8 BM replica that was on sale here... Right?



Yeah. It's this one:


----------



## Ayo7e

^beautiful, how is it compared with your bernie rico or the carvin?


----------



## 2ManyShoes

FWIW, I have tried twice to get a quote out of Marty. Sent him two (very nice and specific) e-mails, about 4 weeks apart. The last one was about 3 months ago, and he's still never replied. Needless to say, I moved on.


----------



## mphsc

Sent my first email about 3 pm yesterday & about have my build figured out. He replied back every time, total of 4 emails. Said his build time was pushed back because he was trying to fulfill a backlog.


----------



## Valennic

Sepultorture said:


> 6 months is pretty damn light, picking my custom up tonight, too just a hair under 6 full months to completion, a year is more realistic for more well known luthiers, with up to a couple years for some.




You're picking it up from Brian tonight? The cpig came in then?


----------



## GTailly

2ManyShoes said:


> FWIW, I have tried twice to get a quote out of Marty. Sent him two (very nice and specific) e-mails, about 4 weeks apart. The last one was about 3 months ago, and he's still never replied. Needless to say, I moved on.




Are you sure your e-mails actually went to him?...
I sent my first quote on April 24th and had his reply on April 26th.

Since I ordered my guitar, I sent a total of exactly fourteen e-mails to him to discuss about different details of my guitar and he replied within only a few hours to each and every one of them.

He recently had really busy weeks as he is surrounded by builds but he still answers all my e-mails really quickly.


----------



## Pushingink

I also have a guitar in the works with Marty (about 5 months now), and he has answered every email of mine over the entire time. Super nice guy and now a super busy guy.


----------



## 2ManyShoes

In(Di)visions said:


> Are you sure your e-mails actually went to him?...
> I sent my first quote on April 24th and had his reply on April 26th.
> 
> Since I ordered my guitar, I sent a total of exactly fourteen e-mails to him to discuss about different details of my guitar and he replied within only a few hours to each and every one of them.
> 
> He recently had really busy weeks as he is surrounded by builds but he still answers all my e-mails really quickly.



Yeah, I used the address on his website, both times. No idea why he didn't respond.


----------



## GTailly

^ Really strange. I am sorry to hear this man. Maybe his e-mail address was down for some reason I dunno...


----------



## Turgon

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ Really strange. I am sorry to hear this man. Maybe his e-mail address was down for some reason I dunno...




I mailed him twice about some pics, after about two weeks he replied and said, that he actually had problems with his mail address!

He also replied every other of my mails within 24 - 48h!


----------



## Maniacal

As long as my Siggery looks this good, I don't mind the wait:


----------



## GTailly

Turgon said:


> I mailed him twice about some pics, after about two weeks he replied and said, that he actually had problems with his mail address!
> 
> He also replied every other of my mails within 24 - 48h!




Indeed he usually replies quickly.

@Maniacal, just saw he posted this one an hour ago on his FB page too. Looks bad ass! I agree with you here mate.


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts

I e-mailed him for a quote at the beginning of the month and he quoted 10 weeks due to backlog. (also a fanned 8)

One thing I noticed is every time he has e-mailed me it was around 1 o'clock in the morning...so that tells me he is a busy man indeed.

Either way, my first deposit will be with him in the next week or so...I consider the price to be worth the wait


----------



## Ayo7e

Hey guys, I've just received 1 pic from Marty and wanted to share with you




My gorgeous Walnut top!


----------



## abadonae

Hi guys,

Thought i'd include my bit into this. I've been chatting on and off with Marty for over a year and a half now and he's always been pretty awesome to deal with.
I finally decided to go ahead and paid in full up front, i've had a fairly tight time frame as we're meant to be doing photoshoots and recording a video for my band soon so i wanted to get the guitar for then.

I've got to admit the longest i've ever had to wait for a reply from Marty was about 2-3 days? He's always been incredibly up front with me about whats been happening, including not being able to start it when he wanted to and a cock up (nothing major and fixable) with the paint too.

It has gone over the quoted time, originally i should've had it by the end of may and every couple of days since i've been checking in with him and he's been awesome. A really friendly guy, asks me about my little boy (5 months) and has a general chat about stuff.

The important thing to remember is that i've noticed a lot more chatter on here about Marty, his NGDs are turning up a lot more often meaning only one thing. That dude's business is starting to erupt and the fact that he is carrying on and is still taking orders is admirable. Yes it is slightly irritating having the quoted time pushed back but how many people on here have you read saying their guitars have a 1-3 year wait? And yea that may be for much bigger or renowned companies but at the basis of it all, all they are is Marty with an EVEN higher volume. 

I'm sure we'll all get our guitars at some point, and if it takes less than 6-7 months then hell that aint that bad really is it?

As far as his comms go, i've had a more than awesome time dealing with Marty, he's a friendly guy and really helpful. But i suppose with the volume of work it must be difficult to get around to everyone.

This probably won't help, but i thought i'd throw the guy a bit of a bone here haha


----------



## mphsc

Just read while he's at the timer yard tomorrow, he's looking for a 1 piece Palisander Rosewood neck.


----------



## Danukenator

Ayo7e said:


> Hey guys, I've just received 1 pic from Marty and wanted to share with you



What the hell did you say to get that photograph! I want it word for word so I may use the same line!

That top is killer, I asked for a walnut top so I hope mine is as good.


----------



## Ayo7e

Danukenator said:


> What the hell did you say to get that photograph! I want it word for word so I may use the same line!
> 
> That top is killer, I asked for a walnut top so I hope mine is as good.



I've been 4 months trying to get 1 photo , and this pic is not taken recently. I was a bit worried about how the walnut top would look but I'm really happy with it. 

Be patient I'm sure it worth.


----------



## Danukenator

Ayo7e said:


> I've been 4 months trying to get 1 photo , and this pic is not taken recently. I was a bit worried about how the walnut top would look but I'm really happy with it.
> 
> Be patient I'm sure it worth.



Same here. I'm goddamn pumped now. I love how it has a really asymmetrical figuring, makes it hella' unique.


----------



## F0rte

I wish to be honest and nothing else with everything I am going to say in this post, nothing is meant as a personal jab against Marty in any way..

As of December 20th, (the night I sent my down payment)
I have been waiting for anything about the guitar to materialize.
It's coming on about 6 months now and I have to receive any pictures even after specifically asking for the pictures through numerous emails from him.

Having waited for this long of a time after he quoted me for only a 6-10week turn around seems a bit wrong in my opinion.

HOWEVER.
Marty is an incredible guy to speak with regarding guitars and seems to offer good advice when it comes to it.
He's sometimes hard to get in touch with because he is really busy with a lot of orders, but I hope that with the coming of my 8 string (HOPEFULLY within the next couple of weeks) I can say that it was well worth the wait.

It does make me feel a bit edgy considering I have yet to see any pictures of my guitar, so how do I know that it has even began?

Again, Marty is a great chap, he just needs to get his communication in order.

I will grave-dig this thread when I receive my 8 string in regards to the final turnout and my thoughts.
Good luck!


----------



## F0rte

Ayo7e said:


> Hey guys, I've just received 1 pic from Marty and wanted to share with you



Step in line, I have mine with the same Walnut top that was used in the photo on his site. Same wood slab
Yours gives me GAS though..like crazy.
You lucky man, you!


----------



## RobZero

LolWotGuitar said:


> I wish to be honest and nothing else with everything I am going to say in this post, nothing is meant as a personal jab against Marty in any way..
> 
> As of December 20th, (the night I sent my down payment)
> I have been waiting for anything about the guitar to materialize.
> It's coming on about 6 months now and I have to receive any pictures even after specifically asking for the pictures through numerous emails from him.
> 
> Having waited for this long of a time after he quoted me for only a 6-10week turn around seems a bit wrong in my opinion.
> 
> HOWEVER.
> Marty is an incredible guy to speak with regarding guitars and seems to offer good advice when it comes to it.
> He's sometimes hard to get in touch with because he is really busy with a lot of orders, but I hope that with the coming of my 8 string (HOPEFULLY within the next couple of weeks) I can say that it was well worth the wait.
> 
> It does make me feel a bit edgy considering I have yet to see any pictures of my guitar, so how do I know that it has even began?
> 
> Again, Marty is a great chap, he just needs to get his communication in order.
> 
> I will grave-dig this thread when I receive my 8 string in regards to the final turnout and my thoughts.
> Good luck!



i'm in the same situation dude, i ordered mine in december and probably the guitar is not even started 
the delay is a bit too much now, but i read Marty got a lot of orders all together, probably he was not expecting all this amount of work...
i really like his builds so i'll wait, i ordered a fan fret 8 string with custom color and inlay, probably if the order was something more 'stock'' i would have cancelled the build or sold the position in the queue...


----------



## Johnmar

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> Ok i asked siggery for a qoute ona 7 string fanned fret deimos and the price was totally reasonable i think i'm going for it.
> But of course i first wanted to ask for your experiences with the company.



How much was the Deimos?


----------



## joe-tofu

Johnmar said:


> How much was the Deimos?



Just write him an email and he'll get you a quote. Price's can vary, so we don't talk about that on here.


----------



## GTailly

Any of you guys saw those ones?


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

I've got my specs figured out.
-8 strings
-Mahogany body
-spalted maple top
-wenge/bubinga neck
-26-27,5'' scale length
-Ibanez RG2228 style
-hollow body with a f-hole
-Pickups voiced as lundgren M8
and yes this is based around the hollowbody LACS from tosin


----------



## Ayo7e

In(Di)visions said:


> Any of you guys saw those ones?




Yeah Marty Updated his FB page.  But I dont know which top wood is that on the second picture.

both looks nice btw


----------



## GTailly

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> I've got my specs figured out.
> -8 strings
> -Mahogany body
> -spalted maple top
> -wenge/bubinga neck
> -26-27,5'' scale length
> -Ibanez RG2228 style
> -hollow body with a f-hole
> -Pickups voiced as lundgren M8
> and yes this is based around the hollowbody LACS from tosin



Sounds cool mate. 

@Ayo7e, he had a bit of time. 
I guess he followed an advice I gave him this week when we were talking about communication with clients and stuff.

Just to quote him a bit: " I am silly busy with more builds than expected. They all came through at once which screwed me a bit."


----------



## mphsc

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> I've got my specs figured out.
> -8 strings
> -Mahogany body
> -spalted maple top
> -wenge/bubinga neck
> -26-27,5'' scale length
> -Ibanez RG2228 style
> -hollow body with a f-hole
> -Pickups voiced as lundgren M8
> and yes this is based around the hollowbody LACS from tosin



Oh wow, he offers hollow or semi-hollow? And f-holes, I had no idea.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

mphsc said:


> Oh wow, he offers hollow or semi-hollow? And f-holes, I had no idea.


 Oh yeah i was gonna ask you, what is the semi hollow like for the 7 strings?


----------



## Maniacal

mphsc said:


> Oh wow, he offers hollow or semi-hollow? And f-holes, I had no idea.



Marty doesn't advise hollow body on 8 string guitars. That was what I wanted originally but Marty got back to me to say it won't be balanced.


----------



## mphsc

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> Oh yeah i was gonna ask you, what is the semi hollow like for the 7 strings?



I love it. Very resonate & clear & sounds more organic than my solid body 7. I also thinks it allows the b string to "breath" a bit more. i was thinking about asking him about a semi hollow 8 he spec'ed for me.

This is what I'm thinking at the moment:

Heresy Body Shape
8 String 25.5-28" fanned
Macassar Ebony Top
Figured Swamp Ash body
Tone layer, Mahogany
5 Piece neck,Maple with fretboard wood stringers, Or Bubinga with Maple Stringers
White binding on neck
Wenge or Zirocote fretboard
24 Jumbo frets
bridge Pick-up with top wood matching bobbins, deciding on the winding
matching wood cavity covers
4 + 4 headstock w/fretboard wood matching overlay
Locking tuners
Siggery Bridge
Dunlop Flush Mount Strap Locks
Recessed Input Jack
Oil Finish Neck & Body
Case included


----------



## GTailly

^ If you go for it, I will be waiting patiently for the monster.


----------



## luca9583

If anyone here is interested in getting higher on the list i am still selling my Siggery build slot which i bought in Nov 2011, for £1,100 (total price for the build)..originally intended to be a bolt on fanned 8 string.

PM me if interested! Marty knows i am selling it.


----------



## Maniacal

I like some stuff


----------



## mphsc

4 months, not taking anymore orders after "yours" until my back log is cleared. 

can it be true?


----------



## Ayo7e

^ now the worst part, the waiting.


----------



## joe-tofu

mphsc said:


> 4 months, not taking anymore orders after "yours" until my back log is cleared.



Is that a quote from Marty?

I told Marty about this thread and talked to him about it.

With his permission I can tell you, that he's totally snowed under with work at the moment. He pretty much spends all day working on the current orders (that also includes wiring his own pickups and building his own bridges for a few builds, which takes a lot of additional time compared to just ordering and installing pre-made production hardware). He also insisted, that he does not mean that as an excuse, just as a reason. We're currently thinking about how to streamline the communication and production.

He read the whole thread and when he's got time, he will answer himself. If he already stopped taking new orders for now (see mphsc's quote), he did the first step of rearranging his approach and I think all future customers will benefit from that.


----------



## mphsc

He's been nothing but responsive & excellent to communicate with. I also like the fact that he offers suggestions to your wood choices & explains why things will & will not work, that really goes along way when it comes to feeling good about wood choices for a build. Estimated times are just that, estimates. As long as the communication is there, people should be able to flex. 

Thanks JoeTFUL.


----------



## novocaine

i guess i'll chime in as well. Marty has always been great to speak with and he has responded whenever he could.

I mean if i were to put myself in his shoes, if i'm swamped at work, i'd probably take a long time to reply any emails. In fact, i may not even want to look at my emails just so i can accomplish what i had to for the day at work.

I'm waiting for my build as well. Patience.


----------



## BrutusBrutusson

Marty has been nothing but courteous and helpful to me. I never knew how busy he was until I stumbled onto this thread. He never takes more than 24 hours to reply to my emails, despite how busy he is. He also provides very good suggestions and never forces ideas onto you.

I'm patiently waiting for my build too.


----------



## Ayo7e

Another FB update by Marty


Chambering template:


----------



## GTailly

I am glad to see better opinions as this thread goes on. 
Marty is only human after all don't you think? 

Now for some of you who might be interested I uploaded some pictures in a public FB album here:

Facebook

Enjoy.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

What do you guys think .RG2228 vs Siggery


----------



## GTailly

^ I would say Siggery without hesitating if you are willing to wait.


----------



## Ayo7e

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> What do you guys think .RG2228 vs Siggery



Siggery if you can wait.





In(Di)visions said:


> I am glad to see better opinions as this thread goes on.
> Marty is only human after all don't you think?
> 
> Now for some of you who might be interested I uploaded some pictures in a public FB album here:
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Enjoy.



Well... if you look closely actually there are not bad opinions in this thread, only some details that can be improved, and some misinformation.


Btw I can't see that page.


----------



## AndreasD

Marty was really good with emails. I have been asking about wood combos, pickups, scale length etc for the past 2 years (literally) and as far as I can remember he answered every single email.


----------



## GTailly

^ Haha yeah well you are right. 


You can't see it? Maybe try looking at page 2 of my build thread then.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...t-ordered-my-first-siggery-custom-7-ff-2.html

I am sorry for I do not feel like uploading them up again in this thread.


----------



## WiseSplinter

busy speccing my Siggery, would like to hear some opinions on what i have so far:

7 strings 

body
shape: Something like this: http://www.siggeryguitars.co.uk/images/walnut-aracnid-lrg-2.jpg
body wood: mahogany
top wood: Cocobolo
top binding: ivoroid

neck
construction: bolt-on AANJ
profile: blackmachine
scale: fan fret 25.5" - 27", perpendicular 7th fret
wood: 5 piece (wenge-ebony-wenge-ebony-wenge)

fretboard
wood: ziricote 
radius: compound, 12" - 16"
fretboard markers: none
side dots: large glow in the dark dots (luminlays)
binding: ivoroid

headstock 
shape: bernie rico style, like this 
http://www.siggeryguitars.co.uk/images/siggery-left-hand-heresy-lrg-0.jpg
http://www.siggeryguitars.co.uk/images/siggery-left-hand-heresy-lrg-4.jpg
cap wood: Cocobolo (same as body)
binding: ivoroid

pickups
siggery custom pickups
configuration: H - H
slant: to match fan

hardware
bridge: ABM single string bridges (piezo equipped version), black
tuners: spertzel locking, black
strap buttons: dunlop locking, black
input jack: ibanez JS style

controls
2 tones 
1 volume for magnetic pickups
1 volume for piezo (push/pull pot for engaging piezo)
5-way blade selector


The only things i'm not too sure about: the fretboard radius and the controls, don't want too many pots but this seems to be what i need ... i might consider a stacked pot for both tone controls


----------



## mphsc

^ lots-o-knobs. Should be warm sounding.

ON ANOTHER NOTE....

Deposit placed:
Heresy body sytle
8 string fanned - 25.5-28
12-20 radius
Chambered Swamp Ash body
Stripped Macassar Top
Wenge/Maple/Wenge/Maple/Wenge bolt on neck
Wenge fretboard, offset dots, treble side
4 + 4 headstock with Wenge cap
Dunlop recessed strap locks
Bridge Pickup with Maple or Macassar bobbins
One volume with push/pull for splitting
Matching wood plate


----------



## GTailly

^


----------



## Vicious7

Well *WiseSplinter*, what radius feels good in your hands? You should choose what works for you, as for your controls, maybe staggering them would work, do some rough sketches to see what looks more balanced, and ask Marty, he's super helpful.

Congrats on your Siggery *mphsc*! So I got one too, lol.

I'm currently waiting on:

Siggery Heresy 7 Lefty

Body: Bound Mahogany w/ Ciaro Walnut Top
Neck: 25.5 Rosewood with Ebony Fillets (AANJ neck joint)
Board: Bound Ebony, 16" Radius, Wizard Profile, mini dot inlay
Tuners: Sperzel Locking
Bridge: Hipshot
Electronics: BK Painkillers (gonna be those cool rainbow colored chrome covered ones), 1 Volume, 1 Two Way Toggle
Headstock: BRJr Style, the curvy one, lol
Extra Stuff: Strings will be reversed for a righty, I'm a lefty but play upside down, natural satin finish throughout, and even comes with a free leprechaun.


----------



## GTailly

^*Extra Stuff: Strings will be reversed for a righty, I'm a lefty but play upside down


*Cool specs! Must be the first time I see a custom guitar with this kind of 'extra stuff'


----------



## Maniacal

Anyone got their Siggerys recently? 

I think Marty is close to having some done, I know for my build he is just waiting on the bridge to arrive.


----------



## Ayo7e

I've just emailed Marty requesting my weekly dose of "how is it going".

I think mine will be finished this month. Have you recieve any update?


----------



## Maniacal

I got some pics about a week ago. Since then I have decided to stop emailing Marty so he can get on and finish my damn guitar!!!

Marty did tell me that the guitar will be done soon, so...


----------



## GTailly

Mine was supposed to be ready before July 19th but I strongly doubt he will have time ro finish it before that.


----------



## WiseSplinter

I'm kinda on the fence about certain things: 

Neck: Wenge neck with ebony fillets, or ebony neck with wenge fillets? I'm think a mostly ebony neck would give it a bit more snap, and transfer more of the vibrations to the body, but i haven't seen many guitars with such a configuration, is there a reason for that? Its my understanding that ebony is very similar to maple in terms of density, so it should behave in a similar fashion?

Headstock shape: i like the rico style stock, but i'm also thinking something more personal might be nice. Maybe something like a 5x2 or 2x5, though i haven't seen examples of those that i liked. Guess i should just try and design my own. Anyone know a resource for usable headstock design templates? I'll probably ask marty if he has any designs that might be suitable, but i don't want to bambard the guy with tons of mails, he's got work to do!


----------



## F0rte

Here's a little update on my build..

I was really getting on edge about the build because it had been around ~5 months without any pictures...
I was unaware if the build was even started!

But..About a week ago, Marty finally got me some photos from the beginning of my build, he is a lot farther along than these he says so I'll take his word for it.

The guitar should be finished around mid July.












My top:
















 Take note also, that the top wood is the base wood, it will look much better once coated


----------



## Ayo7e

^specs?


----------



## F0rte

Ayo7e said:


> ^specs?



Dexterity: Righty
# of Strings: 8
Guitar Style: Heresy
Scale length: 25.5
Tuning: B, E, A, D, G, B, E, A
NeckThru Body
Neck Wood: 5 Piece Neck, 60 year old Mahogany with Birdseye Maple
Body wood: 40 Y/o Ash extra dense, but light
Top wood: Hand picked Walnut
Fretboard Wood: High Quality Ebony
Fretboard Radius: 20
Rusty Cooley mod like that of his RC7G/FFRC8
Carved out Horns
Scooped Back
36mm into body depth increase (This is so instead of having to reach up and over the bridge to play, my hand can simply rest comfortably without anything digging into my right hand)
Bridge Pickup: Bareknuckle Aftermath
Neck pickup: Bareknuckle Cold Sweat
O4P High A, (Multiple sets)
I never really included what I wanted about the wood for the headstock, but I imagine that it will be matching the Walnut top.
Ivory guitar binding

(Note I will probably end up switching pickups a lot after I receive it, pretty interested in the purr from blackhawks)

" I have made it so that the end of the fingerboard is in line with the edge of the bottom horn. This way, your hand will not touch the lower horn when your fretting the last fret." - Marty

I have to say, now that I have seen what he has been working on and the attention to detail, he has my full support. The quality will be out of this world!

Big vouch for Marty!


Cheers!


----------



## Ayo7e

^sounds really nice mate, that tuning is not very common.


----------



## F0rte

Ayo7e said:


> ^sounds really nice mate, that tuning is not very common.



Thanks bud
Appreciate it.
I decided to go with the High A due to taking great pride in soloing abilities, and I want to learn even more. Plus I own a low F# 8 string, and personally I think I would do much better with an extra high string than the second extra low and just keep the B. That way, i'll still be able to do scales all the way up and down the string set, instead of deciding to skip out on the lowest string because of how low it is and muddy it is with my lead tone.
I'm pretty excited for yours too, Walnut tops unite!

Inb4 someone asks, I did not get a fanned fret 8 string because I am too used to having a standard scale. I do realize that a high A "USUALLY" requires a shorter scale than a 25.5, but I feel it would take too much of an impact on my playing to relearn and deal with a Fanned fret with a high A. I might end up getting a custom in the future with a fan though, it all depends on how this guitar works out.


----------



## Ayo7e

^pretty interesting, I think the scale is correct because actually your guitar is closer to a 7stringer. Waiting to see it finished!


----------



## F0rte

Ayo7e said:


> ^pretty interesting, I think the scale is correct because actually your guitar is closer to a 7stringer. Waiting to see it finished!



Good, i'm glad i'm not crazy!
I'm excited to see yours finished as well.

Cheers!
Also, if you get any new pictures of yours, send them my way!


----------



## F0rte




----------



## mphsc

killer grain on that top.


----------



## Ayo7e

woo nice ^ 


I need some new pics, the ones I have are about the body/top planks.


----------



## abadonae

I just got 2 new update shots from Marty


----------



## Ayo7e

^looks niceee, it seems like everyone is getting new pics today.


----------



## Valennic

I gotta wonder if Marty is sick of doing Blackmachine copies yet


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Anyone find it weird all the blackmachine copycats are in the UK?


----------



## Winspear

LolWotGuitar said:


> Thanks bud
> Appreciate it.
> I decided to go with the High A due to taking great pride in soloing abilities, and I want to learn even more. Plus I own a low F# 8 string, and personally I think I would do much better with an extra high string than the second extra low and just keep the B. That way, i'll still be able to do scales all the way up and down the string set, instead of deciding to skip out on the lowest string because of how low it is and muddy it is with my lead tone.
> I'm pretty excited for yours too, Walnut tops unite!
> 
> Inb4 someone asks, I did not get a fanned fret 8 string because I am too used to having a standard scale. I do realize that a high A "USUALLY" requires a shorter scale than a 25.5, but I feel it would take too much of an impact on my playing to relearn and deal with a Fanned fret with a high A. I might end up getting a custom in the future with a fan though, it all depends on how this guitar works out.



Nice specs bro. I'm sure you've done your research, but just be aware that you WILL NEED octave4plus strings. Be prepared to rely on them.


----------



## F0rte

EtherealEntity said:


> Nice specs bro. I'm sure you've done your research, but just be aware that you WILL NEED octave4plus strings. Be prepared to rely on them.



Yeah I know, I made sure Marty ordered a couple extra batches of the strings to put with build and that I will reimburse him for them when I pay for the full build.


----------



## F0rte

Valennic said:


> I gotta wonder if Marty is sick of doing Blackmachine copies yet



Not all of his builds are Blackmachine copies.
It's discomforting to think that there are people who consider that all of his work goes toward copies.


----------



## mphsc

Regardless, the pricing is phenomenal. Hence, deposit sent.


----------



## Valennic

LolWotGuitar said:


> Not all of his builds are Blackmachine copies.
> It's discomforting to think that there are people who consider that all of his work goes toward copies.



Oh I'm well aware. He's got some awesome designs of his own that I really like, it just seems that most of the people on here who go to him go to him for Blackmachine copies.


----------



## mphsc

I'll admit I love the cutout/bevel on the Heresy model, but I'm torn on which headstock design to get. His 4+4 or the BM copy.


----------



## F0rte

EtherealEntity said:


> Nice specs bro. I'm sure you've done your research, but just be aware that you WILL NEED octave4plus strings. Be prepared to rely on them.



Speaking of you, Vik actually JUST messaged me about my build.
I'm working it through with him right now, but I'll keep in touch with you about it
I've been stalking your Domineer thread for months


----------



## F0rte

Valennic said:


> Oh I'm well aware. He's got some awesome designs of his own that I really like, it just seems that most of the people on here who go to him go to him for Blackmachine copies.



I feel people give too much credit to Doug for the shape in which the bodies are crafted on his guitars.
Just because he is the most well known for it, doesn't mean he is the one who started it. Thinline bodied guitars have long since been made by other people, and a headstock is not what makes a guitar a copy either as the shape of it really does not define a guitar's tone or playability in any way outside of weight. But the only real way you can tell the difference is if you go from playing a guitar with a head, to one that is headless. So unless I see a guitar coming from Marty with the same exact plate in the back that says "blackmachine Handbuilt - London" I refuse to acknowledge that he is making " exact copies"


----------



## GTailly

^ Thank you.


----------



## animalwithin

Where is Marty located? After the horrible experience I had with the last custom guy, I'm searching around for a new luthier to make me my custom.


----------



## F0rte

animalwithin said:


> Where is Marty located? After the horrible experience I had with the last custom guy, I'm searching around for a new luthier to make me my custom.



He's from the UK.


----------



## animalwithin

I see, and he'll build the guitar to your exact specs, or does he just specialize in certain things? I see a lot of just FF folks, reason why I ask.


----------



## F0rte

animalwithin said:


> I see, and he'll build the guitar to your exact specs, or does he just specialize in certain things? I see a lot of just FF folks, reason why I ask.



He will build what you ask.
I didn't get mine with a multiscale.


----------



## Ayo7e

animalwithin said:


> I see, and he'll build the guitar to your exact specs, or does he just specialize in certain things? I see a lot of just FF folks, reason why I ask.




I think that he can build everything, basses include, just send him an email.


----------



## mphsc

After shooting a few emails back & forth and talking to forum members that own a Siggery. I asked for pricing, was floored, & sent my deposit that week. I talked to other UK luthers for months, got nowhere.


----------



## animalwithin

Yea, I might just go with Marty, nothing but great feedback on him, other than the wait, which I don't mind if he updates me every once in a while.


----------



## ikarus

hey, guys! 
I got some new pics from Marty.

Check them out in my build thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...uild-siggery-7-string-insane-koa-content.html


----------



## GTailly

That looks gorgeous man! 
And that headstock piece  Holy....


----------



## mphsc

it's looking great.


----------



## Ayo7e

That koa looks really nice, I'm jealous I want pics of my guitar.


----------



## ikarus

thanks, hoping to see pics of your guitar soon.


----------



## abadonae

mphsc said:


> I'll admit I love the cutout/bevel on the Heresy model, but I'm torn on which headstock design to get. His 4+4 or the BM copy.



Dude the awesome thing with Marty is he will make a headstock ofk your own design if that's what you want! He is the most unrestricted builder I've spoken to, make it original and go for a unique piece!


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

I really dont want to make this a vs thread but i already excluded 8 strings from my because i like 7's more. But siggery vs RGD2127z vs JP7


----------



## mphsc

Customs vs production models?


----------



## Danukenator

I've got to say, recently I've been doing the whole, "It's going to ship next week." Followed with, "It's actually going to ship next week."

I get he is backed up but I was quoted eight weeks which we've missed by five months and now I'm getting the run around. I like straight talk, being jerked around is annoying. I've also been requesting pictures for four months. People have been getting their pictures and it's really starting it irritate me especially when these orders were placed a couple months after my order.


----------



## mphsc

^ I don't know man. I sent my second deposit today & expect to see nothing sooner than 6 months from next month.


----------



## Danukenator

mphsc said:


> ^ I don't know man. I sent my second deposit today & expect to see nothing sooner than 6 months from next month.



It's not an issue of the time, if he said, "It will be another another month," that would be fine.


----------



## Vicious7

I sent Marty quote on 6/13 and he responded on the same damn day, continued to promptly reply to emails, the guy understood my dilemma for playing a righty as a lefty and not only said a guitar wouldn't be an issue, but even balked at some companies charging more for a lefty guitar. Needless to say, i pretty much put a deposit the next day, he quoted me 8-10 weeks, and i knew that wasnt happening, lol, considering how popular he is at the moment. I figured i was looking at closer to 6-9 months.

Though I'm torn, i'd like picture updates, but I don't want to bother the man, cause if he's busy replying to my whiny emails he isn't working on building, and what man doesn't like having wood in his hands.....

I've got another experiment guitar being built by some shady people somewhere onthe planet Jupiter (probably China), and ive received regular updates from them. LOL.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

mphsc said:


> Customs vs production models?


Yeah kinda


----------



## F0rte

And to think you all had GAS before I posted these


----------



## Ayo7e

^I hate you, and you know it.



I need some pics, how did you pray to get those pics!


----------



## Maniacal

I need to work on my begging technique. 

How did you get pics? Marty hasn't got back to me for a while.


----------



## GTailly

This is quite off-topic but here is a little gift I made for Marty. Brand new facebook cover picture . He actually loved it and is using it now. Looks more professional imo.







Also my guitar is supposed to be ready for dispatch within this week. Hopefully it will. 

@LolWotGuitar, that looks awesome! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Ayo7e

^Now his fb looks much better and more serious, well done sir.


Btw I hope get an update this week, the last was 2 weeks ago, I'm in my 5 month now.


----------



## Pushingink

I'm hoping to hear something real soon as well. 2 weeks ago he told me the building was done and he just needed to do hardware and a proper setup.  So psyched, can't wait.

Great job on the pic indivisions, Looks awesome.


----------



## GTailly

^ Thank you really much mate. 

I hope you will too.
I wrote to Marty this morning to know what is going on with the pictures he still has for me. I should have an update soon I guess.
He always responds pretty quickly.

Pretty sure he gave a boost to complete some builds last week though. He seemed way busier than usual.


----------



## joe-tofu

LolWotGuitar said:


> And to think you all had GAS before I posted these



Yeah man, claro-walnut-top? I hope I get one as beautiful as yours.


----------



## Maniacal

My guitar is meant to be finished this week. Place your bets now


----------



## Ayo7e

^ Good luck mate!


----------



## GTailly

Mine was supposed to be ready for dispatch this week too. Still no news from Marty nor the pictures he told me about.
Waiting as patiently as I can...


----------



## Maniacal

I think this is the third time Marty has said the guitar will be done...

My hopes are not high


----------



## WillDfx

LolWotGuitar said:


> I feel people give too much credit to Doug for the shape in which the bodies are crafted on his guitars.
> Just because he is the most well known for it, doesn't mean he is the one who started it. Thinline bodied guitars have long since been made by other people, and a headstock is not what makes a guitar a copy either as the shape of it really does not define a guitar's tone or playability in any way outside of weight. But the only real way you can tell the difference is if you go from playing a guitar with a head, to one that is headless. So unless I see a guitar coming from Marty with the same exact plate in the back that says "blackmachine Handbuilt - London" I refuse to acknowledge that he is making " exact copies"



I seen that you bought a B2 recently, maybe when you receive your Siggery you can compare the two of them to see how much they actually differ from one another besides aesthetics. Let us all know


----------



## mphsc

Anticipation grows.


----------



## GTailly

Maniacal said:


> I think this is the third time Marty has said the guitar will be done...
> 
> My hopes are not high



Do not discourage me. ...


----------



## animalwithin

For those of you who've ordered guitars from overseas builders (I'm in California) what was shipping and customs like? Does that add like $200 to the price of the guitar just to get it here? I think Marty would give me a great price for my custom idea but just shipping and all that worries me.


----------



## GTailly

Underworld here is from Quebec Canada and has a siggery. He said custooms sent him a bill near 400$ after receiving his guitar. I am expecting something near that price for mine.

Regarding shipping, Marty has included it in the final price of my order.


----------



## mphsc

Shipping was included in my quote as well, but I anticipate $200 or less on the customs. I had a RAN shipped from Poland in a flight case & it was around $150 for customs.


----------



## animalwithin

Ahh man, this discourages me from looking to overseas luthiers, trying to save as much as i can haha. Sent a specs sheet to Joe at S7, hope that works out well.


----------



## mphsc

My S7 quote was over twice as much with no fanned option.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

In(Di)visions said:


> Underworld here is from Quebec Canada and has a siggery. He said custooms sent him a bill near 400$ after receiving his guitar. I am expecting something near that price for mine.
> 
> Regarding shipping, Marty has included it in the final price of my order.



Yeah I paid a lot more than I had anticipated when I bought that used Oakland Axe Factory 8. -_-


----------



## Danukenator

Hey! I got a couple photographs. I'm liking the look of the top wood, very excited. Apparently, he took these photos and forgot to send them. He has said he is getting ready to ship soon, so I can only hope that these don't represent the current state of the guitar.


----------



## GTailly

^ Really nice looking man. 

Actually, I was right with Marty giving his work a boost on my previous message.  After talking to him, he told me he tried to finish 7 guitars within the last week.


----------



## drmosh

Danukenator said:


> Hey! I got a couple photographs. I'm liking the look of the top wood, very excited. Apparently, he took these photos and forgot to send them. He has said he is getting ready to ship soon, so I can only hope that these don't represent the current state of the guitar.



That looks very classy, beautiful!


----------



## Sepultorture

animalwithin said:


> Ahh man, this discourages me from looking to overseas luthiers, trying to save as much as i can haha. Sent a specs sheet to Joe at S7, hope that works out well.



Your only other option would be to plana trip to Europe, bring a guitar you intend to sell, sell it in europe and bring bak the other guitar (if anyoen bothers to ask about what your make an model might be, but i don't see that hapening)

whats customs gunna know if you left witha guitar and come back witha guitar


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You could have been robbed too


----------



## GTailly

^ .


----------



## F0rte

WillDfx said:


> I seen that you bought a B2 recently, maybe when you receive your Siggery you can compare the two of them to see how much they actually differ from one another besides aesthetics. Let us all know



I absolutely will, mate!
I don't think i'll be getting the B2 for another couple of months though, i'm giving the owner a chance to formally say goodbye to it. I should have the Siggery by that time though. So expect a pro's and con's thread and a comparison. It won't be completely the same I can already say because one is a 6 string, and the other is an 8.
But still.


----------



## F0rte




----------



## Ayo7e

^More pics? 

What's your trick to get it.

Btw looks really nice.


----------



## GTailly

^ Yes. What's your trick?! O_O


----------



## Vicious7

I wants pictures too....:=:, got a reply that he just got done looking for wood....*cries*

XD


----------



## GTailly

^ Patience.


----------



## GTailly

Anyone here is supposed to receive their guitar this week?

Marty told me mine would be supposed to ship within this week but he still haven't sent me the pictures he was talking about.

I wanna see the guitar completed and finished before paying the final deposit for it to be shipped to Canada...

Seems like it won't be ready this week either. ...


----------



## mphsc

I'm not even sure if he started shopping for the woods for my build.


----------



## Ayo7e

^not mine, but Marty sent me an email today: " it's been manic here lately" , and I'll get some pics this week hopefully.

Patience guys!


----------



## Mitochondria

This is kinda making me want to sell my BRJ slot and order a siggery.


----------



## mphsc

^ from the looks of it, you'd have a guitar in half the time & "hopefully" no rebuilds.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Siggerico Jr?


----------



## mphsc

hard to compare 6 months to 36.


----------



## GTailly

hahahaha! 

Hopefully I will get my pictures this week too.


----------



## joe-tofu

LolWotGuitar said:


>



Yes!!! I'll get your top's twin. I just mailed Marty and he told me, that your top was big enough for two guitars, so I immediately called dibs on it.

Marty also offered me a "bog oak" fingerboard. Never heard of it, but it looks amazing. It's carbon-dated to 3.500 BC! It's a really dark, ebony-like wood and he's doing a fanned-fret with it at the moment.


----------



## GTailly

^ Never heard of that wood. I am pretty stocked to see some pictures of your guitar. Sounds interesting! 

EDIT: Looks like ebony a lot.


----------



## joe-tofu

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ Never heard of that wood. I am pretty stocked to see some pictures of your guitar. Sounds interesting!
> 
> EDIT: Looks like ebony a lot.



Totally, but with a little more figured grain. Marty also said, that it also has the tonal qualities of ebony. Seems like it's relatively dense, too. 

I think it's pretty interesting, as it is basically cut from big oak-trees that were conserved over thousands of years in marsh land. Farmers digged them out to cultivate the land and here it is: a really dark, dense and IMO very beautiful wood. Do a Google Pic-search ... it's pretty similar to makassar ebony. 

You can't imagine, how excited I am for the guitar


----------



## GTailly

I believe you man. 

The wood indeed has a more figured grain to it. I am looking forward to see more of it with some progress shots of your guitar.


----------



## F0rte




----------



## F0rte

JoeTFUL said:


> Yes!!! I'll get your top's twin. I just mailed Marty and he told me, that your top was big enough for two guitars, so I immediately called dibs on it.
> 
> Marty also offered me a "bog oak" fingerboard. Never heard of it, but it looks amazing. It's carbon-dated to 3.500 BC! It's a really dark, ebony-like wood and he's doing a fanned-fret with it at the moment.



The fact it's dated so far back.....
Fuck you.

Do want.


----------



## geofreesun

those pix make me jelly >.< still waiting for pix from marty, he seems very busy these days


----------



## GTailly

^^@lolwotguitar, seriously. What the hell are you telling him to get pictures?! -_-'...


----------



## Ayo7e

In(Di)visions said:


> ^^@lolwotguitar, seriously. What the hell are you telling him to get pictures?! -_-'...



My theory is that lolwotguitar is actually a really hot chick... if you know what I mean...


----------



## GTailly

^ God dammit. 'suits up in his perfect drag queen suit and begins picture taking process in his mirror."...... "tells himself not to forget the duck face'....


----------



## WillDfx

I never had problems with Marty sending progress pictures. I actually never even asked, he just always seemed to send me some shots with every email. But he is, of course, more busy now I'm sure. Just hang tight, he won't let you guys down.


----------



## GTailly

^ I know he won't. It is just that he has been promising me some pictures for two weeks now. Guitar was supposed to be ready last week and then it is supposed to ship this one.


----------



## Danukenator

I've entered week five of "next week it will be shipped."

I've begun to get a tad frustrated namely because I'd rather know when I have to pay for half a guitar.


----------



## GTailly

^ I get you on this.

I will definitely write to him about this. I want clear and true facts not what he knows I want to hear what would please me. I don't want bullshit. I will be waiting the time it will take just tell me the REAL amount of time.

I know he is busy as hell and I don't want to be rude or anything with him but lies after lies start to get me a bit irritated and, if anything, way more impatient.


----------



## Maniacal

^ yep


----------



## GTailly

^ Still no news of your guitar?


----------



## Maniacal

Nope. I have been told it will be done "this week" quite a few times. Marty also assures me the guitar will be done before I go to Germany which is just 10 days away. (I want to take the guitar with me for workshops)

Who knows!

I would rather hear a realistic date.


----------



## GTailly

^ Hmm yeah sounds unfortunate... :/

I hope this time will be the real one. Good luck mate.


----------



## joe-tofu

I pointed Marty to this thread again and I'm sure he'll either post here or sends out mails


----------



## GTailly

^ Wrote to him this morning to clarify some points about not lying and giving me realistic dates.

I told him about ss.org the other day but I think we were not talking about the same thread.

Here is what he answered though:

*"As for the thread, it's tricky as only 4 of you are actual customers of mine. all your guitars are virtually finished and really just need to be assembled and then set up. My situation is that I have many that are at that point. The reason for the slight lack of me responding is due to me not wanting to get into a childish debate with people in that thread that are, 1; not customers of mine and never have been, 2; people making up total fiction for reasons unbeknown to me?"*


----------



## joe-tofu

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ Wrote to him this morning to clarify some points about not lying and giving me realistic dates.
> 
> I told him about ss.org the other day but I think we were not talking about the same thread.
> 
> Here is what he answered though:
> 
> *"As for the thread, it's tricky as only 4 of you are actual customers of mine. all your guitars are virtually finished and really just need to be assembled and then set up. My situation is that I have many that are at that point. The reason for the slight lack of me responding is due to me not wanting to get into a childish debate with people in that thread that are, 1; not customers of mine and never have been, 2; people making up total fiction for reasons unbeknown to me?"*



Might be... I think it's also hard for him to match our usernames to his customer-names. Just give Marty some time &#8211; he works real hard at the moment to sort out all the timing-problems that have occured.

I'll let him know about your concerns and we'll see. He just sent me a mail stating, that 2 guitars are ready to be shipped on monday and it seems like he ships another one this week (although I don't know whose guitars these are going to be). 

So I hope, I'll see some nice NGD-threads, mkay?


----------



## GTailly

^ Don't worry everything is fine with me and Marty no need to e-mail him about my concerns. I already made everything clear with him and he even sent me the pictures.


----------



## Maniacal

Yeah, I heard back from Marty today too. Guitar will be dispatched on Monday.


----------



## GTailly

^ Same as mine.


----------



## joe-tofu

In(Di)visions said:


>



I have a feeling that this is my neck. Yours is a 7-piece-neck and that one is a 5-piece, like I ordered (wenge, flamed-maple, wenge, flamed-maple, wenge). 

I'm really glad for you guys! Can't wait for the NGD-threads!


----------



## Ayo7e

< I'm jealous.


Nice to hear good news for you guys!


----------



## GTailly

^^ My actual neck has always been a five piece man. Sorry. 


And Ayo7e thank you really much for the nice comment. 
I can't wait to play this bad boy. 

Now I need to find a good camera for that NGD thing...


----------



## Pushingink

A pregrats for those of you who recieve them shorlty, super stoked for you. Hopefully mine is done soon, been a month since I heard it was done and needs hardware and a set-up. Getting really excited to get it
Pics look awesome indivisions Cant wait to see the NGD!!

Well I just realised I ordered mine 3 months or so before you placed yours. Now I really hope mine is done soon lol.


----------



## GTailly

^ I am sorry to hear you actually ordered yours way before mine man. Maybe it is because he did not have everything in stock as with mine I guess.

Thank you really much for the kind words on the pictures though. 

I am more than stocked to see this finished and finally get to play on it!


----------



## joe-tofu

Huh? Is the middle stripe the trussrod-cavity then?


----------



## Turgon

He told me, he only waits for the delivery of the Lace-Pickups... Hopefully they arrive soon.

I put down my deposit on May 1st btw.

Congrats to you guys receiving your guitars soon!


----------



## GTailly

JoeTFUL said:


> Huh? Is the middle stripe the trussrod-cavity then?



I would assume, yes.
Look at my first picture on the other page.


@Turgon, I understand. I wish they arrive soon too. 
I've put mine on April 27th so 3 months today.

For some of you who want to know what's up with delays and such this is a message I got from Marty yesterday that might lighten everything up.

"I understand your point and you are correct to bring it up. My issue over this past week is that I have been determined to finish guitars that I have promised people. There are 3 that I want to ship this week, one of which is yours. The 100 percent truth is that one is ready and the other two will be ready at the end of this weekend. So monday they will be shipped and photos too. One problem I have (that is not your problem) is that I wirk alone and have to deal with everything and nothing is off the shelf, so sometimes things like pickups go wrong and I get behind, plus emails and customers put me further behind. This is not an excuse, it's just that I plan how much I can get done and things go slightly wrong. I don't really like contacting people and telling them about the things that go wrong. I hope that makes some kind of sense?"

Peace.


----------



## Ayo7e

I've put mine 14 feb... But I did some changes. Waiting for pics.


----------



## GTailly

^ Yeah last minute changes and additions to how it was first spec'ed out extends the waiting delay. :/
I never changed a thing after mine was officially spec'ed and the first deposit was sent so I guess it helped.


----------



## Johnmar

jephjacques said:


> I picked up a multi scale 8 of his off eBay and while it's well built, it does have issues. Some of the tuners are much stiffer than others, and the paint has worn off the bridge saddles in places. But those could just be due to the previous owner.
> 
> The main thing is that the pickup seems to have been improperly shielded or grounded or something- it's much more microphonic than any of my other guitars. There's no constant buzz or anything but the guitar "rings" a lot more, especially when being played palm-muted. (if anybody can diagnose the cause of this, I'd appreciate it!)



Put a piece of foam behind the nut and it should be fine.


----------



## Johnmar

Vicious7 said:


> Well *WiseSplinter*, what radius feels good in your hands? You should choose what works for you, as for your controls, maybe staggering them would work, do some rough sketches to see what looks more balanced, and ask Marty, he's super helpful.
> 
> Congrats on your Siggery *mphsc*! So I got one too, lol.
> 
> I'm currently waiting on:
> 
> Siggery Heresy 7 Lefty
> 
> Body: Bound Mahogany w/ Ciaro Walnut Top
> Neck: 25.5 Rosewood with Ebony Fillets (AANJ neck joint)
> Board: Bound Ebony, 16" Radius, Wizard Profile, mini dot inlay
> Tuners: Sperzel Locking
> Bridge: Hipshot
> Electronics: BK Painkillers (gonna be those cool rainbow colored chrome covered ones), 1 Volume, 1 Two Way Toggle
> Headstock: BRJr Style, the curvy one, lol
> Extra Stuff: Strings will be reversed for a righty, I'm a lefty but play upside down, natural satin finish throughout, and even comes with a free leprechaun.



I'm getting a heresy righty without neck pup as soon as i have enough money for the deposit.


----------



## GTailly

^ Good choice.


----------



## Pushingink

Just a little update: First week of February I placed my order. No changes.
Just heard from Marty apologizing profusely (which wasn't necessary). It was good to hear from him, should be done soon.


----------



## GTailly

^ Nice to hear mate!


----------



## geofreesun

well i placed my deposit last november and i have no pix yet. quite a few emails, still waiting for pix..


----------



## mphsc

^ so technically yours should be finished already as well. hmmm...


----------



## GTailly

^ Alright I honestly don't know whether to believe this or not but one thing is sure: when I pay for something I always make sure things go as I want them to be.
I don't know how is your communication with Marty but sometimes if you do not force things don't be surprised if nothing happens.

I am sorry for you if this is true but my relation with Marty has always been good and don't have anything to complain about it. But again, I make sure everything's clear within him and me.


----------



## Johnmar

Can anyone give me a basic turnaround time?(from the customers)so I will manage to pay the instalments in time?


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

Basically this with 7 strings and no pickguard and no single coil and with walnut/koa top or a 7 string BM/RGA is what i'll order
what's your vote?


----------



## ikarus

I vote for the fireman!!!


----------



## joe-tofu

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> Basically this with 7 strings and no pickguard and no single coil and with walnut/koa top or a 7 string BM/RGA is what i'll order
> what's your vote?



It's upside down, man!


----------



## GTailly

^ Iceman type of body would be really interesting to see.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

JoeTFUL said:


> It's upside down, man!


 


In(Di)visions said:


> ^ Iceman type of body would be really interesting to see.


 
Y U NO recognise ibby fireman!


----------



## Danukenator

My guitar is completed, I was provided pictures as well. Looks great.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

can somebody change the black into a walnut or koa top?


----------



## Vicious7

Johnmar said:


> I'm getting a heresy righty without neck pup as soon as i have enough money for the deposit.


 
 Quickly!!! Sell your body if you have to, get the money!!!


----------



## Pushingink

That is awesome to hear Danukenator  Can't wait to see the NGD!!


----------



## GTailly

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> Y U NO recognise ibby fireman!



 my bad man. Typed too quickly. Still, it would be interesting to see. 


Also @Danukenator, that is great to hear! Make sure to post pictures and a NGD thread when you receive it!


Can't wait! Mine should be ready Tomorrow!


----------



## Danukenator

Here are the photo's I received. The think looks killer, IMO. Also, if anyone is curious, the neck does have 4 screws, the angle just makes it look like 3, at least that was what I was told.


----------



## Ayo7e

^Gorgeous!


----------



## ikarus

^^ looks awesome!!!

can't wait for my two guitars...


----------



## mphsc

Danukenator said:


>


Damn dude, you lucked up on that top. Such nice swirling.



ikarus said:


> ^^ looks awesome!!!
> 
> can't wait for my two guitars...



2 = even better. Can't wait for these.


----------



## GTailly

Your guitar looks stunning. 

Is there any way you'll be able to record some clips when you receive it? 

@ikarus, 2 guitars? Hmmmm.....


----------



## ikarus

In(Di)visions said:


> @ikarus, 2 guitars? Hmmmm.....




Yeah, a 6 and a 7 string. 

you can check out the build threads here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...uild-siggery-7-string-insane-koa-content.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...246-siggery-heresy-6-spalted-maple-build.html


----------



## GTailly

^ Yeah I saw those lately.
Looking good. 

Mine is belated to Wednesday because of a childish incident. (not from Marty's side) 

Marty was kind enough to write to me this morning to explain the incident and to tell me it will be done by Wednesday. 

Some people are really pissing me off...


----------



## Pushingink

^ Sorry to hear that Indivisions. I'm psyched to see all of the new NGD's from Marty! 
I'm still being patient (and I dont mind) but it is getting tough, I can't lie.


----------



## GTailly

^ Well, Marty is not the problem here trust me.
Sometimes great luthiers deal with newbies and this results in bad and frustrating incidents.

I will be waiting patiently for Wednesday. 
The guitar will well deserve it anyways. 


And yes, the NGD bash from Siggery will surely be awesome.


----------



## ikarus

If I only had to wait till wednesday...


----------



## GTailly

^ Patience my friend. Time will come.


----------



## mphsc

Good news: Heard his supplier has some really nice Macassar Ebony.


----------



## GTailly

Awesome mate!


----------



## Maniacal

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ Well, Marty is not the problem here trust me.
> Sometimes great luthiers deal with newbies and this results in bad and frustrating incidents.
> 
> I will be waiting patiently for Wednesday.
> The guitar will well deserve it anyways.
> 
> 
> And yes, the NGD bash from Siggery will surely be awesome.



Hey

Did you get your Siggery yet?


----------



## GTailly

^ Marty told me the guitar would be ready this Wednesday because of some incident (as mentioned) but I still don't have any news...

I hope he will give me some updates today. I wrote to him this morning to see what's going on.

When are you receiving yours?


----------



## Ayo7e

I hope I'll receive some updates soon too. Actually I have no idea when will be finished.


----------



## GTailly

^ I hope for you too man. 

I personally wouldn't care too much if only the guitar had not been belated from Monday to Wednesday to, Today?

Still, I hope I will get some news from Marty today.


----------



## Maniacal

I was meant to get it today, but apparently whoever was meant to post it, didn't. 

I have been told it will be posted today, I really hope that is true as I am going to Germany on Monday so would be without the 8 for a while.


----------



## GTailly

^ I know how this must feel. How long are you going to Germany?


----------



## Maniacal

Only 2 weeks. BUT, I intended on taking the Siggery guitar there as I am doing some workshops etc out there. So I really hope the guitar arrives by Saturday otherwise I will have to take my Black Machine.... which I really don't want to do.


----------



## GTailly

Understandable.

I hope everything will work out for you. :/
Are you still planning on doing this BM / Siggery comparison thing? I would love to hear/read this as my Siggery is pretty much a replica of a B7 but fanned fret.

I know it will never sound like a BM but I love the look of BM's and aesthetics were what I was going for. Still it would be fun to see a comparison between the two. 

Hope Marty is not scared to write back to me because he know he did not do it yesterday.


----------



## Maniacal

Probably.

And yes, I will do a comparison video/review. I am really curious about the differences in sound/build quality.


----------



## GTailly

Let's cross fingers for an answer then. 

Awesome! I will be waiting for this thing. Should be really interesting.


----------



## GTailly

Alright! Sorry for the double post. 

Received an answer from Marty and the guitar is ready. He had server problems yesterday so could not answer my e-mail.

I should have pictures later tonight or tomorrow morning.

Stocked to finally see the result.


----------



## Ayo7e

^Glad to hear that mate, waiting for those pics!


----------



## GTailly




----------



## ikarus

In(Di)visions said:


> I know it will never sound like a BM



Maybe it will sound even better. You never know...


----------



## Mitochondria

ikarus said:


> Maybe it will sound even better. You never know...


----------



## GTailly

^ I honestly and strongly doubt it will. But I am sure I will love the guitar.


----------



## Mitochondria

Ya man I'm with you. I just ordered a Siggery with very similar specs to yours  But honestly i am just going to assume that even if i did own a blackmachine, i would not notice the differences in quality.


----------



## Maniacal

I don't know about that. Playing a BM is just soooo easy. Everything is just right. My BM will be hard to match.


----------



## GTailly

^^ Nice to know mate. 

Well, speaking for myself, I do not own nor will probably never have that amount of money to spend on a guitar. This is a personal choice and my point of view of course. Plus, where I live, it seems like people just don't really give a shit for good guitars and quality instruments.

So to resume my point a bit, I will probably never own a real BM myself and even less try one here in Quebec. The difference will remain unknown for me.

I just am more than happy I could afford a guitar which features all the aesthetics I love in BM's for a price I am comfortable with.


----------



## Mitochondria

In(Di)visions said:


> ^^ Nice to know mate.
> 
> Well, speaking for myself, I do not nor will probably never have that amount of money to spend on a guitar. This is a personal choice and my point of view of course. Plus, where I live, it seems like people just don't really give a shit for good guitars and quality instrument.
> 
> So to resume my point a bit, I will probably never on a real BM myself and even less try one here in Quebec. The difference will remain unknown for me.
> 
> I just am more than happy I could afford a guitar which features all the aesthetics I love in BM's for a price I can afford.



+10000000


----------



## animalwithin

Thanks to help/advice from InDi, I contacted Marty for a quote on a custom idea I had and he gave me the most incredible price! Put down the deposit and the guitar build has started! Marty is incredible by the way!


----------



## Mitochondria

animalwithin said:


> Thanks to help/advice from InDi, I contacted Marty for a quote on a custom idea I had and he gave me the most incredible price! Put down the deposit and the guitar build has started! Marty is incredible by the way!



No more BRJ crap ey animal. haha


----------



## GTailly

@animalwithin, My pleasure man! 
Can we know the specs?


----------



## animalwithin

44 Lines said:


> No more BRJ crap ey animal. haha


 
Thankfully no. I had an incredibly hard time from that whole experience and as a college student, it scared the crap out of me for many reasons I dont want to go into haha.

InDi, here are the specs:

-Custom offset V, rhoads style with a few modifications, painted white and black
-Alder body, bolt on maple neck, 25.5" scale length
-Ebony fret board, side marker inlays
-Dulop 6100 frets
-Dimarzio Evolution bridge, Dimarzio PAF Pro neck pickups
-ABM fixed bridge
-1 vol, 1 tone, 3-was switch
-Reverse headstock, Sperzal tuners

Its nothing fancy with crazy exotic woods, but it is a guitar based off another luthiers design so I dont know if I can say what I based it off of lol (PM me if you really want to know). Marty was actually excited about it because he said its very different than what he usually builds and he gave me great suggestions. Plus we found out a way to get rid of customs charges and couple that with the amazing price he gave me, I couldn't say no! I'm excited


----------



## GTailly

^ That's cool! Very different indeed. 

Are you kidding me? Is your trick reliable? Only works for U.S customs I guess?


----------



## animalwithin

Since the guitar is such a weird shape, Marty has no case for it so it will be shipped safely, sans case. We also decided on shipping it with neck off and Marty said he will send it as "parts" which he said should get me through customs with little or no charges. Hopefully its true!


----------



## GTailly

^ Oh! okay. I get the point. Should be a good way to save money indeed. 
Will be waiting for some updates of this guitar. Pretty interesting build.


----------



## animalwithin

I can't wait either!! Sent my last email to Marty with the deposit on tuesday, told him to take his time with the guitar. He didn't reply, but the guy is busy, so I'll leave him to his work. I'll check in a month from now haha.


----------



## GTailly

^ Best thing to do mate.


----------



## F0rte

ikarus said:


> Maybe it will sound even better. You never know...



As previously mentioned, I will be doing a tone and quality comparison between my Siggery, B2, as well as a few others customs that I have coming in. 

The Siggery should be done relatively soon, and the B2 will be another couple o months. I have a Suhr in the works, as well as another 3 classified custom builds which all should be done in around the next year not including the ones built by myself.

I'm really excited to finally get my studio finished off, and i'm excited to see the difference between the guitars.


----------



## GTailly

^ Of. Suhr's involved? Me likey. 
Will definitely be looking for the comparisons.


----------



## Ayo7e

^Any update?


----------



## GTailly

^ Not yet.
He must still be asleep I guess? 

Will write to him right now.


----------



## GTailly

I don't know if he still has server problems but I haven't got any answer from him yet... -_-'


----------



## Ayo7e

I'm not sure but I saw Marty as a spectator in the federer/Del Potro tennis match.


Just kidding


You can try to send him a private to his ss.org account, or be (even) more patient. I'm waiting for any update too...


----------



## GTailly

^ I am waiting.
But my guitar is ready and he promised me pictures yesterday or maximum today's morning.

Kind of impatient to finally see the result and send my last deposit for the guitar to be shipped here.


----------



## animalwithin

^InDi, heard from Marty yesterday afternoon so I think his email is back up and running.


----------



## GTailly

^ I heard from him yesterday too.
But here is what he told me: "Yes it is ready. Sorry I didn't get any email out to you yesterday. I had server problems and by the time that was all sorted, I ended up spending 4 hours going over all my emails. I'll get the photos loaded up to you either later tonight or first thing tomorrow but it is done and finished. "

This is why I am still waiting for my pictures.


----------



## GTailly

Anyone has some news on their guitar?


----------



## Ayo7e

Not for me. 

you?


----------



## GTailly

When did you say you place your first deposit already?

Still nothing on my side.
Starting to wonder what's going on. Was supposed to be ready on Monday already. Then, reported to Wednesday. Then, I was supposed to have pictures Thursday night or yesterday's morning. Saturday? Still nothing.


----------



## Ayo7e

14 feb, and I only have some pics of the wood planks being glued, last "update" 2 weeks ago. Lets hope we get some info this weekend.


----------



## GTailly

Been a while...

Let's hope so because this is starting to get on my nerves. I already told him I wanted truth and honesty. If the guitar is not ready as he mentioned than don't tell me it is. I don't want false hopes. If it IS ready than he certainly has a good excuse for not replying I guess.


----------



## GTailly

I finally have some pictures!
The guitar looks phenomenal.

Kind of busy right now so I will be putting them tomorrow morning.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

In(Di)visions said:


> I finally have some pictures!
> The guitar looks phenomenal.
> 
> Kind of busy right now so I will be putting them tomorrow morning.


 I want them NOAAWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## GTailly

Alright, I have a bit of time now so here are the pictures.






































Enjoy!


----------



## Pushingink

Beautiful! Love what you chose to do with the fretboard "side dots". Very
jelly


----------



## geofreesun

omg that's so much win!!! huge side dots!!! lol Orz...


----------



## GTailly

^ Thanks for the great words guys. 

Last deposit sent this morning. The guitar should ship to Canada on Monday or Tuesday. I simply can't wait to play it!


----------



## Danukenator

I'm waiting for confirmation he actually shipped the damn thing.


----------



## JosephAOI

In(Di)visions said:


> Pictures



Goddammit, Why can't Marty take some fucking straight, full body pictures?


----------



## GTailly

True that. Don't worry I will take some when I receive it.


----------



## mphsc

Binding question? I was originally not getting any on the body because I'm having a Mahogany tone layer put in between the body & top. I'm not sure if the layer will be that visible so why not bind it up, but then again, if you can see it, I want to.

Thoughts?


----------



## RickSchneider

Hey guys, i was just wondering how I could go about ordering from Siggery: I'm from Aus and he's based in the UK, right? Is this location an issue or does he internationally ship his custom guitars?

Does he have an online form or anything of the sort, or is it merely conducted via email communication back and forth to get the custom builds rolling?

Before you say there is a long wait time, I've been reading up on it and i know, this information isn't necessarily for right now. I would just like to know for future reference and to possibly even seek a quote when i have a bit more money saved up.

Cheers


----------



## capoeiraesp

This thread should answer most of your questions.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/203795-ngd-siggery-fanned-fret-8-lefty.html


----------



## mphsc

It's been nothing but smooth for me, email communication all the way & I'm in the US. Deposit sent 6/29/12.


----------



## GTailly

RickSchneider said:


> Hey guys, i was just wondering how I could go about ordering from Siggery: I'm from Aus and he's based in the UK, right? Is this location an issue or does he internationally ship his custom guitars?
> 
> Does he have an online form or anything of the sort, or is it merely conducted via email communication back and forth to get the custom builds rolling?
> 
> Before you say there is a long wait time, I've been reading up on it and i know, this information isn't necessarily for right now. I would just like to know for future reference and to possibly even seek a quote when i have a bit more money saved up.
> 
> Cheers



Marty does international shipping and usually includes shipping fees in his quotes.
You will need to assume customs and tax fees thought.

All the quotes and questions you have need to be sent to his e-mail adress which you will find on his website in the contact secion.


----------



## RickSchneider

Thanks dude! I went ahead earlier today and emailed him with some specs (only a 6 string straight 25.5" with a few minor differences) and he already got back to me with a quote.

Let the money saving begin!


----------



## GTailly

^ All good mate. 
My pleasure.


----------



## mphsc

RickSchneider said:


> Thanks dude! I went ahead earlier today and emailed him with some specs (only a 6 string straight 25.5" with a few minor differences) and he already got back to me with a quote.
> 
> Let the money saving begin!



Out of curiosity, did he give you a lead time?


----------



## RickSchneider

Sorry mphsc, what do you mean by that exactly?


----------



## mphsc

Build time frame. 4-6 months? Or maybe you haven't gotten that far in the process.


----------



## RickSchneider

Oh no I still havn't confirmed anything and I let him know that - I still have a few more pressing things to take care of money wise. He said it's not a worry and to just contact him when it's all good.

I'll be sure to post a comment or start a thread when things get rolling though, might even start working a few more days to get it going faster. You know something's important to me when I get rid of my free time! Haha


----------



## GTailly

Little update.

My guitar officially left Europe yesterday. Tomorrow shall be a great day for me.


----------



## Pushingink

Awesome, great to hear. Can't wait for the NGD.


----------



## GTailly

^ Can't wait to receive the guitar. 
I just don't know with what camera I will take pictures at the moment... -_-'


----------



## F0rte

Here is a bit of an update.

My guitar is finished...all he has to wait on is the hardware, then he'l put it right in and it'll be ready for shipping! Be ready for pictures soon!


----------



## GTailly

^ Nice to hear! Will be waiting for this.


----------



## Ayo7e

Marty told me ' I am almost finished with your guitar' last sunday, but I haven't received any pic which demonstrate that.


Waiting.


----------



## Pushingink

Not trying to be a downer but I got that email 5 weeks ago now," just waiting on hardware and a proper setup". Hopefully its a little different for you guys


----------



## mphsc

^ Yea that sucks.


----------



## geofreesun

yup i got that email long ago (don't bother to check how long it's been), no pictures either (this kinda bothers me). my deposit was in since last november. but I can wait.


Ayo7e said:


> Marty told me ' I am almost finished with your guitar' last sunday, but I haven't received any pic which demonstrate that.
> 
> 
> Waiting.


----------



## GTailly

^ You guys shouldn't worry here.
Waiting on hardware can take some time for sure. Marty orders from several different companies and sometimes several different orders from the same one i.e: BKP's. There is no advantage for him to pay shipping fees six times in a row so several different pickups are shipped in the same package. Though, sometimes 2 on 6 pu's sets are ready when the other ones might be out of stock.
Sometimes parts take more time to ship while others are fast. There is no guarantee that everything will go well and there won't be any delays.

Just an example here.
I ordered two balanced cables from a U.S dealer (I am from Canada) few weeks ago and only received the package yesterday.
Both of the cables were in stock and had been shipped on July 22nd. Only received them August 9th though.

Don't worry for your guitars.


----------



## Ayo7e

^OK but where is yours.


----------



## GTailly

^ Haha it is only 8 a.m. Should arrive within the day. 
Don't remember me!


----------



## Mitochondria

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ Haha it is only 8 a.m. Should arrive within the day.
> Don't remember me!



I can't wait to see this.


----------



## GTailly

^ Still nothing though.  I hope this won't take any more days.


----------



## AndreasD

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ Still nothing though.  I hope this won't take any more days.



It looks great in Marty's pics. Looking forward to your NGD


----------



## Mitochondria

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ Still nothing though.  I hope this won't take any more days.



Its getting late... and i am getting anxious, i cannot imagine how you feel.


----------



## GTailly

^ Yeah I believe it just won't arrive today. -_-'
I do not even know if they can ship during weekend... Hope I won't need to wait until Monday.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ Yeah I believe it just won't arrive today. -_-'
> I do not even know if they can ship during weekend... Hope I won't need to wait until Monday.



Bummer man  waiting on a new axe is such a pain!


----------



## GTailly

^ Such a pain indeed.


----------



## RickSchneider

Gah!! I'm going insane with anticipation and I live on the opposite side of the world to you!


----------



## animalwithin

This is going to be epic InDi, we're all waiting eagerly!!!


----------



## GTailly

Thanks to all of you. 

Well, according to Fedex tracking the guitar was in Canada yesterday. It also appears that they do Saturdays deliveries.

Let's hope the white and purple truck comes near my door today.


----------



## Christian Noir

G.Tailly, sorry if I've missed it but what are the scale specs on your ff? Thanks!


----------



## GTailly

^ 25.5' - 27'.


----------



## Christian Noir

In(Di)visions said:


> ^ 25.5' - 27'.



Thanks! Patiently (ripping my hair out) waiting for your results


----------



## GTailly

^ You are welcome sir.  
Patiently wait is all I can do too. 
I want to record some pre-production tracks for my band when it arrives.


----------



## Pushingink

Eager here to. Same ff as yours. Pullin for ya big time!


----------



## GTailly

^ God this thing is really starting to drive me crazy.


----------



## GTailly

*Shitty update.*

Alright I got an e-mail from Marty with a screen shot of the tracking information as the tracking number he gave me does not work with any of the websites I have tried.

So apparently the guitar arrived in Canada yesterday but then was fucking sent to Memphis and then came back to Canada.

The shipment now appears to be in transit at Fedex facility located in Mirabel, QC Canada.

We are on a weekend day so there is no way I can reach someone at the facility as they are closed during weekends.

Brief resume, it appears that there is no way I will get the guitar within the weekend.
This is clearly not Marty's fault.

I am so fucking pissed at Fedex right now and I hope that this shitty situation will end up well.

You cannot imagine how frustrated I am.


----------



## Birdman

I`m so sorry for you. Hope you have it soon...


----------



## mphsc

^ dude that sucks, but I'm in Memphis, damn I should have tried it out last night.


----------



## Pushingink

That sux man, sorry to hear that. Back with that old patience thing.
I'm trying hard to keep mine and its not even done yet. lol
It'll be worth it though.


----------



## Danukenator

Mine is getting delivered on Monday. Oh No! That's when I tour the Oakland Axe Factory! I have so many problems right now! 

It is seriously nice to finally get this guitar. Also, regarding Marty's server issues. They seem to be getting better. I actually managed to have a back in forth today with him.


----------



## RickSchneider

Hey guys I've decided to take the plunge into a Siggery custom and I'm going to order it within the fortnight, so far it's a pretty shameless blackmachine B2 copy, but that really is what i want. What i'm mainly concerned about is which neck wood to go with. I'm tossing between a maple with 2 wenge strips or mahogany with 2 wenge strips.

I know it all comes down to personal preference in the end.. but at this point i need some guidance!


----------



## Fiction

Go mahogany, mahogany is nice.


----------



## AndreasD

In(Di)visions said:


> *Shitty update.*
> 
> Alright I got...



That sucks dude


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

The longer you wait for it, the more you'll want it. It'll have more meaning to you


----------



## Vicious7

In(Di)visions said:


> *Shitty update.*


 
DAMN!! I had it rerouted to be sent to my house and FedEx screwed it up...that the last time I use Willy Stokes as my inside guy to steal people's custom guitars....

@Rick: Why choose? Tell Marty you want a double neck with the two wood choices on each...9 string on each..acoustic archtop with fanned fret opposite fans on each neck.  I told him I wanted something similar and I'm pretty sure he replied with a computer virus.


----------



## RickSchneider

Dude i never for a second thought of that! I'm going to sell all my other guitars now to fund this project! But seriously i'm almost at the point of asking for a 5 piece, mahogany, wenge strips and maple in the middle hahah


----------



## Danukenator

Everyone, if you need to use the tracking number, go to the Interparcel websight. It works for me there.


----------



## GTailly

^ Finally it works with Interparcel. I was bummed after finding out none of the Fedex websites were finding anything related to the tracking number.

Sucks that the website does not display any further information regarding estimated delivery date etc etc...

I believe it will be shipped tomorrow if Fedex does not make any more stupid errors like they did.


----------



## Vicious7

RickSchneider said:


> Dude i never for a second thought of that! I'm going to sell all my other guitars now to fund this project! But seriously i'm almost at the point of asking for a 5 piece, mahogany, wenge strips and maple in the middle hahah


 
Damn...that'd be a beautiful neck man.

Here's hoping you get your baby soon In(Di)!!!


----------



## GTailly

Look what I found out this morning.


----------



## Christian Noir

I canceled all appointments today to wait for "the arrival"


----------



## GTailly

^  I hope you are kidding me!


----------



## Birdman

In(Di)visions said:


> Look what I found out this morning.



Great !!! Have a nice NGD


----------



## GTailly

^ Thanks a lot man. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## ikarus

already arrived?


----------



## geofreesun

yes! subscribing to this thread!


----------



## GTailly

@ikarus, nope not yet. On its way though. They have until 4:30 p.m to deliver it.


----------



## animalwithin

The suspense is killing all of us lol.


----------



## GTailly

I just found a real sweet tape emulator VST plugin for my drums so it kind of keeps me occupied at this point.


----------



## Pushingink

I, for one, need to live vicariuosly through you until mine is done. Many of us here are as happy as you are that its coming today . 
Can't wait!!!


----------



## Sepultorture

i patiently await you customs arrival, guess i'll just have to keep working and cheking every hour, can't wait to see the porn


----------



## GTailly

I hope you won't be disappointed by my guitar then.


----------



## Christian Noir

Alright... the notifications ate getting outta hand for this thread!

Lets wait from word from In(Di)visions.. An update or hopefully a brief writeup and a link to a NGD thread


----------



## GTailly

Alright, quick word.
I literally want to cry...










It arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It is just so freaking awesome!   
The NGD thread will come later on. I need to play a little and check everything up. I need to take picturees too.


----------



## Birdman

Congrats and again a happy NGD !!


----------



## geofreesun

congrats man! waiting for those pix!


----------



## Christian Noir

In(Di)visions said:


> Alright, quick word.
> I literally want to cry...
> 
> It arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It is just so freaking awesome!
> The NGD thread will come later on. I need to play a little and check everything up. I need to take picturees too.



Don't forget to post the link!


----------



## GTailly

Well, I need to do some new patches on my axefx now.  The guitar and pickups sound so different and have way less gain.

I will post the link for that NGD thread for sure.


----------



## Christian Noir

Bump up the gain and play with the cabinet low/high cuts for a quickie.


----------



## animalwithin

Congrats man!!! You've been waiting a long time for this, hope the guitar turns out great, waiting for a NGD thread!!


----------



## GTailly

Thank you really much!
And yes, the guitar is way beyond my expectations! 

I will make a big NGD thread later on this week because I still need to fully get used to it and tweak some new tones for the soundclips. 

Expect many pictures of it and few soundclips for sure!


----------



## Fiction

What pups did you go with, man?

Congratulations duder!


----------



## geofreesun

can we see some siggery pron today plz plz


In(Di)visions said:


> Thank you really much!
> And yes, the guitar is way beyond my expectations!
> 
> I will make a big NGD thread later on this week because I still need to fully get used to it and tweak some new tones for the soundclips.
> 
> Expect many pictures of it and few soundclips for sure!


----------



## Pushingink

As much as I want to see the pics, I'm just glad that you love it!
Happy Pre-NGD


----------



## GTailly

Fiction said:


> What pups did you go with, man?
> 
> Congratulations duder!




I went for the Siggery custom ones. (as for the bridge)

@geofreesun, I need to upload some to my computer I will see what I can do. 

@Pushingink, I am glad I love it too.  I did not know what to really expect at first.


----------



## RickSchneider

I just got home from a pretty dull work shift, but this news makes me so happy! Thanks for lightening up my mood and happy NGD!! Cannot wait to see some pictures


----------



## GTailly

^ Thank you really much! 

Here is a little picture to help you guys wait until the NGD thread.


----------



## RickSchneider

Excellent.


----------



## geofreesun

pure sex!


----------



## mphsc

nice bro. Pickups - get Marty to wind some new ones with white bobbins.


----------



## GTailly

^ Thanks man. 
I had thought about getting white ones before but I had some in my Carvin and I wanted something different.


----------



## AndreasD

In(Di)visions said:


>


----------



## abadonae

*Picture Update*

Right so Marty has sent me a couple more pictures of the guitars progress, i got these a few days ago but haven't had a chance to put them up. From speaking with marty i should be getting this bad boy in a few days time!!! Which is going to be amazing!


----------



## abadonae

oh and In(di) that is a f**king incredible looking guitar dude, hope you had an awesome NGD dude


----------



## wilch

In(Di)visions, that guitar looks amazing!

I reckon bobbins that match the rear body wood colour would rock. Not that it doesn't rock already, because it looks awesome as it is!


----------



## joe-tofu

Congrats, man. Totally looking forward to your NGD-Thread.


----------



## ikarus

In(Di)visions said:


> Here is a little picture to help you guys wait until the NGD thread.



Hell YES!!!


----------



## RobZero

am i the only one having problems emailing marty? 
i tried to send a pair of emails, but once sent they don't even appear in the ''sent items'' tab. i really don't know why, it happens only with his address. 
I didn't received any reply so i guess he didn't receive them...


----------



## GTailly

^ If the e-mails do not even appear in your sent items then I am guessing the problem might actually come from your side unfortunately. What is your e-mail platform? (Hotmail, Gmail, AOL etc)

@abadonae, looking good! 


Also, thank you all for the great comments I really appreciate this.  The NGD thread will be this week for sure don't worry. I am thinking Thursday or Friday.


----------



## RobZero

my email is bound to alice, the national adsl provider here in italy. i guess i'll try with gmail or hotmail 
it's strange because this happens only with marty's address...


----------



## GTailly

Well, apparently Marty occasionally has some server issues on his side so maybe there is something to consider here too.

Trying with gmail would still be a good idea.


----------



## RobZero

in fact, i tried with hotmail and he replied almost immediately.


----------



## mphsc

I got an email last Friday saying he was having server issues. I sent an email also that did not appear in the sent items as well. Hope it's all fixed now... aol, come on MAN.


----------



## Andrenighthound

RobZero said:


> am i the only one having problems emailing marty?
> i tried to send a pair of emails, but once sent they don't even appear in the ''sent items'' tab. i really don't know why, it happens only with his address.
> I didn't received any reply so i guess he didn't receive them...



no me too.


----------



## Sepultorture

marty makes some badass axes mate, that guitar is pure wankfest goodness, i'd play the shit out fo it for sure.

still thinking i wanna go Siggery for the Ibby type custom i want


----------



## Andrenighthound

I just talked Marty over the phone. Call his cell phone if you want to get in touch with him. The couple of times I called, he answered both times. Nice guy to talk to as well.


----------



## animalwithin

Beautiful guitar InDi!!!! Congrats man, you deserve it for the long time you've been waiting haha. Awaiting a full on NGD thread in the coming days!!


----------



## GTailly

After plugging the guitar for the first time yesterday I was not quite convinced with the pickups.
I had some time to tweak some tones tonight and I revised my first opinion..... they sound so amazing and suit my style of playing perfectly!  I am sure you guys will like the soundclips.


----------



## ikarus

I just saw your album on facebook: stunning!!!


----------



## mphsc

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## GTailly

I will be able to post the NGD tomorrow.


----------



## Pushingink

Cannot tell you how jelli I am right now. Hows the fan fret? This will be my first owned fanned fret and was curious how its feeling for you?


----------



## GTailly

^ Well my DC727 had 25.5" and this one is 27" to 25.5" and I would say I did not even notice any differences. You need a little time to get used to playing on higher frets as the fan is more noticeable there but no big deal at all.
It feels really natural for me.


----------



## mphsc

25.5" to 27" was non noticeable for me, 25.5" to 28" was.


----------



## abadonae

Well good news again people, spoke with Marty yesterday and he has hopefully finished assembling my guitar, just gonna do a setup and then its ready to ship!!!

i'll keep you all posted

So far like i said before though, i've had literally nothing to moan about with Marty and i reckon some people just need to be a little more patient. This guy is 100% lone working and he's got a huge influx of work at the moment as well as trying to answer all the emails (credible and time wasting) that he gets and all the calls and texts completely solo.

I reckon it's a pat on the back for the guy in my books


----------



## Ishan

Damn! I'm sooo tempted selling some guitars I don't use to get one of these, 7 or 8 I'm not sure.


----------



## Fiction

Ishan said:


> Damn! I'm sooo tempted selling some guitars I don't use to get one of these, 7 or 8 I'm not sure.



I think he's having a break from taking orders, so save the guitars and start saving!


----------



## Ishan

The guitars need to be sold anyway, I've far too many 6ers I don't use  I don't mind waiting


----------



## animalwithin

Fiction said:


> I think he's having a break from taking orders, so save the guitars and start saving!


 
I'm not sure about this, put in my deposit on a build about two-three weeks ago. Maybe since then hes stopped taking orders


----------



## Mitochondria

Fiction said:


> I think he's having a break from taking orders, so save the guitars and start saving!



 100% false


----------



## Fiction

Well from the previous comments a few have said Marty is planning on taking a break to finish all of his guitars, which I think is a good idea.. But by all means, sell your guitars and order one now then


----------



## Mitochondria

Fiction said:


> Well from the previous comments a few have said Marty is planning on taking a break to finish all of his guitars, which I think is a good idea.. But by all means, sell your guitars and order one now then



I asked Marty about this today just to clarify. His reply was that in regards to taking a break from taking on new orders is "complete bollocks." So i don't know where that idea came from but just so everyone knows who is intending on buying a guitar through Marty, he is still accepting orders.


----------



## Fiction

Saweet, no harm done.. I was just making assumptions of 2-3 comments i've read on here 

I did say 'I think'


----------



## Mitochondria

Gottcha man. Just didn't want to deter Marty's business. It was nothing personal just so everyone knows.


----------



## GTailly

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...iggery-custom-7-ff-pics-clip.html#post3149291


----------



## Ayo7e

Any update of your builds? not for me, las time was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## mphsc

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...08240-siggery-8-string-heresy-multiscale.html


----------



## F0rte

Still waiting on hardware i'm guessing.

Shouldn't be too much longer for mine I don't think.


----------



## Ayo7e

Ignore my previous post, my hotmail is giving me some problems. 

Waiting for the bkps.


----------



## animalwithin

I regret telling him to take his time on my build lol. Pics would be nice but I'm not sure if he started and I don't want to bother him.


----------



## JP Universe

5 months since I placed my deposit and no signs of him starting my build yet. He said he would send me pics of my top once he got it. Fingers crossed it begins soon


----------



## geofreesun

i have yet to receive any pix but we have been in contact pretty ok. he said today that mine is almost there, aiming for mid september. it's been 9 to 10 months since deposit. about time


----------



## animalwithin

I said I'd give it a month before I asked him about anything, so I'm going to wait till August is over to email him for an update. My build involves no exotic woods (6-string), minus the ebony fretboard but it's a unique V shape which he's never done before. I want it nowwwwww!!!!


----------



## JP Universe

geofreesun said:


> i have yet to receive any pix but we have been in contact pretty ok. he said today that mine is almost there, aiming for mid september. it's been 9 to 10 months since deposit. about time



Looks like I've got some time to wait then! The contact has been good, i've changed a few specs since my deposit


----------



## GTailly

^ The more you change little specifications during the build, the longer the wait.


----------



## Pushingink

Dam I thought I had it bad at 7 months. 
Wish everyone a little luck towards there build.
(I'm still jealous Indivision)


----------



## GTailly

I consider myself really lucky that it was that quick. Then again, Marty had everything in stock and I did not change any specs while building it so I guess it really helped.
I will be looking for all you guys' pictures and updates on your builds. 

The wait will be worth it people.


----------



## F0rte

Someone's Walnut top 8 string was just posted.................
And it isn't mine, either!


----------



## Ayo7e

^Awesome, mine will be very similar to that one.


----------



## Birdman

LolWotGuitar said:


> Someone's Walnut top 8 string was just posted.................
> And it isn't mine, either!



Amazing !! Where it was posted ?


----------



## Ayo7e

^ I want to know where it was posted too.


----------



## animalwithin

Probably posted on his facebook.


----------



## Aurochs34

that thing is beautiful.


----------



## Fiction

Dayum, that thing is beautiful.


----------



## GTailly

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Hollowway

What kind of bridge is that? I like it.


----------



## Birdman

I think ABM single string bridge.

ABM Single String Bridge Black | Allparts.com


Birdman


----------



## F0rte

Birdman said:


> I think ABM single string bridge.
> 
> ABM Single String Bridge Black | Allparts.com
> 
> 
> Birdman



You would be correct, birdman!

I have heard some bad things about those bridges however. They are a pain to set up, and they have some sharp edges. And players like myself enjoy having a nice and low bridge.


----------



## Birdman

Yes they are a pain to set up. A friend of mine have they but wish to have other.


----------



## F0rte

Birdman said:


> Yes they are a pain to set up. A friend of mine have they but wish to have other.



Also, your Raptor build....
Yummy. You should have Skervesen message me about a build..


----------



## animalwithin

LolWotGuitar said:


> You would be correct, birdman!
> 
> I have heard some bad things about those bridges however. They are a pain to set up, and they have some sharp edges. And players like myself enjoy having a nice and low bridge.


 
I opted for this on my Siggery build, I love them! I've heard nothing but good things about ABM. At any rate, I can always find another bridge in the future if this doesn't work out.


----------



## Vicious7

LolWotGuitar said:


> Someone's Walnut top 8 string was just posted.................
> And it isn't mine, either!


 

It's my guitar!! W-wait...it's got one too many strings.. ...and it's not a lefty....


----------



## Ayo7e

A wild siggery has appeared. (from FB) (not mine...)

Edit:The first Siggery FF7 circa 2002!

I want to believe that mine is closer and closer...


----------



## Ayo7e

Sorry for the double post, 


Any update for you guys? this wait is killing me.


----------



## ikarus

We just discussed which of the two builds to finish first... 

not really an update though.


----------



## animalwithin

Its been a month since I sent in my deposit and talked to Marty. I told him to take his time on my build so I dont want to bother him, but I REALLY want to see some pics!!!! I have an Acacia build on the way, but I'm more excited for my Siggery!!!


----------



## F0rte

Ayo7e said:


> Sorry for the double post,
> 
> 
> Any update for you guys? this wait is killing me.



Mine is going to be done by the end of this week.


----------



## Birdman

Congrats man.


----------



## Ayo7e

LolWotGuitar said:


> Mine is going to be done by the end of this week.



Congrats.

I don't want to email him requesting pics but I need them , 6 month and a half since I placed my deposit and I want to see some progress. 


I'm not worried, I know that it will worth and Marty is a nice guy but the wait is getting hard cool.


----------



## mphsc

I got a top pic three months in.


----------



## Ayo7e

mphsc said:


> I got a top pic three months in.




I've got that pic 2 months ago.


----------



## Maniacal

Just heard from Marty, he will be fixing my guitar this week. Hopefully I can actually use it when I get it back!


----------



## mphsc

the eluding to of problems is shitty for those of us with builds unless you can specify the ordeal.


----------



## Maniacal

You're right. 

Just a problem with the pickup placement, its something that could be fixed by a guitar tech. But I am no guitar tech. 

Relax.


----------



## Pushingink

I'm with ya Ayo7e. Been since the first week of february and still nothing. Patience is just about gone. Hoping for something soon.


----------



## mphsc

Maniacal said:


> You're right.
> 
> Just a problem with the pickup placement, its something that could be fixed by a guitar tech. But I am no guitar tech.
> 
> Relax.



Took a deep breath, exhaled. Thanks for the info and hope you get it back soon.


----------



## F0rte

My guitar has been finished!
Pictures of the finished product will be up when I receive them...
In the mean time, enjoy this porn.


----------



## Ayo7e

^Gorgeous! congrats dude, I'm still waiting for pics of mine...


----------



## ikarus

^^wow, looks super nice!!!


----------



## GTailly

Cool looking!


----------



## mphsc

very cool.


----------



## animalwithin

Nice!!! Can't wait to see the entire finished guitar!!


----------



## Syriel

In talks with Marty for a headless Heresy build. 

Currently mustering up the cash for the deposit, hopefully will start at around November / December.


----------



## F0rte

I know all of you have been waiting patiently for me to post some pictures..

So, here's two to hold you over before the NGD:


----------



## Birdman

Killer !!!


----------



## Pushingink

Looks awesome  
How long was the wait for you?


----------



## Ayo7e

^beautiful. can't wait at least to see mine...


----------



## animalwithin

So beautiful, simplicity really is stunning, awesome guitar man!!!


----------



## Ayo7e

Anyone knows if Marty is having problems with the emails or something? 


Btw any update for you guys?


----------



## ikarus

The last time he said, that he is very busy at the moment and doesen't have much time to answer mails.


----------



## Pushingink

I've pretty much given up on any chance of seeing a guitar anytime soon. On 7 months now and have gotten conflicting emails from him, some saying its done then 2 months later asking which top I would like on the guitar. Not sure what to believe. 
Hope some of you are having better luck.


----------



## F0rte

Ayo7e said:


> Anyone knows if Marty is having problems with the emails or something?
> 
> 
> Btw any update for you guys?



Paying Marty the final payment tomorrow, having it shipped out this week.


----------



## animalwithin

Ayo7e said:


> Anyone knows if Marty is having problems with the emails or something?
> 
> 
> Btw any update for you guys?


 
Its almost been a month and a half since I sent in my deposit, I think I'm going to ask for some update pics soon.


----------



## Minoin

Since he doesn't have much time answering my quote-requests, could anyone of you tell me (either here or through PM) what his price is on a Siggery FF7 (figured top, maho body, 5/7piece neck, fanned frets etc)? 
What is the current build time expectation from Siggery?

Loving all the builds I'm seeing here


----------



## F0rte

Sooooo, I sent the final payment...
Just waiting on dispatch now


----------



## JP Universe

6 and a half months since deposit has been paid..... Marty told me he would send me some spalt pieces to choose from when he's ready to begin.... Hopefully not too long now


----------



## TMM

In-case anyone missed the NGD thread:


















I'm loving it! For those of you that are waiting a little longer than you expected, have faith, it's worth the wait.


----------



## F0rte

TMM said:


> In-case anyone missed the NGD thread:
> 
> I'm loving it! For those of you that are waiting a little longer than you expected, have faith, it's worth the wait.



Love yours. It's actually one of the only Spalt tops I really can approve of! Can't wait to get mine here in the next week or so. Hows the action on yours? Nice and low?


----------



## RickSchneider

Well well, guys, guess who put down a deposit for a custom 6 string? 

It's going to be a pretty shameless B2 design, but really, it's a custom guitar and that look is what i want from it - so who's to say I can't get something when it's my custom! Anyway, begin the waiting process


----------



## Minoin

Congrats!! I did exactly the same today  I'm going for a custom 7-string from Siggery with nice buckeye burl top and all. This is going to be awesome.

Concerning Marty Siggery; this guy is incredibly friendly and polite. Quick replies and honest estimate of the building time (4 months, instead of the 6-8 weeks mentioned earlier). I have absolutely no worries dealing with Marty. Now the wait begins...


----------



## Syriel

Can the guys that already got their Siggery share an estimate of how long theirs took?


----------



## GTailly

Mine took approximately 3 months to 3 months and a half. Probably the one that took the less time.


----------



## Ayo7e

This is my 7th month, but I made some changes... Still not bad. The only thing that I don't like is the lack of pics, but I'm sure that it will be worth so I'm not worried.


----------



## GTailly

Lack of pics is really a point to mention here. Sad thing but you have to be aware if you are planning on dealing with Marty.


----------



## animalwithin

In(Di)visions said:


> Lack of pics is really a point to mention here. Sad thing but you have to be aware if you are planning on dealing with Marty.


 
Yea been nearly two months since my deposit, sent him an email regarding some pics and an update as to where the guitar was and I got no response  Still pulling for Marty, hes a great guy.


----------



## Pushingink

7 1/2 months - no changes no crazy specs. Unlucky i guess


----------



## Danukenator

6 1/2 months. No changes.


----------



## Syriel

Hrm, that's some mixed dates. Some quick some long. Well it's not like I'm in a hurry to grab a custom, so i guess 6 months or so is actually fine. More time to save up for the remaining balance I guess. 

Was it worth the wait for you guys though?


----------



## Vicious7

Danukenator said:


> 6 1/2 months. No changes.


 


Pushingink said:


> 7 1/2 months - no changes no crazy specs. Unlucky i guess


 
Sorry to hear that guys.

I've only got three months, three days after paying the deposit I made a change for some microdot inlays in the same color as the binding, I've been patient.  And will continue to be, pics would be nice, but when he's taking pics and uploading them to everyone, he isn't building, I'm pretty sure he works by himself. I'm surprised he hasn't burnt out...


----------



## GTailly

Syriel said:


> Was it worth the wait for you guys though?



Mine did not take too long but you can have a pretty good impression with the guitar review I made here.
Read it for yourself mate.  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...iggery-custom-7-ff-pics-clip.html#post3149289


----------



## Syriel

In(Di)visions said:


> Mine did not take too long but you can have a pretty good impression with the guitar review I made here.
> Read it for yourself mate.  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...iggery-custom-7-ff-pics-clip.html#post3149289



I've seen that. Sexy as fuck no doubt. 

Are those Wilkinson saddles?


----------



## Maniacal

Marty took my guitar back about 6 weeks ago and I still haven't heard anything about it being fixed. 

Awesome!


----------



## mphsc

so you might have that Daemoness first?


----------



## Maniacal

Looks like it. Will probably just get rid of the Siggery. If I even get it back.


----------



## AndreasD

^Considering a lot of Marty's customers are people who can't afford or can't find Blackmachines, treating you (an actual BM owner) like that isn't a great business move on his side. He has a hell of a lot to gain from you being pleased with your Siggery, especially since you're active on a forum where he has a relatively large following.


----------



## Christian Noir

AndreasD said:


> ^Considering a lot of Marty's customers are people who can't afford or can't find Blackmachines, treating you (an actual BM owner) like that isn't a great business move on his side. He has a hell of a lot to gain from you being pleased with your Siggery, especially since you're active on a forum where he has a relatively large following.



As such, hopefully we can still get an unbiased review of the quality, tone, and other differences between all three. We already know that there are some build time issues and here there was already a quality issue (that may be resolved), but considering the price, Siggery's may still be an incredible deal, and besides, others have already conveyed good things about their final product.


----------



## Danukenator

It was ok. I did't love it to death like I hoped. I got it, and fairly quickly traded it for a Ran FF8. I like the Ran a lot more. 

Although, the other guy did say he liked it a ton. So, I guess it's just different strokes.


----------



## F0rte

I'm curious to see the difference in quality and tone. I currently own a B8, and actually gave up buying the used B2 and will be buying a new B2 from Doug come around the end of this year. I've heard great things about Siggery's though, so I probably will end up keeping it. Hopefully i'll be able to compare all of them along with my Strandberg once my name comes up on that waiting list within the next 1-2 years. Not to mention i'm building a 6 string of my own as well which hopefully will come out well enough to be able to patent the design and begin starting a business of building them. I might just compare that to it as well.



Maniacal said:


> Looks like it. Will probably just get rid of the Siggery. If I even get it back.



If I may ask, what was exactly wrong with yours?


----------



## Maniacal

Issues with the pickup placement, nut problem, in serious need of setup. 

Basically it was unplayable, the F sharp string didn't even make a noise. 

At this stage I am pretty pissed off to be honest.


----------



## F0rte

Maniacal said:


> Issues with the pickup placement, nut problem, in serious need of setup.
> 
> Basically it was unplayable, the F sharp string didn't even make a noise.
> 
> At this stage I am pretty pissed off to be honest.



Was it fanned? And did you make a NGD thread? Just curious.


----------



## Maniacal

It is fanned. I didn't actually bother posting NGD pics because it went straight back to Marty. 

I do have some pics of it though, if you are interested. 

The guitar looked nice, it just didn't play. I also haven't heard from Marty in a while which I put down to bad customer service. It was supposed to be sent back to be 4 or 5 weeks ago.


----------



## F0rte

Maniacal said:


> It is fanned. I didn't actually bother posting NGD pics because it went straight back to Marty.
> 
> I do have some pics of it though, if you are interested.
> 
> The guitar looked nice, it just didn't play. I also haven't heard from Marty in a while which I put down to bad customer service. It was supposed to be sent back to be 4 or 5 weeks ago.



What a pain. 
Yeah, post some pics. Wouldn't mind taking a look at it. Hopefully mine won't have the same problem. It's an 8, not fanned 25.5 scale, but has a high A. Hopefully it'll be okay. I'm not sure if Marty has shipped it to me yet or not since I heard it was finished and paid him for it since I haven't really heard from him. But i'm sure it'll be on it's way soon.


----------



## Christian Noir

Danukenator said:


> It was ok. I did't love it to death like I hoped. I got it, and fairly quickly traded it for a Ran FF8. I like the Ran a lot more.
> 
> Although, the other guy did say he liked it a ton. So, I guess it's just different strokes.



According to your thread at http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/211424-ngd-ran-crusher-ff8.html#post3186382 , you said the quality was comparable. Talk about tone seems kind if subjective in the threat... also, there are always different specs such as woods, pots, that could be taken into consideration... not to mention that even the same model guitar can sound different given organic differences in materials...


----------



## mphsc

yea I've had no luck emailing Marty over the last month to see if we're still on track. Manical (sp) sorry to hear that about your guitar, I'd be pissed too. Like calling everyday pissed. Did he at least offer up some refund, to pay for the shipping back to him, anything?


----------



## Danukenator

Christian Noir said:


> According to your thread at http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/211424-ngd-ran-crusher-ff8.html#post3186382 , you said the quality was comparable. Talk about tone seems kind if subjective in the threat... also, there are always different specs such as woods, pots, that could be taken into consideration... not to mention that even the same model guitar can sound different given organic differences in materials...



In my last post I never said the quality of one was worse. 

The Siggery sounded fine for cleans but was really not cut out for a metal sound. If anything, I thought the Siggery pickups lacked definition under gain to play really tight riffs. They were, to use a very subjective terms, fuzzy and mid heavy. I expected them to be a bit flatter in the EQ and a little hotter. It could have been my request for how the pick-ups be wound or just a different voicing.

Again, The Ran is better for metal and had a bit more of a C shaped neck instead of a D shape. All of this led me to like it more.


----------



## animalwithin

Grrr, all this makes me want to get mine now!! I hope this doesn't turn out to be another BRJ-similar experience for me.


----------



## Mitochondria

animalwithin said:


> Grrr, all this makes me want to get mine now!! I hope this doesn't turn out to be another BRJ-similar experience for me.



Dude, i highly doubt it will be that bad. Marty is pushing out guitars, and has a much smaller queue. He's not big on pictures but some custom builders just are like that. It will come; i have not heard of one siggery on ss.org go over a years wait.


----------



## animalwithin

Haha your words are very assuring 44, thanks! I think I'll just do my best to forget about it, when it comes it comes.


----------



## mpb

44 Lines said:


> Dude, i highly doubt it will be that bad. Marty is pushing out guitars, and has a much smaller queue. He's not big on pictures but some custom builders just are like that. It will come; i have not heard of one siggery on ss.org go over a years wait.



Well I'm pretty sure thats about to be proved wrong, been waiting more than 11 months now, no reply to my last email a few weeks back. All this after being quoted a 6 week delivery


----------



## Mitochondria

mpb said:


> Well I'm pretty sure thats about to be proved wrong, been waiting more than 11 months now, no reply to my last email a few weeks back. All this after being quoted a 6 week delivery



Did you change your specs or anything? I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## mphsc

as of last week, we're still on track for a 4 month build, I'm anticipating more honestly.


----------



## Sepultorture

mphsc said:


> as of last week, we're still on track for a 4 month build, I'm anticipating more honestly.



if i were waiting ona build i would expect anywhere from 8-12 months, possibly more depending on demand

and demand for siggery stuff has skyrocketed since i first spoke to him 8 months ago


----------



## JosephAOI

Hey guys, I've been thinking about getting a Siggery a lot recently. Can you guys ballpark me a typical price? I would think it'd be no more than 3k or so? I don't wanna email Marty just yet cause I don't even have money for a deposit but I should in the next couple months.


----------



## RickSchneider

JosephAOI said:


> Hey guys, I've been thinking about getting a Siggery a lot recently. Can you guys ballpark me a typical price? I would think it'd be no more than 3k or so? I don't wanna email Marty just yet cause I don't even have money for a deposit but I should in the next couple months.



Seriously dude, just email him with some specs and let him know your situation. I emailed him my specs with the added info that I wouldn't be capable of putting a deposit down for a while. He gave me a quote and said for me to reference it for when i was ready for a deposit. 

There's no harm in getting in contact with him, he seems to be very understanding and helpful to anyone interested in his guitars. Best of luck to you!


----------



## MastrXploder

What's siggery's email? I can't find it on his site


----------



## Vicious7

*removed*

  

For a speedy reply, forward an attachment of red velvet cake and rice pudding.


----------



## mphsc

should we remove that email link for the spammers?


----------



## mphsc

edit* double post.


----------



## Minoin

mphsc said:


> edit* double post.



Good point; yes please. Otherwise, building time will increase with Marty deleting all viagra-mails


----------



## GTailly

@mphsc, We sure should.
I do not want to be rude but it is nearly impossible to NOT be able to find it when he only has one official website with a pretty obvious contact tab in which his e-mail is written in like 16pt size font...
Pure lack of willingness to find it at this point.


----------



## animalwithin

Yes please someone remove it!!!


----------



## Vicious7

Whoops, sorry about that guys.

Feel free to send me that cake though....


----------



## Deadnightshade

Did you guys get a deposit receipt the same day you deposited the first payment?


----------



## Minoin

Deadnightshade said:


> Did you guys get a deposit receipt the same day you deposited the first payment?



Nope, still waiting for my receipt (one week now). I did have a confirmation about the transfer though, which is good enough for now. Let's give the man time to sort things out


----------



## Deadnightshade

Minoin said:


> Nope, still waiting for my receipt (one week now). I did have a confirmation about the transfer though, which is good enough for now. Let's give the man time to sort things out



The transaction seems to be complete through paypal,but he hasn't sent me a confirmation.That worries me a little cause I share the paypal account with my brother,so his email address should show up.I clearly state it in the paypal payment description and I emailed him about it . 

It's good to know he doesn't give receipts right away.I wouldn't want to be in a situation where I wait cause I don't want to disturb him and it turns out he'll never start the guitar because something went wrong with the transaction


----------



## Vicious7

Deadnightshade said:


> Did you guys get a deposit receipt the same day you deposited the first payment?



I got my receipt almost instantly, final spec sheet wasn't until the following day though.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Vicious7 said:


> I got my receipt almost instantly, final spec sheet wasn't until the following day though.



Alright I'll give him 1-2 days and I'll contact again.

I don't mind completion times or pictures throughout the process,but I really want to be informed about anything that has to do with payments,receipts etc.


----------



## Mitochondria

Deadnightshade said:


> Did you guys get a deposit receipt the same day you deposited the first payment?



Nope.


----------



## mphsc

only a small amount remains & I have no receipts.


----------



## GTailly

Deadnightshade said:


> Did you guys get a deposit receipt the same day you deposited the first payment?



I sent my money with Paypal so, yes they sent me a receipt few seconds the payment had been sent.


----------



## mphsc

^ well yea i got that too, but I also got an receipt email from KxK after my deposit, not Siggery. Maybe that's what he was hoping for.


----------



## GTailly

^ Sorry my bad here. 
I had a confirmation e-mail from him saying he received the money something like the day after if I remember correctly.


----------



## GTailly

I am sorry for the double post but I felt that this might actually contribute to the guys waiting for their guitars to arrive. 

It has been some time now since I received my Siggery and I can honestly say that I love it. Although, I always felt like the guitar produced a lot of feedback and hum when playing through an amp. Never quite bothered as I figured that was only due to the custom pickups and that it could be fixed later on.

That said, I wanted to play guitar the other day. So I plug my guitar turn on my stuff and start to play. Surprise, no sound at all from the bridge pickup. What the? So I grab a screwdriver and decide to open the guitar's back cavity. What do I discover? Turned out that some of soldering had loosen up and now I had wires that lied unconnected to each others which resulted in no sound. Also, I don't want to be rude on Marty here but there was NO SHIELDING at all in the cavity. No wonder the guitar was feeding and humming like hell at high volumes...

I no nothing about electronics and soldering in general so I needed to get my guitar to a tech for him to fix things up and do the shielding of the cavity. Turned out he needed to completely re-do the electronics as he said it was too messed up at that point...

I am supposed to pick up the guitar tomorrow at my tech's but any job has to be paid. 

Overall, this resulted in some extra money I just had not planned to spend.

Make sure you ask Marty for a complete shielding of your guitar before he sends it to you. 

Peace.


----------



## animalwithin

I paid with paypal as well and recieved a full receipt with all the specs of the guitar listed by Marty the next day. InDi, I'm sorry to hear that man, nothing too bad, but still, small stuff that should be already taken care of, thanks for the heads up!

This is killing me, I'm waiting on an Acacia set to come in next month and a Siggery set to come in God knows when and I want the Siggery more!


----------



## Mitochondria

In(Di)visions said:


> I am sorry for the double post but I felt that this might actually contribute to the guys waiting for their guitars to arrive.
> 
> It has been some time now since I received my Siggery and I can honestly say that I love it. Although, I always felt like the guitar produced a lot of feedback and hum when playing through an amp. Never quite bothered as I figured that was only due to the custom pickups and that it could be fixed later on.
> 
> That said, I wanted to play guitar the other day. So I plug my guitar turn on my stuff and start to play. Surprise, no sound at all from the bridge pickup. What the? So I grab a screwdriver and decide to open the guitar's back cavity. What do I discover? Turned out that some of soldering had loosen up and now I had wires that lied unconnected to each others which resulted in no sound. Also, I don't want to be rude on Marty here but there was NO SHIELDING at all in the cavity. No wonder the guitar was feeding and humming like hell at high volumes...
> 
> I no nothing about electronics and soldering in general so I needed to get my guitar to a tech for him to fix things up and do the shielding of the cavity. Turned out he needed to completely re-do the electronics as he said it was too messed up at that point...
> 
> I am supposed to pick up the guitar tomorrow at my tech's but any job has to be paid.
> 
> Overall, this resulted in some extra money I just had not planned to spend.
> 
> Make sure you ask Marty for a complete shielding of your guitar before he sends it to you.
> 
> Peace.



Hey man,
That sucks about the wiring. At least it is not structural. But now that the honey moon is over... How is the construction? How does it play. Can you compare it to anything. Your guitar is nearly identical to mine minus the FF.


----------



## JosephAOI

Talked to Marty a bit today! Hopefully putting down a deposit soon!


----------



## Maniacal

No guitar, no money and no word from Marty in a month. 

Awesome. Money well spent.

Will ask for a refund if I don't hear anything this week.


----------



## Ayo7e

Maniacal said:


> No guitar, no money and no word from Marty in a month.
> 
> Awesome. Money well spent.
> 
> Will ask for a refund if I don't hear anything this week.




Total waiting time since you put the deposit?


Hope you get an update this week.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Ayo7e said:


> Total waiting time since you put the deposit?
> 
> 
> Hope you get an update this week.



Maniacal's case is different.He received the guitar and sent it back.

see his post here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3192262-post497.html


----------



## Galrok1

Maniacal said:


> No guitar, no money and no word from Marty in a month.
> 
> Awesome. Money well spent.
> 
> Will ask for a refund if I don't hear anything this week.



I wouldn't blame you, but if he's just not answering you have to step up your attempts to get in touch. He lists his mobile on his site, I would call him and talk to him directly, let him know how pissed off you are.

I had a period where he wasn't replying to my mails, but I persisted and he did. 

Not ideal, but it seems persistence is required


----------



## Ayo7e

Deadnightshade said:


> Maniacal's case is different.He received the guitar and sent it back.
> 
> see his post here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3192262-post497.html




I know but I'm asking for building time + how much is he waiting to get it back.


----------



## Maniacal

Ayo7e said:


> Total waiting time since you put the deposit?
> 
> 
> Hope you get an update this week.



I already received the guitar but it went back because it needed work. 

4 or 5 weeks ago I was told it would be done "over the weekend" and thats the last I have heard. 

I don't want to call up and piss the guy off, because he is obviously extremely busy.


----------



## Maniacal

Okay, just say your last post. 

I don't know the dates off the top of my head, but like most of you I was quoted 4-6 weeks and it has been more like 16 or something.


----------



## GTailly

44 Lines said:


> Hey man,
> That sucks about the wiring. At least it is not structural. But now that the honey moon is over... How is the construction? How does it play. Can you compare it to anything. Your guitar is nearly identical to mine minus the FF.



Check out my review in my NGD thread. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/208406-ngd-siggery-custom-7-ff-pics-clip.html#post3149289


----------



## RobZero

to all the guys not getting responses, try with a different email!

i don't know why but marty doesn't receive anything sent from my two main accounts, i tried with a freshly made hotmail account and he replied after a few minutes.


----------



## MastrXploder

In(Di)visions said:


> @mphsc, We sure should.
> I do not want to be rude but it is nearly impossible to NOT be able to find it when he only has one official website with a pretty obvious contact tab in which his e-mail is written in like 16pt size font...
> Pure lack of willingness to find it at this point.


 
I wont be rude here either, because I totally understand where your coming from. But something with my browser was being wierd and the contact page doesnt pull up for me. Always assume that the dumb person has a reason for their dumb request 

P.S. your guitar is the reason im getting a siggery, its beautiful


----------



## GTailly

^ I am sorry if I sounded mean on this one mate. My apologies. 
Are you all fine with the e-mail? I can send it to you via PM if you want. 

Also, thanks for the great words! You won't regret your choice.


----------



## MastrXploder

Email sitch under control We've now just been discussing specs.
How do you like the side inlays on yours? It looks killer. Seems like it would be very easy to use on stage


----------



## GTailly

Alright, perfect then!

The side blocks inlays are probably the best thing I thought of for this guitar. 
Just so easy to get used to and you can perfectly know where you are on the fretboard. I can't wait to try those in a live show environment.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Marty got back on me.He said he hadn't been well the couple of days so he didn't log in,and that he'll sort out my receipt tonight.


----------



## F0rte

My guitar has been finished for nearly 3 weeks, I paid my final payment 2 weeks ago, the guitar still hasn't been shipped to me.
I have tried keeping in contact with Marty to see if the guitar has shipped, the guys who were supposed to pick up the package didn't show up last week, and he said he'd take care of it this week, but I have no word back from him.

Not sure exactly what's going on to be honest.

EDIT: Finally heard from Marty, it's being picked up Friday, and the guitar should be here by Monday.

Cheers!


----------



## Maniacal

He got back to me as well, should be here next week.


----------



## F0rte

Maniacal said:


> He got back to me as well, should be here next week.



Great to hear mate.
Other than the problem with string over pickups, how'd she play?


----------



## Minoin

In(Di)visions said:


> Alright, perfect then!
> 
> The side blocks inlays are probably the best thing I thought of for this guitar.
> Just so easy to get used to and you can perfectly know where you are on the fretboard. I can't wait to try those in a live show environment.



I asked those same block inlays after I saw your version, it's a great choice! Sorry for the ripoff, but you seem to inspire a lot of us


----------



## GTailly

^ Hey no worries man! In the end it's all about what feels and looks best to you.  I just really think it helps a lot while playing on a fretboard without any inlays. Also adds a touch a classiness to the guitar. 

I have seen that many people liked the idea too. I guess you have to try it and see for yourself.


----------



## ikarus

LolWotGuitar said:


> EDIT: Finally heard from Marty, it's being picked up Friday, and the guitar should be here by Monday.





Maniacal said:


> He got back to me as well, should be here next week.




good news!


----------



## Vicious7

I thought about sending Marty an appreciative email gif, you know, giving him the combined moral support from all the peeps on here who have orders by him, then I thought it might be a little weird...we could all chip in, order a Devries (Vampiire) and ship it to him so he can...I dunno, beat pigeons with it or something....XD


----------



## RickSchneider

I think if a devries hit a pigeon the devries would break before the pigeon knew it was being touched


----------



## ikarus

what is devries?


----------



## Sepultorture

RickSchneider said:


> I think if a devries hit a pigeon the devries would break before the pigeon knew it was being touched



HAHAHAHAHA, too good, really too good



ikarus said:


> what is devries?



the greatest pieces of shit guitar ever made, this guy couldn't make a frankenstein guitar even play, and they look like it too


----------



## animalwithin

Vicious7 said:


> I thought about sending Marty an appreciative email gif, you know, giving him the combined moral support from all the peeps on here who have orders by him, then I thought it might be a little weird...we could all chip in, order a Devries (Vampiire) and ship it to him so he can...I dunno, beat pigeons with it or something....XD


 
I think you should send him the email, tells him we're not all ganging up on him despite some of our frustrations. Wonder if he checks this thread...


----------



## Vicious7

^. Yup, here's the email, I haven't sent it yet though.

"Dear Mr. Siggery,

Just letting you know we on the sevenstring forum who have orders from you are all pulling for you, working by yourself and trying to fill all these orders in a timely manner has to be impossible, so we're all rooting for you!

Oh, we baked you some cake! .Sadly we haven't figured out how to send it through email, but when we do we'll do so. .In the meantime, we're eating it...

So don't overwork yourself and explode, cause that'd be bad for the guitars of course.

Sincerely,

All the applicable sevenstring members who have pending orders from you, lol."

I just didn't want to come off as...I dunno, condescending or haughty?



ikarus said:


> what is devries?



The very fact you called Devries a "what" is hilarious. XD


----------



## RickSchneider

Vicious7 said:


> The very fact you called Devries a "what" is hilarious. XD



Hahah my thoughts exactly, i imagine him being an article in the dictionary:

Devries: (dev - rees)
An untrustworthy craftsman; one who cannot produce fine instruments

Antonyms: Luthier


----------



## Minoin

I feel the same way; he is a very friendly guy, who appreciates your ideas and is willing to do whatever you like. On the other hand, he is so busy that he might actually forget some builds. That way, I get it that some on here are on top of their builds. Just to make sure he really starts building


----------



## animalwithin

Minoin said:


> I feel the same way; he is a very friendly guy, who appreciates your ideas and is willing to do whatever you like. On the other hand, he is so busy that he might actually forget some builds. That way, I get it that some on here are on top of their builds. Just to make sure he really starts building


 
@Vicious, I like the email!

Minoin, I think you're right, I can't shake the feeling that he hasn't even started my build yet.


----------



## Vicious7

Email sent peeps.

animalwithin, for your sake, I hope you are wrong about that, hopefully he's underway with your beast.


----------



## Ayo7e

^Well done, I like that email too.


Btw I just want a pic to confirm that all specs are correct.


----------



## Vicious7

Thanks Peeps! I'll forward the reply if and when I receive one...:>

So do I! ;=;


----------



## F0rte

My guitar has officially arrived in all of it's glory...
I have to say, i've had it for about an hour and already can say this far surpasses the other custom guitars, as well as ALL production model guitars I have ever played. It sounds fucking HUGE too...

Taking some pictures tonight with my new Canon T3i for some porn, and i'll get some clips done.

Be ready for the NGD<3
Cheers!

PS - for those of you wondering if it is worth the wait....
IT FUCKING IS.
So glad I chose to work with Marty, and for how the instrument plays, feels, and looks, I should have had to wait longer!


----------



## mphsc

great news.


----------



## Birdman

LolWotGuitar said:


> My guitar has officially arrived in all of it's glory...
> I have to say, i've had it for about an hour and already can say this far surpasses the other custom guitars, as well as ALL production model guitars I have ever played. It sounds fucking HUGE too...
> 
> Taking some pictures tonight with my new Canon T3i for some porn, and i'll get some clips done.
> 
> Be ready for the NGD<3
> Cheers!
> 
> PS - for those of you wondering if it is worth the wait....
> IT FUCKING IS.
> So glad I chose to work with Marty, and for how the instrument plays, feels, and looks, I should have had to wait longer!



Happy NGD !!!
Can`t wait to see some pic porn


----------



## Vicious7

LolWotGuitar said:


> My guitar has officially arrived in all of it's glory...
> I have to say, i've had it for about an hour and already can say this far surpasses the other custom guitars, as well as ALL production model guitars I have ever played. It sounds fucking HUGE too...
> 
> Taking some pictures tonight with my new Canon T3i for some porn, and i'll get some clips done.
> 
> Be ready for the NGD<3
> Cheers!
> 
> PS - for those of you wondering if it is worth the wait....
> IT FUCKING IS.
> So glad I chose to work with Marty, and for how the instrument plays, feels, and looks, I should have had to wait longer!



Oh heck yeah! Glad to hear its an awesome guitar! I'm jealous....XD


Btw, Marty replied, here it is:



Marty said:


> Hi Brandon
> 
> Thanks for the email and the support. It means a lot .
> It is non stop and a nightmare trying to keep everyone happy
> The cake part is funny, lol .
> 
> Hope you're well and thank you
> 
> Regards
> 
> Marty Siggery


----------



## Ayo7e

LolWotGuitar said:


> My guitar has officially arrived in all of it's glory...



Congrats! that makes my waiting less hard.


Waiting for that porn!


----------



## F0rte

Sneak peak...


----------



## Pushingink

Wonderful news, Happy NGD. Can't wait to see the picks!!
Marty emailed me today and wanted my shipping info, fingers crossed.
I was late for the sneak peak lol Looks beautiful. Simple and classic, love it!


----------



## Birdman

LolWotGuitar said:


> Sneak peak...



OMG 


more pic´s please .... more pic´s ....


----------



## Ayo7e

LolWotGuitar said:


> Sneak peak...




 Do you know what I like the most about that?

mine has very similar specs!

*Pushingink *It seems like you are luckier than me, glad to hear all these good news, I'm jelous right now...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Can't wait to see the rest of the pics!


----------



## Mitochondria

Holy Balls


----------



## RickSchneider

LET IT COME OUT OF THE CASE AND SAY HELLO! Eager is an understatement


----------



## Minoin

Dude , hurry up already! We want to see it 

He is probably playing it right now..


----------



## F0rte

Minoin said:


> Dude , hurry up already! We want to see it
> 
> He is probably playing it right now..



Hahahahahaha, caught me.
I have to do a bit of waiting for good photo settings.


----------



## Christian Noir

LolWotGuitar said:


> My guitar has officially arrived in all of it's glory...
> I have to say, i've had it for about an hour and already can say this far surpasses the other custom guitars, as well as ALL production model guitars I have ever played. It sounds fucking HUGE too...
> 
> Taking some pictures tonight with my new Canon T3i for some porn, and i'll get some clips done.
> 
> Be ready for the NGD<3
> Cheers!
> 
> PS - for those of you wondering if it is worth the wait....
> IT FUCKING IS.
> So glad I chose to work with Marty, and for how the instrument plays, feels, and looks, I should have had to wait longer!



Please post a link to your NGD here: )
And...
What other production/customs are you comparing to?


----------



## F0rte

Christian Noir said:


> Please post a link to your NGD here: )
> And...
> What other production/customs are you comparing to?



I'm comparing it to an 8 string Mayones with a low F#, not a high A, a 7 string Oni, Strandberg #7, a Halo 8 string, Solar 8, and a Blackmachine B2.

And it surpasses any production guitar i've played.
JP7's, RC7G's, and FFRC8's included.

I personally have to say it is ALMOST at what the B2 was at. Like ridiculously close- and this is an 8 string, not a 6 string, so taking that into consideration, this guitar is seriously awesome.

This also helped me make up my mind on what I wanted to do with my production model guitars. It suits absolutely EVERY one of my guitar needs, so I can sell my other guitars to order another custom. 
My Loomis F and Schecter Riot 8- Limited will be going up for sale soon. 

The only real thing on it I'm going to change is going to be the gauge of the low B string. I drop tune a bit, and the other strings seem to take it perfectly, but the 7th is just a bit too flabby when tuned down. But that's an easy fix.


----------



## animalwithin

Congrats LolWot!!! Really happy to see Marty is responsive and hard at work to please all of us. That sneak peak is tasty man, definetely get the NGD thread started!!!


----------



## Minoin

Awesome LWG! Thanks for the quick opinion! I can almost forgive you for not posting pictures.
Good to hear Marty still has his edge


----------



## JP Universe

LolWotGuitar said:


> I'm comparing it to an 8 string Mayones with a low F#, not a high A, a 7 string Oni, Strandberg #7, a Halo 8 string, Solar 8, and a Blackmachine B2.
> 
> And it surpasses any production guitar i've played.
> JP7's, RC7G's, and FFRC8's included.
> 
> I personally have to say it is ALMOST at what the B2 was at. Like ridiculously close- and this is an 8 string, not a 6 string, so taking that into consideration, this guitar is seriously awesome.
> 
> This also helped me make up my mind on what I wanted to do with my production model guitars. It suits absolutely EVERY one of my guitar needs, so I can sell my other guitars to order another custom.
> My Loomis F and Schecter Riot 8- Limited will be going up for sale soon.
> 
> The only real thing on it I'm going to change is going to be the gauge of the low B string. I drop tune a bit, and the other strings seem to take it perfectly, but the 7th is just a bit too flabby when tuned down. But that's an easy fix.


 
Wow! Some big calls here 

I really got to stop changing my specs. Just changed the inlay layout (hopefully won't add time to it on this occasion)

I've got to stop thinking about this build


----------



## Ayo7e

^ I know that feel bro.


*LolWotGuitar* we need moar pics!


----------



## mphsc

got a reply, should get pics soon, fingers crossed, of course I have seen the top... So flame maple binding you say?


----------



## F0rte

Hey all,

Sorry for the big delay in the NGD, etc. 
Don't worry, the guitar is still awesome

I'm just working around with the new Canon camera I got trying to figure out how this thing works. There are SO many options it's ridiculous.
NGD should be up in the next few days. 
I'm really wanting to get these guitars I want to sell cleaned up, taken pictures of, and posted in the FS section.
I have another guitar I need to afford! 

Cheers!


----------



## Maniacal

My Siggery just turned up. Its alright.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Maniacal said:


> My Siggery just turned up. Its alright.



Can you please give us a review now that it's playable?


----------



## Maniacal

Yep. Teaching now, will play about with it later today.


----------



## Maniacal

This is what I had amended: The nut has been replaced, pickup lowered, volume and tone pots fixed, intonation fixed (although it is still out quite a lot).

I have spent about 20 minutes with the guitar now and here are my pro/cons
Overall I am impressed with the guitar, considering the price.
+ Looks great, really like the spalted maple top
+ The guitar is well balanced and is very light
+ Both of the Siggery pickups are good for both clean and distortion

- There are several dents in the wood and marks on the guitar
- It stinks of cigarettes 
- I don't think I can lower the strings any more without getting buzz, I would prefer lower action on the higher frets
- headstock is bigger than I expected it to be

I was going to do a comparison video on the Siggery and the BM but have been asked not to. So I won't.

I will do some recording later and give some more feedback.


----------



## Bigfan

Maniacal said:


> I was going to do a comparison video on the Siggery and the BM but have been asked not to. So I won't.



What? You were literally told not to show it off compared to another guitar?


----------



## RickSchneider

Shame to hear about the flaws that it has come back with. Did you notice any of the dings when it was with your originally or does it appear that most (if not all) occurred when it was back with him?


----------



## AndreasD




----------



## Maniacal

I noticed one of the dents but not the other couple. Not a big deal to me, I will probably put more dents in it anyway. 

It didn't stink of fags before though. It seriously stinks.

AndreasD - I will put some pics up later today.


----------



## Maniacal

Bigfan said:


> What? You were literally told not to show it off compared to another guitar?



Yes


----------



## ikarus

Maybe someone of the BM users is afraid that their holy grail guitars will be demystified. 

edit: or was it told by the man himself?


----------



## AndreasD

Looking forward to the pics. Would be good if you could try to capture the dents as well.


----------



## Mitochondria

ikarus said:


> Maybe someone of the BM users is afraid that their holy grail guitars will be demystified.
> 
> edit: or was it told by the man himself?


Oh boy...


----------



## WillDfx

Bigfan said:


> What? You were literally told not to show it off compared to another guitar?





Maniacal said:


> Yes



That's ridiculous, I'm sorry.


----------



## Marty Siggery

Bigfan said:


> What? You were literally told not to show it off compared to another guitar?





Maniacal said:


> Yes




Incorrect!!! I stated that I didn't like the comparison idea as putting a 1K guitar head to head with a 6K guitar doesn't make any sense as I am not aiming at the 6K market. At no point was it stated 'not to'


----------



## Mitochondria

so how bout those pictures......


----------



## Maniacal

Okay, I should have elaborated on "Yes". Either way, you weren't happy for me to do the comparison and that is understandable. So I won't.

I have taken some but they look pretty bad, I will wait for daylight tomorrow and will take them again.


----------



## F0rte

44 Lines said:


> so how bout those pictures......



Waiting on a different B string before any clips for the NGD


----------



## F0rte

Here is the NGD 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-epic-ngd-cooley-mod-content-dat-56k-doe.html

Cheers!


----------



## Vicious7

Hai Marty!!!!!


----------



## Ayo7e

LolWotGuitar said:


> Here is the NGD
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-epic-ngd-cooley-mod-content-dat-56k-doe.html
> 
> Cheers!



 It looks gorgeous, congrats dude.


----------



## RickSchneider

I set my desktop background as the date i paid the deposit, so i can see as each day ticks away. Nearing 4 weeks.... This is going to be a long few months


----------



## Deadnightshade

RickSchneider said:


> I set my desktop background as the date i paid the deposit, so i can see as each day ticks away. Nearing 4 weeks.... This is going to be a long few months



Waiting for a nice custom is best experienced like a good shit...You just let it happen,and not force it.


----------



## AndreasD

^


----------



## RickSchneider

If anyone wants me i'll be waiting in the bathroom


----------



## GTailly

Hey what's up folks,

Just wanted to let you know that I am experiencing quite a lot of financial difficulties at the moment and I will soon need to sell my Siggery...

Just lost my job two weeks ago and I simply can't afford to keep it unfortunately. 

I know many people loved the guitar so I thought I would let you guys know before I make the sale thread.

One of the pickups needs to be fixed at the moment but it will go on sale as soon as it is done.

Peace.


----------



## Minoin

Wow dude, that's really fcked up! You sure there is no other way around it? I mean, you were into Siggery a lot the past couple of months right?
Well, I don't have the cash right now, but I'll see what can be done. What a bummer


----------



## GTailly

^ I would like to do something else but this is smartest solution honestly. That guitar just arrived at a bad time for me.
Got my entire life ahead mate. I will get one sooner or later. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## animalwithin

Ahh thats bad news InDi, you were definetely attatched to the Siggery and for good reasons. Its too bad you have to sell it man, I feel you pain. Im sure it will sell quickly, I wish you the best man.


----------



## abadonae

I have sadly had a few issues with my Siggery too, i haven't put up an NGD to date as a) there are some aesthetic issues that need correcting and b) there are some small things that need doing before i give it a complete and fair analysis.

I cannot doubt Marty's skill as a luthier, i have seen a ton of awesome guitars on here that people seem to absolutely love which shows a man with a good grasp of his craft. 

To give an honest analysis of the guitar so far, it turned up in lovely case but one of the first things i noticed after about 2-3 hours of jamming it was there appeared to be a sort of film collecting on the surface (guitar is black) that i originally had thought was...i dunno steam or something maybe heat from me, it looks like someone had breathed on it. However this film wouldn't rub off without having to use a cloth and some elbow grease so that was unusual. It also appears to affect the back of the neck making it terribly sticky and difficult to move on. Almost every guitar i've ever had has had gloss necks and i normally have no problems with them at all, but even after a polish this thing is sticky. An important thing here to remember is that the guys that Marty originally sent the guitar off to get painted by did an absolutely horrific job, I had Marty call me to tell me all about it and it sounded awful. Apparently the paint had sunk into the body in a load of places and made it look lumpy and terrible so he ended up having to strip it all back and do it all himself all over again, which i wondered may have had an effect on the paint now? I understand a few aspects of building a guitar but will openly admit that painting is not one of them.

When i finally managed to get it home and plug it in the pickups sounded terrible. It has 2 Blackouts in it with a 3 way selector and honestly no matter what i did they sounded terrible, they sounded like the guitar was pushing a clean signal through but also had a distorted signal very quietly in the background, me and Marty had originally thought these were duff pickups but after a little while they decided to sound how they should have all along, but every now and again they slip back into whatever that was before hand. Not too sure what that was?

Also the nut is a graphtec Tusq Nut, but it's literally like 2mm thick? It's like a small black splinter up the end of the guitar and it literally bends sometimes? The guitar is a 25.5 7 string and i've got a 10-59 daddario 7 string set on tuned to standard, this shouldn't be putting enough stress on the nut to make it bend should it? 

And my final grunt is that it only has 1 tone knob (not the problem that was my Spec) that was black, but it is slowly but surely starting to rub off and show chrome underneath? I've also never had this with black hardware before.

Now before i go any further i want you all to know that, as always, Marty's customer service has reared its wonderful head and he has said to send the guitar back and he will fix/correct any problems that the guitar has. Marty is an awesome dude, so i have no doubts that the guitar will be coming back to me in the condition it was meant to arrive in in the first place. 

I've put this up because now that my band has a writing break coming up i will be sending the guitar back to Marty to be sorted out and that means an NGD will be happening soon afterwards so i can give a comparison of before and after.

At the moment its a bit of a pain having to play it but as it is currently my only usable guitar i've been using it. Tonally as long as the pickups are behaving it sounds great, and the annoying thing is I can tell it will play beautifully once the finish is sorted out.

Marty is an awesome guy and a really awesome luthier too, i have seen plenty of guitars that are a credit to his craft and name and hopefully once this one has been perfected i can add it to that list


----------



## Minoin

Thanks about the update abadonae!

A sticky finish is a real pain in the ass  I can imagine Marty letting someone else do the painting, cus it's very time consuming. To bad it went wrong..

The Blackout thing is def not normal, you should double check the wiring and ground loops. It sounds like the pickups are leaking.

The Graphtec Tusq nut should be no less than 3.3 mm thick: Products & Ordering - Graph Tech

I can't imagine Marty scraping a mm off, because it should NEVER bend! That will cause some very annoying tuning instabilities.

Let us know how it eventually turns out. Thanks for the update again


----------



## Ayo7e

^thanks for the update.


Btw any update on your builds guys?


----------



## abadonae

Just had a message back from Marty to say that all the necessary things have been done! Paint job sorted, new nut being cut, volume knob replaced and pickups checked. 

looking forward to getting it back then i'll actually put up an NGD to see how it goes


----------



## RobZero

i got in touch with him 2 months ago when i wanted to change pickups...he said that my guitar was started but also that he was a little behind schedule...
can't wait for mine, i'm so impatient to play 8 string stuff again


----------



## Mitochondria

The top piece of figured ebony is my fingerboard. Thats all for now....


----------



## Ayo7e

^ I think I should have chosen a more figered Fb instead of plain black ebony... I guess its too late now.


----------



## animalwithin

No updates so far for me, been three months. I think I'm going to shoot him an email requesting something, pics or an update.


----------



## Pushingink

Marty asked for my mailing address about 3 weeks ago. Haven't heard anything since.


----------



## mphsc

44 Lines said:


> The top piece of figured ebony is my fingerboard. Thats all for now....



Awesome, I passed on that one for my build.


----------



## geofreesun

well why do i get zero photo updates from Marty? it's been a year since my deposit...


----------



## Ayo7e

^Ask him...


4 months ago I recieved some pics after I waited another 4 months.


----------



## RobZero

almost 10 months...sigh


----------



## animalwithin

Ayo7e said:


> ^Ask him...
> 
> 
> 4 months ago I recieved some pics after I waited another 4 months.


 
I did, no reply.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Is quoting people 2 month waits then taking a year or more a bait and switch?


----------



## RobZero

as far as i know, he had a lot of orders all at once at the end of last year, and he didn't expect that much work, so now he's a bit swamped...

i'm not doubting his honesty, but knowing a build time of 2 months i sold my schecter c-8 atx to fund the new custom, and now it's been 10 months not playing meshuggah. and i love meshuggah.


----------



## GTailly

Got a call from my tech today. My guitar is ready. Finally, no pickup problem at all. It was an intermittent toggle switch fault. Should be on sale tomorrow or Thursday.

Just thought I would let you guys know.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

RobZero said:


> as far as i know, he had a lot of orders all at once at the end of last year, and he didn't expect that much work, so now he's a bit swamped...
> 
> i'm not doubting his honesty, but knowing a build time of 2 months i sold my schecter c-8 atx to fund the new custom, and now it's been 10 months not playing meshuggah. and i love meshuggah.



Whichld be fine except that he is still quoting people extremely short waits.


----------



## Ayo7e

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Whichld be fine except that he is still quoting people extremely short waits.



He isn't. Where did you saw that?


----------



## RickSchneider

About a week ago i emailed him informing him I no longer wanted a tone knob on my 6 string. He prompty replied saying there was no worries with that request, but not too much mention of my build.

Looks like the wait might be awhile, but as it should be - you guys who have been waiting a long while should get yours long before I do


----------



## animalwithin

While I'm agitated that I keep seeing other people get updates as well as completed Siggery's on Facebook, I still don't doubt Marty or resent the guy in any way. Nor did I ever hear him quote two months for a build.


----------



## JP Universe

At this stage I'd wager most of you waiting at least 12 months from the time the deposit was sent till you receive your guitar or pics.... that seems realistic. I'm 7 months in so far with a few spec changes  .... No pics or indication of starting yet but I'd imagine it's not TOO far away

Martys been nothing short of fantastic throughout the process so far with communication. Funny how that goes a long way!


----------



## Sepultorture

JP Universe said:


> At this stage I'd wager most of you waiting at least 12 months from the time the deposit was sent till you receive your guitar or pics.... that seems realistic. I'm 7 months in so far with a few spec changes  .... No pics or indication of starting yet but I'd imagine it's not TOO far away
> 
> Martys been nothing short of fantastic throughout the process so far with communication. Funny how that goes a long way!



8-12 months for most luthiers for a build time sounds reasonable

at one point he was able to bang off an axe in much shorter time, but his reputation has made him popular and that means more orders and long wait time.

sometime in the new year i'll throw in my hat for a full custom with him, it will be sick

just hope those damn Hannes 7 string bridge come out at NAMM 2013


----------



## Minoin

He guys, just want to let you guys know that Marty started working on my guitar 5 weeks after the deposit. I guess he just has the wood prepared or maybe a rough cut body, but I'm put at ease for the next weeks.
No photo's, but I don't mind, I think there is not a lot to see any way.

I'm sure he is busy building all the guitars for the "long waiters", you guys deserve it more at this moment than I do.


----------



## Vicious7

I'm four months and 12 days in so far.

Good luck to all you guys who've been waiting longer!


----------



## Danukenator

JP Universe said:


> At this stage I'd wager most of you waiting at least 12 months from the time the deposit was sent till you receive your guitar or pics.... that seems realistic. I'm 7 months in so far with a few spec changes  .... No pics or indication of starting yet but I'd imagine it's not TOO far away



But the issue is that he wasn't quoting those times. I ordered in early January, when he was swamped, or at least he said so. It took me about 7 months to get my guitar, I was quoted 2 months.

PLUS, lots of people afterwards were quoted low wait times, and experienced long waits.

No one has an issue with a luthier that has a long wait time, it's misrepresenting the that wait time that is the issue.

I feel like people have had this discussion multiple times throughout this thread. (No picking on you, it just seems to come up a lot.)


----------



## RobZero

you already got your guitar? i ordered it in december of last year and still no sign of it XD


----------



## Vicious7

Is this new?? How long have I missed this model?? 

Siggery Guitars 7 String Guitar


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Danukenator said:


> But the issue is that he wasn't quoting those times. I ordered in early January, when he was swamped, or at least he said so. It took me about 7 months to get my guitar, I was quoted 2 months.
> 
> PLUS, lots of people afterwards were quoted low wait times, and experienced long waits.
> 
> No one has an issue with a luthier that has a long wait time, it's misrepresenting the that wait time that is the issue.
> 
> I feel like people have had this discussion multiple times throughout this thread. (No picking on you, it just seems to come up a lot.)



Thats what i was getting at with regards to a bait and switch. If you are obviously like 10 months behind schedule you dont usually quote people 2 months 

It was mentioned earlier in the thread too.


----------



## Vicious7

Then again, other people need to get with it, I've never had a custom built and he told me 8-10 weeks, even I knew that wasn't going to happen, he's by himself, I wouldn't be surprised if he's doing some sort of medication to keep him awake for days on end. Lol.

People impatient should just buy a cheapy cheap to fill in the time gap.

The no photo thing can be solved, maybe he can ask a friend or family member to take photos and he won't have to stop working.


----------



## Mitochondria

Vicious7 said:


> Is this new?? How long have I missed this model??
> 
> Siggery Guitars 7 String Guitar



I think it is new. And it looks like a Ran ate a Decibel.  



i like it.


----------



## animalwithin

That Nemesis is beatsly!!! Hes completing guitars for sure, there were at least two new ones that were posted on his facebook in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## ECGuitars

44 Lines said:


> I think it is new. And it looks like a Ran ate a Decibel.
> 
> 
> 
> i like it.



It looks like a straight rip-off of an LGM Leviathan, however it looks really well done.


----------



## Vicious7

Whatev's. You can't really even get LGM's anymore, I know *exactly* what my next guitar is gonna be now.


----------



## ECGuitars

Vicious7 said:


> Whatev's. You can't really even get LGM's anymore, I know *exactly* what my next guitar is gonna be now.



No I know, I was just stating that that design certainly precursor-ed any decibel designs, and ran.


----------



## Mitochondria

Congrats on the sale InDi


----------



## GTailly

Thank you really much. 
The guitar will go to Fellsal88 and should leave my place this Tuesday.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Vicious7 said:


> Whatev's. You can't really even get LGM's anymore, I know *exactly* what my next guitar is gonna be now.



Wrong. You can. LGM was bought out by Patrick Simms the notorious scammer, who is selling guitars now with the LGM shape.


----------



## Vicious7

hence why I said you can't get one...get it?? Never mind lol.

Did he buy the rights or did he kill off the builder.....


----------



## ikarus

It's update time. 

MY GUITAR IS FINISHED! 

Expect an epic NGD next week. 

Wanna see a picture?


----------



## Mitochondria

ikarus said:


> Wanna see a picture?



I think i speak for all of us when i say can we not do this again....




Oh, and yes please.


----------



## Ayo7e

ikarus said:


> It's update time.
> 
> MY GUITAR IS FINISHED!
> 
> Expect an epic NGD next week.
> 
> Wanna see a picture?



congrats! What are you waiting for to post those pictures?


----------



## Christian Noir

Ayo7e said:


> congrats! What are you waiting for to post those pictures?



Because he's sadistic and likes to watch you squirm!


----------



## Vicious7

Post the pictures or so help me god I'll imbed a Rebecca Black music video in my post!


----------



## RickSchneider

Mate. Not nice.


----------



## ikarus

Vicious7 said:


> Post the pictures or so help me god I'll imbed a Rebecca Black music video in my post!



ok ok, I don't dare to risk that:


----------



## Ayo7e

^

Just wow, that fretboard is gorgeous! 


Each ngd thread I see makes me think that mine is closer...


----------



## Vicious7

^ lol me too

Dude that's gorgeous. The pickups match perfectly too. Is that a Schaller bridge or Marty's handmade one?


----------



## Mitochondria

Vicious7 said:


> ^ lol me too
> 
> Dude that's gorgeous. The pickups match perfectly too. Is that a Schaller bridge or Marty's handmade one?



Thats a schaller hannes bridge.


----------



## Pushingink

Gorgeous! Looks amazing. Very happy for you. Hope to hear of mine soon as well.


----------



## mphsc

Looks great, maybe you guys will get your guitars earlier, I had to kill mine.


----------



## Pushingink

That sucks. Hope everything is ok?


----------



## mphsc

Thanks mang.


----------



## ikarus

sorry to hear that, mphsc.

At least you have other nice incoming guitars.  (according to your sig)


edit: the guitar is already on the way to me. Marty just sent me the tracking information... CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Vicious7

I'm sorry to hear that mphsc.... :-(


----------



## narad

ikarus said:


>



My god, I like that more than most blackmachines.


----------



## Pushingink

Just found out that my guitar is finished as well and will be shipped this upcoming week. Super stoked!!!


----------



## ikarus

narad said:


> My god, I like that more than most blackmachines.



me too! 



Pushingink said:


> Just found out that my guitar is finished as well and will be shipped this upcoming week. Super stoked!!!



nice!


----------



## Ayo7e

Pushingink said:


> Just found out that my guitar is finished as well and will be shipped this upcoming week. Super stoked!!!



 wow congratz! I feel mine even closer now.


----------



## Vicious7

I've still got a while, I'm a little over 5 months now.


----------



## Pushingink

Heres a quick pick of mine.


----------



## Vicious7

Holy cow...... That's sick!


----------



## Sepultorture

i don't see a pic


----------



## Ayo7e

It looks awesome!


----------



## RickSchneider

Unsure if you're trolling or not Pushingink... i can't see a thing!


----------



## Ayo7e

RickSchneider said:


> Unsure if you're trolling or not Pushingink... i can't see a thing!



I can see it...







now?


----------



## Pushingink

Wierd, Sorry all who can't see it. I'm not very proficient at posting stuff not sure if I did something wrong. Its being shipped this week and when I get it I'll do a proper NGD.


----------



## andrx

Ayo7e said:


> I can see it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now?



fap fap


----------



## Minoin

Wow, you guys have great taste! How long was the wait for you guys?
Enjoy everybit of it, and thanks for posting pics!!


----------



## RickSchneider

Now i see it. Now I'm happy. Now i'm even more eager.


----------



## Pushingink

I ordered the first week of February. Hope its not as long for you guys.


----------



## RickSchneider

I'm almost 2 months down - here's hoping!


----------



## animalwithin

I'm about 4 months in and resisting the urge to shoot Marty an email requesting pics!!! Lots of guitars have gone out in the past 1.5 months though...


----------



## Mitochondria

animalwithin said:


> I'm about 4 months in and resisting the urge to shoot Marty an email requesting pics!!! Lots of guitars have gone out in the past 1.5 months though...



You and i ordered about the same time

we should be the next group... but who knows.


----------



## Minoin

Same here Rick, almost two months ago since my deposit. I don't mind the wait, I have enough on my hands already. And my JP7 and custom PAS are still a joy to play. Still, I'll be thinking different in a couple of months probably


----------



## Ayo7e

9th month here *BUT*, I've changed a many things.

Btw I'm expecting an update soon.


----------



## Mitochondria

Well i emailed Marty today because with all these new guitars flying in i am getting anxious. 

I asked how much longer my build would be and the reply was.

"It's difficult to say though as I have changed from doing one at a time for people and switched to having a lot on the go at the same time. It's easier and quicker this way as I get certain timbers in large quantities in order to complete guitars that share those timbers. I am doing 4 ebony topped guitars at the moment, one of which is yours and I also have a load of others that are on the bench, some walnut topped ones and I have a few at the paint shop being done as well, so as you can see, there is a lot going on. I have the neck all together and have the pickups to make. The body won't take long at all either, so it won't be that much longer. Basically I'm trying to get through most of the 'ss,org' ones for people"

I like this. This is what ordering a custom guitar is all about.


----------



## RickSchneider

Ebony top! WOO!


----------



## Pushingink

Awesome to hear. Shouldn't be too long for you guys.


----------



## animalwithin

Thats great news 44! I hope he knows I'm on ss.org haha.


----------



## JP Universe

ikarus said:


>



I'm getting a similar Spalt to this although a little more crazy/intense. This looks great! 

8 months in now.


----------



## ikarus

thanks, JP Universe!

The guitar arrived an hour ago. Guitar is fucking awesome!
Expect an epic NGD during the Weekend.


----------



## mphsc

^ awesome news!


----------



## mphsc

anything else coming in, any updates?


----------



## Ayo7e

I check my email inbox every hour expecting an update, but nothing for now.


----------



## Pushingink

Mine was supposed to ship at the start of this week but I haven't recieved any shipping info


----------



## RickSchneider

I got in contact with Marty who confirmed that my guitar was along the ones 44 lines mentioned, though it's not far along enough yet to give a good final ETA


----------



## animalwithin

How on earth you guys talk to him is unbeknownst to me. Sent him an email...no reply. I'm going to try it from my other email, see it that works.


----------



## RickSchneider

I can't say I have a proven method, but i've only emailed him 3 times in 2 months, try to keep it brief, and his responses usually take between a day and like 4-5. Maybe your emails are going to junk for him, or something? I've no idea


----------



## geofreesun

that has been the case for me lately too. been 2 months without replies. my deposit was in november 2011. i will email him again after thx giving, or call.


animalwithin said:


> How on earth you guys talk to him is unbeknownst to me. Sent him an email...no reply. I'm going to try it from my other email, see it that works.


----------



## RobZero

try with another mail address, it worked for many of us (me included)


----------



## Pushingink

yeah hes answered everyone one of my emails sometimes it takes a day or two but hes never not answered.


----------



## mphsc

anticipating some builds for you guys and yea he responds. It may take a day or so, but he does respond.


----------



## geofreesun

cool thanks for the tip. i just sent him an email using a different email address, hope it's all good


----------



## animalwithin

^Yea I sent him one from a different email too, hope that works!


----------



## animalwithin

It works! Got a reply back from Marty saying my guitar is in the paint shop and that it shouldn't be long! I hope it will be done by the end of the year, with the holidays comin up though, I suspect some delays.


----------



## Ayo7e

^nice to hear that, I'm thinking in sending him an email this wed to see how is going my guitar. (1 month since last update if I'm not wrong)


----------



## mphsc

ikarus said:


> Expect an epic NGD during the Weekend.



Where is this?


----------



## Ayo7e

^ Ikarus where are you!?




Btw last tuesday Marty told me that my guitar will be finished the next week.

But, I need some pics.


----------



## ikarus

sorry for the delay. I will post it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Pushingink

Nice Ayo7e, Mine has been finished for 3 weeks but Marty's having problems with Fed ex so It still hasn't shipped.


----------



## GTailly

Looking forward to your NGD ikarus. 

Also, I had many problems with U.S customs so the guitar went back to me and is still on sale if anyone in Canada is interested. Hit me up.


----------



## ikarus

aaaaaand its done:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-ngd-siggery-6-spalted-maple.html#post3285369


----------



## mphsc

bout damn time... I keed.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I suggest we list the dates of first deposit written on the receipt for everyone,so that we can keep track of the build times.Also the body and neck woods (since Marty is working now in "wood batches") , and spec changes.

I propose this format:


{username} - {date first payment was received} - {body and top wood/s, neck wood/s} {spec changes(if applicable)}

I start 

Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes


----------



## Vicious7

Hmmmmmmmm....I suppose....

Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.

I've only contacted him twice, once at 1 month to see what was up (he was getting wood, insert joke), and again to wish him well since he's working by himself, this email is really from all of us at ss.org, I sent this email not too long ago, and haven't bugged him since lol, I can be patient.


----------



## Minoin

Smart one DNS.

Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.
Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes
Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet

I think I'm going for Stainless Steel frets and BKP as spec change if I can get some extra money soon


----------



## WiseSplinter

Ok, first i'll say i actually bought my slot from someone else on here, not sure when he paid Marty or when the build first entered the queue

I paid (in full) on the 29th June 2012


*List* : (sorted by order date)

Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.
WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes
Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes
Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet


----------



## RickSchneider

Aight, adding myself in there:

Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.
WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes
RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october
Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes
Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet


----------



## Mitochondria

*List* : (sorted by order date)

Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.
WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes
44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).
Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes
Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

*List* : (sorted by order date)

1. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.


2. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes


3. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).


4. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes


5. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet





Made it easier to read!


----------



## Mitochondria

Made it easier to read!


----------



## geofreesun

0. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

1. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.


2. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes


3. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).


4. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes


5. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet


----------



## Subdivisions_709

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.


3. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes


4. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).


5. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes


6. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet


7. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet


----------



## RickSchneider

No worries guys, just ignore my post!


----------



## Minoin

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.


3. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes


4. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

5. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

6. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes


7. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet


8. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet

Man, loving all those specs


----------



## RickSchneider

It's good to see we're keeping Marty busy! 

Hopefully we can see some guitars come out to people as a christmas present


----------



## Minoin

Definitely! But it's over a year for geofreesun... Wondering what happened. I mean, was he already fully booked a year ago?

And Rick, who needs a tone knob right? I'm going for a single volume and 3-way switch in RGD2127/JP7 style. I'm stoked


----------



## RickSchneider

Haha too right man! I was no joke just plotting out ideas for a 7 string custom and I'm really swaying towards a JP style body, but i'm still undecided. Probably after christmas with a little extra money i'll figure out what I exactly want!


----------



## geofreesun

I guess I am an outlier on the list. Marty did promise recently about finishing it before Xmas. Fingers crossed


----------



## mphsc

Awesome set of specs fellas, stoked to see these come to life. Then you guys hold on to them.


----------



## F0rte




----------



## geofreesun

^ can we get tha NGD porns preeeease


----------



## animalwithin

Don't forget me!!

animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!


----------



## RobZero

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.


3. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes


4. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

5. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

6. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes


7. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet


8. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet

9. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!

10. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012


----------



## Minoin

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012

3. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.


4. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes


5. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

6. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!

7. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

8. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes


9. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet


10. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet


----------



## Pushingink

Not sure how much this will help but 
Ordered February 7, 2012 Mahogony body, Spalt top, FF7 Maple board, no changes throughout. Guitar has been completed as of roughly 3 weeks ago. It hasn't shipped yet though. Pictures are up on his Facebook page so I know its done.


----------



## Watty

Close to putting in a deposit on one.... *_desires peer pressure_*


----------



## RickSchneider

Do it, Watty.


----------



## Watty

I was expecting something about a bridge or drugs, but I guess that could be a start... 

Edit: 750 posts...got to start somewhere, eh?


----------



## Mitochondria

So is that everyone?


----------



## geofreesun

just got an update from marty with some pix of fingerboard choices that he has in the shop. very nice


----------



## Ayo7e

geofreesun said:


> just got an update from marty with some pix of fingerboard choices that he has in the shop. very nice



Where are those pics!


----------



## JP Universe

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012


3. JP Universe - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern


4. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.


5. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes


6. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

7. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!

8. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

9. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes


10. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet


11. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet


----------



## F0rte

geofreesun said:


> ^ can we get tha NGD porns preeeease



NGD has been up for awhile, mate.

Here is the link again

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/214152-epic-ngd-cooley-mod-content-dat-56k-doe.html


----------



## ikarus

geofreesun said:


> just got an update from marty with some pix of fingerboard choices that he has in the shop. very nice



post them!


----------



## Ayo7e

Just saw this on facebook:







I really like that headstock.

Is that 1 piece wenge neck/fb?

I really need some pics of mine.


----------



## Turgon

paid deposit on April 30th 2012 and made no specs-change. Guitar arrives on monday  Sorry for combobreaker


----------



## Ayo7e

Turgon said:


> paid deposit on April 30th 2012 and made no specs-change. Guitar arrives on monday  Sorry for combobreaker



Specs.


----------



## Turgon

well well... I'll do a NGD-thread, but here you go:

25,5 - 27" 7-string

Mahogany body with spalted maple top
maple neck, ebony fretboard, stainless steel frets, Lace PUs


----------



## mphsc

So you go the Spalted Lace fiddle. Congrats.


----------



## Pushingink

Wow Turgon, Great chioces Those are the same specs as mine. I should be getting mine soon as well. Looking forward to the NGD.


----------



## Turgon

Actually, the headstock shown in the pic above is mine. And I realized it's no maple neck but a walnut-mahog 5-piece.


----------



## Ayo7e

Turgon said:


> Actually, the headstock shown in the pic above is mine. And I realized it's no maple neck but a walnut-mahog 5-piece.



So you changed it? that fretboard is ebony? it looks like wenge too.


----------



## JP Universe

Turgon said:


> well well... I'll do a NGD-thread, but here you go:
> 
> 25,5 - 27" 7-string
> 
> Mahogany body with spalted maple top
> maple neck, ebony fretboard, stainless steel frets, Lace PUs


 
Marty told me I couldn't get SS frets


----------



## Vicious7

Maybe he doesn't have the tools to do so??

Bowes guitars said the same thing regarding the tools and steel.


----------



## Turgon

Yeah, that's kinda problem. I told him I want SS, but I'm actually not sure if those frets are SS. And I didn't change any specs, I just was wrong, cause I initially ordered mahog/walnut. Fretboard should be ebony, but guys, here is the good thing:

Today is my birthday and the guitar arrived yesterday  So I'm going to test the hell out of her and prepare a ngd-thread!


----------



## Ayo7e

Turgon said:


> Yeah, that's kinda problem. I told him I want SS, but I'm actually not sure if those frets are SS. And I didn't change any specs, I just was wrong, cause I initially ordered mahog/walnut. Fretboard should be ebony, but guys, here is the good thing:
> 
> Today is my birthday and the guitar arrived yesterday  So I'm going to test the hell out of her and prepare a ngd-thread!



Happy birthday! waiting for that ngd thread.


----------



## Minoin

Congrats dude, that's one hell of a birthday gift! 

NOW GIVE USE EPIC PICS


----------



## Pushingink

Grats on the birthday and the new guitar, very jealous! Cant seem to get info on mine regarding shipping 
Can't wait for the NGD


----------



## Ayo7e

Turgon said:


> Today is my birthday and the guitar arrived yesterday  So I'm going to test the hell out of her and prepare a ngd-thread!



Don't forget the ngd thread! I need updates/pics of any siggery guitar around to keep my patience under control.



Pushingink said:


> Grats on the birthday and the new guitar, very jealous! Cant seem to get info on mine regarding shipping
> Can't wait for the NGD



Any info about your shipping?


----------



## Pushingink

No info yet. I emailed Marty this morning so hopefully I'll get some info soon. He says it shipped but I don't have tracking or anything so we'll see.


----------



## Minoin

@ Pushingink: Let me know when you get an answer. I'm not getting a reply from Marty, but I'm patient.

I mailed him for the following upgrades:
- Siggery standard H-H pups --> Bareknuckle Holy Diver (Black) + Barknuckle Miracle Man (Black)
- Standard locking tuners --> Hipshot open Griplock tuners (black)

What do you guys think? 
Wondering what the upgrade would cost me.

Now where is Turgon's NGD?


----------



## Ayo7e

^That sounds nice, and you can go for fancy covers for the pickups.




Minoin said:


> @ Pushingink:
> Now where is Turgon's NGD?



where are you turgon? show us some pics!


----------



## Pushingink

I seem to have problems getting ahold of Marty when I email him from work. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. I don't want to be a pain in the ass so I'm giong to wait until this Friday to email him again. I haven't recieved any shipping info or anything else . Its been done for over a month now so patience is slipping 
Minoin, Those upgrades look nice. As far as cost, no clue but I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Minoin

Thanks guys. I asked for the black covers, because to fancy pickup covers might not suit a buckeye burl top.
I think I started getting problems with replies when I asked for pictures


----------



## RobZero

try with another mail


----------



## mackenzie

Hey guys, late to the party here,

I ordered my Siggery last September! Marty's always been pretty good about communication but the wait is straining even my Ghandi-esque patience.

He mailed me 4 weeks ago saying that it was done and would be in my desparate, longing hands by 3 weeks ago but he hasn't said about tracking/courier details since.

My experience with him is very much the same as everyone else; great bloke, great work, seemingly unnecessary dishonesty about actual build times. I honestly don't mind at all it taking a long time, but from what I've seen some of you guys have ordered after me and got it before?

Sent him another mail just there, hopefully will hear soon!


----------



## RickSchneider

Yeah i just sent him an email yesterday inquiring how my build is going, and also asking for some pictures if he can snap some up. He has always replied to my emails, albiet some faster than others. Still, he has never replied later than about 5 days, which is not a problem as far as i'm concerned


----------



## mphsc

Here's to hoping some of you get your guitars before Christmas!


----------



## Mitochondria

Any shipping info for anyone yet?


----------



## Pushingink

No luck yet. At work now but gonna email him when i get home.


----------



## Mitochondria




----------



## Ayo7e

^Thanks! But I'm not sure about mine, my next update should bring me enough information to know if I'll get mine this year...


----------



## Minoin

Hey guys, I got a reply from Marty just yet. He is waiting for his wood suppliers to deliver the nicest Buckeye Burl top for my build. So he didn't start building my guitar yet. Hmm, I don't really mind since I'd rather want the perfect piece and wait a couple of months longer.

So, the price difference between his own pickups and the Barknuckle pickups were not a lot. The Hipshot tuners, same story. You should think about going all the way guys, it's worth it  But maybe you all already are perfectly specced. 

Anyway, it's good to hear back from Marty and I guess he is working hard on getting your guitars before Christmas. I'll manage, BUT DON'T FORGET THOSE NGD's WHEN YOU HAVE YOURS!! It's my fuel for the wait


----------



## Pushingink

Just heard from him yesterday. Hes sending my guitar out on Monday and hes changed carriers because Fed Ex messes up to much . Will hopefully have it next week.


----------



## Ayo7e

^Great news!

*Turgon* where is your ngd thread!


----------



## mackenzie

Yeah same here, he mailed me back. Courier problems, fingers crossed before Christmas 

Can't find my list of exact specs, but I'm getting:

8-string
Mahogany/Maple body, Mahogany neck
Ebony fretboard (no fan)
DiMarzio D-Activator set
Fixed bridge

Incredible excitement.


----------



## Turgon

Sorry guys, I was / am too busy to play the hell out of the guitar. That being said, my girlfriend will take some pics today, so expect a ngd-thread during the week. + an as objective as possible review without much honeymoon-influences ;-)


----------



## Ayo7e

^great! first impresions?


Btw entering in my 10th month, I hope I get any update soon followed by some pics. 

The only pics I have are those that I received 6 month ago:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pushingink

Hopefully you'll get some new pics soon. That top looks amazing. Marty told me my guitar would ship this past Monday with a different carrier. He was having too much trouble with Fed Ex. I'm hoping its on the way


----------



## Ayo7e

^Thanks mate! any news about yours?


----------



## Pushingink

I talked to Marty today and he said its in Indianapolis so I should be getting it tomorrow or Monday.  Very excited!!


----------



## Ayo7e

Lucky you! good news then!


----------



## Mitochondria

Pushingink said:


> I talked to Marty today and he said its in Indianapolis so I should be getting it tomorrow or Monday.  Very excited!!



Did you get it?


----------



## Pushingink

Not yet. If it came UPS then they don't deliver on Saturday. Looks like its Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## tompa909

Marty makes some fantastic builds. I just bought In(Di)visions Siggery and it is an absolute work of art. NGD coming soon, if I decide to keep it.

Hope you guys don't have to wait too much longer. The wait will be worth it though.


----------



## RickSchneider

The amount of new guitars, but the lack of NGD threads is makin' me thirsty!


----------



## Mitochondria

RickSchneider said:


> The amount of new guitars, but the lack of NGD threads is makin' me thirsty!



How true you are sir.


----------



## Minoin

tompa909 said:


> Marty makes some fantastic builds. I just bought In(Di)visions Siggery and it is an absolute work of art. NGD coming soon, if I decide to keep it.
> 
> Hope you guys don't have to wait too much longer. The wait will be worth it though.



Congrats dude! Guillaume's Siggery is quite the creation. I feel sad for him though that he had to sell it.

Come on guys, we should see some epic NGD-action about now!


----------



## RockerAlex

Martys been building mine for over a year now and says all that needs finished is wiring in 2 EMGs ... I really wonder what he's up to sometimes or whether he tells you the truth about how ready your guitar really is.


----------



## Minoin

I have to agree with you there. I put down my deposit at 21st September 2012 and he quoted me 4 months build time. After about a month he told me he started building my guitar. And almost 2,5 months after my deposit he told me his wood supplier is searching for the perfect buckeye burl top.

I don't think he is being totally honest, but as long as he doesn't disappear for a long period of time (like Bernie Rico Jr..) I won't make a fuss about it.

Still, don't be to patient, everyone needs some deadline-pressure once in a while


----------



## Pushingink

Hey All
Mine arrived this morning. Its awesome, will have an NGD in the next couple of days.


----------



## Ayo7e

^Great News!! We demand a teaser pic!


----------



## Pushingink

Putting up the NGD in a few minutes.


----------



## Ayo7e

You see guys, thats how this works, same day you recieve your guitar, put up the ngd thread.


----------



## Pushingink

Ok its up now, hope the pictures work. The only reason I was able to put it up was I called out of work due to an NGD!!


----------



## tompa909

Pushingink said:


> Ok its up now, hope the pictures work. The only reason I was able to put it up was I called out of work due to an NGD!!



That took me ages to find, looked in 6's, 7's and extended. Lazy me was just searching for Siggery on the page, haha.

I'm going to have to get my ass into gear and put up a NGD too.


----------



## ikarus

Ayo7e said:


> You see guys, thats how this works, same day you recieve your guitar, put up the ngd thread.



Ok, I will keep that in mind when my second Siggery arrives.


----------



## Pushingink

Nice Ikarus, 
I may have a second in my future as well. We'll see


----------



## RockerAlex

Anyone have any more news? I haven't heard from Marty properly in a long time.


----------



## Turgon

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-ngd-slightly-belated-siggery-ff7-review.html

sorry guys for the delay...


----------



## RockerAlex

Good to see he's getting them rolled out ... I gave Marty a call and he said he's all done and can get it sent out the small window there's still shipping after boxing day or for the new year.


----------



## JP Universe

To the guys that have received their guitars.... does Marty ask for more detail on the build as he progresses or is it more a case of - send him the specs, Marty builds your guitar from the specs and gets in contact with you when it's ready.

Just thinking I wasn't too specific with my specs that's all.


----------



## ikarus

hey, JP! No he doesn't. Thats a thing I have learned from ordering my first custom guitar: the more details the better. Especially neck dimensions and frets....


----------



## JP Universe

Cheers, I'm about 9 months in and I don't think he's started my guitar yet. I'll send him some more detail after the festive season and ask for an update


----------



## Mitochondria

Hey guys,
So my guitar is done. I don't have pictures and i most likely will not have the guitar until after new years. I constantly confirmed and inquired about specs and Marty was always responsive. The one thing i did not ask about was neck profile which come to think of it was pretty dumb.  Either way, i think the only way to get exactly what you want from Marty is to have good communication and be persistent. He is a super busy guy and usually emails me back at 5ish which is like midnight in England.  So just keep emailing every once in a while until he catches up and gets back to you. He always does.


----------



## Ayo7e

^Great news! Mine should be finished soon. 

And yes I forgot to ask about the neck profile too, but honestly I've never had problems with that.



The wait is harder for me because I sold the only 7strings I had to afford this one.

I'm in my 10th month but I don't care if the final product is as good as I expect.


----------



## RickSchneider

Got in contact with Marty and he responded really quick to tell me my guitar should be ready mid-late January. I'm not afraid of waiting a bit longer, but if he's 100% right then I am mega happy!

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## JP Universe

Actually the neck carve is what I wanted to speak with him about. I've gotta make sure it's 'Ibanez thin'


----------



## mphsc

fingers crossed for my refund still...


----------



## RickSchneider

What happened mphsc? I apologise if you've already discussed what this is about, but if you havn't would you care to shed some light?


----------



## RockerAlex

mphsc said:


> fingers crossed for my refund still...



Yeah dude, what happened?


----------



## Swyse

mphsc said:


> Looks great, maybe you guys will get your guitars earlier, I had to kill mine.





mphsc said:


> fingers crossed for my refund still...



Looks like he had to cancel his order and is hoping to be refunded.


----------



## mphsc

Yes indeed. I paid all but $400 of the total including shipping. Had a few financial difficulties & the guitar was never started so I asked. Not for the what I paid but a portion, I want to compensate Marty for his time of course. Marty was super cool & has been about everything. I hope to get back in line once things look brighter on my families end. Marty has been nothing but great about everything from the initial contact. No worries guys.


----------



## Mitochondria

Well, I threw down my remaining deposit today. So i am all set.


----------



## Ayo7e

Happy new year fellas! Any news?


----------



## DestroyerD

talked to marty about a week ago and he said my 2 customs should be done by end of january and i just ordered them in october

we shall see if this is true!


----------



## Minoin

Happy new year to all partners in crime here waiting for their Siggery 

No news, but I emailed Marty just yet, let's see if I can get myself some pics.


----------



## Vicious7

I never know why people have such a hard time contacting him, generally speaking over the course of the last few pages of the thread; cause even though I've bugged him probably 5 times over the course of my build he's *always* responded within 1-2 days.

Edit: And I didn't mean any disrespect to anyone who's having difficulty, I'm just saying...lol.

Speaking of that last part, figured I'd update you guys that he said mine should be complete by the end of the month, totally stoked I am, but I can always wait longer. I had pretty much an instant email back and forth with him for a few minutes. 

Supposed to give me some naked shots of its body too....the guitar, not Marty.


----------



## RobZero

DestroyerD said:


> talked to marty about a week ago and he said my 2 customs should be done by end of january and i just ordered them in october
> 
> we shall see if this is true!



i strongly doubt it


----------



## animalwithin

^Haha same here, mine started in August and its not done. Contacted Marty after the new years. Hasnt replied yet, last i heard my guitar was in paint. I want my Siggery sooooo bad!!!


----------



## RickSchneider

Hrmm that's about the 4th or 5th person to say he had given them an estimate of completion for before February... Dang


----------



## Ayo7e

^I'm 99% sureagreed that mine will be finished this month, a new wave of siggerys ngds is approaching.


----------



## Andrenighthound

I ordered mine last March! I email him and rarely get a response. The two times I called his cell, he answered...


----------



## Mitochondria

Hey guys,
Week 5 of riding the "it is done, and i will ship this week" / " as soon as i am at the workshop i will get the pics" train like so many before. But i really don't mind. I know that the guitar will be well worth it, and that i am getting a hell of a deal on the guitar. 

I have already paid in full. 
Communication is choppy but not lacking. (Marty is super busy)
I will keep you posted.... And maybe even post some pics.


----------



## Minoin

He just replied my email. He has over 200 emails to reply, since he was closed since christmas. Fair enough, guy needs some rest too, right? He has a hard time securing a nice buckeye burl top for me, so I'm considering something else.
What do you guys think? What else makes a crazy figured top?


----------



## RickSchneider

I'm thinking for a 7 string build soon to seek a really nicely figured macassar ebony top, but that's just me!


----------



## Deadnightshade

Replied to me too .He quoted me "early to mid February" and I ordered 21 Sept '12


----------



## RickSchneider

Seems relatively in check with mine nightshade, ordered sept 15, received a recent quote for completion to be around mid to late january


----------



## animalwithin

Heard back from Marty, said his paint guy hasn't touched a whole bunch of guitars from Marty, mine included. He said he'd tell im to get started right away and that my guitar should be done very soon because all thats left after paint is assembly. Hope I get it in the coming months, been waiting since August!


----------



## Mitochondria

Mine is DONE!!! 

The black limba looks KILLER in the photos and the ebony on top is 

Quote from Marty: "Your guitar is going out this week. It will be with you this week without fail." 

So i am stoked. 

He said that shipping to the US is 24 hours  

So my question is to the guys who have received their guitars how long did it take?


----------



## Minoin

What the fck is wrong here, where is that pic 44 Lines?! You can't use "Black Limba" and "Siggery" in one sentence, without pics!


----------



## Mitochondria

Haha sorry man, when I get home I will throw some pics up.


----------



## mphsc

Minoin said:


> He just replied my email. He has over 200 emails to reply, since he was closed since christmas. Fair enough, guy needs some rest too, right? He has a hard time securing a nice buckeye burl top for me, so I'm considering something else.
> What do you guys think? What else makes a crazy figured top?





RickSchneider said:


> I'm thinking for a 7 string build soon to seek a really nicely figured macassar ebony top, but that's just me!



Marty had me a really nice Macassar ebony top, but again I had to kill my build. Ask him if it's still available Minoin.


----------



## JP Universe

I'll email him in about a week to see what's happening with mine. I'm not sure if mine has even started and I ordered in March last year


----------



## RobZero

JP Universe said:


> I'll email him in about a week to see what's happening with mine. I'm not sure if mine has even started and I ordered in March last year



same here...ordered in december 2011


----------



## Mitochondria




----------



## Watty

NICE. NICE. NICE.


----------



## Vicious7

How you liking that cutaway, *44 Lines*? Do you think you'll be able to hit all frets easily?


----------



## Minoin

Owyeah, this is awesome! Thanks for putting up the pictures 44!

That body is really tasty! And that neck...

BTW, why so few Siggerys with glossy finish? Don't you think the top pops out more that way?


----------



## Deadnightshade

Sexy.

BTW my inlay pattern is going to be something similar to yours,i've tried it with side dot stickers and it's really nice.

I'll have to echo the question about the fret access though..


----------



## Mitochondria

Vicious7 said:


> How you liking that cutaway, *44 Lines*? Do you think you'll be able to hit all frets easily?



I don't have the guitar yet. Those are Marty's Pictures. But from the looks of it the cut ends at fret 22-23. Thats fine with me I am used to playing les pauls so i will have no issue at all.

Minion, Thats just Marty's oil finish. It really pops and looks glossy though. 

And DNS, i am amped up for the inlay pattern. It just makes sense i think...


----------



## mphsc

^ that inlay goes well with fans as well.


----------



## Minoin

Ahh man, I gotta say that neck is just crazy. What kind of woods are those?

I asked for the oily finish on the neck, so it nicely "fits" my JP7-shaped hands. However, I'm more of a glossy finish guy when it comes to the top.

BTW, has anyone seen a Siggery with a trem before? It's not on his website and I haven't seen it on ss.org before. I guess mine will be the first to visit a camera once it is done


----------



## Mitochondria

I just asked for a Rosewood and Wenge neck with a scarf joint. The Rosewood seems like its Braz. I should prolly ask him. Maybe its Honduran but its sooo sexy. I can't wait to touch it and smell it. 

Never have seen a Siggery with a Trem. What kind of trem are you getting?


----------



## Minoin

Yeah, he sure made something sick out of that simple request 

I'm going for an original Floyd Rose, 7-string version. Let's see how that will work out for Marty hehe


----------



## geofreesun

if it were braz rosewood would there be a problem about international shipping due to the CITES restrictions?



44 Lines said:


> I just asked for a Rosewood and Wenge neck with a scarf joint. The Rosewood seems like its Braz. I should prolly ask him. Maybe its Honduran but its sooo sexy. I can't wait to touch it and smell it.
> 
> Never have seen a Siggery with a Trem. What kind of trem are you getting?


----------



## Mitochondria

I have no clue. It just looks dark and grainy.


----------



## Mitochondria

Marty Posted Some New Pics!!!


----------



## Danukenator

Not to be a buzz kill but given the insane demand for Brazilian Rosewood, there is no way he just decided to use it.


----------



## Mitochondria

Ya i know... Its Honduran Rosewood.


----------



## RickSchneider

Where were those pictures posted to, 44 Lines?


----------



## Ayo7e

^ +1 where? :O


Btw congrats its a stunning guitar.


----------



## Mitochondria

Thanks Ayo7e. 

And Marty created a drop box for me where he dumped all the build pics. I didn't see it until it was completely done.

To the Guys how got their guitars?
Does Marty Really use 24HR Shipping??


----------



## Minoin

DANG! you all have great taste and its good to see these guitars turning out like this


----------



## ikarus

mine came with dpd within 3 days


----------



## Syriel

I had to pass a while back from financial problems but I'm gonna throw in a deposit early next month when the pay comes in. 

Gonna grab a 6 string from him as it's actually what I currently don't have. A solid 6 string.


----------



## Berti_smb

What a top! Is that macassar ebony or?


----------



## Mitochondria

Yes sir. Madagascar ebony top.


----------



## Berti_smb

I want to buy wood for a top like that, but i cannot find anything good :/ if i only knew where luthiers get their beautiful woods


----------



## UnderTheSign

Berti_smb said:


> I want to buy wood for a top like that, but i cannot find anything good :/ if i only knew where luthiers get their beautiful woods


I grabbed some beautiful ebony top from Oregon Wildwood. They stock great stuff from time to time.


----------



## Berti_smb

I looked on that page every week, no ebony whatsoever... or i am looking at wrong part of website


----------



## Berti_smb

maybe this?
Oregon Wild Wood Macassar Ebony Panels approximately .18" x 8" x 23" or approximately .13" x 6" x 36" or equivale

but no pictures


----------



## Mitochondria

hey guys... expect a new guitar day real soon! and also Marty asked if I would pass on the message that he will get back to everyone's emails asap. He is just incredibly busy.


----------



## RickSchneider

Yeah I've set myself a guide line for only sending Marty an email every 3 weeks and have maintained that for the past month and a half. I recommend getting in a rhythm like that rather than bombarding the poor man - he's trying hard!

Also he has said to me several times that this forum and the pressure we put him under stops him from being so willing to take progress pics. If we all ease up on him I think everything will turn out really good, and for the better


----------



## Minoin

I agree with the first of what Rick said. It's better to get into a rhythm where you only ask for updates every month or so. I don't expect him to be a service center that is 24/7 available.
However, my guitar should be done next week according to his quote (4 months). I never assumed it would, but I'd like like the assurance he at least started my build. He can't seem to find a decent buckeye burl, so I send him a mail about an American seller (thanks Push for the head's up). That's 8 days ago and I just like to know what is going to happen. 
We'll see what happens.

The second thing of what Rick said, strikes me as unfair. We (as ss.org-Siggery-waiters) repeatedly told him we root for him. We support him, love his stuff and don't mind his delayed responses. Besides, I think ss.org is one of his main sources for customers. Taken together, I don't think it's fair to say ss.org puts pressure on him.

Then again, read the Bernie Rico Junior Black Friday Run topic... That puts it all in perspective IMO


----------



## RickSchneider

Yeah perhaps "puts pressure on" was a poor choice of words, but I can still kind of see what I meant by it. It's not that we're pressuring him in an unfair or unjustified way, or that we're pressuring him at all - it's just that we're all so engaged with him and his work that perhaps for him it can seem like pressure when it's mostly just care and interest. 

Well, even now i'm starting to confused myself, so I hope I made some sense because I quit trying to explain further!

Regardless, I hope you get a concrete response soon Minion. If it's taking him awhile to find a good burl, I can only imagine how good it will look when he finds it.


----------



## Minoin

44, where did your NGD go? Was I dreaming it?


----------



## Mitochondria

Yep, You were dreaming. 

I got the guitar yesterday, and played with it all night... 
It is killer. I can't find any flaws with the construction what so ever. 

- The action is low
- The neck is ibby-thin (JP)
- The Rosewood neck is great. 

It resonates like an old Les Paul but plays like an perfectly set up Ibanez. (The first strum was a "No fuckin way" moment.) 

There may be a problem with shielding as it is a bit squealy. But i will figure that out and if i need Luither help, Marty said he will cover the bill. 

But all in all, Its better than i expected. As the wood opens up it gets better and better. 

Any Questions... Fire away.


----------



## Ayo7e

One question, where is your ngd thread?.


----------



## ikarus

Ayo7e said:


> One question, where is your ngd thread?.



THATS the question!


----------



## Vicious7

How's it smell????


----------



## Minoin

For real, I actualy must have dreamt about it then. Wow, shit's getting weird  Anyway, looking forward to it!!


----------



## Mitochondria

Vicious7 said:


> How's it smell????




The smell fills the room of wooden goodness and taunts me to come play her for a while.


----------



## OWHall

ordered mine 4 months ago, payed in full now, marty emailed saying he should get it to me this month


----------



## Vicious7

^^^ While I'm not going to assume anything regarding how Marty handles the immense load of his builds (sort of), maybe it's more practical to do certain builds all at once that have similar woods and whatnot.

At any rate, I've been waiting for a little over 7 months and he said mine would be done at the end of this one, *shrugs* who knows. But regardless, I would think the people who have been waiting long should get theirs first, as there are a few who have been waiting a year or longer, I'd love to have mine, but they're next in line.

Marty quoting you 4 months and actually delivering is kind of a slap in the face to all of the rest of us. I don't know the man, but I can't see him doing that, who knows though, you know? Here's hoping you get yours though lol.



44 Lines said:


> The smell fills the room of wooden goodness and taunts me to come play her for a while.


 
My god.... ;=; ;=; ;=; I'm SO jealous man...


----------



## RickSchneider

Couldn't agree more Vicious. I put my deposit down in mid September and Marty has said it should be done by the end of this month. I can't help but feel excited, but at the same time I am a little baffled and upset that I seem to be 'jumping the queue'. 

I'm sure Marty does have his reasons, and in terms of wood choices my build was pretty standard, but still... it's not the nicest way for things to be panning out.

Well, that is, if i DO in fact get my guitar within the next few weeks!


----------



## OWHall

Yeah it is a bit of a kick in the balls for those who have waited so long but I think vicious7 is probably right in saying that it makes sense to do particular builds at one time. Mine was also reasonably standard woods


----------



## Minoin

I know where the difference in waiting time could come from. You guys know my situation; I ordered and payed in september and Marty hasn't started because he can't find the right wood. My patience is thinning, but as long as he is pooping out gold (in the form of epic NGD's) I'll manage.


----------



## RickSchneider

Minoin at least you can rest easy seeing as you're in this thread and not the BRJ thread


----------



## Minoin

You are absolutely right Rick! It's good to keep perspective.

Now, what's up with those NGDs? Or do I have to dream them again?


----------



## RickSchneider

Well I just woke up on my day off from work, so if no NGD threads appear today... I may as well have gone to work


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Did that Flamed Koa topped Siggery get finished yet?


----------



## Subdivisions_709

Mine's not done yet, I think someone else has a Flamed Koa topped Siggery being built as well, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ikarus

Subdivisions_709 said:


> Mine's not done yet, I think someone else has a Flamed Koa topped Siggery being built as well, but I could be wrong.







drawnacrol said:


> Did that Flamed Koa topped Siggery get finished yet?



Nope, but it should be done soon. I will post updates when I get them.
I am in since last february, but I made some spec changes...


----------



## JP Universe

RickSchneider said:


> Minoin at least you can rest easy seeing as you're in this thread and not the BRJ thread



Speak for yourselves


----------



## RickSchneider

Well atleast I can rest easy! Haha


----------



## Vicious7

drawnacrol said:


> Did that Flamed Koa topped Siggery get finished yet?



I want to see this. Right now.

Mine was standard too, only deviation were the mini dot inlays. And I told Marty to sprinkle some pixie dust on it too, that might take a while considering he had to leave to Narnia to kill some of them.

Thats why he's taking so long on some of your builds....


----------



## Lorcan Ward

ikarus said:


> Nope, but it should be done soon. I will post updates when I get them.
> I am in since last february, but I made some spec changes...



Awesome!!! Really looking forward to seeing it oiled and finished.



Vicious7 said:


> I want to see this. Right now



Built Thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...uild-siggery-7-string-insane-koa-content.html







Love me some Koa


----------



## ikarus

^ in my thread you can also see a picture with routings and binding and the super nice mac ebony i scored.


----------



## Subdivisions_709

That Koa is awesome man actually it was that thread that convinced me to get a Koa top on my Siggery, I hope Marty can find me a piece like that! Where did you get that killer top man?


----------



## ikarus

I bought it from a shop in Hawaii. It was super expensive but it is a master grade top. I think it was worth it.


----------



## Minoin

Update on my part: 
So, my patience left me and I sent Marty an email to ask what was going to happen with the buckeye burl top I requested. Turns out, it is hard to get a decent piece in the UK, so Marty send me a couple of samples.
This is the one I chose:





I know it's a bit much, but I'm excited to see how it wil turn out!
Honestly, I don't know if I will get this exact piece, but I'll let you know when I get back from Marty. He told me he could get the guitar done at the end of february, but since I'm moving to the UK the 1st of april, we agreed on that date.
Meaning, more time for your builds!
I'm happy with the way Marty handled it and he is an extremely cool guy to deal with. Cheers dudes!


----------



## Ayo7e

^wow that top is super crazy!


----------



## ikarus

^^ really nice looking top. The spalted maple top on my 6string is also from finewoods.com!


----------



## mphsc

I see no pic,


----------



## Minoin

Can you see it now?


----------



## Whammy

^
Wow that looks amazing!


----------



## OWHall

amazing top man


----------



## mphsc

looking guud.


----------



## Mitochondria

Hey guys. 

Small update. 

I am getting some BKP Warpigs with camouflage covers from Marty to make this guitar perfect. So.... small delay in the NGD.


----------



## JP Universe

2 emails sent in the last 2 weeks.... no response


----------



## mphsc

I got a response last Friday. Again, said it's crazy over there...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Maybe your emails are going to his junk folder.


----------



## JP Universe

Maybe.... Every other email sent from the email I sent he has replied


----------



## Vicious7

Every email I've sent I've gotten a reply within a couple of days.

Update: Asked Marty to delay mine, got another project that I'm doing so hopefully with mine on hiatus for a couple of months your guy's will be finished quicker?


----------



## ikarus

Here is a picture of my band mates guitar. It is already on the way to Austria. I hope I can convince him to sign up here and post and epic NGD for us.


----------



## JP Universe

JP Universe said:


> 2 emails sent in the last 2 weeks.... no response



Just wanted to say that I sent Marty a PM on here and he replied within 24 hours 

So weird about my emails not going to him.... Oh well, no biggie!

Guitar is underway, just sourcing me some nice spalt at this stage so as long as it's less than 6 months from being done from now I'll be happy


----------



## Minoin

Great to hear JP!

Now, if you could make a 30-minute review of all the custom shop builds you are receiving this year...


----------



## JohnnyCNote

My brother's trying to quit Siggery's . . .


----------



## mphsc

JP Universe said:


> Guitar is underway, just sourcing me some nice spalt at this stage so as long as it's less than 6 months from being done from now I'll be happy



Marty seems to have a source for some great spalt, looking forward to seeing it come to life.


----------



## RockerAlex

Mines being shipped this week apparently, can't wait!


----------



## RickSchneider

Dang I emailed Marty to ask if he would be meeting his prediction for the end of January and so far I haven't gotten a response, that was almost a week ago. Haven't had to wait more than about 3 days for a response until now.

I'll send another email tonight, and if someone could pm me his username I might try messaging him on here - apparently there have been a lot of email related issues.

Happy to hear and see some progress for you guys!


----------



## Ayo7e

RockerAlex said:


> Mines being shipped this week apparently, can't wait!



Same here this week or the next.


----------



## RickSchneider

Update: Marty says he's a little behind but said that my guitar will be done in the coming two weeks. Woo!


----------



## Deadnightshade

RickSchneider said:


> Update: Marty says he's a little behind but said that my guitar will be done in the coming two weeks. Woo!



Cancel everything on 14th,grab a box of chocolates and some flowers,cause you're gonna get guitar laid on valentine's day


----------



## RickSchneider

Oh heavens, and I have a show the next day! Lets just hope we both get a bit of rest that night


----------



## RickSchneider

JohnnyCNote said:


> My brother's trying to quit Siggery's . . .



I've read this several times now and still I am baffled. Your brother is trying to cancel a siggery order? Your brother has been secretly forced to work for Marty and is trying to quit? I confuse.


----------



## Ayo7e




----------



## RickSchneider

Marty mentioned something about a walnut topped guitar being close to completion.... The legends were true.


----------



## Vicious7

Wouldn't mind a couple of pictures myself...


----------



## mphsc

perfect cover choice.


----------



## Minoin

Woooow, you caught me off guard there! Great looking top!!
Great choice of electronic placement (RGD2127-ish), same here 

What kind of bridge it that?


----------



## Ayo7e

Thansk guys!




Minoin said:


> What kind of bridge it that?



ABM 3250/7b, not very common but it looks confortable.


----------



## RockerAlex

Shipped on Friday ... still forever waiting in limbo ...


----------



## ikarus

@Ayo7e: Super nice!


----------



## F0rte

Hey mates,

Just thought i'd say that i'm still lovin' the hell out of my Siggery 8, despite being short the custom string's from O4P.

I plan to have this guitar for a long time, and I don't think i'm going to ever get rid of it honestly.
I was recording my entry for the Seymour Duncan/Mayones Solo competition and my high A broke and I had no spares :/ So sadly, I couldn't finish the solo I had in mind. O4P has been behind since NAMM this year, but I should be getting strings in the coming week.
Regardless of the competition being over, i'm still going to record and upload my entry with my Siggery. Hopefully you'll be able to see how awesome the guitar is 

Order one from Marty, it's definitely worth it.


----------



## RickSchneider

I can't wait to get my 6, once I get it, that will determine what specs I choose for my 7


----------



## Adrian-XI

So now I can join this thread since I picked up JP's 8 string spot. Pretty stoked, this will be my first 8 and first FF guitar. Can't wait!


----------



## RockerAlex

My god guys, finally got some pics! I'm assured it will be here for Tues/Wed ... cannot wait.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jwwqo22qqkrs633/LOQXGIv3cV#/


----------



## Minoin

Wow, that is very nice dude!!


----------



## capoeiraesp

Cool guitar. Although it makes me feel better about the side dot job I did on my first build.


----------



## Deadnightshade

That makes me happy in my pants that I ordered a 4+4 headstock


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

More pics of 12th fret side dots please


----------



## capoeiraesp

The 24th wasn't a good enough of an example for ya?


----------



## RockerAlex

Eh, I don't even use the dots ... I couldn't care less lol, so impressed with the rest of it!


----------



## Minoin

RockerAlex said:


> Eh, I don't even use the dots ... I couldn't care less lol, so impressed with the rest of it!



I was thinking the same thing. Why care about the dots when the fretdress looks perfect, used materials are stunning and probably functional. I agree; the dots aren't perfect. I'm sure ViK, Sherman or BRJ will get those dots perfect for 2K extra and 1 year waiting time extra


----------



## Mitochondria

These guitars are looking great! 

Congrats and i hope you get them soon so you can see how nice they actually play. 

Mine came within 24 hours of being shipped.


----------



## animalwithin

Rocker, that is quite possibly one of the sexiest, beastliest guitars I've seen, you got great taste man! This makes me happy I orderd from Marty, that guitar looks stunning. Last I checked with Marty was on January 1st, told me his paint guy was slacking. I'm itiching to send him another email for a update!!!


----------



## RockerAlex

animalwithin said:


> Rocker, that is quite possibly one of the sexiest, beastliest guitars I've seen, you got great taste man! This makes me happy I orderd from Marty, that guitar looks stunning. Last I checked with Marty was on January 1st, told me his paint guy was slacking. I'm itiching to send him another email for a update!!!



I feel the same way about everybody elses guitars! I was skeptical that the wait time was a fair bit longer than promised, but it looks like it pays off man.


----------



## Mitochondria

I can't put my Siggery down... Like its to the point where it is a problem. 

The sustain on this thing is just ridiculous. 

So needless to say i will be placing another order with in the week.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Minoin said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Why care about the dots when the fretdress looks perfect, used materials are stunning and probably functional. I agree; the dots aren't perfect. I'm sure ViK, Sherman or BRJ will get those dots perfect for 2K extra and 1 year waiting time extra



My 1k OAF had straight and perfectly aligned side dots  Im sure Marty will correct that if you ask him to.


----------



## Marty Siggery

Stealthdjentstic said:


> My 1k OAF had straight and perfectly aligned side dots  Im sure Marty will correct that if you ask him to.



You can see from picture 1 that the dots are straight.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Marty Siggery said:


> You can see from picture 1 that the dots are straight.



This...It must be the binding (plus the reflection in the case of the 24th fret) that makes them look a bit off centre...

The number of hawk-eyes in ss.org is too damn high...


----------



## Vicious7

That's what I thought, looks like its thrown off kilter because of the crazy binding chatoyance.

Hawk-eye? More like nitpickers....


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Wow that is nice!!!


----------



## blanco

Ayo7e whats the body wood on that?


----------



## teleofseven

having never played a blackmachine, i've never really understood why people want copies of them? (i wanna hear it)

and this is in no way hating towards siggery, you guys have a really nice thing going on, from what i understand. would order one. if i didn't have this lame excuse: i'm on welfare and can't afford food. 

but why so many BM copies from several companies these days?


----------



## Adrian-XI

teleofseven said:


> having never played a blackmachine, i've never really understood why people want copies of them? (i wanna hear it)?



Because they are aesthetically pleasing, for one.


----------



## Watty

Same reason there are sub-$30k cars that imitate the ones that go for over $100k....most folks can't afford the real thing.


----------



## Hollowway

Wow, I had no idea Marty would do inlays! I've got two Siggerys now - and may have to order another now that I know that!


----------



## RockerAlex

Hollowway said:


> Wow, I had no idea Marty would do inlays! I've got two Siggerys now - and may have to order another now that I know that!



Just to clarify, the inlays were from an outside source!


----------



## Minoin

Either way, Marty makes it happen! Great work! 

Now, any updates from the other waiting guys?


----------



## RickSchneider

Had a few set backs to mine, Marty told me he is aiming to finish some people who put their deposit down before me, which I can totally understand and am fine with. Though I've emailed twice asking if he could give a 'safety' date when my guitar should definitely be done by (I don't care how far off it is, I'll just leave him alone until the date comes), but so far haven't received a response


----------



## Deadnightshade

Marty said that there are setbacks,but he is working to get it to me as soon as possible.



@RickSchneider One of Marty's replies got lost in my case,so I had to send a second email to get a response (where he informed me that he did reply to the first one).


----------



## animalwithin

Anybody hear from Marty lately? I badly want my guitar, going on nearly 8 months now.


----------



## Subdivisions_709

I emailed him yesterday and he go back to me in about 15 minutes. He told me everything is going good he's just crazy busy right now. 8 months? Have you made any spec changes?


----------



## RickSchneider

Yeah animalwithin, could you remind us of your specs? I have no idea what the go is with your wait time :/ 

Now I remember we were compiling that deposit/spec list a few pages back - that could be handy to revive


----------



## Minoin

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012


3. JP Universe - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern


4. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.


5. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes


6. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

7. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!

8. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

9. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes


10. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - Spec changes: BKP pups, Hipshot locking tuners, different headstock shape


11. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet


So, who is up next? Who already has their Siggery?
Mine should be done the 1st of April and I send him an email today for an update (ofcourse no reply yet)

So, Animalwithin is going exactly 7 months strong. Hope you'll get her soon mate!


----------



## Adrian-XI

JP's guitar is now mine, so it should be soon? Although I did change the inlays to small blocks.


----------



## ikarus

Marty sent me a mail today, saying that he is only waiting for the hardware and then my second guitar is finished. Deposit was paid on the 15. feb 2012.

BTW have you checked out the new gallery with recent builds?

Siggery Guitars

I am super proud that he used one of my own pics for displaying my guitar.


----------



## Pushingink

Hey Guys,
Just adding a time to help judge. I got mine in Dec of last year and it took 10 months to get it. Hope you guys all get yours soon, it will be worth it


----------



## RickSchneider

Also,
I did receive an email response from Marty shortly after posting my last comment. Should be a little while longer until he is done, but hopefully not too long!


----------



## Vicious7

Hmmm....maybe I'll email him too. I put mine on hold to fund another build...methinks it's time to start the Siggery back up.


----------



## mphsc

Who got this Macassar top? Looks like the one he got for my build I backed out of. Nice looking!


----------



## Ayo7e

Hi guys, Just wanted to let you know I still dont have my guitar, 20 days waiting for the shipping. total waiting time 1 year 2 weeks. BUT I've seen the guitar finished and I'm sure it will worth.


----------



## animalwithin

Correction, 7 months haha, thanks for the updated list Minoin! Marty got back to me yesterday. Beginning of January he said the paint guy was slacking and that he had a whole bunch of guitars waiting to be painted by the guy. Yesterday he said he's going to meet with the paint guy this weekend so if he's been hustling, the paint should be done. All thats left after that is assembly so all is resting on the paint dude now!!!!!


----------



## OWHall

Hey guys. 
Marty mailed me the other day saying mine will take a little longer as the spalted top split so he needs to get a new one from his suppliers. Just coming up to 6 months and have payed in full. One or two very minor spec changes over the process, none that i imagine would affect the waiting time. Just letting you all know where im at so you can try to predict the order 
cant wait to get my hands on the thing!
also, for the benefit of the list, my deposit was on september 11th 2012, but as i said, i have now payed in full


----------



## RockerAlex

Took me a year and 3 months guys ... hang in there.


----------



## Minoin

I love Martys work and he is a great guy! But he is making it hard for himself by quoting unrealistic completion times. If he just quoted 6-8 months, everyone would be satisfied and he wouldn't get so much emails asking for progress. Just my two cents.


----------



## RickSchneider

Yeah no doubt man, it's just unforunate for those who get frustrated when the times aren't met, at least most of us realise that it's going to take a bit longer than what he is quoting. Up to about 7 months now and I couldn't really care if it was another one (but according to Marty next week will be the final  )


----------



## OWHall

Minoin said:


> I love Martys work and he is a great guy! But he is making it hard for himself by quoting unrealistic completion times. If he just quoted 6-8 months, everyone would be satisfied and he wouldn't get so much emails asking for progress. Just my two cents.



I agree man. His work speaks for itself and he has such competitive prices that nobody is gonna be put off by a few months on a waiting time, plus he's a really nice guy to deal with. People would definitely still swamp him with orders if he quoted like 8 months and its better to over quote than to under quote i recon.
I'm coming up to the 6 month mark and I'm not feeling at all complacent because I know he will do a great job, but I can imagine that some people would feel a bit agitated after the predicted date. It would be in everybody's best interests if he gave himself a little more time.
Not that I'm suggesting he intentionally under quotes or anything like that, so don't take it the wrong way. I'm sure he does his best to get them out in 4 months but realistically that has got to be damn hard work!


----------



## blanco

Couldn't agree more. I recently played one of his fan fretted and was really impressed with the quality of it. I think some people are a little naive when it comes to ordering a custom and assume that they the luthier just has everything ready to start their build straight away. I personally feel a quote for around 9-12 month is amazingly good especially seeing as he isn't outsourcing the work and doing it all himself. Does he even CNC?


----------



## Watty

blanco said:


> Does he even CNC?



At the price he quoted me...he basically has to be.


----------



## blanco

Hahaha i know i've had some lovely quotes from him as well. Just waiting to sell my sc-607 to fund my next build with him. He has to be one of the best value for money luthiers.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq

busy speccing my Siggery, would like to hear some opinions on what i have so far:

7 strings  obivously

Body type: Based on the Ran InVader, right handed
http://www.ranguitars.com/images/galeria/part14/img/ran-guitars-14-078-invader.jpg
http://www.ranguitars.com/images/galeria/part14/img/ran-guitars-14-021-invader.jpg
Body Wood: Northern Ash
Neck wood: 5pcs mahogany/wenge
Neck type: Bolt-on
Fretboard: Ebony
Number frets: 24frets
Fret size: Dunlop 6130
width at nut: 48mm
thickness at 1st fret: 19mm
thickness at 12th fret: 21 mm
Fretboard radius: 17"
Scale: 25,5 (for standard B tunning)
Nut: Locking
Bridge: Official Floyd Rose
Straplocks: Dunlop
Tuners: Schaller
Pickups: Ceramic BKP Black Hawk set
Headstock: Shape V, 4-and-3 Dean style (http://www.ranguitars.com/images/galeria/part2/img/yIMG_1722.jpg)
Knobs: 2, volume and tone
Selector: 3-way toggle
Hardware colour: Black

Finishes Red flame maple top (http://www.waghornguitars.com/gallery/electric/122.jpg) or Gunmetallic grey Keith Merrow style (http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-EyBycKlaw...HIk/p3hBPpulJMk/s1600/keith+merrow+7+sig.jpg; http://www.ranguitars.com/images/galeria/part14/img/ran-guitars-14-071-invader.jpg; http://www.ranguitars.com/images/galeria/part8/img/ran-guitars-8-063.jpg)

Headstock finish: Matching body
Back body finish: Satin/oil finish, dark
Binding: If possible, black

Inlays: Crescent moons (http://www.ranguitars.com/images/galeria/part13/img/ran-guitars-13-123.jpg)
Initials logo on the 12th fret or between 11th and 13th frets
(http://www.ranguitars.com/images/galeria/part15/img/ran-guitars-15-107.jpg)

The only things i'm not too sure about: scale length and finishes.
please visit the thread about this ----> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...y-v7-project-opinions-please.html#post3445337


----------



## Syriel

^

I'd keep the finish gun-metallic grey IMO. Would look similar to the Devin Townsend V that Peavey was supposed to release, which was badass.

On the other hand, I'm here busy farming some cash so I can finally send in a deposit for something out of the ordinary from Marty. I hate it when parents suddenly decide to make you pay up for schooling. Part of it was supposed to be my deposit. 

I'll probably keep the whole thing secret until it's done just because I can.


----------



## animalwithin

Don't think Marty heard from the paint dude this weekend, going to wait a few more weeks before I inquire again, don't want to bother Marty as he is really busy and takes the time to reply. Damn paint guy!!!


----------



## Vicious7

^^^ We're going to London to funk this damn paint guy up! Join us (me).


----------



## Minoin

Does anyone know if he uses the same guy also for all finishes? I got a reply from him a couple of days ago that the 1st of April is stil the estimated time of completion  We should be able to see some NGDs this March I can feel it!


----------



## animalwithin

^^Not sure Min. When I talked to Marty in January, he told me he had just gotten back from holiday and was surprised to find that the paint guy had a whole bunch of his(our) guitars unfinished. Its possible he uses the same guy, all I know is he's standing in the way of my guitar! But I'll forgive him once I see the finish I asked for


----------



## LIPCoelhoq

Syriel said:


> ^
> 
> I'd keep the finish gun-metallic grey IMO. Would look similar to the Devin Townsend V that Peavey was supposed to release, which was badass


Indeed.
I'd have bought that guitar if it had a floyd (or even a Kahler) and 2 humbuckers instead of the Singlecoil/humbucker set. that one and the Hex7 from nergal were sheer sex for my eyes, with only one small detail ruining the picture. unfortunately i'm not a fan of the V7fr schecters :/

but a siggery custom would be beyond nice


----------



## Ayo7e

Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that I haven't recieved my guitar yet, maybe Marty is having some problems with dpd or I'm having some problems with my email account(I know Marty will read this post).


----------



## Vicious7

^ When were you supposed to receive it again?

Hope you get it soon at any rate!


----------



## Deadnightshade

Ayo7e said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that I haven't recieved my guitar yet, maybe Marty is having some problems with dpd or I'm having some problems with my email account(I know Marty will read this post).



It's been way too long in transit,it's not like it comes from outside Europe to justify delays in customs and such.

Do contact Marty about this.Try a different account or just write him again.


----------



## Ayo7e

Hi guys, Marty emailed me yesterday, and he has 3 guitars awaiting despatch but there are some snow related problems, so everything is ok.


----------



## RickSchneider

One of them is apparently mine! dang it


----------



## RobZero

hope the other is mine 

almost a year and 3 months for me, unfortunately he had problems with the guy doing inlays...


----------



## Minoin

As far as I know, you only have to email him once. He ALWAYS replied to me within a week, which I think is acceptable.

Mine is still on schedule (1st of April) according to Marty, so let's hope this paint guy is doing his job about now.
But ey, 3 guitars waiting dispatch is great! Told you guys there will be NGDs 

I'm also speccing out a possible second build with Marty: A Paul Reed Smith 7-string Semi-hollowbody with hipshot tremolo. Carved flamed maple top, flamed maple back.. You get the picture  Now, let's see where my money is at..


----------



## RickSchneider

Hahha yeah I am trying to nail what I want in a FF7. It's just frustrating because I want a spalt top, but with a very particular figure, so I know it could be a long wait for that, alone


----------



## mackenzie

Hey guys! 

So after all the waiting, here's what is going to be in my hands so very soon.

The beauty......


----------



## RickSchneider

Yum yum and more yum, congratulation man


----------



## OWHall

Awesome finish


----------



## RobZero

wow, that flame maple is stunning!


----------



## blanco

Ok it's about time i finished up my specs with marty and paid the deposit everybody else's guitars are giving me GAS!


----------



## DestroyerD

im just gonna leave this here! 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5t27d3qjse79nc9/9zq9v0QfKe#/


----------



## ikarus

DestroyerD said:


> im just gonna leave this here!
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5t27d3qjse79nc9/9zq9v0QfKe#/



nice!


----------



## blanco

What does the little switch do? Also the back of that neck looks amazing what woods did you use?


----------



## DestroyerD

the little switch is a killswitch and i used a combo of wenge, flamed maple, and purple heart!


----------



## Diversions

Here are my specs for anyone who's interested just put down for one

Body: Heresy 6 shape, Walnut top, ash body, bevel and binding TBC 
Neck: 5pc Wenge-maple-bubinga-maple-wenge, 18.5mm 1st and 20.5mm 12th fret, between C carve and wizard flat profile, luminlay side inlays (blue), BRJ reverse headstock matching with body, 25.5" scale, 43mm nut, 56mm last.
Fingerboard: No inlays, SS frets, ziricote fingerboard, 16" radius
Hardware: schaller bridge/locking tuners, black hardware, c-pig bridge coldsweat neck


----------



## Minoin

Those are great specs, nothing wrong with it! Except for the lack of a 7th string 
But since when does Marty do stainless steel frets? I thought he didn't want to use them.


----------



## OWHall

Awesome specs man. Sounds like its going to be a great guitar.

GAAAAHH! So many Siggery NGDs to come 

God damn suspense 

Has anybody got all of our deposit dates to updated our guess of a waiting list?


----------



## Diversions

Thanks for the comments! Pretty sure I'm going with a bevel but to bind or to not bind and to bind where is the question!! If its any help to anyone I got a rough quote of 4 months build time. 

In response to the SS frets I asked Marty what frets he uses as standard (nickel) and then gave me to option of SS or EVO Golds.


----------



## RickSchneider

My god the tension and anticipation is rising so high for me right now, apparently my guitar has been complete since mid last week. All paid off, just waiting for Marty to send pics, then ship it


----------



## Minoin

Good to hear Rick! Exactly 6 months is not bad  Looking forward to see some ebony goodness


----------



## OWHall

Awesome news man! Sounds like marty is kicking a load out lately!
Also seeing as I am at just over 6 months myself, this gives me hope


----------



## RickSchneider

He said he has had a few other little hick ups around the place so he is hoping to get mine out this week, it's not assured just yet. Here's hoping!

Ps I had a dream that my guitar came, all pieces of ebony were pale moon ebony instead. At first I was upset, then I fell in love... Then i woke up


----------



## animalwithin

How did you get it in six months!?!?!? I guess thats what I get for wanting something completely different than Marty usually does haha.


----------



## RickSchneider

Yeah as far as my build goes it was a pretty barebones B2 style. No crazy woods, simple hardware, etc


----------



## RickSchneider

Gents...









EDIT: picture is working now!


----------



## Deadnightshade

The top shines as sexually as oily tits!

Congrats on your new beast Rick!And congrats to Marty for making it


----------



## RickSchneider

The little streaks in it just tickle me that way that nothing else could. Did a trip with my drummer out to a local music store, the pictures came just as we got on the freeway. I spent 30min having glimpses of the photos while my drummer just gawked at them! Talk about a rough trip. Once I got to the store everything seemed elementary in comparison


----------



## Adrian-XI

Nice one Rick! Looks great!

Edit: Mid April for me apparently!!


----------



## Minoin

Wow, that looks insane! No other pics man?


----------



## OWHall

Mother of God.


----------



## RickSchneider

He only sent me 3 semi decent pics, he said he has some more but is waiting to get them sorted out, here's one more with a better angle of the fretboard


----------



## OWHall

Nice. Do you know roughly when you're going to get your hands on it?


----------



## RickSchneider

No idea unfortunately, I emailed Marty back when I got these on Friday asking when he was due to ship it, no response as of yet


----------



## F0rte

Lil Test


----------



## Ayo7e

^really nice!


News? is still Marty under the snow?


----------



## RickSchneider

Spoke to Marty about 12 hours ago because I hadn't heard from him in about a week via emails (I had sent him 2). He told me he had already responded but clearly his email provider is acting up, he said he is probably going to change providers sometime to see if that solves the intermittent issues he has.

Anyways so apparently he has responded with more, nicer pics but they just haven't come through due to the above reason, damn it! And yes, the snow is still coming down over there. According to some news sources it could be this way for another month. Here's hoping it clears up enough, I'm recording my first EP in may and I need a new guitar


----------



## blanco

Yeah it has still be snowing here and it is suppose to be getting better over the next week so hopefully he can get everything sorted. Not knowing where marty's workshop is i can't tell how bad it is in his area but our transport pretty much slows up at the slightest hint of snow or ice.


----------



## RickSchneider

Would've thought you guys would be used to it by now, haha! It's getting hotter here in Australia, but things are still going smoothly (just sweatier)


----------



## OWHall

Yeah snow is pretty bad here in England at the moment haha.
Blanco, I believe Marty is in Sussex.


----------



## animalwithin

You guys are so lucky you get snow!!! I'ts in the mid 70s here in California haha. I sent Marty and email a few days ago and I've got nothing. I really hope its done with paint. All thats left is assembly.


----------



## OWHall

animalwithin said:


> You guys are so lucky you get snow!!! I'ts in the mid 70s here in California haha. I sent Marty and email a few days ago and I've got nothing. I really hope its done with paint. All thats left is assembly.



... Yeah... WE are the lucky ones.... 
My cousin came over from LA to visit last week and I think the novelty wore off pretty quickly 
I'm sure he must have a couple nearly ready soon, he seems to be kicking them out fairly regularly lately.
I'm coming up to 7 months now. Apparently mine is ready apart from the top (which was ready but then split during assembly or something). Just waiting on delivery of a new top piece which I cant imagine will take much longer, it has been a couple of months now since the original broke, perhaps even 3, so who knows?
Sounds like this paint guy is screwing a few of you over anyway!


----------



## Vicious7

OWHall said:


> ... Yeah... WE are the lucky ones....
> My cousin came over from LA to visit last week and I think the novelty wore off pretty quickly
> I'm sure he must have a couple nearly ready soon, he seems to be kicking them out fairly regularly lately.
> I'm coming up to 7 months now. Apparently mine is ready apart from the top (which was ready but then split during assembly or something). Just waiting on delivery of a new top piece which I cant imagine will take much longer, it has been a couple of months now since the original broke, perhaps even 3, so who knows?
> Sounds like this paint guy is screwing a few of you over anyway!


 
It....it split?!!! 

Paint guy? Maaaaan I'm almost at a year now and I don't even know *what* stage mine is at.  For all I know my guitar could still be a living tree.


----------



## OWHall

Vicious7 said:


> It....it split?!!!
> 
> Paint guy? Maaaaan I'm almost at a year now and I don't even know *what* stage mine is at.  For all I know my guitar could still be a living tree.



Yeah it's spalted maple which I know by nature is kinda brittle but apparently the original top he had for the guitar split so I'm just waiting on a new one. I don't mind though it should be worth the wait.
To be fair my guitar is based on the Ibanez S series so it probably required a lot of carving etc. so I shouldn't be to suprised 

How are you at almost a year!? that is scary haha  have you been making loads of spec changes and stuff?


----------



## animalwithin

I have to drive two+ hours to get to snow lol, and I love snowboarding. Yea mine involved lots of carving too but according to Marty, all it needs is paint and assembly, caught up on the pait step though. Hopefully we get out guitars soon!!


----------



## Vicious7

OWHall said:


> Yeah it's spalted maple which I know by nature is kinda brittle but apparently the original top he had for the guitar split so I'm just waiting on a new one. I don't mind though it should be worth the wait.
> To be fair my guitar is based on the Ibanez S series so it probably required a lot of carving etc. so I shouldn't be to suprised
> 
> How are you at almost a year!? that is scary haha  have you been making loads of spec changes and stuff?


 
Oh ok, spalted maple. But it sure is gorgeous though! Also since it's S-shaped, that even more gorgeousness on your part!! Awesome choice!

I think I started mine in June (6-12th somewhereabouts) of 2012. It was a standard specced Heresy 7, a lefty though, and a couple of days after depositing I changed for some mini dot inlays.  I can keep waiting though I suppose.


----------



## OWHall

Vicious7 said:


> Oh ok, spalted maple. But it sure is gorgeous though! Also since it's S-shaped, that even more gorgeousness on your part!! Awesome choice!
> 
> I think I started mine in June (6-12th somewhereabouts) of 2012. It was a standard specced Heresy 7, a lefty though, and a couple of days after depositing I changed for some mini dot inlays.  I can keep waiting though I suppose.



Thankyou! My other guitar is a Prestige S series and I wanted it to feel kinda like that.
Still, a year!? That is insane man! 
Have you contacted Marty much over the wait period? To get some kind of justification I mean. I'm sure there will be a good reason for the extended waiting time. Do you have some weired-ass wood in it or something? Like a body forged from the bow of Noah's ark and a neck carved from black-beard's peg leg?


----------



## Vicious7

When did you start your build OWHall??

   I have heard that Marty regularly travels to the woods of WilkenoakValeshire and trades with a pygmy sorceress. There he gets a limited strength enhancement where he'll kill some trolls, harvest their bones and make our guitars with. Very labor intensive I imagine...

My Heresy is:

Mahogany Body
Claro (thought it was spelled ciaro all this time -_-) Walnut Top
Rosewood w/ Ebony Fillet Neck
Ebony Fretboard
BKP (still don't know which ones lol)
Sperzel Tuners
Hipshot Bridge
Ivoroid Binding Body/Neck/Headstock
Bhurnie Reekoh Headstock shape
Ivoroid Mini Dot Inlays

I basically asked what the specs were for the lefty Heresy on his site and went with that lol, I've spoken to him like 7-10 times, and asked for pics twice. I put my build on hold in Jan for a couple of months while I specced out a Livewire build and now this Ormsby...-_-, but the Siggery is back being built...I would like to ask him where it is, but I don't want to annoy him lol.


----------



## OWHall

Vicious7 said:


> When did you start your build OWHall??
> 
> I have heard that Marty regularly travels to the woods of WilkenoakValeshire and trades with a pygmy sorceress. There he gets a limited strength enhancement where he'll kill some trolls, harvest their bones and make our guitars with. Very labor intensive I imagine...
> 
> My Heresy is:
> 
> Mahogany Body
> Claro (thought it was spelled ciaro all this time -_-) Walnut Top
> Rosewood w/ Ebony Fillet Neck
> Ebony Fretboard
> BKP (still don't know which ones lol)
> Sperzel Tuners
> Hipshot Bridge
> Ivoroid Binding Body/Neck/Headstock
> Bhurnie Reekoh Headstock shape
> Ivoroid Mini Dot Inlays
> 
> I basically asked what the specs were for the lefty Heresy on his site and went with that lol.


Looks to be a pretty badass guitar man. I look forward to the NGD!
I put my deposit down on September 11th 2012 so just coming up to 7 months now. At the four month mark everything looked good to go so I payed in full but then the top broke and we've been waiting on that ever since.


----------



## Given To Fly

Has no one ever waited years for a guitar to be built?


----------



## OWHall

Given To Fly said:


> Has no one ever waited years for a guitar to be built?



Not after a 4 month quote


----------



## RickSchneider

My guitar is due to be shipped on Friday or Monday at the latest. Fingers crossed,
Really need it to track my bands EP in May!


----------



## Vicious7

^^^I hope you get yours soon Rick!!!! 

@OWHall: Tell Marty to hurry! Lol, jk.



Given To Fly said:


> Has no one ever waited years for a guitar to be built?


 
 It's not like we're whining or something.

I was actually quoted 8 weeks, and even then I knew that wasn't happening.


----------



## Ayo7e

RickSchneider said:


> My guitar is due to be shipped on Friday or Monday at the latest. Fingers crossed,
> Really need it to track my bands EP in May!



Mine was finished more than 1month ago, I hope that it will be shipped soon...


----------



## Minoin

That's the only drawback with Marty I guess, the unrealistic quotes he puts himself up with. If you just forget the quote and put in you mind 6-8 months, there is no way you wouldn't choose Marty for a decent custom guitar.

My guitar should have been done on April the 1st (no fools day joke), which is the second quote he gave me. He actually told me a month ago that he was going to make it. I wasn't fooling myself, so I'm still patiently waiting  The communication could be better though.
I'd like to have it this month actually, since I've got some Dream Theater split screen collabs coming up.

BTW, it would help to see some of your NGDs come up!


----------



## OWHall

Do any if you guys have any experience of buying wood for guitars? Particularly in the UK? Just wondering if 3 months is the usual sort of time it takes or am I likely to be waiting much longer? I honestly have no idea haha.


----------



## Diversions

Put a deposit down for a custom with a walnut top. He said he'll finish the top in wax, Marty seems to put out a lot of walnut tops just wondering how you guys finished them?


----------



## lawizeg

How much are these running you guys? Particularly interested in the price of the Siggery with pistachio fretboard and spalted maple top if anyone recalls that one.


----------



## RickSchneider

Lawizeg, absolutely no advice other than to sent him some specs and inquire for a quote. His builds don't seem to break the bank, but you will never know the cost until you ask!


----------



## RickSchneider

Ayo7e said:


> Mine was finished more than 1month ago, I hope that it will be shipped soon...



Don't worry man, I'm in the same boat. A few pages back people were impressed that mine was done in 6 months but now it seems I won't have it til close to 7 anyways


----------



## ikarus

lawizeg said:


> How much are these running you guys? Particularly interested in the price of the Siggery with pistachio fretboard and spalted maple top if anyone recalls that one.





I am glad that you like my guitar.


----------



## Minoin

Come on Ikarus, refresh our memory and post some pics  This thread is going on too long without some pics!


----------



## Watty

lawizeg said:


> How much are these running you guys? Particularly interested in the price of the Siggery with pistachio fretboard and spalted maple top if anyone recalls that one.



I asked him about an identical guitar and the price in USD he quoted me was absolutely insane; if you want one, ask and be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## lawizeg

ikarus said:


> I am glad that you like my guitar.



Haha I really do. Is it morally reprehensible to get something similar looking?

Thanks Watty, I was trying to avoid that because it don't want to waste his time with a quote when I can't buy just yer....but I guess I can't buy if I don't have a price tag, eh?

Going for it!


----------



## ikarus

lawizeg said:


> Haha I really do. Is it morally reprehensible to get something similar looking?
> 
> Thanks Watty, I was trying to avoid that because it don't want to waste his time with a quote when I can't buy just yer....but I guess I can't buy if I don't have a price tag, eh?
> 
> Going for it!



Go for it!  Mine was also inspired by Francesco's beautiful B2. Its kind of an honour that you like my guitar so much...

For the price tag you have to ask Marty. It will be different to that what I paid because I sourced the top wood and fretboard myself. 

check out my NGD for better pics:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-ngd-siggery-6-spalted-maple.html#post3285369




Minoin said:


> Come on Ikarus, refresh our memory and post some pics  This thread is going on too long without some pics!



Ok ok I wil take some new pics asap. Hopefully some pice with the koa7 soon too. 

Here is a group shot of my superstrats...


----------



## OWHall

Ikarus, that is one of my favorite guitars that marty has done. Mostly because of the gorgeous spalt on top haha. I hope mine looks as bad ass as that.


----------



## JoshBassistCT

Stealthdjentstic said:


> When the guitar is done I think. I can tell you now no builder really has a turn around that short



My Carvin took only 7 weeks, but thats also a large based company and only semi custom.


----------



## animalwithin

Anyone talk to Marty recently? Sent him an email about two weeks ago; this is the first time he's not replied back.


----------



## OWHall

I spoke to him a few days ago about the delay on my top wood, it's probably just his server being a dick  I'd just re send the email if I were you


----------



## Minoin

I just got an email from Marty (after 2 weeks); he's only recently been on top of emails again as far as I know. 
Here's the deal on my build:
Specced out a 7-string custom with buckeye burl top in september '12 and payed the deposit. The building time quote was 4 months (which I knew was very optimistic). In dec/jan Marty told me he couldn't find a perfect piece of buckeye burl for my build, so he send me a couple of other burled tops to choose from. As you know, I went with a crazy burled top, which should have been delivered in february. I did have some spec-changes, but nothing that could slow the build.
He got back to me yesterday telling me the top he ordered (which apparently took 3 months to arrive) for my build wasn't the right one. The company that delivers the top made a mistake. I was a bit pissed off, because I felt like being jerked around for half a year and still not having a decent top (for a build that hasn't started). So I asked Marty to be straight with me and he did. He explained the situation and send me a photo of the wrongly delivered top.
Ironically, it's a buckeye burl!  So I'm satisfied with the top and my build is finally getting started 

Moral of the story is this; Marty is a hard working guy as far as I can tell. However, his quotes do not include the time it takes to get you the perfect piece of wood, which can take a week up to 6 months. He doesn't communicate every aspect of his search for wood, but at least he is working on it. Keep that in mind if you're asking crazy/rare woods; maybe even supply the top yourself.
Sorry for the rant, but I just wanted to keep you guys updated.

I guess my delay got him more time for your builds!


----------



## Adrian-XI

Thanks for the info.

In late march I asked Marty for an ETA, he said mid April, so I'm getting pretty excited right now!


----------



## the_heretic_divine

I'm getting ready to put my order in with Marty,as well. Bouncing headstock designs back and forth. Stoked!!


----------



## RobZero

i emailed marty a pair of times with two different emails, but no response again....i guess his mail is malfunctioning again...

marty, if you can read this, please change your email provider 



> Maaaaan I'm almost at a year now and I don't even know *what* stage mine is at. For all I know my guitar could still be a living tree.


----------



## animalwithin

^Same here man, I've got nothing. I just hope his paint guy isn't slacking still haha


----------



## mphsc

damn I hate reading this for you guys. I backed out of my build with him... It felt a little weird to me, communication & so forth. Gave my money to Todd of TK Instruments, should have my headless fanned 8 by Christmas.


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

So whats the cheapest I would be able to get a fanned fret seven string Siggery for ? Im looking to buy a new guitar and heard the prices were pretty reasonable. Just wanna know if I should even begin considering a Siggery.


----------



## OWHall

Evening gentlemen!
My build is at 7 months today and Marty just sent me a picture of the top piece we've been waiting on!
I don't know about you lot but I freakin' love it!  haha


----------



## animalwithin

FruitCakeRonin said:


> So whats the cheapest I would be able to get a fanned fret seven string Siggery for ? Im looking to buy a new guitar and heard the prices were pretty reasonable. Just wanna know if I should even begin considering a Siggery.


 
I fully support Marty and his prices are incredible, at least back when I ordered mine. He has always responded within a few days, and is very willing to take the time to work with you regarding specs and such. The only issue I've ran in has happened recently; last I knew of my guitar is that its stuck at pain and I can't get a reply from Marty as of late. OWHall, no clue how youre getting communication with him haha.


----------



## opeth_

Hi guys!

To whom is nervous with Marty´s delays, mine was supposed to be finished in April 2012, it´s April 2013 and still waiting...


----------



## OWHall

opeth_ said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> To whom is nervous with Marty´s delays, mine was supposed to be finished in April 2012, it´s April 2013 and still waiting...



 do you have any idea why? Have you been changing specs?
@animalwithin I think I'm just lucky  to be fair he emailed me that without me emailing him first so I suppose you cant count it as a 'reply', although in my experience he has always been really quick to respond anyway


----------



## opeth_

OWHall said:


> do you have any idea why? Have you been changing specs?
> @animalwithin I think I'm just lucky  to be fair he emailed me that without me emailing him first so I suppose you cant count it as a 'reply', although in my experience he has always been really quick to respond anyway



I haven´t changed any spec, I sent him an email asking about the guitar 3 months ago and he told me that was going to finish it this February. I didn´t ask him the reason about the delay cause I knew he was so busy although he apologized for getting behind with all his orders. In my case, I have to send an email to be replied but I must say that he has replied all of them.


----------



## OWHall

opeth_ said:


> I haven´t changed any spec, I sent him an email asking about the guitar 3 months ago and he told me that was going to finish it this February. I didn´t ask him the reason about the delay cause I knew he was so busy although he apologized for getting behind with all his orders. In my case, I have to send an email to be replied but I must say that he has replied all of them.



Wow, that sucks man. I hope you get it soon dude, I certainly envy your patience!


----------



## Marty Siggery

Hi all, I just wanted to say sorry to anyone on here that is still waiting and also for any lost emails. I do reply to what I get, so they are either not getting through or I may not be receiving them? I have so much traffic coming through my server everyday that I think some stuff just doesn't get through. I also want to say sorry more so for the delays and for the guitars that are outstanding still. I am working alone and struggle to keep up with everything, along with supplier problems, paint guys and router machines blowing up. I haven't forgotten anybody and try to keep things in order. My strength is more in building than all the admin side of it all. I know I get nagged by people (which is right by them) but I'd rather be behind than send out rushed and inferior guitars. So anyway, I just wanted to say sorry to you all and thanks also for your patience.


----------



## Watty

A+ on the update; definitely the right move by your customers.


----------



## geofreesun

i think my deposit was in nov 2011....anyone earlier than me? i am hoping to have the guitar 'in a few weeks'


----------



## Minoin

As you can see, great guy. If you are getting frustrated over any delay, go visit the BRJ black friday thread.. That'll put everything in perspective IMO.


----------



## animalwithin

Marty is incredible, great guy indeed! I might need to make another email just to get through to him haha.


----------



## Ayo7e

I got the tracking number, tuesday can be The Day. Patience guys patience I'm sure it worth.


----------



## OWHall

Exited for some new Siggery NGDs soon...


----------



## RickSchneider

Refreshing the page with my tracking information every hour. It's over half the distance to get to me. Here's hoping next week it'll be here!


----------



## Minoin

I'm really excited for you guys!! After sooo much Siggery-teasing, you guys deserve a brilliant instrument  Get your Canon guys, because we're going to need some high res pics with your kind of specs!


----------



## RickSchneider

Uh uh uh uh, fedex just called. Gotto pay them the import tax and I should have the guitar on monday!


----------



## OWHall

RickSchneider said:


> Uh uh uh uh, fedex just called. Gotto pay them the import tax and I should have the guitar on monday!




Awesome! And there will be none of this "I'm just waiting for..." bull crap, we are getting an NGD thread as soon as you are done drooling! 
Care to remind us of your specs man?  I remember the awesome pics but they didn't reveal too much haha


----------



## ikarus

OWHall said:


> Awesome! And there will be none of this "I'm just waiting for..." bull crap, we are getting an NGD thread as soon as you are done drooling!


----------



## RickSchneider

Pretty standard B2 specs, ash body, ebony top + fretboard, wedge + maple neck


----------



## OWHall

Rick, I can only imagine your excitement right now


----------



## RickSchneider

Sitting here at morning tea for work...

Let me go home!


----------



## F0rte

I'm thinking of doing another build with Marty.......................
6 string B2 style, much like the spalted maple one he did a bit ago.
Will change around the woods and the aesthetic ideas of it. Really been digging Koa lately.
5A Curly Koa top with matching curly Koa Head plate
Roasted Curly Maple fretboard (Like Misha's dB1)
Schaller hannes bridge
Sapelle mahogany body
Still thinking about the neck though.


----------



## RickSchneider

Just for now...


----------



## Subdivisions_709

NGD NOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## OWHall

I swear to God, I will kill you. NGD NOWWWW!


----------



## Viginez

this thread needs more pics


----------



## chinzilla1984

hi guys I'm new to this forum and I have been reading through this post , I too have placed an order on a Siggery , I have gone 6 string and I cannot wait to get my hands on it, I did order it and pay in full in febuary ,so I'm expecting quite a wait... to be honest though I don't care because I know the thing will be killer..
specs below

6 string
berni Rico jnr style head with claro walnut face plate
5 piece bubinga /wenge neck side dots only
24 jumbo frets with AANj 4 bolts
graphtech nut
locking tuners 
mohog body with claro walnut top 

schaller hannes bridge
bkp aftermaths with tyger covers
all hardware is black
1 vol 3 way switch


----------



## Vicious7

^^^ I've already spoken to Marty and I hate to be the bearer of bad news but your guitar is going straight to me upon completion for testing.... 

Nice specs and welcome!


----------



## Minoin

Those are indeed very nice specs!

Now, what happened to Rick?


----------



## chinzilla1984

^^^ haha It took me a while to decide what I wanted but in the end Marty sent me a dropbox full of ideas and we went to town on it, I decided to go for the slim profile too, I have to many guitars that are the thickness of an old les Paul.

cheers for the welcome dude I look forward to doing more posts in the future.
spoke to Marty the other day and he said my walnut top is somthing rather special... what a tease


----------



## OWHall

Any news from anybody? Who recons they are close?


----------



## Adrian-XI

Should be soon. Is it mid April yet??


----------



## jmack

LolWotGuitar said:


>



i was thinking about going with daemoness, but... i think i may change my mind...


----------



## lawizeg

jmack said:


> i was thinking about going with daemoness, but... i think i may change my mind...



I'm going with both.  

Daemoness is by far my favorite lutherie though.


----------



## Danukenator

jmack said:


> i was thinking about going with daemoness, but... i think i may change my mind...



Lol, Siggery is comparable to a Carvin in quality. I'd be willing to bet Daemoness is far better.


----------



## JP Universe

Adrian-XI said:


> Should be soon. Is it mid April yet??


 
13 months it's up to now.... I'm looking forward to seeing how it comes out


----------



## Adrian-XI

JP Universe said:


> 13 months it's up to now.... I'm looking forward to seeing how it comes out



Me too! I'm yet to see pics, but it can't be too far away


----------



## OWHall

Looks like my top piece has finally been released from UK customs 
This is a good step!


----------



## chinzilla1984

^^^^
what kind of top is it you have gone for dude


----------



## OWHall

chinzilla1984 said:


> ^^^^
> what kind of top is it you have gone for dude



I've gone for spalted maple. Marty had a bit of bad luck with the first piece and it split so we've been waiting on the new one for about 3 months. I posted a picture of it a page or so back, it's pretty damn nice, I must say 
I'm at about 7 and a half months overall so far


----------



## chinzilla1984

it split, awe man that sucks :-( <br>its going to look killer though man its going to be a head turner for sure <br><br>


----------



## OWHall

Thanks man, I was just reading through your specs and yours sounds like it's going to be awesome. We both went for a wenge/bubinga combo on the neck and we both went for aftermaths. A man after my own heart haha.


----------



## chinzilla1984

yeah man I wanted somthing different to anything else I have, me and Marty worked together threw some ideas in a pan and it all came out good. I specifically went for the hannes bridge because I wanted somthing solid but also aestheticly pleasing, and aftermathes are a must . I am sick of all my guitars having Duncan's, can't wait to see yours when its done \m/


----------



## OWHall

Yeah I get that. I'm a massive Ibanez fan usually but I just wanted something special this time. Plus at the time, Ibanez didnt offer a prestige S series 7 string model and Marty was up for building one so it was perfect for me. 
Also Ibanez do (in general) seem to have something against maple boards haha


----------



## chinzilla1984

me to man I love Ibanez my mate has an rg350 and that is one of the only ibo I have seen with a maple fretboard, Marty used to deal with a tonne of Ibanez so he's your man for that build. I'm going more traditional superstrat shape but with the S series thin body, this guy has built some seriously nice axes .


----------



## OWHall

Yeah they do them sometimes but pretty few and far between haha. Can't wait to see some of the guitars on this thread though, I'm sure it's nearing NGD time once again!


----------



## animalwithin

Got an email from Marty a couple days ago!!! Paint should be complete, and Marty said assembly won't take long, so here's to hoping I'll have my new Siggery within the next month!! (Hopefully haha)


----------



## RickSchneider

Hey gents, sorry for my radio silence in the past week or so. I most def do have my guitar and acoustically I'm loving the hell out of it. Out of an amp however - i don't have much to say yet! 

I got the guitar on a monday which is my band prac night, so i brought it along and tried to tweak my axefx tones to get a nice sound. The rhythm patch i had no luck of getting too nice, but jeeze the leads and clean were pristine. Cut to now, almost a week later and I havn't had a chance to plug it into anything. I've adjusted the action more to my liking and will now need to adjust the pickup height or atleast the bobbin height, a little. 

I post here to say i'm just trying to get some real amp tones and hopefully craft up a little video to accompany a NGD thread, so hang tight! Apologies for the delay, but tomorrow night is prac again, and afterwards I'm not going to be lazy and ensure i bring my rig inside so come tuesday night I can spend some deserved time tweaking tones.

All the best guys!


----------



## Syriel

Deposit "fucking" SENT.



Finally.


----------



## Minoin

Hey guys, any updates?

I need some Siggery-distraction, before I loose my patience and start emailing Marty again for updates haha

EDIT: Let's up the wait list again.
1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012


3. JP Universe - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern


4. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.


5. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes


6. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

7. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!

8. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

9. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes


10. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet


11. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet


----------



## OWHall

@Minoin, If I may add myself to the list at number 8;

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012


3. JP Universe - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern


4. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.


5. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes


6. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

7. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!

8. OWHall - 11th September 2012 - Mahogany Body+Spalted Maple top, Wenge/bubinga neck, maple fretboard - Payed in full 6th Jan, requested 12th fret dot inlay 27th Feb 2013.

9. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

10. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes


11. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet


12. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet


----------



## Andrenighthound

I'm waiting for a 8 string, 25.5-28.5 fanned fret, two humbuckers, cocobolo top, ash body, 5 piece bubinga/wenge bolt on neck. 
Placed the order march 2012.


----------



## Cosmic Junglist

put a deposit on a thru neck 8 string build last week

CHYEAH! 


(*Edit*) 
Just wondering if anyone has the stainless steel frets? 
I was fortunate enough to go down and play on one of his guitars back in february, but the thing is i cant really remember how they felt for vibrato and string bending


----------



## Andless

@All : Been watching this thread for some while now, didn't think I would post anything before receiving the guitar, but since I feel I benefit from the info here, I decided to put myself up as well (currently no. 4).


1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012

3. JP Universe - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern

4. Andless - March 22nd, 2012 - 8 string fanned, mahogany body, quilted maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, rosewood fingerboard, spec change from natural finish to blue finish.

5. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.

6. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes

7. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

8. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!

9. OWHall - 11th September 2012 - Mahogany Body+Spalted Maple top, Wenge/bubinga neck, maple fretboard - Payed in full 6th Jan, requested 12th fret dot inlay 27th Feb 2013.

10. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

11. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes

12. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet

13. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet


----------



## Adrian-XI

Editing my name into the list:

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012

3. Adrian-XI - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern, changed inlays again, SS frets 

4. Andless - March 22nd, 2012 - 8 string fanned, mahogany body, quilted maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, rosewood fingerboard, spec change from natural finish to blue finish.

5. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.

6. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes

7. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

8. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!

9. OWHall - 11th September 2012 - Mahogany Body+Spalted Maple top, Wenge/bubinga neck, maple fretboard - Payed in full 6th Jan, requested 12th fret dot inlay 27th Feb 2013.

10. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

11. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes

12. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet

13. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet


----------



## OWHall

How have you just added a name and kept it at 13!? Lmao, who did you kick out!?


----------



## Adrian-XI

Kicked JP Universe out of number 3  picked up his spot earlier this year.


----------



## OWHall

Ah I see  nice


----------



## Wesbanez

Can't believe I missed this thread.

My Siggery:

















Im actually thinking of selling it to fund a nice MIA Strat, anyone interested [/feeler]


----------



## OWHall

That is an awesome looking guitar. If I may ask, how are the strings aligned to the pickups properly if the pickups are in standard rectangular casing? Unless the casing is larger than it looks in the pictures then surely it is impossible?


----------



## Wesbanez

OWHall said:


> That is an awesome looking guitar. If I may ask, how are the strings aligned to the pickups properly if the pickups are in standard rectangular casing? Unless the casing is larger than it looks in the pictures then surely it is impossible?



This is a good question, but honestly one that I have never asked myself, mainly because I don't care as the guitar sounds, in no particular order, bitchin', massive, huge, percussive, godlike.


----------



## OWHall

It does look like an absolute beast dude


----------



## Riley

OWHall said:


> That is an awesome looking guitar. If I may ask, how are the strings aligned to the pickups properly if the pickups are in standard rectangular casing? Unless the casing is larger than it looks in the pictures then surely it is impossible?



If I am not mistaken...those pickups have bars instead of individual pole pieces...so there is nothing to line up.


Very sweet looking guitar!


----------



## OWHall

Good call man


----------



## Minoin

Wesbanez said:


> Im actually thinking of selling it to fund a nice MIA Strat, anyone interested [/feeler]



Awesome guitar!! PM me if interested to sell


----------



## Syriel

Putting myself to the list. 

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012

3. Adrian-XI - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern, changed inlays again, SS frets 

4. Andless - March 22nd, 2012 - 8 string fanned, mahogany body, quilted maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, rosewood fingerboard, spec change from natural finish to blue finish.

5. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.

6. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes

7. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

8. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!

9. OWHall - 11th September 2012 - Mahogany Body+Spalted Maple top, Wenge/bubinga neck, maple fretboard - Payed in full 6th Jan, requested 12th fret dot inlay 27th Feb 2013.

10. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

11. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes

12. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet

13. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet

14. Syriel - 24 April 2013 - 7 string, Mahogany body ( special body shape  ), Ebony top, Rosewood / Ebony neck, Ebony fingerboard - no spec changes and will probably not change.


----------



## OWHall

Anybody had any news of late???


----------



## Wesbanez

Fail.


----------



## ikarus

Wesbanez said:


> Might as well add myself to the list.



I think you have not understand what the idea of this list is.


----------



## Wesbanez

ikarus said:


> I think you have not understand what the idea of this list is.



Oh is it a waiting for guitar delivery list? I assumed it was simply an owners list, no need to twist your pants


----------



## Homer3005

Put myself to the list too 

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012

3. Adrian-XI - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern, changed inlays again, SS frets 

4. Andless - March 22nd, 2012 - 8 string fanned, mahogany body, quilted maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, rosewood fingerboard, spec change from natural finish to blue finish.

5. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.

6. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes

7. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

8. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!

9. OWHall - 11th September 2012 - Mahogany Body+Spalted Maple top, Wenge/bubinga neck, maple fretboard - Payed in full 6th Jan, requested 12th fret dot inlay 27th Feb 2013.

10. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

11. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes

12. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet

13. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet

14. Syriel - 24 April 2013 - 7 string, Mahogany body ( special body shape ), Ebony top, Rosewood / Ebony neck, Ebony fingerboard - no spec changes and will probably not change.

15.Homer3005 - 30.April 2013 - 7 String, Ash Body, Ebony Top, Wenge/Bubinga neck, Ebony fingerboard - no spec changes yet


----------



## opeth_

Syriel said:


> Putting myself to the list.
> 
> 1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.
> 
> 2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012
> 
> 3. Adrian-XI - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern, changed inlays again, SS frets
> 
> 4. Andless - March 22nd, 2012 - 8 string fanned, mahogany body, quilted maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, rosewood fingerboard, spec change from natural finish to blue finish.
> 
> 5. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.
> 
> 6. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes
> 
> 7. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).
> 
> 8. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!
> 
> 9. OWHall - 11th September 2012 - Mahogany Body+Spalted Maple top, Wenge/bubinga neck, maple fretboard - Payed in full 6th Jan, requested 12th fret dot inlay 27th Feb 2013.
> 
> 10. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october
> 
> 11. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes
> 
> 12. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet
> 
> 13. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet
> 
> 14. Syriel - 24 April 2013 - 7 string, Mahogany body ( special body shape  ), Ebony top, Rosewood / Ebony neck, Ebony fingerboard - no spec changes and will probably not change.



Hi guys,
Where did you find thid list? I mean, Where does Marty show it? I ordered mine in January 2012 and I'm not in that list...


----------



## Homer3005

It's nothing directly from Marty.
Just a list where everyone who ordered one can add himself.


----------



## opeth_

Homer3005 said:


> It's nothing directly from Marty.
> Just a list where everyone who ordered one can add himself.



Ok! Thanks mate!


----------



## Minoin

Indeed! It is nice to have an idea about other guys in the same boat. It gives everything a bit more perspective; I won't complain to Marty that my build is overdue if I know 5 people are waiting for their builds that are waiting longer than me.

OT: Marty gave me an update that he is working hard to make my buckeye burl look sharp. Glad to hear that from him!

Rick should have put up a NGD by now or did I miss it?


----------



## geofreesun

it's already may, i am still on the list


----------



## OWHall

Minoin said:


> Rick should have put up a NGD by now or did I miss it?



Yeah! Rat bastard owes us an NGD 
Just kidding Rick, but yeah. What he said 
He's probably to busy shredding to put the thing down haha


----------



## Marty Siggery

Hi everyone, 
Apologies for being behind. I am working my a*** off trying to get all your guitars done. I have had a few disasters lately that put me behind along with stupid carriers sending guitars all around europe just to send them back to me? Idiots!! Anyway, just wanted to say sorry but I am on it

Your Spalt has arrived too Oscar


----------



## OWHall

Marty Siggery said:


> Your Spalt has arrived too Oscar


Awesome! Thanks for letting me know Marty!


----------



## Vicious7

Cheers Marty! 

Don't work too hard or you'll end up like BRJ....


----------



## chinzilla1984

it would appear @Wesbanez is selling his siggery

see below

7 String Guitar - Siggery &quot;Diemos&quot; Fanned 7 - SD Blackouts in Norwich | Guitars, Guitar Amplifiers for Sale | Gumtree.com

im sure a few of you guys may be interested

\m/


----------



## Vicious7

^He's a deserter!!!!! 

Burn Wesbanez at the stake!!!

Just kidding.  Hope you can sell it dude.


----------



## ricknasty1985

Might add I'd put myself on that list but I'm too lazy... Haha
Marty has been pretty easy to get a hold of for me, he told me about a week ago he has a couple more to finish up then he is going to finish mine. I basically went for a B2 replica. I'll go FF8 next if all turns out well on this one.


----------



## OWHall

Guys seriously, did Rick die or something? Haha.
Surely he has sorted his tone out by now!


----------



## lawizeg

ricknasty1985 said:


> Might add I'd put myself on that list but I'm too lazy... Haha
> Marty has been pretty easy to get a hold of for me, he told me about a week ago he has a couple more to finish up then he is going to finish mine. I basically went for a B2 replica. I'll go FF8 next if all turns out well on this one.



He hasn't responded to anything from me ...although he was having an email issue. Ill try again.


----------



## animalwithin

I soooooo baldy want to email Marty as I'm sure my guitar is nearly complete but I don't want to bother him!!! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Adrian-XI

animalwithin said:


> I soooooo baldy want to email Marty as I'm sure my guitar is nearly complete but I don't want to bother him!!! Grrrrrrrr



I know that feel bro! Can't be long now


----------



## Wesbanez

Vicious7 said:


> ^He's a deserter!!!!!
> 
> Burn Wesbanez at the stake!!!
> 
> Just kidding.  Hope you can sell it dude.



Haha thanks man.

That price is a top end feeler by the way, im open to sensible offers


----------



## somethingclever

Hey guys. Long time lurker, recent Siggery wait lister. Super excited. Threads like these help but...you know. One day at a time.







As of May 9th, 2013:
1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012




3. Adrian-XI - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern, changed inlays again, SS frets 

4. Andless - March 22nd, 2012 - 8 string fanned, mahogany body, quilted maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, rosewood fingerboard, spec change from natural finish to blue finish.

5. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.

6. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes

7. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

8. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!!

9. OWHall - 11th September 2012 - Mahogany Body+Spalted Maple top, Wenge/bubinga neck, maple fretboard - Payed in full 6th Jan, requested 12th fret dot inlay 27th Feb 2013.

10. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

11. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes

12. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet

13. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet

14. somethingclever - 08 April 2013 - 8 string 26.5"-28" fanned, Black Limba body, Macassar Ebony top, Wenge / Flame Maple / Black Limba neck - No spec changes yet.

15. Syriel - 24 April 2013 - 7 string, Mahogany body ( special body shape ), Ebony top, Rosewood / Ebony neck, Ebony fingerboard - no spec changes and will probably not change.

16. Homer3005 - 30.April 2013 - 7 String, Ash Body, Ebony Top, Wenge/Bubinga neck, Ebony fingerboard - no spec changes yet


----------



## OWHall

Good to see Marty still has lots of orders coming in, it seemed to be the same bunch of us for a while on here


----------



## Andless

OWHall said:


> Good to see Marty still has lots of orders coming in, it seemed to be the same bunch of us for a while on here



In my day job I am also in the custom building business (although the product is completely different) so I know how important it is to have a back log of orders (in my field the optimal backlog size is 6 months, but that may vary).

It is in everybody that is interested in custom built instruments interest that business like Marty's stays healthy.


----------



## Minoin

Andless said:


> In my day job I am also in the custom building business (although the product is completely different) so I know how important it is to have a back log of orders (in my field the optimal backlog size is 6 months, but that may vary).
> 
> It is in everybody that is interested in custom built instruments interest that business like Marty's stays healthy.



Totally agree with you there. Just take a look are Bernie Rico Junior or Sherman. Those guys just disappear with a backlog of 100 guitars (in BRJs case at least). The communication is also very important and Marty personally posting here occasionally (only when it is necessary) is definitely a good thing.
It has been a while since we saw a new guitar day though, so let's hope Marty is shipping out guitars soon


----------



## OWHall

Yeah, last guitar was Rick's right? But no NGD yet  poor show Rick!
Wesbanez gave us a nice string of pics which were new to us as he missed the forum but I didnt get the impression that the guitar was new. Is that right Wesbanez? So last one was still Rick and that was a while ago so one of us has gotta be due soon


----------



## Maniacal

I'm selling my Siggery

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/237257-siggery-fanned-fret-8-string-uk.html


----------



## OWHall

^^ thats nice. How does the fretboard feel? Just like normal maple?


----------



## Maniacal

Yeah


----------



## Wesbanez

OWHall said:


> Yeah, last guitar was Rick's right? But no NGD yet  poor show Rick!
> Wesbanez gave us a nice string of pics which were new to us as he missed the forum but I didnt get the impression that the guitar was new. Is that right Wesbanez? So last one was still Rick and that was a while ago so one of us has gotta be due soon



That my friend is correct, it was built for one of the guitarists in Italian band EchO:



I bought it directly from him in November last year.


----------



## ricknasty1985

I dig the band dude. Sounds great. I hope that Rick posts his NGD soon, I'm pretty sure my guitar may have been very similar spec'd


----------



## OWHall

Good spot there wesbanez, guitar looks awesome. 
Last email I had from Marty he seemed reasonably confident that I'd have my guitar for a recording sesh I have in about a month  this is good news! Presumably, (all being well) there will be an NGD for you soon ;D may not do any vids or sound clips for a while though, just until I get my new head. 
Well, I will but ya know. Nothing extensive.


----------



## Marty Siggery

Minoin said:


> Totally agree with you there. Just take a look are Bernie Rico Junior or Sherman. Those guys just disappear with a backlog of 100 guitars (in BRJs case at least). The communication is also very important and Marty personally posting here occasionally (only when it is necessary) is definitely a good thing.
> It has been a while since we saw a new guitar day though, so let's hope Marty is shipping out guitars soon



Yea I've shipped a few in the last few weeks, although I'm not sure whether they are SS members? So maybe they won't be NGD's. 
I am in the process of building a new overhead router which should speed things up for me/y'all. I want to get everything out to you as fast as possible but not that fast that mistakes are made. 

I am unaware of the Sherman situation? or even the BRJ situation other than he has/is having some mental health problems? 

Once again, appologies for delays, I am trying my hardest and working as fast as any one person can on their own


----------



## thewildturkey

Hey all,

I havent been on the forums much of late, but I figured I would chuck myself down on the list.

I ordered in May 2011 (just a neck), then bumped it up to a full guitar in in July 2011 when I routed the body I originally had into a bad place  and I have also asked for some changes along the way.

I chased Marty up recently and he said the guitar is finished and ready to be shipped, so hopefully there will be an NGD soon.


----------



## Minoin

Marty Siggery said:


> Yea I've shipped a few in the last few weeks, although I'm not sure whether they are SS members? So maybe they won't be NGD's.
> I am in the process of building a new overhead router which should speed things up for me/y'all. I want to get everything out to you as fast as possible but not that fast that mistakes are made.
> 
> I am unaware of the Sherman situation? or even the BRJ situation other than he has/is having some mental health problems?
> 
> Once again, appologies for delays, I am trying my hardest and working as fast as any one person can on their own



Yeah, I'm sure not all your customers are SS.org members. But we are trying to keep you busy and I guess it's working 
Great to hear you're able to upgrade in these competitive and hard financial times!
Bernie Rico is indeed in the hospital (here is apparently recovering..) and has a backlog of +100 guitars in unfinished states in the middle of the desert. I genuinly feel bad for all the guys on here (and somewhere else) waiting for their long-overdue BRJ.
Sherman has disappeared as well and some people have a waiting time of 4 years now, without much communication.
So, be well Marty. Don't get crazy and overworked and just keep in contact. I'm a fan.


----------



## OWHall

Minoin said:


> So, be well Marty. Don't get crazy and overworked and just keep in contact. I'm a fan.



I second that


----------



## novocaine

ok mine just arrived...!!!!!!!!!

i didn't put my name to the list but it was on order from April 2012...ran into some problems with the finish but Marty fixed it and it's now absolutely stunning. 

i did get impatient during the course of the wait and bugged Marty on more than a few occasions. I know this is cliche, but i have to say the product more than made up for the wait. Thanks Marty!

I know, this post is useless without pictures...here's one before i do a NGD.


----------



## Minoin

Looks solid to me! Can't wait to see the rest of this workhorse!


----------



## OWHall

Looks freaking awesome! Nice one man!


----------



## animalwithin

Congrats novocaine! Relieved to see I'm not the only one whose bugged Marty on more than a few occasions haha. Mine should be done soon, fingers crossed!


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Put my deposit down a few weeks back. And now...I wait.


----------



## OWHall

the_heretic_divine said:


> Put my deposit down a few weeks back. And now...I wait.



Welcome to the club bud! How does your spec list look?


----------



## the_heretic_divine

OWHall said:


> Welcome to the club bud! How does your spec list look?


As of now:
Siggery Heresy 6
Body - Ash
Top - Bound Ebony 
Neck - 5 Piece Wenge/Bubinga
Fingerboard - Bound Ebony w/side blocks,no inlays
Headstock - My design
Scale - 25.5"
Bridge - Kahler Stud Mount
Pickups - Siggery
Tuners - Gotoh
Nut - Locking

Nothing too crazy. Just a solid workhorse. Still undecided between flat mount and stud mount Kahler. Stud mount,at the risk of sounding petty,looks MUCH better. But,the neck will have to be angled to accomplish this. Of course,everything else is also subject to change,lol.


----------



## Vicious7

novocaine said:


> ok mine just arrived...!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i didn't put my name to the list but it was on order from April 2012...ran into some problems with the finish but Marty fixed it and it's now absolutely stunning.
> 
> i did get impatient during the course of the wait and bugged Marty on more than a few occasions. I know this is cliche, but i have to say the product more than made up for the wait. Thanks Marty!
> 
> I know, this post is useless without pictures...here's one before i do a NGD.


 
  You filthy tease!!!! Where's your NGD?! *brandishes knife*


----------



## AwDeOh

Vicious7 said:


> You filthy tease!!!! Where's your NGD?! *brandishes knife*



Take the front door, I'll go around back incase he tries to run.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Ok,got an email from Marty with my deposit receipt. He tried to send it last week,but the email didn't go through. Here are the OFFICIAL specs.

Specs:

Siggery Heresy 6
Body - Ash
Top - Bound Ebony 
Neck - 5 Piece Wenge/Bubinga
Fingerboard - Bound Ebony
Inlays - Side block markers
Headstock - Your design
Scale - 25.5"
Bridge - Kahler Stud Mount
Pickups - Siggery
Tuners - Gotoh
Nut - Locking


----------



## RickSchneider

I hope you guys can forgive me... 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...ed-ngd-siggery-ebony-56k-etc.html#post3568668


----------



## OWHall

He lives!


----------



## ricknasty1985

Ok so I'm really starting to get anxious now... Love the NGD Rick. I need my sigggggg


----------



## animalwithin

^Me too man!! Its been almost 10 months since my deposit, should be done very soon!!!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Hi guys! May I ask you how much you have to pay for the deposit?
Thank you.


----------



## OWHall

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Hi guys! May I ask you how much you have to pay for the deposit?
> Thank you.



50% of total. Usually around 500 gbp but obviously that is just a base price


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Hi guys! May I ask you how much you have to pay for the deposit?
> Thank you.


50%,yes,but please contact Marty. Prices vary,based on what you want.


----------



## Minoin

Hey guys, any of you got updates on your builds?

I'm waiting for over 8 months now and it is nowhere near finished yet  However, Marty is working on it now, filling up the buckeye burl top. I have requested for additional changes throughout the whole process and Marty has cooperated fully on this. I requested beveled body edges a la JP7 BFR, because I'm without body binding.
It should look something like this: 






But with the Siggery Hesery shape, mahogany body, maple laminate and buckeye burl top with a glossy transparent finish


----------



## OWHall

Looks awesome Minoin, I'm sure it will be worth the wait. I'm coming up to 9 months now so fingers crossed it shouldn't be much longer! I also went for beveled edges rather than binding but mine is more reminiscent of the Ibanez S series


----------



## novocaine

Just posted my Siggery NGD:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...gd-siggery-custom-7-string-baritone-27-a.html


----------



## the_heretic_divine

novocaine said:


> Just posted my Siggery NGD:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...gd-siggery-custom-7-string-baritone-27-a.html


That thing looks like a BEAST!


----------



## F0rte

Where is that Koa Siggery?!;/
I'm going INSANE waiting for it.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Hi guys! I think I'm ordering a Siggery next week. I've been talking with him and when I asked him about his load of work now, he answered this:
``I am catching up with my work load at the moment as I have invested in some new tools to speed things up a little.´´
So good luck for those who are waiting for their guitars.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Anybody have any updates? Looking forward to some NGD's!!


----------



## OWHall

the_heretic_divine said:


> Anybody have any updates? Looking forward to some NGD's!!



Last I heard, Marty is still working to a deadline of mid June on mine which would put my guitar at just over 9 months. Hopefully that will happen, fingers crossed. So in theory you will get an NGD in the next couple of weeks or so  really can't wait anyway haha. Just finished university for the summer so I have nothing to distract me from the agonising tension anymore haha. Also nothing to do but shred when I get my hands on it!


----------



## animalwithin

^Same here man, Im at 10 months. Guitar should be done, going to send Marty and email in a couple weeks.


----------



## geofreesun

had no idea i am the first/oldest order on the list lol i just called marty's shop and cellphone, nobody picked up. will try again tomorrow.


----------



## geofreesun

talked to marty on the phone just now, really nice person, way different feel from Bernie. more down-to-earth and a good listener. anyway, i learned about some of the issues marty encountered during my build, things that i didn't think about (knowing nothing much about luthiery), behaviors of wood, things not working perfectly etc. i am glad that he is being really serious about the quality of his products, and not wanting to send out garbage. hopefully i will get my guitar soon.


----------



## Dommak89

Guys I need a little advice here. I found someone who is selling his Siggery FF8 and it looks quite good, but on a second look i noticed that there is a gap between the two coils of the bridge PU. What do you guys think? Can that be repaired? And generally speaking can I change the PUs of a FF (i.e. can i contact bareknuckle and ask them for 2 8-string fanned fret PUs)? Here are the pictures Siggery 8 Custom - Imgur


----------



## eddiewarlock

so a Siggery costs only 1000 GB pounds??? does that include hardware and pickups as well? or only the painted guitar?


----------



## Minoin

Dommak89 said:


> Guys I need a little advice here. I found someone who is selling his Siggery FF8 and it looks quite good, but on a second look i noticed that there is a gap between the two coils of the bridge PU. What do you guys think? Can that be repaired? And generally speaking can I change the PUs of a FF (i.e. can i contact bareknuckle and ask them for 2 8-string fanned fret PUs)? Here are the pictures Siggery 8 Custom - Imgur



Looks like the routing is straight, but the humbucker is crooked. I think it is easily fixed with a piece of tape (around the bobbins).



eddiewarlock said:


> so a Siggery costs only 1000 GB pounds??? does that include hardware and pickups as well? or only the painted guitar?



Yes, that's the starting point for a H-H standard hardtail Siggery, which includes his pups. Any fancy wood, hardware, inlay etc. will cost you additionally. I think it's comparable with RAN's and Blackat's prices, but Marty will charge you less for upgrades I think.
However, don't quote me on any of this. Send Marty an email or call him to get a quote for the guitar you would like to see him build.


----------



## Dommak89

Minoin said:


> Looks like the routing is straight, but the humbucker is crooked. I think it is easily fixed with a piece of tape (around the bobbins).


Ok well that wouldn't be a problem. But let's just assume it is. How easy would it be for me to change the PUs? And also on a side note how would you guys compare his own Pickups with other ones in terms of sound?


----------



## Dommak89

eddiewarlock said:


> so a Siggery costs only 1000 GB pounds??? does that include hardware and pickups as well? or only the painted guitar?


Oh rly? I was offered a used one for 900 GBP. Is it even worth it then?


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Dommak89 said:


> Oh rly? I was offered a used one for 900 GBP. Is it even worth it then?


Go play it. If you like the guitar,then...well yes,it's worth it.


----------



## Dommak89

the_heretic_divine said:


> Go play it. If you like the guitar,then...well yes,it's worth it.


There's the problem, it's located in the UK and I'm from Germany.


----------



## OWHall

Dommak89 said:


> There's the problem, it's located in the UK and I'm from Germany.



For a difference of around £100 you might aswell get one built especially for you dude. Assuming you don't mind the build time of course


----------



## the_heretic_divine

OWHall said:


> For a difference of around £100 you might aswell get one built especially for you dude. Assuming you don't mind the build time of course


Agreed.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Unless the one you are looking at is REALLY tricked out,I would contact Marty about a quote.


----------



## Dommak89

the_heretic_divine said:


> Unless the one you are looking at is REALLY tricked out,I would contact Marty about a quote.


I asked him for a 7 and responden with 1,000 GBP. I don't know how much an 8 would cost. Maybe somebody here can help me out. Either way, what do you guys think of the guitar in the pictures?


----------



## OWHall

Dommak89 said:


> I asked him for a 7 and responden with 1,000 GBP. I don't know how much an 8 would cost. Maybe somebody here can help me out. Either way, what do you guys think of the guitar in the pictures?



The guitar in the pictures looks great, no doubt, no of a shame about the pups though. Personally, of I were you I would definitely consider my own build. Just as long as you are prepared to wait a little longer


----------



## wookie606

Dommak89 said:


> I asked him for a 7 and responden with 1,000 GBP. I don't know how much an 8 would cost. Maybe somebody here can help me out. Either way, what do you guys think of the guitar in the pictures?



He quoted me £1000 for a fanned fret 27-30 8 string with x-bar pickups.


----------



## Dommak89

wookie606 said:


> He quoted me £1000 for a fanned fret 27-30 8 string with x-bar pickups.



Yeah I just emailed him and he answered (man he's fast) with basically the same info. But I don't want to wait that long so I'll snag this one and save a little money to order another one in the near future.

Marty seems like a really cool dude to work with so I want him to have my money.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Hi guys! I paid the deposit three days ago. This are my specs:
Heresy 6
Body - Ash/Ivoroid Bound Ebony
Finish - Gloss
Neck - Bolt on 5 Piece Wenge/Maple 
Fingerboard - Ivoroid Bound Ebony
Inlays - Side White Blocks only
Scale - 25.5"
Headstock - Pariah
Hardware
Pickups - BKP Aftermaths Calibrated Covered Tyger
Bridge - Hipshot
Controls - Vol, Tone, 3 Way Switch
Locking Tuners
Whichever strap buttons
Hardware Colour - Black
Tuning- Drop B. Strings: EXL148 Nickel Wound, Extra-Heavy, 12-60 ​
Marty is an awesome guy, he answers mails so fast.
I wish luck for all that are waiting for their orders. Add me to the list of desperate siggery lovers xD
See ya!!


----------



## ricknasty1985

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Hi guys! I paid the deposit three days ago. This are my specs:
> Heresy 6
> Body - Ash/Ivoroid Bound Ebony
> Finish - Gloss
> Neck - Bolt on 5 Piece Wenge/Maple
> Fingerboard - Ivoroid Bound Ebony
> Inlays - Side White Blocks only
> Scale - 25.5"
> Headstock - Pariah
> Hardware
> Pickups - BKP Aftermaths Calibrated Covered Tyger
> Bridge - Hipshot
> Controls - Vol, Tone, 3 Way Switch
> Locking Tuners
> Whichever strap buttons
> Hardware Colour - Black
> Tuning- Drop B. Strings: EXL148 Nickel Wound, Extra-Heavy, 12-60 ​
> Marty is an awesome guy, he answers mails so fast.
> I wish luck for all that are waiting for their orders. Add me to the list of desperate siggery lovers xD
> See ya!!



Glad to see he answered your emails


----------



## Syriel

ricknasty1985 said:


> Glad to see he answered your emails



I always feel he answers quite fast. Is he not answering yours? IIRC there are certain email providers that seem to have a problem in sending messages to his email. Try using a different provider.


----------



## Minoin

Good for you mr Metal; those are a nice set of specs!! If you can stomach the wait, I think you are going to be very happy. 
With Marty playing with some new luthiery-toys let's hope for a faster turnover.
I'm at 7,5 month and haven't seen anything yet. Communication was steady though and I know he's working on it


----------



## OWHall

Based on Marty's mid June estimate, I recon that one more week will put me in the ngddz (NGD danger zone lol). In other words, by this time next week if all is well then Marty will be putting the finishing touches to my instrument and preparing to ship it! Wooooo! Fingers crossed haha. You can all expect some dslr born sig-spam!


----------



## animalwithin

Just emailed Marty a few hours ago, put my deposit in August 1st, 2012. Ten months, my guitar should be done, especially since we've seen some NGD's pop up, and mine pretty much just needed assembly after paint. Hope I get it in the next two weeks!


----------



## Vicious7

Been (almost) exactly one year since my build started with El Marty Awesomsauce. 

Sent him a joke email asking to change my build to a complicated multiscale hahaha, he seemed to think it funny.


----------



## Minoin

Vicious7 said:


> Been (almost) exactly one year since my build started with El Marty Awesomsauce.
> 
> Sent him a joke email asking to change my build to a complicated multiscale hahaha, he seemed to think it funny.



Haha, nice one. I'm sure his heart sank the moment he read it 
All joking aside, it might be nice to see some NGD's or updates from all the builds 
Next week will be 9 months since the deposit for me. Patiently counting down the day; I'm trying to send him not more than 1 email per month asking for updates.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Vicious7 said:


> Been (almost) exactly one year since my build started with El Marty Awesomsauce.
> 
> Sent him a joke email asking to change my build to a complicated multiscale hahaha, he seemed to think it funny.


Haha,nice. Glad he didn't put his head through his monitor before finishing the email,lol.


----------



## animalwithin

Lol hes a great guy, swamped with a ton of work! Don't think I'll be getting mine soon, Marty told me he's working on completing some older builds so not sure when mine will come along, good to see his alive and working hard though!


----------



## Minoin

1,5 weeks further and any updates from you guys? 
I'm waiting for a progress-pic which Marty promised me last week. Yup, I'm working on my angelic patience again haha.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Minoin said:


> 1,5 weeks further and any updates from you guys?
> I'm waiting for a progress-pic which Marty promised me last week. Yup, I'm working on my angelic patience again haha.


I got an email from him a few days ago about some things I wanted to confirm. Took him some time to get back to me. He said things have been REALLY hectic.


----------



## Adrian-XI

I sent him an email a few days back asking how the build is going. Haven't heard back yet, which is fine, but mine can't be too much longer.


----------



## Marty Siggery

5 guitars were shipped last week. I have no idea whether they are members of this forum or not though.


----------



## Watty

Damn, atta boy.


----------



## F0rte

More Siggery action.


----------



## OWHall

Marty recons he's aiming to finish mine today


----------



## Pearson0110

Anyone Know if hes having problems with his email? I sent him a message about a Month ago but got no reply.


----------



## animalwithin

^Emailed him a few weeks ago and he replied, I usually send two from different emails, he either gets one or the other lol. He has to have started on mine, 5+ guitars shipped. Last he told me he was completing some older builds before getting to mine, I want my Siggery!!!


----------



## Pearson0110

I sent him another on the 29th of june to check if he'd just missed my last one. Guess i just have to wait.


----------



## Marty Siggery

^ I Pm'd you earlier on here and also replied to your email on the 26th May. Also regarding h/stock, it is BRJ style


----------



## Pearson0110

Ahhh it might be my email thats screwing up. Cheers for the heads up


----------



## Pearson0110

Just a heads up i havnt received a PM


----------



## Marty Siggery

^ here on SS? It should be in your private messages? Check your notifications. Doesn't matter though as it pretty much said that I had replied to you, that's all. Technology huh


----------



## Pearson0110

Nah nothings showing up, ill just contact you through here.


----------



## Vicious7

Marty can I haz pictures?? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Kayzer

Can you guys just keep your fingers tight and wait on your built to be finished like a sir? 

It will only take longer for everybody when Marty gets like 10 mails a day asking when your built is ready. Its done when its done and a good guitar will take its time...


----------



## Vicious7

^ And just how long have you been waiting?


----------



## chinzilla1984

to be fair from what ive seen of these guitars they are worth the wait, thats why i am patiently waiting. what we all have to remember is Marty is building these guitars at a high spec for a ....ing cheap price, and the guy works all hours into the night,, he has replied to my emails at 4 am in the morning thus proving hes truly doing his best to keep us all satisfied.


----------



## OWHall

Well, I'm at just under 10 months and I have just received the pictures of my finished guitar. God damn it guys, the thing looks incredible. NGD to follow in the near future.


----------



## chinzilla1984

^^^^^^^^^
is yours the one with the crazy maple top dude? the one that split originally?


----------



## OWHall

chinzilla1984 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> is yours the one with the crazy maple top dude? the one that split originally?



That's me  I'm not going to post pics until I get it and can do a proper ngd but trust me, it's something special ;D


----------



## the_heretic_divine

OWHall said:


> That's me  I'm not going to post pics until I get it and can do a proper ngd but trust me, it's something special ;D


AGHH!!!!!! I NEED to see these pictures!!


----------



## Kayzer

Vicious7 said:


> ^ And just how long have you been waiting?



Exactly 11 Month...


----------



## OWHall

Thought I'd give you guys a pre-ngd teaser


----------



## patata

There you go

EDIT:Sexay guitar


----------



## OWHall

@Patata Cheers! Just figured it out haha


----------



## Minoin

Don't mind this posted twice haha! 

Looks really good! Can't wait to see all the angles of this beast!


----------



## geofreesun

that's looking real sexy! really pumped for mine, should be done soon


----------



## ikarus

OWHall said:


> Thought I'd give you guys a pre-ngd teaser



looks a bit like my guitar.


----------



## OWHall

ikarus said:


> looks a bit like my guitar.



It is actually quite similar to yours in many ways, which is great because I thought yours looked incredible  main difference would be the body shape, mine is based on the Ibanez S series


----------



## RickSchneider

I've been getting so many people approaching me after shows asking where I got my guitar, pricing, details on the whole process. I've been giving Marty a good wrap and have seen people write notes on their phones to check him out. Here's hoping business continues to go well!

Can't wait to see these new NGD's


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

RickSchneider said:


> I've been getting so many people approaching me after shows asking where I got my guitar, pricing, details on the whole process. I've been giving Marty a good wrap and have seen people write notes on their phones to check him out. Here's hoping business continues to go well!
> 
> Can't wait to see these new NGD's


Man, if you remember I PMd you after seeing your NGD. After that I made my mind up and decided to put my deposit. I put it the 1st of June. Now I'm waiting!
So total credit for you sir. Hope you keep rocking that beautiful guitar. Mine is also ebony top.
See yaaaa!!!


----------



## OWHall

Still not sure if mine has been shipped yet so appologies for the suspense, but I'll try and post an ngd on the delivery day. May even include a video clip if that is a popular idea? Perhaps a cover? Probably Whales by STS just because I love playing it


----------



## OWHall

Update; it's coming tomorrow :'D got a text from the couriers and everything!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

OWHall said:


> Update; it's coming tomorrow :'D got a text from the couriers and everything!


Holy shieeeetttt!! Amazing man, we want to see a proprerly NGD of that beauty. My GAS will increase 300% ahahah.
See yaa!!!


----------



## chinzilla1984

OWHall said:


> Thought I'd give you guys a pre-ngd teaser




so ....ing stoked to see this beast


----------



## OWHall

Here it is fellas! My 'Ibanez S series' style Siggery 7 string!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...6-somebody-order-siggery-ngd.html#post3635020


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

And... another lucky guy that receives his guitar and says that is perfect. Come on, moar´ guitars for us. I wish luck for all the guys that are waiting like me.
I want to see another Siggery pr0n NGD hahah


----------



## lawizeg

Hey guys, I was wondering if those of you who have had your Siggerys for a while or at least recieved them could give a review of their quality.
I was going to go Siggery at first, but then decided on Mercer Guitars for my build, but apparently his work is not good. I'm back at looking to Siggery for my copy of this BM:






Should I take the plunge?


----------



## chinzilla1984

lawizeg said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if those of you who have had your Siggerys for a while or at least recieved them could give a review of their quality.
> I was going to go Siggery at first, but then decided on Mercer Guitars for my build, but apparently his work is not good. I'm back at looking to Siggery for my copy of this BM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I take the plunge?




if you dont mind waiting then yes i would, marty has done a few of these BM replicas at the request of customers and i am yet to see a bad review on one, plus hes a fuking awesome dude to deal with !!!!


----------



## Danukenator

chinzilla1984 said:


> if you dont mind waiting then yes i would, marty has done a few of these BM replicas at the request of customers and i am yet to see a bad review on one, plus hes a fuking awesome dude to deal with !!!!



Frankly, it's because people never bad talk their own guitars so they can flip them if need be.


----------



## thewildturkey

Just a few snaps Marty provided, should be on its way as we speak. I have Q-tuner for the neck and BK-painkiller Bridge.


----------



## chinzilla1984

Danukenator said:


> Frankly, it's because people never bad talk their own guitars so they can flip them if need be.




true most people wont bad talk their own guitars for that reason, i know when marty was building some of the earlier models people had a few issues that he resolved ,since then Ive heard little or no complaints.

i know when i get mine in 3-6 months the ngd will be honest, and again the price he charges is so low even a few teething issues would not really bother me .


----------



## chinzilla1984

thewildturkey said:


> Just a few snaps Marty provided, should be on its way as we speak. I have Q-tuner for the neck and BK-painkiller Bridge.



That is looking rather tasty, loving the reverse style ibo head man. sweeeeeettt


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Turkey,that thing looks sweet! Classy,yet ready to tear someones face off!


----------



## Solodini

thewildturkey said:


>


 
That thing's tidy! I'm well jealous! What's the specs?


----------



## OWHall

lawizeg said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if those of you who have had your Siggerys for a while or at least recieved them could give a review of their quality.
> I was going to go Siggery at first, but then decided on Mercer Guitars for my build, but apparently his work is not good. I'm back at looking to Siggery for my copy of this BM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I take the plunge?



I'll vouch for his quality. I haven't had mine for very long but I love it to bits. He got it just right for me. All I'd say (and this isn't really a serious criticism, it didn't bother me too much) is that, as many users here will vouch for, he at least USED to quote unrealisticly with regards to build time. Most seem to take around 7-10 months from what I can gather but he will typically quote 4.
That is my completely fair view taken from personal experience and other customers. But as I said, final product is amazing and I thoroughly recommend Marty. 10 months is still short in the luthiery world.
Take the plunge!


----------



## animalwithin

I really want to email Marty again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minoin

I know how you feel man!! But I have to restrain myself to send 1 update-ask-email a month. I know he is working on it, but I really want it. I'm hitting the 10 months next week, so I hope it won't take too long. You're waiting even longer, right AW?


----------



## animalwithin

This is killer!! It'll be a year exactly on August 1st. Nothing but good to Marty though, great guy and awesome luthier, this wait is quite frustrating however haha.


----------



## Pearson0110

3 Months cant come any sooner!!!


----------



## chinzilla1984

Pearson0110 said:


> 3 Months cant come any sooner!!!




3 months till you order ? or did you just order
?


----------



## Pearson0110

I placed my order beginning of April. Got quoted 6 months build time but I'm prepared to wait a little longer.


----------



## chinzilla1984

Pearson0110 said:


> I placed my order beginning of April. Got quoted 6 months build time but I'm prepared to wait a little longer.




Sweet


----------



## Diversions

Anyone got a reply off Marty in the past few days?


----------



## Pearson0110

Nope, ive messaged him once every month but haven't heard anything.. but it might be his/my emails being S**t


----------



## animalwithin

Emailed him 2 months ago I think and he replied, my guitar should be done anytime soon!!!!! At least I'm hoping


----------



## Pearson0110

I dont know if mines even started tbh, i haven't recieved an email saying it has


----------



## Marty Siggery

Pearson0110 said:


> Nope, ive messaged him once every month but haven't heard anything.. but it might be his/my emails being S**t





Pearson0110 said:


> I dont know if mines even started tbh, i haven't recieved an email saying it has



All your emails have been acknowledged Matt. I have even sent you PM's on this forum too. Your guitar has been started but isn't due for completion yet. I have many customers that are in front of you that I need to get guitars done for. I'm a little unclear what emails you are referring to that are not being answered?


----------



## Pearson0110

Ive emailed you marty


----------



## Minoin

Congrats on a one year wait animalwithin!! Hope your V-shaped Siggery is on its way across the pond


----------



## animalwithin

Aw thanks Min! Great thread to be a part of and Marty is one hell of a great guy, here's to hoping it's almost done!!


----------



## OWHall

Hey guys, just letting you know I'm still madly in love with my Siggery, can't put it down even after nearly a month. I sleep with it next to my bed, the luminlay side dots look like a landing strip at night  they are unbelievably bright! Aiming to upload a couple of vids some time soon, just haven't got 'round to it yet!
Here's hoping you guys get your instruments soon! Looking forward to your ngds 
Animalwithin I think you are certainly the most deserving at this stage


----------



## animalwithin

Heard back from Marty couple days ago! Still a few guitars ahead of mine that just need assembly, then after than assembly on mine and it'll be done! I'm actually considering getting another Siggery haha.


----------



## ikarus

For those of you who are wondering what happened to my second build: 

Unfortunately I have bad news. A split has occured in the black limba. It is not repairable and the project is canceled. I got a full refund from Marty, but I am dissapointed though. 

I bought the neck from Marty and will get a new body from another luthier. Keep your eyes open for a new Rusti build thread soon.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Wow,dude,that sucks. I'm sorry to hear it.


----------



## Marty Siggery

ikarus said:


> For those of you who are wondering what happened to my second build:
> 
> Unfortunately I have bad news. A split has occured in the black limba. It is not repairable and the project is canceled. I got a full refund from Marty, but I am dissapointed though.
> 
> I bought the neck from Marty and will get a new body from another luthier. Keep your eyes open for a new Rusti build thread soon.



Yea it was disappointing as it was a really nice body, as you can see from the original thread but I couldn't release something with that kind of split across it. Repairing it would have just been a bodge which I also couldn't do. So may apologies to Jürgen. I still never got to the bottom of why it split as the remaining pieces from that plank of black limba have all remained consistent?


----------



## geofreesun

almost 2 years in the waiting now we have a progress pic to show off! I love it! I told Marty to do a Carvin deep moss green quilt top, and he nailed it


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Man, Marty is so freaking fast answering emails! I've changed specs, only the top. It has been so fast.
Ooo the green top on that bad boy is stunning dude. So clean.
Cheers.


----------



## Given To Fly

I'm kind of surprised at how impatient this forum is when it comes to their custom guitars, especially if its a one luthier operation. Waiting longer than the estimated build time is pretty much the norm with custom guitars. 2 years is a long time, but even that isn't outrageous. If you don't want to wait, don't buy a custom guitar.


----------



## Danukenator

Given To Fly said:


> I'm kind of surprised at how impatient this forum is when it comes to their custom guitars, especially if its a one luthier operation. Waiting longer than the estimated build time is pretty much the norm with custom guitars. 2 years is a long time, but even that isn't outrageous. If you don't want to wait, don't buy a custom guitar.



Except people were given a two month wait time and then had to wait six months. (Ex. Me)  Do you think people should just ignore they were given (likely knowingly given the number of instances) an inaccurate quote?


----------



## geofreesun

I think I have been very patient. Anyone with a longer wait? Many have sold their spots already.


----------



## WiseSplinter

^ On the latest version of "the list" (back on page 47) you were at the top, so I imagine you're at the front of the line, for sso members at any rate.

That top is looking f*cking sick though, I'm not going for a stain on my build, but now I kinda wish I was  , hope your NGD isn't too far off.


----------



## chinzilla1984

im looking forward to the day i get mine, if im honest Ive been waiting 6 months already and it seems like yesterday... if i don't get my build for another 6 months im not to bothered, i know this guitar is going to be funking awesome


----------



## Given To Fly

Danukenator said:


> Except people were given a two month wait time and then had to wait six months. (Ex. Me)  Do you think people should just ignore they were given (likely knowingly given the number of instances) an inaccurate quote?



You shouldn't ignore it but understand a one man operation has limitations. If anything goes wrong, everything from the supply chain to illness will have a negative effect on production. I the reason I said what I said was because I've been in your position before and was pretty angry about it at the time but the guitar came out better than I could have imagined and all was forgiven. I was promised a brief wait time too; I waited 10x longer. In my experience, the smaller the company, the longer the wait time regardless of the initial estimate of completion.

And to my negative feedback provider, head on over to TGP, there are plenty of more stupid things to read there.


----------



## Given To Fly

geofreesun said:


> I think I have been very patient. Anyone with a longer wait? Many have sold their spots already.



2 years is a long time to wait. My comment was not aimed at you.


----------



## cbhiamthewall

Solid guitars that play well and look sexy. I'm considering releasing my Luger FF7 back into the wild, because GAS is powerful. Presently my post count isn't high enough to advertise accordingly.


----------



## Pearson0110

Needs to be more NGD's...


----------



## Minoin

I totally agree  My 1 year wait time is slowly creeping up on me and I'm not really happy about that. HOWEVER, my build is going to be extremely cool; it has everything I would want out of a guitar (except piezo perhaps). 
He has kept me updated, but I just can hardly wait to see, play and hear it!


----------



## thewildturkey

My Siggery has made it from England all the way to Australia, it is in the local FEDEX for my state, but its Saturday now. Should have it Monday


----------



## the_heretic_divine

thewildturkey said:


> My Siggery has made it from England all the way to Australia, it is in the local FEDEX for my state, but its Saturday now. Should have it Monday


Ok,Turkey,you've had long enough. LETS SEE IT!


----------



## Pearson0110

NGD PLZZZ!


----------



## Deadnightshade

A couple of nice ones popped on the Siggery Guitars facebook page.Goddamn the img code doesn't work for fb images


----------



## animalwithin

^This is good news, means he should be finishing mine soon haha.


----------



## Deadnightshade

animalwithin said:


> ^This is good news, means he should be finishing mine soon haha.



Judging from the list in page 47, 2/4 guitars Marty posted today APPEAR to be:

4.Andless (8 string fanned blue quilted top)

and 

5.Vicious 7 (6 string claro walnut top)


He posted 2 more that don't appear on the list,a solid white straight scale 8 string,and a fanned fret 9 string with a killer flame maple top


----------



## Danukenator

I figure this warranted a post. 

My guitar order was supposed to come with an "ebony" fretboard. Both myself and Martin acknowledged this in our communications. When it arrived it had a very odd grain pattern. The pores were very noticeable. I figured it was just an odd cut or a random species. 

A recent NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/248655-ngd-siggery-7-string.html had a fretboard that looked exactly like the one on my guitar. The shape of the grain is REALLY distinctive. 

I imagine "bog oak" is much cheaper than ebony...so I assume he was trying to pull a fast one. Well, joke's on me I suppose as I didn't catch him. I knew he had given me a case that was used...I let that one go. This is just the final insult.


----------



## Hollowway

^Any chance it actually is ebony? I'm just figuring that the price difference is not likely large enough to risk a customer figuring out you cheated.


----------



## XxJoshxX

Hollowway said:


> ^Any chance it actually is ebony? I'm just figuring that the price difference is not likely large enough to risk a customer figuring out you cheated.



Yeah, I looked up bog oak prices and its pretty expensive, I doubt he would switch it out when there Isn't a big margin in price


----------



## Danukenator

The grain pattern was quite destinct and very clear. Bog Oak is the only wood I've seen with that style of grain. Ever seen ebony with an open grain like oak? Regardless of why it happened, he still managed to used the wrong fretboard wood.


----------



## Hollowway

Danukenator said:


> Regardless of why it happened, he still managed to used the wrong fretboard wood.



Yeah, that's a good point. Did you ask him about it? I'd be curious to see how he handles it.


----------



## Hollowway

Not to be trolling this thread (since I don't have a build going), but are you guys all posting NGDs, and these aren't getting shipped frequently, or are a lot of them out there we aren't seeing? I keep waiting for this huge influx of Siggerys.


----------



## Danukenator

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, that's a good point. Did you ask him about it? I'd be curious to see how he handles it.



 I'm LONG since done with him. It just occurred to me long after everything I was screwed in a way I never even noticed.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Danukenator said:


> I'm LONG since done with him. It just occurred to me long after everything I was screwed in a way I never even noticed.



My guess is that your guitar's ebony is straight grained and not finished in order to look blacker than it really is,thus making the wood look the same.Maybe those two woods when cut in order to have straight grain look similar,and those patterns that you mention might depend on the slab,whether the two woods are close in density etc.

But I'm no wood expert/luthier,neither you are,and instead accusing someone of fraud,SORT IT OUT,by asking Marty and sending pictures to another luthier or something like that for cross reference.


----------



## chinzilla1984

Deadnightshade said:


> Judging from the list in page 47, 2/4 guitars Marty posted today APPEAR to be:
> 
> 4.Andless (8 string fanned blue quilted top)
> 
> and
> 
> 5.Vicious 7 (6 string claro walnut top)
> 
> 
> He posted 2 more that don't appear on the list,a solid white straight scale 8 string,and a fanned fret 9 string with a killer flame maple top




yeah thats not vicious claro walnut guitar...


----------



## mphsc

Danukenator said:


> I'm LONG since done with him. It just occurred to me long after everything I was screwed in a way I never even noticed.




This sucks to read and I'm sorry to read it. Marty should just be straight up about it, and this isn;t the first time I've seen questionable work. At least it didn't come smelling like a stale cigerette like one guys, but a used case and wrong woods, wtf......


----------



## Deadnightshade

chinzilla1984 said:


> yeah thats not vicious claro walnut guitar...



goddamnit you and your walnuts


----------



## Minoin

On the upside; bog oak is probably more expensive than ebony: Bog Oak | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwoods)

Anyway, I am almost at a year waiting time and according to Marty he is finishing my build (honestly, no idea what that means). I don't mind waiting, but I'm all about honesty. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and I respect everyones, but don't start lying/deceiving... 
I don't think Marty is intentionally screwing people over though.


----------



## ikarus

Danukenator said:


> I figure this warranted a post.
> 
> My guitar order was supposed to come with an "ebony" fretboard. Both myself and Martin acknowledged this in our communications. When it arrived it had a very odd grain pattern. The pores were very noticeable. I figured it was just an odd cut or a random species.
> 
> A recent NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/248655-ngd-siggery-7-string.html had a fretboard that looked exactly like the one on my guitar. The shape of the grain is REALLY distinctive.
> 
> I imagine "bog oak" is much cheaper than ebony...so I assume he was trying to pull a fast one. Well, joke's on me I suppose as I didn't catch him. I knew he had given me a case that was used...I let that one go. This is just the final insult.



My friends Siggery was speced with a mahagonie neck and came with a maple neck! 

The tuners on my Siggery are used (or at least very old).


----------



## Danukenator

Minoin said:


> Anyway, I am almost at a year waiting time and according to Marty he is finishing my build (honestly, no idea what that means). I don't mind waiting, but I'm all about honesty. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and I respect everyones, but don't start lying/deceiving...
> I don't think Marty is intentionally screwing people over though.



Have you EVER seen ebony with grain similar to Bog Oak. I've owned about six guitars with ebony fretboards. I have a guitar on order with an ebony neck. I've sorted through stacks of ebony lumber of multiple different species when I selected that neck blank. Please, don't insult my intelligence, what I received WASN'T ebony. I simply assumed it was a bad cut of ebony at the time I received it. 

I'm in no position to sort it out with Marty. I don't have it and the person I sold it to has sold it. How do you think I feel? I screwed the person I sold it to as well.

If it was intentional or not, I don't care. The end result is the same....wrong wood FACT.


----------



## Minoin

Danukenator said:


> Have you EVER seen ebony with grain similar to Bog Oak. I've owned about six guitars with ebony fretboards. I have a guitar on order with an ebony neck. I've sorted through stacks of ebony lumber of multiple different species when I selected that neck blank. Please, don't insult my intelligence, what I received WASN'T ebony. I simply assumed it was a bad cut of ebony at the time I received it.
> 
> I'm in no position to sort it out with Marty. I don't have it and the person I sold it to has sold it. How do you think I feel? I screwed the person I sold it to as well.
> 
> If it was intentional or not, I don't care. The end result is the same....wrong wood FACT.



No worries dude, I was talking hypothetically about Marty possibly being dishonest, not you. If you're right, there is no excuse. I'll make sure to double check my Siggery when I get it


----------



## Danukenator

Yeah, I apologize if I got needlessly heated. I didn't mean to come across as a cocky asshole.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Ooo some new guitars have been posted on Facebook.Check it out if it one of those that are waiting for thir guitars. I can see a delicious 9 string headstock mmmm...


----------



## F0rte

If you are expecting a 2 month waiting time I'd hope you aren't expecting a high quality instrument.
Just thought i'd speculate on previous statements.

If you wish to have a custom guitar made, i'd expect you'd to want it to be something you cherish and you would want it to be something respectable. I personally, regardless of the proposed waiting time, would wait as long as it takes in order to receive a well built guitar and a guitar I can be proud of over a rushed and poorly built guitar.

I personally find my guitar to be exceptional and I would take it over tons of other customs that i've tried over the years. Some of these being big names as well.

I have another build beginning soon with Marty.
Specs as follows.

Strings : 6 String
Scale Length: 25.5
Construction: Bolt on
Binding: Neck, Headstock, and Body (Excluding body carve)
Body: Chambered Sapelle Mahogany
Top: 5A Curly Koa 
Neck: 5-Piece Honduran Rosewood with Ebony Fillets
Fretboard: HIGHLY figured Roasted Curly Maple
Fretboard Radius: Infinite (Completely flat)
Bridge: Gold Schaller Hannes
Tuners: Sperzel Locking (Black or Gold) I think Black would look better.
Headstock Shape: Blackmachine Headstock with Matching Curly Koa cap and matching curly koa truss rod cover
Control Cavity Cover: Matching Curly Koa
Controls: 1 Volume pot (The Bareknuckle 550k) (Push pull for In-phase out of Phase) & 3-tone toggle switch
Neck profile: Flatish C shape from frets 1-5 then gets thinner D shaped from 6-12 and stays constant.
Bridge Pickup: Rebel Yell
Neck Pickup: VH2
Pickup Covers: Zebra
Strap locks: Dunlop Recessed Strap Locks


----------



## ikarus

hahah, maybe you get my koa top. After the body disaster he said he will send it to me but it never arrived at my place...


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

LolWotGuitar said:


> If you are expecting a 2 month waiting time I'd hope you aren't expecting a high quality instrument.
> Just thought i'd speculate on previous statements.
> 
> If you wish to have a custom guitar made, i'd expect you'd to want it to be something you cherish and you would want it to be something respectable. I personally, regardless of the proposed waiting time, would wait as long as it takes in order to receive a well built guitar and a guitar I can be proud of over a rushed and poorly built guitar.
> 
> I personally find my guitar to be exceptional and I would take it over tons of other customs that i've tried over the years. Some of these being big names as well.
> 
> I have another build beginning soon with Marty.
> 
> Specs as follows.
> 
> Strings : 6 String
> Scale Length: 25.5
> Construction: Bolt on
> Binding: Neck, Headstock, and Body (Excluding body carve)
> Body: Chambered Sapelle Mahogany
> Top: 5A Curly Koa
> Neck: 5-Piece Honduran Rosewood with Ebony Fillets
> Fretboard: HIGHLY figured Roasted Curly Maple
> Fretboard Radius: Infinite (Completely flat)
> Bridge: Gold Schaller Hannes
> Tuners: Sperzel Locking (Black or Gold) I think Black would look better.
> Headstock Shape: Blackmachine Headstock with Matching Curly Koa cap and matching curly koa truss rod cover
> Control Cavity Cover: Matching Curly Koa
> Controls: 1 Volume pot (The Bareknuckle 550k) (Push pull for In-phase out of Phase) & 3-tone toggle switch
> Neck profile: Flatish C shape from frets 1-5 then gets thinner D shaped from 6-12 and stays constant.
> Bridge Pickup: Rebel Yell
> Neck Pickup: VH2
> Pickup Covers: Zebra
> Strap locks: Dunlop Recessed Strap Locks


5A curly koa top needs gold hardware sure!! Like the JP BFRs with koa top that are so rare. Seriously go gold hardware!!











So tasty and classy


----------



## F0rte

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> 5A curly koa top needs gold hardware sure!! Like the JP BFRs with koa top that are so rare. Seriously go gold hardware!



I'm 100% going gold on the hannes. Brass for the material.
As for the tuners i'm going to keep them black.

Considering having the poles on the pickups be gold.
We'll see.
But i'm pretty set on having this build done.

And I have a very specific taste for what Koa will be used on the guitar. Going to want a really unique piece. If he didn't use that piece that I saw in your thread for the headstock, I think he might use that. 

I've asked that he sends photo's of the koa top he is looking at before proceeding as i'm very picky. It also needs to be the correct thickness in order for the arm bevel to work correctly.

I'm also going for a Roasted Curly fretboard like that of Misha's dB1 that Darren made.
Love that color and fretboard and I think it would go great with the guitar. And I just love the feel of maple as well, so I figure why the hell not haha.


----------



## animalwithin

Any news folks? I saw quite a few completed guitars on his fb. Been over a year now, I just want my guitar


----------



## Andless

Deadnightshade said:


> Judging from the list in page 47, 2/4 guitars Marty posted today APPEAR to be:
> 
> 4.Andless (8 string fanned blue quilted top)





animalwithin said:


> Any news folks?



Yes, I got my ocean blue quilted FF8 last Friday. 

I intend to do a proper NGD post later on - so stay tuned - but don't hold your breath!


----------



## Minoin

Too late man, already holding my breath! Haha

My build time is a year now, can't be much longer now...

Love to see anyone elses though!


----------



## animalwithin

I hear you Min, don't know whats taking so long!!


----------



## Pikka Bird

Deadnightshade said:


> A couple of nice ones popped on the Siggery Guitars facebook page.Goddamn the img code doesn't work for fb images



Yes it does...  (this is linked directly to the image on Facebook):






You just gotta know where to look for the link (there are two ways, which gives you two different URLs)


----------



## Cosmic Junglist

Came back from holiday up in Preston for a coupla weeks to find a brand spanking new shlab of maple at home waiting to be opened up






Shout out to Greg at oregonburls.com for this magnificent specime



Hoping to use this piece for the body and headstock tops

Still saving up  The axe shall be built some day soon!


----------



## Andless

Hi guys!

I'm in a bit of a rush today, but here it is!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/249953-ngd-siggery-ff8.html


----------



## animalwithin

You lucky bastard haha, its a beauty!


----------



## Andless

animalwithin said:


> You lucky bastard haha, its a beauty!



Thanks animal!

Finally got hold of a 0.05" Allen key from the local hardware store yesterday, so now it is properly intonated as well. Plays well now with .074-.010, but currently asking myself what would be a better choice for D3/G3-E4, given the fan and all. 
Also Pondering whether or not I can bring the strings down to the current level of my Turbulence-T.

Tonally it is pretty versatile with the bars and neck + bridge pickups. Feels like you could play any genre you can throw at it, cleans, dirt, hi-gain.

My bass player friend jokingly asked me if I still needed my bass now, but yes, they are different beasts altogether. Just have the opportunity to make the lower registries a little more crowded now, and play D2 at 8th fret .


----------



## Minoin

Any news? Animalwithin? You're waiting now for 14 months, right?

I'm over a year wait time now and send Marty two emails, no luck getting a reply yet. 
Nonetheless, I still have faith my build is going to be epic 

EDIT: 
Marty got back to me: the guitar will be done within a MONTH. I'll be moving back to Holland in a month, so it'd better be


----------



## animalwithin

Good to hear Min! I sent Marty an email over a month ago and he said he has a few guitars ahead of mine that just need setting up. He finished a whole batch recently, don't see why mine isn't set to be done soon. Hate to email him again, but if yours will be done within a week mine should be shortly following...I hope haha. 14 months indeed!


----------



## Vicious7

16 months for me....

Then again, I haven't emailed him in like 4 months. XD


----------



## Minoin

animalwithin said:


> Good to hear Min! I sent Marty an email over a month ago and he said he has a few guitars ahead of mine that just need setting up. He finished a whole batch recently, don't see why mine isn't set to be done soon. Hate to email him again, but if yours will be done within a week mine should be shortly following...I hope haha. 14 months indeed!



Sorry man, I meant month instead of week.
There seem to be some difficulties with the "inlay-guys"; apparently my infinity-inlay (looks similar to Chappers' design) is taking some time.

So, time to get those specs out again. What are you getting AW?


----------



## animalwithin

I'm getting a V-guitar very similar to a Rhoads V, 6 strings. Alder body, maple bolt-on neck, ebony fingerboard with the side block inlays, so nothing fancy going on with the neck. Two Dimarzio pickups, body painted white and black. For the guitars that Marty usually builds, 7+ strings with fancy woods and stains, I feel like mine should have been done long ago haha.


----------



## Andless

animalwithin said:


> For the guitars that Marty usually builds, 7+ strings with fancy woods and stains, I feel like mine should have been done long ago haha.



... assuming he is not busy working on other guitars that may or may not have been in the backlog queue for longer still. Anyway, hope you get it soon!


----------



## animalwithin

Andless said:


> ... assuming he is not busy working on other guitars that may or may not have been in the backlog queue for longer still. Anyway, hope you get it soon!



For sure, that's why I've been patiently awaiting this whole time  Nothing but love and respect for Marty, incredible guy and luthier.


----------



## Hollowway

Looks like that crazy 9 string is FS on the bay now. He must have literally just received it and then posted the FS. I'm all over that thing except the scales - it's 25-28. I'd likely tune it to C#1, and I'd want a longer scale for that.

Anyone know who the guy is? Is he on here?


Edit: Oh, for Pete's sake, I can't get the damn link to em ad properly from my phone. You'll have to find it on there until I can get to a computer to properly link it. Sorry.


----------



## WiseSplinter

9 String Siggery Heresy Fanned Guitar Blackmachine Bernie Rico Mayones Style | eBay


----------



## JP Universe

The guy is obviously trying to make a profit on it...... that price is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Cloudy

JP Universe said:


> The guy is obviously trying to make a profit on it...... that price is absolutely ridiculous



But its a Blackmachine bernie rico mayones style guitar...


----------



## Hollowway

JP Universe said:


> The guy is obviously trying to make a profit on it...... that price is absolutely ridiculous



What are Marty's prices like these days? I'm wondering what a build like this would cost directly from him. Sub $2000?


----------



## Andless

Hollowway said:


> What are Marty's prices like these days? I'm wondering what a build like this would cost directly from him. Sub $2000?



I got the feeling that material choices mattered more to the price than the number of strings. But then I don't know what special requirements appear when hitting 9 strings, esp with that 9th string likely to be thicker than what you'd normally put on a guitar.

I'd drop him an email and ask if I were you.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Andless said:


> I got the feeling that material choices mattered more to the price than the number of strings. But then I don't know what special requirements appear when hitting 9 strings, esp with that 9th string likely to be thicker than what you'd normally put on a guitar.
> 
> I'd drop him an email and ask if I were you.



The guy states that the maple on the neck as well as the mahogany in the body are aged,so that may as well add to the price.The top seems very nice,but I doubt it added waay too much to the price.

As for special requirements for the 9 string the only thing I can think of is that you need wider pieces of wood (more or less like a 6 string bass I suppose),one extra tuner,one extra bridge saddle,and a wider bridge plate.The price difference in the pickups is negligible.

So my guess is that the guitar required large pieces of aged timber,that's why it's priced that way.Still,we can never know if he's trying to make a profit because he knows waiting times escalated quickly,unless we contact Marty as you said.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

A lot of people forget about customs. Since this guitar would have went through Russian customs the declared value would have been taxed at 30% so say it cost him

$2200(&#8364;1625) 
30% tax = $660
Shipping = $200

That comes to $3060(&#8364;2260)

Which is the price he's aiming to sell it for. Although the buyer pays shipping aswell.


----------



## JP Universe

Hollowway said:


> What are Marty's prices like these days? I'm wondering what a build like this would cost directly from him. Sub $2000?



Well the guy who bought it wouldn't have paid todays prices (If they've gone up?)... I pimped out a FF 8 string with exotic woods and it was well under this number. I won't give out the exact number but i'm 99% sure he would have paid sub $2000, maybe add taxes on top and it's close.


----------



## Deadnightshade

drawnacrol said:


> A lot of people forget about customs. Since this guitar would have went through Russian customs the declared value would have been taxed at 30% so say it cost him
> 
> $2200(&#8364;1625)
> 30% tax = $660
> Shipping = $200
> 
> That comes to $3060(&#8364;2260)
> 
> Which is the price he's aiming to sell it for. Although the buyer pays shipping aswell.



Personally I'd sell it for something like 70% of the total sum he invested in the guitar (retaining the "shipping paid by the buyer").

It might be brand new (a minor flaw is mentioned though),but if you want it gone quickly and it's NOT regarded as a "fetish"-grade instrument (aka African American machine,butt old fenders with a whore's pussy liquids transfered from the oldie rocker's right hand to the rusty bridge ,VIKs,etc) you have to chew up some losses to make the listing appealing,apart from the fact that you don't have to wait out the build time.

EDIT:the forum allows the phrase "whore's pussy liquids" but not the f-word.Engage in sexual intercourse with logic.


----------



## Minoin

He waited 1.5 times the quoted time, that's extremely good, since AW and I are both way over 3 times the quoted time. 

I don't know why he is selling that high, but I'm not going to pay that for it, plain and simple.

It's good to know Marty is still going strong


----------



## Deadnightshade

Minoin said:


> He waited 1.5 times the quoted time, that's extremely good, since AW and I are both way over 3 times the quoted time.
> 
> I don't know why he is selling that high, but I'm not going to pay that for it, plain and simple.
> 
> It's good to know Marty is still going strong



I know we ordered the same date 

Marty said I'll be good to go by the end of the month,which makes me pretty stoked,as it's close to my birthday .


----------



## Minoin

Deadnightshade said:


> I know we ordered the same date
> 
> Marty said I'll be good to go by the end of the month,which makes me pretty stoked,as it's close to my birthday .



Awesome, that means 3 new NGDs in the near future 

So, what's your spec list? The list on page 39 (if you have the same forum settings as I have) only says "Ash body , wenge+maple neck".


----------



## Deadnightshade

Minoin said:


> Awesome, that means 3 new NGDs in the near future
> 
> So, what's your spec list? The list on page 39 (if you have the same forum settings as I have) only says "Ash body , wenge+maple neck".



It's a fanned 8 string 26.5"-29.5" with swamp ash body,no top,2 pieces maple neck with wenge "wings" and ebony stringer in the center,lace deathbar in the bridge and x-bar in the neck


----------



## Pearson0110

Spoke to Marty a couple of weeks ago and hopefully mine should be completed by the end of this month!!


----------



## F0rte

So, in case you are wondering what Marty and I have been up to, expect good things...
We have you covered in the porn area.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Nice! Koa right? It looks a little like flamed Myrtlewood.


----------



## Deadnightshade

The pussy on your top cannot be unseen


----------



## Pearson0110

Oh... My... Sh*t! DAT TOOOOOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## F0rte

Deadnightshade said:


> The pussy on your top cannot be unseen



Told you.
Pr0n.

PS. a planning/build thread for this will be going up later today.
I need help in deciding on what I want for the neck. The build is going to be meant to show how good of a builder Marty is, so we want to make it as nice as possible.
IE lots of figured woods.
Playability factor doesn't worry me


----------



## Deadnightshade

LolWotGuitar said:


> I need help in deciding on what I want for the neck. The build is going to be meant to show how good of a builder Marty is, so we want to make it as nice as possible.



IMO,figured woods mean shit about workmanship.Get a good quality simple hard maple plank,shave it to the shape of a neck profile,and drool over the figures that look cool because you cut the wood in 3 dimensions.

Since it appears you don't have a budget problem,opt for a multi-laminate neck consisting of quartersawn wood,a 2 piece bookmatched fretboard (by doing that you're essentially sacrificing 1 fretboard for another instrument),pronounced headstock angle,zero fret and a good quality nut.

As neck/fretboard woods,you can't go wrong with wenge,purpleheart,hard maple,ebony etc.Even hard ash (agressive) and tulipwood (commonly used in basses for the low mids it provides) can work for the neck (as long as they are paired with other wood laminates to compensate for weight etc)


----------



## F0rte

Deadnightshade said:


> IMO,figured woods mean shit about workmanship.Get a good quality simple hard maple plank,shave it to the shape of a neck profile,and drool over the figures that look cool because you cut the wood in 3 dimensions.
> 
> Since it appears you don't have a budget problem,opt for a multi-laminate neck consisting of quartersawn wood,a 2 piece bookmatched fretboard (by doing that you're essentially sacrificing 1 fretboard for another instrument),pronounced headstock angle,zero fret and a good quality nut.
> 
> As neck/fretboard woods,you can't go wrong with wenge,purpleheart,hard maple,ebony etc.Even hard ash (agressive) and tulipwood (commonly used in basses for the low mids it provides) can work for the neck (as long as they are paired with other wood laminates to compensate for weight etc)



Figured woods react much differently when being cut in comparison to their normal counterparts. Some are very brittle, and difficult to work with and cut when figured. As far as headstock angle goes, I trust Marty's judgement. And the nut is a self lubricated. Neck will be multi-laminate no matter what. We're considering a 5-piece to a 9 piece. Still deciding.

Wenge is such a pain to work with as well, and i'm not particularly interested in it as far as feel goes. Plus it's pretty heavy.
Right now i'm stuck on Honduran Rosewood and Ebony.
I'm considering Curly Maple.

Weight doesn't bother me, it will be pretty light considering it's chambered Sapelle and the bridge material is relatively light.


----------



## Deadnightshade

LolWotGuitar said:


> Figured woods react much differently when being cut in comparison to their normal counterparts. Some are very brittle, and difficult to work with and cut when figured. As far as headstock angle goes, I trust Marty's judgement. And the nut is a self lubricated. Neck will be multi-laminate no matter what. We're considering a 5-piece to a 9 piece. Still deciding.
> 
> Wenge is such a pain to work with as well, and i'm not particularly interested in it as far as feel goes. Plus it's pretty heavy.
> Right now i'm stuck on Honduran Rosewood and Ebony.
> I'm considering Curly Maple.
> 
> Weight doesn't bother me, it will be pretty light considering it's chambered Sapelle and the bridge material is relatively light.



I stand corrected,I didn't know that they were harder to work with.But still,them being brittle doesn't sound like a good idea.I mean,wood is chosen because it's "easy" to work with,elastic and hard.I doubt there's gonna be any real danger,but since you're still in the design stage I won't sway away from the recommendation to make them at least quartersawn.

Wenge works great as a neck laminate (as well as a fretboard).A pure wenge neck is indeed heavy,unless it's thin to the point of design mistake (ask me,I had a Roter once ).Funny thing,hard ash is even more dense but that's rarely mentioned.Also rarely used in necks 

Ebony and Honduran Mahogany seem to be good options.What about purpleheart for fretboard?Unless you don't like its aesthetics,it performs well and is rarely seen on guitar fretboards.

Also what do you think about a bookmatched fretboard?Even if you don't want a quartersawn fretboard with straight figures parallel to the guitar's centre line ,a bookmatched wood of one of your figured choises would look unique (and may be a bit more stable)


----------



## UnderTheSign

^ wengé might be heavy but I'm pretty sure ebony and rose wood are just as heavy/heavier.

Wouldn't use purpleheart for a fretboard simply because 5 years from now it'll be brown (it does then when exposed to UV).


----------



## Deadnightshade

UnderTheSign said:


> because 5 years from now it'll be brown (it does then when exposed to UV).



A luthier I know has made a "beater" bass for him that has purpleheart neck and fretboard.He has it for more than 5 years and it's not brown.It's not bright purple either,but definitely not brown


----------



## chinzilla1984

my NGD dudes.. its a bit messy as ive not had enough coffee

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tions/252238-ngd-siggery-6-string-custom.html


----------



## animalwithin

Emailed Marty a couple weeks ago, didn't get a reply. Perhaps it didn't go through, my guitar should be done.


----------



## geofreesun

mine should be complete too, according to the last email. just waiting on payment info and pix.


----------



## Homer3005

animalwithin said:


> Emailed Marty a couple weeks ago, didn't get a reply. Perhaps it didn't go through, my guitar should be done.



Yes i have the same "problem", emailed him some weeks ago but didn't get a reply.

But, i think he does his best to get the guitars done, so it's not a big thing for me.
How long have you been waiting, Animal?


----------



## animalwithin

Its been about 14 months now, mine definitely should be done, there's been a slew of guitars completed in the last couple months and last I heard from Marty he said he's just got a few to complete before he gets to mine. He's always answered my emails, it could just be his email acting up again.


----------



## Deadnightshade

animalwithin said:


> Its been about 14 months now, mine definitely should be done, there's been a slew of guitars completed in the last couple months and last I heard from Marty he said he's just got a few to complete before he gets to mine. He's always answered my emails, it could just be his email acting up again.



Do you happen to have gmail?I have gmail and I don't know but sometimes it's Marty's email acting up,sometimes it's mine (happened to me one more time not to receive an email from another person).Email him again it's no shame.He usually gets back to you within a matter of few days.

If i understand correctly,he is finishing guitars in "batches".Next "batch" is for the end of this month,supposedly.


----------



## animalwithin

Yup, it was his email haha. I have AOL too so I understand how it can be sketchy at times. Guitar is done, just needs some quick assembly and hopefully I'll get pics soon!!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

I've emailed Marty to try to change hardware colour and pickpus. I will give you a clue.
Someone said this...




and this...?


----------



## Adrian-XI

Anyone struggling to get in contact with Marty lately?


----------



## tmfrank

Adrian-XI said:


> Anyone struggling to get in contact with Marty lately?



I've had no problem getting word from him directly through his email. Granted, it was for a possible inquiry about a week ago.


----------



## animalwithin

Try a different email Adrian. Sometimes my AOL email goes through to him, other times only my hotmail will work.


----------



## jfrey

trying to get some sort of deal with marty, but seems like he's kind of busy..
should i wait for his reply or should i call him directly?


----------



## Minoin

Yeah, I have had some trouble getting a decent stream of answers, but that is probably mainly because I ask so many questions. 
To my knowledge, he is extremely busy working through the backlog. I am less than 3 weeks away from moving back to The Netherlands and we agreed my build would be in my hands before then. I'd rather move the guitar across the pond myself 

I think AW is next in line to get his build (14 month waiting time) and I'm right after that with 13 months waiting time.

BUT, it is going to be awesome!!

PF78; I'd say give him a ring to get the best answer.


----------



## Adrian-XI

FWIW, my build is currently at 19 months.


----------



## jfrey

Minoin said:


> Yeah, I have had some trouble getting a decent stream of answers, but that is probably mainly because I ask so many questions.
> To my knowledge, he is extremely busy working through the backlog. I am less than 3 weeks away from moving back to The Netherlands and we agreed my build would be in my hands before then. I'd rather move the guitar across the pond myself
> 
> I think AW is next in line to get his build (14 month waiting time) and I'm right after that with 13 months waiting time.
> 
> BUT, it is going to be awesome!!
> 
> PF78; I'd say give him a ring to get the best answer.



it may sound ridiculous, but i arranged to have an one-to-one trade with my mayones for one of his build
hope it works out soon!
He quoted that the waiting time will be 6 months from the get-go, may it will take longer but....


----------



## Pearson0110

Soon!!! my heresy 7 will arrive!


----------



## ikarus

pf78 said:


> it may sound ridiculous, but i arranged to have an one-to-one trade with my mayones for one of his build



You trade a Mayones for a Siggery?! 
Which modell is it and what do you get for it?


----------



## chinzilla1984

I do like a good mayo


----------



## chinzilla1984

so you all know pf78 is an awesome guy and we were all set to swap my siggery for his mayo setius lizard... he had ordered some painkillers at a very cheap price on ebay and we were set to meet next week... i have backed out of the deal.... here are my reasons and i hope it does not make me sound like a t&%t

the guitar he has is nice .. its a mayo but after doing re-perch i have found it was the base model setius from 2010... spec wise it does not compare to the siggery.
my dad is a seasoned session musician and having played my guitar that marty put alot of time into he says it is up there with some of the best guitars he has played and if i was to get rid i should sell it then i can get a guitar i truly love.
i will admit i feel like a bit of a dick and im sorry i have let him down but sadly we all get swept away in the moment then later come to our senses.

the guitar would be for sale £1200.. based in lincoln uk and would be collection only


----------



## Cloudy

chinzilla1984 said:


> so you all know pf78 is an awesome guy and we were all set to swap my siggery for his mayo setius lizard... he had ordered some painkillers at a very cheap price on ebay and we were set to meet next week... i have backed out of the deal.... here are my reasons and i hope it does not make me sound like a t&%t
> 
> the guitar he has is nice .. its a mayo but after doing re-perch i have found it was the base model setius from 2010... spec wise it does not compare to the siggery.
> my dad is a seasoned session musician and having played my guitar that marty put alot of time into he says it is up there with some of the best guitars he has played and if i was to get rid i should sell it then i can get a guitar i truly love.
> i will admit i feel like a bit of a dick and im sorry i have let him down but sadly we all get swept away in the moment then later come to our senses.



Shit happens man, Ive had a few people back out on deals with me and you end up getting over it  

Mayones are great axes so its not like hes stuck with a shitty guitar or anything


----------



## chinzilla1984

Cloudy said:


> Shit happens man, Ive had a few people back out on deals with me and you end up getting over it
> 
> Mayones are great axes so its not like hes stuck with a shitty guitar or anything



i have offered to also pay his train fair to cover the loss and also ive advised he could fit or re-sell the bkps

i do feel shitty but it happens , im not gonna trade and regret it later down the line


----------



## Minoin

chinzilla1984 said:


> i have offered to also pay his train fair to cover the loss and also ive advised he could fit or re-sell the bkps
> 
> i do feel shitty but it happens , im not gonna trade and regret it later down the line



I know how you feel; being a man of your word is very important and you don't want to be the asshole that plays a trick on someone. 
But in the end you have be honest with yourself and back out if it doesn't feel right. I think it is good you're refunding his train ticket. 
Next time, think twice before parting with a beloved guitar 

So why are you selling? Your NGD was very positive, so why the quick change of heart?


----------



## chinzilla1984

Minoin said:


> I know how you feel; being a man of your word is very important and you don't want to be the asshole that plays a trick on someone.
> But in the end you have be honest with yourself and back out if it doesn't feel right. I think it is good you're refunding his train ticket.
> Next time, think twice before parting with a beloved guitar
> 
> So why are you selling? Your NGD was very positive, so why the quick change of heart?




well ive offered to refund but he has not yet replied, i love the guitar dont get me wrong.. loads of people have played it and loved it.... but i dont completely click with it... i had the same with a les paul custom.. loved it but did not fully click... the guitar really is solid and sounds immense, i would go as far to say its the best guitar ive ever played, it does however not inspire me like some of my other axes do...

also it will be up for sale but it wont go cheap as this cost more than the usual due to the actual build.. i would say its some of martys best work.


----------



## chinzilla1984

so has anyone got any builds due soon??


----------



## chinzilla1984

hi guys just to let you all know that i am not parting with my guitar because of build quality issues or playability issues, i have been a long time player of many different brands of guitars and i have owned some good stuff and played some extraordinary guitars, this is up there with the best guitars i have played, i just dont feel this build is for me and it does not suit my change in musical direction.


----------



## Pearson0110

I have a build due any day soon, Put down my deposit 6 months ago for a 7 specs are: 
* 7 string
* Right handed
* Scale length 26.5"
* Construction method Bolt on
* Mahogany body
* Claro Walnut top ( Body and headstock cap with blackmachine style bevel)
* Belly cut 
* Ivoroid binding (body, neck and headstock)
* Reverse headstock (Bernie Rico style)
* Neck material 7piece maple/mahogany/wenge (Maple-Mahogany-Maple-Wenge-Maple-Mahogany-Maple)
* Ebony Fretboard
* 24 Frets
* XJ Frets
* Thin U neck shape 
* Luminlay Dots (Blue)
* Bone nut
* Black hardware
* Hipshot Fixed bridge
* Sperzel locking tuners
* Bareknuckle black hawk set ( Bridge and neck alnico)
* No pickup rings direct mounted
* 1 Volume
* 3 way toggle
* Back plate Mahogany
* Claro Walnut truss rod cover
* All Access neck joint


----------



## ricknasty1985

chinzilla1984 said:


> so has anyone got any builds due soon??



I received an email back from Marty around 2 weeks ago saying mine was all done and ready to be assembled.

I'll let you all know how it goes, I'm damn excited.


----------



## animalwithin

Mine should be done within these next couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Saku

Hi guys,I ordered custom 7 string haha

How long did it take to receive material photo and the process of building guitar photo from Siggery guitars?


----------



## JP Universe

when was the last NGD posted? I think most of you have a long wait ahead.....


----------



## Deadnightshade

Mine was supposed to be finished at the end of October,however Marty couldn't make it.

I asked him to give me a pessimistic completion date instead on a constantly rolling one,and we agreed that the guitar should be done in January,absolute worst case scenario.That means that my total waiting time should be 14 months.It's a reasonable timeframe given the price,custom specs,and value to money ratio.


----------



## animalwithin

^Mine will be at 15 months (hopefully no more haha), so it sounds about right. Although I know a couple guys got there's relativity quickly.


----------



## geofreesun

made my final payment, should be en route soon! that deep moss green ff8 on siggery fb is mine!


----------



## Minoin

Wow, that one looks absolutely amazing! Great color!


----------



## WiseSplinter

Shit son, nice top and side markers, well done!


----------



## geofreesun

been waiting for almost 2 years you know!! can't wait now.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It looks awesome!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Uuu dude that's tasty. I want to hear that beast so bad! I ordered side markers like yours.

I 'm waiting for Minoin's too.These guitars are going to be tits.
I think I will have mine in September next year(I put my deposit the 1st of June of 2013)


----------



## Deadnightshade

It's like green grass with a beautiful tree (fretboard) emerging from it...


----------



## pondman

Frig ! that is gorgeous


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Each finished Siggery I see makes me rethink my finish choice as I can't imagine it looking as great as these, especially the green quilt.

Those side markers are nice too, I'll have to incorporate those as well.


----------



## animalwithin

You've got some great taste man, that turned out beautiful!! Every completed Siggery is once step closer to mine


----------



## DestroyerD

jesus! that green is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

animalwithin said:


> You've got some great taste man, that turned out beautiful!! Every completed Siggery is once step closer to mine



Thats what I tought too. Marty closing Guitar batches is getting me more excited.
Hoping to see yours too animalwithin.


----------



## OWHall

Just restrung my Siggery. Feelin' fresh and smelling lemony.
Gentlemen, however long you wait, it will be worth it. I know I haven't posted for a good while so here's the update; stoked.
Put your faith in Marty, he's a good man and builds amazing instruments. I know many of you are currently waiting longer than expected, I was there once too. Patience is a virtue. He will deliver.
I still can't leave mine alone months later and I've never had that with a guitar before.


----------



## lorguitarist

I have just finished reading every single page in this thread and it's pretty much solitified my decision of going with Siggery. All these guitars in here are beautiful. So I've been talking with Marty about a build of my own, and I'll be putting my deposit down very soon. I just wanted to get a couple of suggestions from the guys here.

I'ts going to be a 6 string Danny Glover Eddie Murphy Chris Rock - Machine.....similar to RickScheider's. It will be swamp ash with ebony top, rosewood neck with ebony fillets, ebony board, Sperzel trim locks, Hipshot fixed bridge, BKP Juggs.

I just can't decide a few things. Would an AANJ and or body contour be wierd on a BM? Also what finish to get on it....oil?

Thanks for you help, and I can't wait to be a part of the Siggery family. Marty has been great so far and very good with his communication. He has said he's trying to finish his backlog of a few complicated builds and has given me a completion time around March (I'm sure it'll be a little later than that, but that's OK, I'll let it slide due to his super work...haha!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

lorguitarist said:


> Thanks for you help, and I can't wait to be a part of the Siggery family. Marty has been great so far and very good with his communication. He has said he's trying to finish his backlog of a few complicated builds and has given me a completion time around March (I'm sure it'll be a little later than that, but that's OK, I'll let it slide due to his super work...haha!



That is a nice quote for completion. It makes me happy since that means I should get mine very soon 
I payed a deposit on a Ran in august and the build won't begin till march


----------



## RickSchneider

Hey guys I recorded a guitar playthrough of the first single of my bands EP with our other guitarist just yesterday. It's dubbed audio of the track (which was recorded with the siggery) and its not a super technical guitar song, but hopefully you guys get some enjoyment checking it out! It'll be posted in the next 2 days so ill be back to put it here when it's uploaded


----------



## ikarus

lorguitarist said:


> I'ts going to be a 6 string Danny Glover Eddie Murphy Chris Rock - Machine.....similar to RickScheider's. It will be swamp ash with ebony top, rosewood neck with ebony fillets, ebony board, Sperzel trim locks, Hipshot fixed bridge, BKP Juggs.



oh wow, really original specs. Are you guys not tired of the 1000st BM copy?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

ikarus said:


> oh wow, really original specs. Are you guys not tired of the 1000st BM copy?


Hey dude he knows what he's buying. What happen? BM created the only modern superstrat in the world? Tell me what do you understand for original specs.
Hollowbody V 7 string guitar maybe? Original enough?
Common dude...


----------



## Minoin

We're buying guitars we like and want to play ourselves. We are not buying guitars for the excitement of others. So, if the 1001th BM copy is perfect, go for it!
Yes, it is not very original, but it's working out great for a lot of people.

My build is not going to be the next BM clone because I wanted the perfect personalized guitar, but if someone doesn't like it, I don't care 
*BUT MINE IS GONNA BE BALLS*

BTW Ikarus, you love BM copies!


----------



## ikarus

Minoin said:


> BTW Ikarus, you love BM copies!



Nope, finally sold my Siggery. Not a customer anymore. And as you all know the second build got destroyed.


----------



## Minoin

ikarus said:


> Nope, finally sold my Siggery. Not a customer anymore. And as you all know the second build got destroyed.



? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...rs-7-string-body-black-limba-koa-content.html
True, you made some nice adjustments, but it still looks like a BM copy, right?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Minoin said:


> ? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...rs-7-string-body-black-limba-koa-content.html
> True, you made some nice adjustments, but it still looks like a BM copy, right?



Mmm...What it's that? Another BM copy? So f**n' original...
Oh! The irony!


----------



## ikarus

Minoin said:


> ? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...rs-7-string-body-black-limba-koa-content.html
> True, you made some nice adjustments, but it still looks like a BM copy, right?



touche! But it has at least a different headstock. 



Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Mmm...What it's that? Another BM copy? So f**n' original...
> Oh! The irony!


----------



## Hollowway

ikarus said:


> touche! But it has at least a different headstock.



Yeah, it's got a Duality copy HS.

(Jk)


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

ikarus said:


> touche! But it has at least a different headstock.



Don't get me wrong man,I don't want to argue or fight with anyone.
What I've told about your guitar is so false. I'm a sucker for Koa, that guitar is going to be amazing. Please go gold hardware!
Sorry if you have offendend with my comment
Cheers!!


----------



## ikarus

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, it's got a Duality copy HS.
> 
> (Jk)


I dont think that it looks like the VIK headstock. Its just reversed headstock with two different woods, simple as that. At first we came up with an idea that was very similar to VIKs design, but Rusti stated clearly that he will not copy another luthiers headstock. I think our new design looks cool and really different from the duality headstock.



Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Don't get me wrong man,I don't want to argue or fight with anyone.
> What I've told about your guitar is so false. I'm a sucker for Koa, that guitar is going to be amazing. Please go gold hardware!
> Sorry if you have offendend with my comment
> Cheers!!



no offense taken, dude. Of course I go with gold hardware. 
Hopefully there are some updates soon.


----------



## Danukenator

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Don't get me wrong man,I don't want to argue or fight with anyone.
> What I've told about your guitar is so false. I'm a sucker for Koa, that guitar is going to be amazing. Please go gold hardware!
> Sorry if you have offendend with my comment
> Cheers!!



 I don't get what's wrong. He was calling people out for getting BM styled guitars and then got a BM style guitar. The fact that his is LESS similar to the original BM design doesn't mean it is entirely dissimilar.


----------



## lorguitarist

ikarus said:


> oh wow, really original specs. Are you guys not tired of the 1000st BM copy?




Sue me. I love the BM design but obviously I can't get one. So, since it's gonna be my custom, I think I'll get what I want.


----------



## lorguitarist

Sorry for the double post. How about some suggestions? AANJ and or body contour? Also been playing around with the idea of the Hannes instead of the Hipshot, but I've never played with one. Whatcha think?


----------



## chinzilla1984

lorguitarist said:


> Sorry for the double post. How about some suggestions? AANJ and or body contour? Also been playing around with the idea of the Hannes instead of the Hipshot, but I've never played with one. Whatcha think?




i went with the aanj, 24 frets with 7 piece neck it felt amazing.. the hannes bridge is incredible, it almost feels like there is no bridge at all.
also the hannes is very resonant so the sustain is incredible.. not to add they are easy to maintain.


----------



## RickSchneider

Hey guys!


----------



## Minoin

Great looking guitar Rick and solid playing!


----------



## simeonharris

i have one on order (since August 2012)

specs will be

8 string headless with fanned frets, tuned low B to high A
maple neck with ebony fingerboard, 24 frets
chambered alder body with walnut top
humbucker in bridge, stacked humbucker in neck and sustainiac (7 string version)
abm single tuners and strandberg string locks
scale length 600mm to 660mm

i made a rough mockup that looks like this...







and marty was kind enough to send me some pics of the neck...(which has now been completed)



























marty hasn't been well lately and has been told to rest up, i believe. just looking at the amazing grain on the fingerboard and the neck...i think this instrument is going to be well worth waiting for!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Looks awesome! How do you tune it though?

Edit: Nevermind. I wasn't aware ABM made single saddles with tuners.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Awesome that you're getting a custom with a high A.
I'd like to see more fanned 8 strings like this.


----------



## animalwithin

This is the worst wait in the world!! I'm chronically checking my email lol.


----------



## ricknasty1985

animalwithin said:


> This is the worst wait in the world!! I'm chronically checking my email lol.



We must be in the same boat haha


----------



## Pearson0110

I'm also playing the waiting game, but not nearly as long as you animal... Just waiting anxiously


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Waiting sucks.


----------



## Pearson0110

How have you managed to get pics?


----------



## OWHall

Gorgeous top dude. Can't go wrong with spalted maple.


----------



## animalwithin

Definitely can't go wrong with spalted maple! Never gotten pics, I guess I could have asked Marty for some but I never wanted to bother him in that way, I was already emailing like once a month haha. Should be done any day now!!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

I actually didn't get the pic from Marty directly.
This build was for sale and someone else asked Marty for the pic and passed it along to those interested.

The pickup routes will be modified to fit the lace x-bar/deathbar set.


----------



## OWHall

animalwithin said:


> Definitely can't go wrong with spalted maple! Never gotten pics, I guess I could have asked Marty for some but I never wanted to bother him in that way, I was already emailing like once a month haha. Should be done any day now!!



Yours has gotta be done soon dude, I'm sure you were even before me weren't you? Or am I getting confused? I ordered in September 2012 and got it after 10 months


----------



## Homer3005

Yes, Marty said to me that there are some "quite old" builds he wants to finish in the next time before doing mine.
By the way, can anybody post a current waiting list as the old one? I'm unsure who received his one and who didn't.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Homer3005 said:


> Yes, Marty said to me that there are some "quite old" builds he wants to finish in the next time before doing mine.
> By the way, can anybody post a current waiting list as the old one? I'm unsure who received his one and who didn't.



Man when did you ordered yours?
I ordered mine 1st of June of this year, anyone thinks that my building has started yet?
I could email Marty but I know he's busy.
The list could be ideal


----------



## WiseSplinter

^ I ordered mine is June 2012 and have yet to hear anything about it starting. I haven't been hounding him at all though, so I've really no idea if anything has happened yet.


----------



## Pearson0110

I ordered mine at the end of april and apparently it's close to finishing. Just getting his older builds completed first


----------



## Homer3005

Yes, ordered mine at the end of april too.
I think yours is done soon, WiseSplinter 

Well yes, i don't want to bother him every week so i think it's done when it's done..i know i get a great piece of guitar from him so it's no problem if it takes a bit longer to finish it.


----------



## animalwithin

OWHall said:


> Yours has gotta be done soon dude, I'm sure you were even before me weren't you? Or am I getting confused? I ordered in September 2012 and got it after 10 months



Paid my deposit on August 1, 2012. You got yours pretty quick! I'm badly wanting to see my guitar as the guys at Acacia messed up my specs and built something other than what I spec'd out, so mad.


----------



## OWHall

animalwithin said:


> Paid my deposit on August 1, 2012. You got yours pretty quick! I'm badly wanting to see my guitar as the guys at Acacia messed up my specs and built something other than what I spec'd out, so mad.



No way!? That's so frustrating man. Did they reimburse you? Or do you now have a guitar you didn't ask for? I was contemplating going with Acacia when I was looking to get a custom done, I'm glad I chose Siggery based on that. (the other contender was Invictus lmao, we all remember that saga)


----------



## Minoin

Wow, that really sucks, not hearing good things about Acacia for some time now.

Marty is indeed swamped with work, hence the increasing building times. Mine should be finally done within 1-2 weeks  Can't wait to see the guitar in full glory!


----------



## animalwithin

They got the wrong inlays, the wrong trem, no headstock logo...and this is after a 1.5 year wait with no picture update, so incredibly mad. I told them I want a refund...they said they can refund me in payments, I just hope I get my money back. I should have gone with Marty from the get go, he's making me a 6 string though. Thats two failed luthiers regarding a 7 string, universe doesn't want to make it happen I guess lol.


----------



## geofreesun

just want to add my NGD to the siggery megathread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-ngd-siggery-8ff-deep-moss-green-dat-top.html
i am a happy customer for sure.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

geofreesun said:


> just want to add my NGD to the siggery megathread:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-ngd-siggery-8ff-deep-moss-green-dat-top.html
> i am a happy customer for sure.


YES uu that so amazing. It's like you have Amazonia in that top.
Ohhh let's see the next Siggerys from users.I'm so excited.


----------



## Subdivisions_709

Hey guys, any news? I was just talking to Marty and he said he is going to try and get mine done right after Christmas! I know it will probably be a bit longer but to know that the end is almost (hopefully) in sight is awesome


----------



## Minoin

Mine should be done next week! I'm absolutely psyched about this build, can't wait to get my hands on it. It is going to be EPIC  
Can you imagine? 7-string, Mahogany body (Heresy shape), maple laminate and a buckeye burl top, beveled edges, 5 piece set neck (deep pocket; rosewood, maple, purpleheart) OFR, BKP Holy Diver/Miracle Man etc. etc.
You can guess I'm pretty thrilled


----------



## animalwithin

Mine should be done this week, if not next! Got a few pics from Marty, and its PERFECT!!!!!! This was so worth the wait and Marty is the epitome of what a luthier should be


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

animalwithin said:


> Mine should be done this week, if not next! Got a few pics from Marty, and its PERFECT!!!!!! This was so worth the wait and Marty is the epitome of what a luthier should be



Marty's work is amazing
Can you post at least one teaser pic before the you make the NGD Thread?


----------



## Subdivisions_709

^This


----------



## animalwithin

He really is a master at his craft. Unfortunately I can't post any pics though


----------



## OWHall

I still maintain that my Siggery is the nicest guitar I've played. The dude rules.
God damn it animal, you tease!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

C'mon dudes, I'm dying to see your Siggerys.(mine included hehe)
Animalwithin and Minoin's are very close. Ufff I'm dying...


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Subdivisions_709 said:


> Hey guys, any news? I was just talking to Marty and he said he is going to try and get mine done right after Christmas! I know it will probably be a bit longer but to know that the end is almost (hopefully) in sight is awesome



Hi man, when did you order yours?


----------



## ikarus

OWHall said:


> I still maintain that my Siggery is the nicest guitar I've played. The dude rules.
> God damn it animal, you tease!



then you havent played high end guitars or I just had bad luck with mine. I guess I had just bad luck.


----------



## Subdivisions_709

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Hi man, when did you order yours?



Hey man! I ordered mine last October so I'm like 14 months in now.


----------



## Homer3005

Something new from the Siggery Facebook Page


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Homer3005 said:


> Something new from the Siggery Facebook Page


Dudeee, I'm not very keen in V's but geez...
Is it anyone's from here?


----------



## OWHall

ikarus said:


> then you havent played high end guitars or I just had bad luck with mine. I guess I had just bad luck.



I have played a fair few actually dude, prs customs, usa jacksons, mayones, my other guitar is a Japanese Ibanez prestige S5470F... The list goes on...
Sounds like either you had bad luck (in which case I'm sorry to hear that buddy) or I had good luck (in which case yay me! Haha)
Sorry if I missed this but what did you dislike about yours?

Ps. That thing is sick. Cool to see something so different come out of Marty's workshop! Is it yours animal?


----------



## Minoin

I think that one has to be AWs; he was the one that ordered a V with a paintjob. Also, mr SA from Los Angeles claimed this beast on the Siggery page. Coincidence? I don't think so!
That thing is brutal man... Normally not a fan of extreme shapes, but that thing oozes quality. Hope it plays and sounds the way it looks!

On a sidenote, I have quite a few expensive guitars and I'm expecting Marty to top that. We'll see what happens.
BTW, none of you worried about the guitar traveling under very cold circumstances?


----------



## Homer3005

It's not mine, but there are some more pics coming up at the Siggery Facebookpage, so i thought i should share them because of the great feedback.


----------



## ricknasty1985

Some more good news guys, mine is done and will be shipped early January! I'm boring and simply got a B2 Replica. Might experiment when I decide to drop my next order though, I must say I'm damn excited to try out a Siggery.


----------



## Homer3005

I'm even boring and ordered a B7 Replica, but who cares if you like it 

By the way, when have you ordered yours Rick?


----------



## Pearson0110

My guitar sound be done and with me mid January!! Excited isn't the word, Also thinking about placing an order for a 6 string. Fender jaguar shape but with a modern twist eg. pickups, hardware and exotic woods!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Pearson0110 said:


> My guitar sound be done and with me mid January!! Excited isn't the word, Also thinking about placing an order for a 6 string. Fender jaguar shape but with a modern twist eg. pickups, hardware and exotic woods!



Jaguar with modern look?
YEZZZ PLZ!!!

Anyway I think next time I will go with fanned headless 7. But know all I want is my Siggery


----------



## tmfrank

I'm about ready to put a deposit down on a Siggery (probably a Blackmachine Clone for what it's worth), but I'm super nervous. This is the first custom guitar I will have ordered, and I just wonder if there are better companies out there to deal with. Anybody have any advice for me?


----------



## animalwithin

I can personally tell you that Marty Siggery is by far one of the kindest, most honorable, hard working people out there, let alone in the luthier world. His level of customer service is unmatched. I dealt with two American luthiers here before him and they robbed me of my money and turned out to be terrible. And these were guys with big shops working with a few people. Then you got Marty on his own working in a small shop in the U.K. churning out quality instruments and always seeking to offer the best customer service and satisfaction and he delivers. He ALWAYS replied to my emails in a timely manner despite the fact that I constantly bothered him on a monthly basis lol. As for build quality, I can't say as I haven't gotten my guitar yet but I'm positive its an extremely well crafted instrument that plays superbly. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with a Siggery


----------



## Minoin

I agree with most of what AW said; absolutely nice and hard working luthier. Because he is a one man job, there are fluctuations in his building times. Meaning that if you want exotic woods, weird shapes, multiple layers of paint/stain and other special requests; it is going to take time. So, I wouldn't recommend him if you are very limited on building time and have a lot of special demands.

However, if you have patience and take the time, Marty is going to build one epic guitar 

I got some pictures (which I won't post just yet) and all I can say is: WTF. Brilliant


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Minoin said:


> I agree with most of what AW said; absolutely nice and hard working luthier. Because he is a one man job, there are fluctuations in his building times. Meaning that if you want exotic woods, weird shapes, multiple layers of paint/stain and other special requests; it is going to take time. So, I wouldn't recommend him if you are very limited on building time and have a lot of special demands.
> 
> However, if you have patience and take the time, Marty is going to build one epic guitar
> 
> I got some pictures (which I won't post just yet) and all I can say is: WTF. Brilliant


Dude I've already seen Animalwithin's and it was so damn hot,now it's your turn.Common dudee!!!
That means that more Siggerys will be finished in a couple of months. Can´t wait!!!


----------



## Danukenator

I'll offer a counter opinion, respectfully.

In my experience, Marty was completely unable to estimate the completion time of the instrument, Sure five or six weeks isn't a big deal, five or six months... It got to the point where I'm sure he was intentionally dishonest as it would be near impossible to repeatedly string me on for that period of time saying "It will be done in a week or two," over and over again.

The actual guitars themselves aren't all that great. I was new to the high end guitar game at this point so I didn't really know what and where I should be looking. Live and learn.

-The frets were fine, they worked. They weren't smooth like a Jackson Select. I had hoped for exceptional fretwork, didn't get it.

-The case he sent was dirty and had little flecks of metal inside of it. I never found out if he sent me a used case or if he had gotten scraps of his bridge plate milling into it but I had to meticulously clean it to get it up to snuff. I was lucky the guitar wasn't damaged.

-I was NOT given an ebony fretboard. Let me be clear, I've had a lot of guitars with ebony fretboards. I've been to lumber yards to pick ebony before. I know what ebony looks like and have played and seen many different varieties. Based on pictures on this thread, I was given a "bog oak" fretboard as it has the same distinctive grain pattern. Again, was this Marty intentionally lying? I'll give him the benefit of the doubt but a wrong fretboard is a BIG flaw. 

-Build quality was, again, fine. Neck pocket could have been tighter, wasn't loose. Everything simply seemed by the numbers as opposed to a truely nice job.

Honestly, get a Carvin. I picked one up for 350$ and it has far nicer workmanship then a Siggery. The fretwork on Carvins is FAR better. If you need a custom, go for Ran. My FF8 was better in every respect. EBMM beats all three. 

I don't want to be a wet blanket. I've heard he has gotten better and perhaps I got a dud. In my experience his guitars match exactly what one would expect in that price range and certainly nothing more.


----------



## Minoin

Thanks for the honest and well-written opinion. Some of those things you point at are pretty bad indeed. Quality-wise I can only argue that the pictures look great and on par with what I have/had (EBMM, PRS, PAS custom etc.). We'll see about the rest when I get it.
Perhaps the problem is the inconsistency in quality, I don't know. There is probably no company without lemons. But if there are, it is important to let people know what's up.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Danukenator said:


> I'll offer a counter opinion, respectfully.
> 
> In my experience, Marty was completely unable to estimate the completion time of the instrument, Sure five or six weeks isn't a big deal, five or six months... It got to the point where I'm sure he was intentionally dishonest as it would be near impossible to repeatedly string me on for that period of time saying "It will be done in a week or two," over and over again.
> 
> The actual guitars themselves aren't all that great. I was new to the high end guitar game at this point so I didn't really know what and where I should be looking. Live and learn.
> 
> -The frets were fine, they worked. They weren't smooth like a Jackson Select. I had hoped for exceptional fretwork, didn't get it.
> 
> -The case he sent was dirty and had little flecks of metal inside of it. I never found out if he sent me a used case or if he had gotten scraps of his bridge plate milling into it but I had to meticulously clean it to get it up to snuff. I was lucky the guitar wasn't damaged.
> 
> -I was NOT given an ebony fretboard. Let me be clear, I've had a lot of guitars with ebony fretboards. I've been to lumber yards to pick ebony before. I know what ebony looks like and have played and seen many different varieties. Based on pictures on this thread, I was given a "bog oak" fretboard as it has the same distinctive grain pattern. Again, was this Marty intentionally lying? I'll give him the benefit of the doubt but a wrong fretboard is a BIG flaw.
> 
> -Build quality was, again, fine. Neck pocket could have been tighter, wasn't loose. Everything simply seemed by the numbers as opposed to a truely nice job.
> 
> Honestly, get a Carvin. I picked one up for 350$ and it has far nicer workmanship then a Siggery. The fretwork on Carvins is FAR better. If you need a custom, go for Ran. My FF8 was better in every respect. EBMM beats all three.
> 
> I don't want to be a wet blanket. I've heard he has gotten better and perhaps I got a dud. In my experience his guitars match exactly what one would expect in that price range and certainly nothing more.


I would get a Carvin but in Europe they are overpriced as hell. Carvins in USA are a bargain


----------



## ikarus

I have a similar experience as Danukentor. My Siggery was my first custom guitar. I expected a guitar of superior quality that stands above all other guitars I have ever played. Unfortunatly the guitar wasn't like that. 

My NGD was really positive for some reasons. Like I said it was my first custom and I was sure it MUST be a quality guitar and I thought that maybe my expectations were too high. Besides that I was kind of ashamed paying my hard earned money, waiting nearly a year and then receive a mediocre instrument. 


- Marty quoted me 6-8 weeks. It took about 10 months to receive it. I know that it is nearly impossible to get a guitar in 6-8 weeks, but why does he even quote me that time?

- He said that the guitar cant be finished because BKP has delays in delivery due to a show. I wrote a mail to BKP asking about the pickups and they said that they dont have an order from Marty but had sent the exact set that I wanted to his place a few weeks ago. Marty was really mad that BKP talked to me about his orders and then my pickups appeared "magically" at his shop. 


- The fretwork was not great and the wrong frets were installed. I asked for jumbo but got some medium frets. Maybe they were Jumbo but were filed down way too much.

-The pickups were not height adjustable and the strings where not running straight over the polepieces

-the nut was cut way too deep. Even open strings were buzzing. 

-the guitar had little dents all over the body and neck.

-the neck was way to thick. Almost like on a Les Paul. I requested a very thin c shape.

-the guitars playability and overal quality was not as good as i had expected. It felt cheap. 

-the oil finish was blotched on the back of the body.

-the neck pocket was not tight and the neck was shimmed. I know that a shim is nothing bad but I dont expect a custom guitar to be shimmed. Do you?

I asked Marty to reshape the neck, replace the frets and the nuts. He offered me to send only the neck. I was wondering how he is able to cut a decent nut without the neck beeing mounted on the body, but hey, I am not a luthier. So i thought he knows a way to do it. I got the guitar back with a new neckshape but with "medium" frets again and without a new nut. Upon request he said that he cant cut a new nut without the body.

I had the guitar reworked by to luthiers to make it a decent guitar, but i didn't liked it anymore. I had to sell it.


I dont want to bash Siggery, but give a second opinion to all the people who consider getting a Siggery. This thread is full chorus of praise, mostly from people who are still waiting for their guitars and are only judging by pictures. 

The communication with Marty was ok and maybe I just had bad luck. I hope you guys receive stellar guitars.


----------



## animalwithin

Sorry to hear that some of you guys haven't been satisfied with your Siggery's, this makes me want to get my hands on mine even more. tmfrank, you've got some good feedback here, I'd say wait until Minoin and I get ours and you can read up on our detailed reviews once we have our guitars in hand and go from there.


----------



## ikarus

animalwithin said:


> I can personally tell you that Marty Siggery is by far one of the kindest, most honorable, hard working people out there, let alone in the luthier world. His level of customer service is unmatched. I dealt with two American luthiers here before him and they robbed me of my money and turned out to be terrible. And these were guys with big shops working with a few people. Then you got Marty on his own working in a small shop in the U.K. churning out quality instruments and always seeking to offer the best customer service and satisfaction and he delivers. He ALWAYS replied to my emails in a timely manner despite the fact that I constantly bothered him on a monthly basis lol. As for build quality, I can't say as I haven't gotten my guitar yet but I'm positive its an extremely well crafted instrument that plays superbly. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with a Siggery




I dont want to be a dick, but you dont even have your Siggery in your hands and talk in glowing terms. IMHO that doesnt help people who are not sure if they should pull the trigger or not.
Also the communication is just ok with him. I have far better communication with Rusti guitars, Tom Drinkwater from OAF and Eric from XEN

Nevertheless I hope that you get a stellar guitar, animalwithin.


----------



## animalwithin

Believe me man, if you've been through what I've been through with other luthiery companies, you'd understand why I speak so highly of Marty. I wish a poorly made guitar was what I got out of those other guys, instead I got lawsuits and them taking my money...and I just graduated from college. Marty has treated me with nothing but the utmost respect and courtesy and communication was always great, no more than a few days replies depending on whether I used the right email. From the pictures, the guitar is absolutely stunning and perfect. Obviously I can't comment on build quality just yet, hence why I told tmfrank to hang in there until a few of us get our recent builds, but from what I've experienced with Marty, I can do nothing but recommend the guy as he has been great to me throughout the process.


----------



## Homer3005

HOLY MOLY!
Marty did it again


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Homer3005 said:


> HOLY MOLY!
> Marty did it again


First it's hot,but that Tele is best tele I've seen in ages. Maximum GAS. The last one it's stunning and the headstock is tasty
Anyone's order in the photos?


----------



## tmfrank

Thank you to everyone who has given their opinion, it truly helps!

I'm stuck on what I want to do, because right now I have about $1,500 at my disposal. I'm thinking that it might be best to just save my money for a higher-end custom, like a Vik or a PRS Artist Package Hollowbody. 

Again, thank you to everyone who has helped me in my decision! Much appreciated


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

tmfrank said:


> Thank you to everyone who has given their opinion, it truly helps!
> 
> I'm stuck on what I want to do, because right now I have about $1,500 at my disposal. I'm thinking that it might be best to just save my money for a higher-end custom, like a Vik or a PRS Artist Package Hollowbody.
> 
> Again, thank you to everyone who has helped me in my decision! Much appreciated



Vik? Hahahah prepare at least 4000-4500$. I would go with Skervesen or Mayones.


----------



## tmfrank

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Vik? Hahahah prepare at least 4000-4500$. I would go with Skervesen or Mayones.



For what I wanted he quoted me $6,000  I'm thinking about Mayones, but even with a U.S. dealer, I'm still looking at a good 3.5-4.


----------



## Watty

Not to stir the pot overly much, but with the price Marty quoted me last year, I'd say the Ikarus and Dan talking about "you get what you pay for" are completely right. At Marty's current (as of last year) price point, flaws WILL happen. Heck, I don't see how he's making a living charging that little anyways....


----------



## tmfrank

Watty said:


> Not to stir the pot overly much, but with the price Marty quoted me last year, I'd say the Ikarus and Dan talking about "you get what you pay for" are completely right. At Marty's current (as of last year) price point, flaws WILL happen. Heck, I don't see how he's making a living charging that little anyways....



From the conversations him and I have had over the past few weeks (and there have been many), he seems like a genuinely nice guy! I'm sure his intentions are good, but I have my doubts about how reliable the company as a whole could be as well.


----------



## Watty

Yeah, sorry if that wasn't clear, he seems like anise enough guy and was very polite in his communication, but I just don't see why he's charging so little and why people have a great expectation at that price point from a one man operation.


----------



## ikarus

^ this!

If you substract the price of the woods, BKPs and the entire hardware from the total of the guitar, there is not much left.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Yeah, I see your point but for example I can't afford a 2000 &#8364; guitar and that makes dissapear options like Mayones,Skervesen,etc. I can tell you for sure I would have ordered a custom Carvin,but in Europe, Siggery is my only option to get an &#8220;affordable&#8221; custom. I know it's not the best,but I'm a engineering student and I'm doing an effort to pay university too, so Siggery it's my best option. That's my opinion.
Ah... I forgot to tell you that I'm going with Dimarzios,BKPs hace become a &#8216;stock' feature.


----------



## McFangsworth

I have ordered a Siggery with deposit payed October 4th. I've tried to contact Marty a few times now and since the deposit I haven't gotten any replies. You guys have had the same problems as me, I've read. Is my gmail the problem? Sorry if this problem has been solved earlier in the thread, just getting a bit anxious for not getting any mails back.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Andless

Danukenator said:


> I'll offer a counter opinion, respectfully.
> 
> In my experience, Marty was completely unable to estimate the completion time of the instrument, Sure five or six weeks isn't a big deal, five or six months... (...)
> 
> The actual guitars themselves aren't all that great. I was new to the high end guitar game at this point so I didn't really know what and where I should be looking. Live and learn.
> 
> -The frets were fine, they worked. They weren't smooth like a Jackson Select. I had hoped for exceptional fretwork, didn't get it.
> 
> -I was NOT given an ebony fretboard. Let me be clear, I've had a lot of guitars with ebony fretboards. I've been to lumber yards to pick ebony before. I know what ebony looks like and have played and seen many different varieties. Based on pictures on this thread, I was given a "bog oak" fretboard as it has the same distinctive grain pattern. Again, was this Marty intentionally lying? I'll give him the benefit of the doubt but a wrong fretboard is a BIG flaw.
> 
> -Build quality was, again, fine.
> 
> (...) In my experience his guitars match exactly what one would expect in that price range and certainly nothing more.





ikarus said:


> I have a similar experience as Danukentor. My Siggery was my first custom guitar. I expected a guitar of superior quality that stands above all other guitars I have ever played. Unfortunatly the guitar wasn't like that.
> 
> My NGD was really positive for some reasons. Like I said it was my first custom and I was sure it MUST be a quality guitar and I thought that maybe my expectations were too high. Besides that I was kind of ashamed paying my hard earned money, waiting nearly a year and then receive a mediocre instrument.
> 
> 
> - Marty quoted me 6-8 weeks. It took about 10 months to receive it. I know that it is nearly impossible to get a guitar in 6-8 weeks, but why does he even quote me that time?
> 
> (...)
> 
> - The fretwork was not great
> 
> (...)
> 
> I had the guitar reworked by to luthiers to make it a decent guitar, but i didn't liked it anymore. I had to sell it.
> 
> I dont want to bash Siggery, but give a second opinion to all the people who consider getting a Siggery. This thread is full chorus of praise, mostly from people who are still waiting for their guitars and are only judging by pictures.
> 
> (...)





Watty said:


> Not to stir the pot overly much, but with the price Marty quoted me last year, I'd say the Ikarus and Dan talking about "you get what you pay for" are completely right. At Marty's current (as of last year) price point, flaws WILL happen. Heck, I don't see how he's making a living charging that little anyways....





ikarus said:


> ^ this!
> 
> If you substract the price of the woods, BKPs and the entire hardware from the total of the guitar, there is not much left.



I'm hardly a new player (acoustics for the most part, had a long break from electrics), it has been an interesting journey into rediscovering what I want in a guitar.

As a recent recipient of a Siggery FF8 I must say that, with out going into details I share some of the experience of Danukenator and Ikarus with regards to things like fret-job and bridge set up being more on the "acceptable" side than "perfect". 

It's easy to have the expectation for these things to be better on a custom than a factory guitar (I do own a MIK factory guitar with better fret job/finish/set-up - although to be fair its list price was higher than what Siggery quotes in the EU ). It's more the idea of a custom - thinking about what work to get done on it at the local guitar shop is not where you want to start with your new custom guitar out of the box. 

It is also prohibitive to send the guitar back an forth to Marty for anything minor - its not worth the time and trouble - at least not for me.

Never the less, as Watty said, you shouldn't really expect to get more than what you pay for, and Marty's price was very agreeable given the specs. 

I think overall, I did get what I ordered . Materials, hardware and design, I've got my money's worth and then some.


----------



## ikarus

I have to disagree a bit. I think even in this price segment the quality should be good enough for a flawless instrument with great playabiity. I guess it is the wrong way to lower your expactations just because of the low price. If a decent fretwork and playability is possible on a 350&#8364; Squier classic vibe strat than I expect it also to be possible on custom guitar made by luthier, regardless of the price tag.

I mean do you order a custom guitar to say "well i got awesome looking woods and BKPs but the playability is poor. I can live with that". 

I don't...


----------



## Andless

ikarus said:


> I have to disagree a bit. I think even in this price segment the quality should be good enough for a flawless instrument with great playabiity. I guess it is the wrong way to lower your expactations just because of the low price. If a decent fretwork and playability is possible on a 350&#8364; Squier classic vibe strat than I expect it also to be possible on custom guitar made by luthier, regardless of the price tag.
> 
> I mean do you order a custom guitar to say "well i got awesome looking woods and BKPs but the playability is poor. I can live with that".
> 
> I don't...



I too would expect the fretwork, playability etc to be better than a 350&#8364; Squier, for instance. I agree the instrument should be without outright flaws, also at this price segment, especially it should surpass that of much cheaper instruments.

Ikarus, if your guitar's playability was crap or had construction flaws, then thats obviously unacceptable. An instrument should never be faulty. Not trying to defend any flaws any of you had on your Siggery's (or mine for that matter) nor expecting people to lower their expectations blindly either, there must be a lowest acceptable standard.

But I am trying to match the math of cost (time and material), price for Siggery's part and every body's expectation (as I perceive it at SS.org) on the result. (Not talking about the people praising guitars they haven't played, that's a bit like believing in santa clause in my book).

I'm not talking asking you to lower your expectations *beyond* reason. But if you expect the execution of a 2000&#8364;-5000&#8364; custom job from a sub 1500 EUR order, I'd say that would be unreasonable. If you would like to expect that, then go with Vik/Skervesen/Jaden Rose/(your other luthier here) and pay the price.

Again, not defending any outright flaws, there has to be a minimum standard in each price range custom or not. But correct me if I'm wrong got the feeling that many people here subconsciously order a sub 1500&#8364; custom expecting a +2000&#8364; result w/ respect to materials and work combined together. 

In hindsight I have realized that I would have liked to have ordered a +2000&#8364; guitar, but thats not what I ordered nor paid for. Not that the guitar I received is a bad guitar per se - but there are things I would have done differently if I had to do i again, partly because there some part of me wants a +2000&#8364; level product, partly because I found out that 7 is better than 8 strings for me + I'd like a trem .

So what's the solution to the flaws owners have observed? Have the luthier spend more time on the details and construction of the guitar and thus charge more in labour costs? That's what I'd suggest, since "custom" seem to carry high expectations regardless of the price tag.


----------



## Watty

ikarus said:


> I have to disagree a bit. I think even in this price segment the quality should be good enough for a flawless instrument with great playabiity. I guess it is the wrong way to lower your expactations just because of the low price. If a decent fretwork and playability is possible on a 350 Squier classic vibe strat than I expect it also to be possible on custom guitar made by luthier, regardless of the price tag.
> 
> I mean do you order a custom guitar to say "well i got awesome looking woods and BKPs but the playability is poor. I can live with that".
> 
> I don't...



While I agree with your sentiment, my quote for for less than most of the newer luthiers over in the US, and that was AFTER the exchange rate, which absolutely kills us. So, the price in GBP was such that he'd net hardly anything after even just buying the materials for the guitar. I don't know if this is just a side job for him (which would support the low prices and low wait times), but I suspect he's not going to invest a ton of time in an instrument that's making him less than a living wage.

Regardless, I guess it's a testament to his drive to do so that folks are satisfied (for the most part) with what they're getting for the price....


----------



## ikarus

Andless said:


> ...I'm not talking asking you to lower your expectations *beyond* reason. But if you expect the execution of a 2000-5000 custom job from a sub 1500 EUR order, I'd say that would be unreasonable. If you would like to expect that, then go with Vik/Skervesen/Jaden Rose/(your other luthier here) and pay the price....



I didnt expected high class quality like VIK, PRS,.. I just wanted a decent instrument with good playability, but i didnt get that. I have several guitars here, some costed more and some costed less then what Marty charges but they are all way better than the guitar that I received.


----------



## Andless

ikarus said:


> I didnt expected high class quality like VIK, PRS,.. I just wanted a decent instrument with good playability, but i didnt get that. I have several guitars here, some costed more and some costed less then what Marty charges but they are all way better than the guitar that I received.



Fair enough, I do too.

Out of curiosity, were any of those guitars custom jobs built by an independent luthier or all line-production guitars?


----------



## ikarus

some are production guitars but I also have 2 guitars from luthiers.


----------



## Danukenator

Andless said:


> Fair enough, I do too.
> 
> Out of curiosity, were any of those guitars custom jobs built by an independent luthier or all line-production guitars?



In my mind, this is not specific to Marty it applies to all, if you are buying a 1500$ and you can point out guitars in that price range that don't have issues X,Y and Z, the comparison is valid.

I agree that Marty can't be making much from his endeavors. However, he still needs to have the quality expected within that price bracket. I hold all builders to this standard.


----------



## Andless

ikarus said:


> some are production guitars but I also have 2 guitars from luthiers.



Please bear with me then some more... since we are comparing apples and oranges in one case, oranges to oranges in another (not to mention possibly multiple price points).

Lets leave the production guitars aside for a second (apples to oranges), but more interestingly:

Those 2 luthier made guitars, were they close in price to Marty's (assuming you are the original customer, not asking about second-hand pricing)?


----------



## Andless

Danukenator said:


> In my mind, this is not specific to Marty it applies to all, if you are buying a 1500$ and you can point out guitars in that price range that don't have issues X,Y and Z, the comparison is valid.



Yes and no. 

Given a feature to feature identical guitar, you cannot straight compare the price tag of a made-to-your-specification-in-each-detail-guitar made as a one-off by a luthier to a production-line guitar made in multiple copies by a major guitar company. The economies of scale just isn't there. Expecting it would be dishonest to the builder and yourself.

I'd be very surprised if a custom order did not come with some kind of premium - unless the big company name itself carries a hefty premium.


----------



## ikarus

Danukenator said:


> In my mind, this is not specific to Marty it applies to all, if you are buying a 1500$ and you can point out guitars in that price range that don't have issues X,Y and Z, the comparison is valid.
> 
> I agree that Marty can't be making much from his endeavors. However, he still needs to have the quality expected within that price bracket. I hold all builders to this standard.



This! If you buy a 1500$ (which is NOT little money for a student like me) you should get decent quality. period



Andless said:


> Those 2 luthier made guitars, were they close in price to Marty's (assuming you are the original customer, not asking about second-hand pricing)?



A little bit more expensive, but we are not talking about VIK pricerange here.


----------



## Danukenator

Andless said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Given a feature to feature identical guitar, you cannot straight compare the price tag of a made-to-your-specification-in-each-detail-guitar made as a one-off by a luthier to a production-line guitar made in multiple copies by a major guitar company. The economies of scale just isn't there. Expecting it would be dishonest to the builder and yourself.
> 
> I'd be very surprised if a custom order did not come with some kind of premium - unless the big company name itself carries a hefty premium.



That wasn't my point at all. If a 1500$ guitar plays like a 500$ guitar it simply isn't worth that price. What's the point of a custom made guitar that doesn't play well? You're better off getting a 1500$ guitar, compromising some of the specs you wanted, to get a guitar that plays well.

Edit: Who, outside of people who use special tunings, needs a custom guitar to the point where they will sacrifice playability? It's the vanity aspect of a custom tailored guitar that people like.


----------



## OWHall

I feel like people may be giving Marty a much worse reputation than he deserves here and potentially putting customers off.
I accept, based on what I have read, that there are some who were not satisfied with what they received from Siggery guitars. There are however many of us who are.
I believe that my guitar performs and feels more than sufficient for the cost, and highly recommend Marty to anybody looking for an instrument in this price range.
That said, it is my intention to place an order with Skervesen in the near future and I do expect that this will be of a higher quality than my Siggery. The comparison is not a fair one and it is also wrong to take from this that Marty's guitars are not good. In my experience and that of many others, he builds genuinely fantastic guitars which are well worth the cost.

It is only logical to assume that a £2000 instrument will feel superior to one of half that price but this does not imply that the cheaper guitar is not bad ass!

Out of interest, those who are dissatisfied with Marty's work, when did you receive your guitars? It seems very possible to me that his craftsmanship has simply improved with time. I got mine in August if I remember correctly, and I am fully supportive of Siggery Guitars.


----------



## ikarus

OWHall said:


> I feel like people may be giving Marty a much worse reputation than he deserves here and potentially putting customers off.



I have nothing against Marty personal, he is a nice guy. I am just building my opinion based on the guitar that i received.



OWHall said:


> I accept, based on what I have read, that there are some who were not satisfied with what they received from Siggery guitars. There are however many of us who are.
> I believe that my guitar performs and feels more than sufficient for the cost, and highly recommend Marty to anybody looking for an instrument in this price range.
> That said, it is my intention to place an order with Skervesen in the near future and I do expect that this will be of a higher quality than my Siggery. The comparison is not a fair one and it is also wrong to take from this that Marty's guitars are not good. In my experience and that of many others, he builds genuinely fantastic guitars which are well worth the cost.
> 
> It is only logical to assume that a £2000 instrument will feel superior to one of half that price but this does not imply that the cheaper guitar is not bad ass!



I didn't compare the guitar with my Mayones. The Mayones costs more than double what the Siggery costs. I compared it to guitars that have equal value or even less value. And all of them were better in terms of playability and some even in craftsmanship. 

In my experience he does NOT build genuinely fantastic guitars which are NOT worth the cost. 

IMHO you are safer with any Ibanez in that price range.



OWHall said:


> Out of interest, those who are dissatisfied with Marty's work, when did you receive your guitars? It seems very possible to me that his craftsmanship has simply improved with time. I got mine in August if I remember correctly, and I am fully supportive of Siggery Guitars.



I received my guitar in fall 2012.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

ikarus said:


> IMHO you are safer with any Ibanez in that price range.



Ibanez doesn't offer a multiscale 8 in any price range.

I'll gladly accept lesser quality for the multiscale and number of strings I would like compared to another standard 6 string that plays better.

Not saying I don't expect a great guitar.
Just saying I could accept some minor issues.

Building custom multiscale guitars requires more work and custom templates, the cost savings have to come from somewhere to prevent his prices from increasing.
I'll be expecting near perfection from Ran since it cost me double for similar specs.


----------



## Andless

Danukenator said:


> That wasn't my point at all. If a 1500$ guitar plays like a 500$ guitar it simply isn't worth that price.



Right, and that sentiment is fine. But you still compare apples to oranges, only to say that for 1500$ you'd rather have an apple, because you like the taste of 1500$ range apples more than 1500$ range oranges. I'm cool with that as long as you are aware that's what you are saying.



OWHall said:


> I feel like people may be giving Marty a much worse reputation than he deserves here and potentially putting customers off.
> I accept, based on what I have read, that there are some who were not satisfied with what they received from Siggery guitars. There are however many of us who are.
> I believe that my guitar performs and feels more than sufficient for the cost, and highly recommend Marty to anybody looking for an instrument in this price range.
> That said, it is my intention to place an order with Skervesen in the near future and I do expect that this will be of a higher quality than my Siggery. The comparison is not a fair one and it is also wrong to take from this that Marty's guitars are not good. In my experience and that of many others, he builds genuinely fantastic guitars which are well worth the cost.
> 
> It is only logical to assume that a £2000 instrument will feel superior to one of half that price but this does not imply that the cheaper guitar is not bad ass!







RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Ibanez doesn't offer a multiscale 8 in any price range.
> 
> I'll gladly accept lesser quality for the multiscale and number of strings I would like compared to another standard 6 string that plays better.
> 
> Not saying I don't expect a great guitar.
> Just saying I could accept some minor issues.
> 
> Building custom multiscale guitars requires more work and custom templates, the cost savings have to come from somewhere to prevent his prices from increasing.
> I'll be expecting near perfection from Ran since it cost me double for similar specs.



OWHall and RV350ALSCYTHE pretty much sums it up in my opinion.


----------



## ikarus

Well i didn't know that you are in for multiscale 8, but I can't believe that you are willing to accept flaws on a custom shop instrument made by a luthier. I mean we are not talking about a 200$ beater here.

Anyway I hope that you receive an instrument that you are happy with.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

ikarus said:


> Well i didn't know that you are in for multiscale 8, but I can't believe that you are willing to accept flaws on a custom shop instrument made by a luthier. I mean we are not talking about a 200$ beater here.
> 
> Anyway I hope that you receive an instrument that you are happy with.



It can't be any worse than the horror stories from most other custom luthiers 

When I say I can accept flaws I mean finish issues such as a cloudy spot or some lint under the clear-coat somewhere.
If it has playability issues or construction/wood issues then I'd return it.
I'm expecting at it's worst it will still be better than a ~$800 Agile multiscale 8. I'm hoping it's as good if not better than my DC800s.
With these Lowered Expectations I might be surprised.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Maybe he hay improved his building quality in some point... It would be interesting if someone asked the dude that received the green guitar or the owners of the last guitars that appeared on Facebook.
Dunno...
Anyway I still want mine like there's no tomorrow.
Cheers!!


----------



## Danukenator

At this point I'm more annoyed that you are repeatedly trying to distort my point by attempting to imply I'm making a categorical error. Guitars are guitars, custom built or not. I'm not even quite clear what the apples and oranges represent? Constom vs production? I've covered that, we can agree to disagree but I'm not make some sort of fallacious statement.


----------



## OWHall

ikarus said:


> I didn't compare the guitar with my Mayones. The Mayones costs more than double what the Siggery costs. I compared it to guitars that have equal value or even less value. And all of them were better in terms of playability and some even in craftsmanship.


Sorry Ikarus, I wasn't aiming that specifically at you dude I hope it didn't come across confrontational. I just wanted to present a balanced view for those reading the thread as none owners as there was a lot of negativity built up.


----------



## Watty

To sum everything up:

Marty builds guitars in the UK under the Siggery moniker.
The guitars are relatively cheap compared to other builders' models.
Some people feel they got a steal for the specifications. Others....not so much.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Watty said:


> To sum everything up:
> 
> Marty builds guitars in the UK under the Siggery moniker.
> The guitars are relatively cheap compared to other builders' models.
> Some people feel they got a steal for the specifications. Others....not so much.



Like everything in this life,some people like this, other people don't like that.
Diversity of opinions...


----------



## Andless

ikarus said:


> Well i didn't know that you are in for multiscale 8, but I can't believe that you are willing to accept flaws on a custom shop instrument made by a luthier. I mean we are not talking about a 200$ beater here.
> 
> Anyway I hope that you receive an instrument that you are happy with.



I'm not willing to accept a faulty instrument. By the way I was the recipient of the Ocean blue FF8 Marty put on his face book page in September. 

It was a bit of an experiment as where I'm from, there aren't a lot of FF8:s around to try. At the time of order, other luthiers I contacted were prohibitively expensive.




Danukenator said:


> At this point I'm more annoyed that you are repeatedly trying to distort my point by attempting to imply I'm making a categorical error. Guitars are guitars, custom built or not. I'm not even quite clear what the apples and oranges represent? Constom vs production? I've covered that, we can agree to disagree but I'm not make some sort of fallacious statement.



Wasn't trying to distort your point at all, lets forget about the fruits. 

My apologies, lets agree to disagree whether custom made goods and line produced goods in fact 2 different categories of products or not.


----------



## Danukenator

Andless said:


> Wasn't trying to distort your point at all, lets forget about the fruits.
> 
> My apologies, lets agree to disagree whether custom made goods and line produced goods in fact 2 different categories of products or not.



All good man! 

I think we were just talking about two different things!

EDIT: To be clear, Marty by no means makes horrid guitars. NOTHING like the recent Acacia NGD. I'd hate to come across as trying to smear him for people that may later read over this thread.


----------



## Minoin

I actually like it that this thread is balanced out. To me, it doesn't really matter since it will be in my hands in two weeks.
Expect a full review (incl. recordings/videos) and honest comparison with other guitars. If Marty meets my high expectations, you will hear it. If not, not too much damage is done and I will phrase carefully what the issues are.


----------



## straymond

I just sent marty some specs on my perhaps first custom ever!
wow. feels... weird.


----------



## straightshreddd

Just had a pass through his facebook and website. The work appears to be solid. What's the most common complaints this guy's guitars get? 

I remember considering Siggery awhile ago, but turned away after hearing complaints. Looking at his pics now, he's got some sick looking builds. Fretwork seems to be in order on some close ups I've seen.


----------



## animalwithin

straymond said:


> I just sent marty some specs on my perhaps first custom ever!
> wow. feels... weird.



Congrats man!!! Feels weird but good


----------



## straymond

animalwithin said:


> Congrats man!!! Feels weird but good


 
Sure does!

We'll start with a BM-copy/pariah 7-string, double-bucker, 1 vol, JPM 3-way toggle and see where it takes us


----------



## straymond

...does anyone happen to know when marty will be checking his e-mails after the holidays?

Edit: never mind, he contacte me


----------



## Saku

my siggery custom has started to build at this month hehe


----------



## Minoin

I'll just leave this teaser here:






I will refrain from comments on quality for now, but the picture is promising to say the least. Beautiful mahogany back and rosewood-maple-purpleheart neck


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Minoin said:


> I'll just leave this teaser here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will refrain from comments on quality for now, but the picture is promising to say the least. Beautiful mahogany back and rosewood-maple-purpleheart neck



Man it looks fantastic. I want to see that beauty!!
Congrats,when do you receive it?


----------



## OWHall

Looks tight as hell dude


----------



## animalwithin

I think us three should be getting all of ours within the coming weeks, they should ship really soon. Marty said he was waiting until the holiday's are done to ship my guitar out so any day now I should be getting a tracking number


----------



## Pearson0110

I should hopefully be getting mine in the next couple of weeks also.


----------



## Danukenator

Wow! That looks legit! Marty's photos usually have a light yellow tint. That mahogany is going to look killer.


----------



## straymond

after swapping some mails regarding specs, I can surely say you guys weren't kidding. he's really a great guy. his honesty, both regarding his recent delivery-times and suggestions on my upcoming build, astounds me.

looking forward to this!


----------



## Minoin

Thanks a lot guys! The front is going to be even more sick  

So, what build estimate does Marty give nowadays?


----------



## straymond

Minoin said:


> So, what build estimate does Marty give nowadays?


 
When I asked him about this, he said he needed 2 months to finish customers guitars due to delays. then about 4 months for mine.

honest enough.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

straymond said:


> When I asked him about this, he said he needed 2 months to finish customers guitars due to delays. then about 4 months for mine.
> 
> honest enough.



I wish that were the times...I wish.
I WANT MINE NOW!!!!


----------



## Andrenighthound

I should be getting mine soon as well. I'm getting a 2 humbucker 25.5-28.5 fan with coccobollo top & ash body,5 piece wenge bubbinga bolt on neck.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Andrenighthound said:


> I should be getting mine soon as well. I'm getting a 2 humbucker 25.5-28.5 fan with coccobollo top & ash body,5 piece wenge bubbinga bolt on neck.


Uhh sounds nice, I want to see it dude!


----------



## straymond

Andrenighthound said:


> I should be getting mine soon as well. I'm getting a 2 humbucker 25.5-28.5 fan with coccobollo top & ash body,5 piece wenge bubbinga bolt on neck.


 
that sounds awesomesauce! what body-shape did you go for?


----------



## Andrenighthound

I went with the Heresy body. With 4 by 4 tuners and I went with dark rosewood finger board. If you go on Marty's gallery, its the Heresy shape all the way at the bottom of the page.


----------



## straymond

Do you guys know if marty has done some intricate inlays? I'm playing with the idea of putting something special on the 12th fret


----------



## OWHall

straymond said:


> Do you guys know if marty has done some intricate inlays? I'm playing with the idea of putting something special on the 12th fret



I seem to remember he did put one out a while ago with some jem style floral inlay but I'm not sure he did it himself


----------



## simeonharris

straymond said:


> Do you guys know if marty has done some intricate inlays? I'm playing with the idea of putting something special on the 12th fret



i was thinking about having something done on mine. marty told me he has a guy who does all the intricate inlay stuff


----------



## straymond

Ah, cool. I'll mail him about it 
I have too few guitars with mega man-inlays


----------



## straymond

Well, there we go.
I reckon he won't mind me quoting him in here.
He actually did have a guy that did the inlays, but he sold his company


----------



## thewildturkey

Hey dudes, NGD day here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/258912-ngd-siggery-7-a.html

Working with Marty was easy. Not heaps of emails, he seems to havew trouble with it, but being patient really paid off, its a very nice guitar!


----------



## straymond

Deposit.... SENT! 

Edit:
thought I'd throw the specs out there. I might go for pale moon fretboard if he got a hold of it.

Body - BM Style
Material - Ash 34mm/ Ebony Top 2mm
Binding - Ivoroid
Neck - Wenge/Maple/Wenge/Black Limba/Wenge/Maple/Wenge
Fingerboard - Bound Stripey Ebony
Scale - 25.5"
Width at Nut - 48mm
Width at 24th Fret - 68mm
Depth at First Fret - 19mm
Depth at 12th Fret - 21mm
Frets - 24 JD 6100
Binding - Ivoroid
Inlays - Side Block Markers - Black being the marker
Inlays - Off set dots
Top Nut - Graphtec
Headstcok - BM Style
Faceplate - Ebony
Trussrod Cover - Stripey Ebony
Bridge - Schaller Hannes
Controls - Recessed - Vol, 3 way switch. Coil tap in center position
Output Jack - Jem/Universe Style
Layout - Petrrucci style
Pickups - Seymour Duncan - Pegasus/Sentient
Machine Heads - Locking​


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

straymond said:


> Deposit.... SENT!
> 
> Edit:
> thought I'd throw the specs out there. I might go for pale moon fretboard if he got a hold of it.
> 
> Body - BM Style
> Material - Ash 34mm/ Ebony Top 2mm
> Binding - Ivoroid
> Neck - Wenge/Maple/Wenge/Black Limba/Wenge/Maple/Wenge
> Fingerboard - Bound Stripey Ebony
> Scale - 25.5"
> Width at Nut - 48mm
> Width at 24th Fret - 68mm
> Depth at First Fret - 19mm
> Depth at 12th Fret - 21mm
> Frets - 24 JD 6100
> Binding - Ivoroid
> Inlays - Side Block Markers - Black being the marker
> Inlays - Off set dots
> Top Nut - Graphtec
> Headstcok - BM Style
> Faceplate - Ebony
> Trussrod Cover - Stripey Ebony
> Bridge - Schaller Hannes
> Controls - Recessed - Vol, 3 way switch. Coil tap in center position
> Output Jack - Jem/Universe Style
> Layout - Petrrucci style
> Pickups - Seymour Duncan - Pegasus/Sentient
> Machine Heads - Locking​


Man that's great! Congrats!


----------



## animalwithin

Congrats stray!! Should be getting a tracking number from Marty any day now...


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

animalwithin said:


> Congrats stray!! Should be getting a tracking number from Marty any day now...



Yours is so close man. Want to see it!!!


----------



## animalwithin

I'm dying man!! This is the worst wait in the world, especially since I got all the pics of it and its done haha.


----------



## straymond

animalwithin said:


> I'm dying man!! This is the worst wait in the world, especially since I got all the pics of it and its done haha.


 
I can't imagine...

I put in my deposit yesterday, and I already wanna call him and scream "by all that is holy, IS IT DONE YET??"

looking forward to your NGD, man


----------



## straymond

does anyone have any new pics or updates for us?


----------



## animalwithin

Nope, still waiting for it to be shipped...not sure what the hold up is


----------



## AlexBuck

Hey guys!

Just wanted to share my experience with marty/sigger guitars 

about 2 weeks ago i started to get my multiscaleGAS on and looked around the internet for someone selling og making them.. i live in copenhagen so i kinda had to find someone within europe... the lovely people at SS.org pointed me in the direction of siggery guitars..

I wrote marty a mail om deccember 30. 2013 and i asked how much it would cost to have one build.. he send me some prices BUT he also told me that he would maybe get a used one home, that he had build for a customer but recieved as part of the payment for a new build.. he send me some specs and it sounded perfect..

i paid the very reasonable price the day before yesterday and the guitar was shipped yesterday..

between december 30 and yesterday i have recieved 16 emails.. and he has always answered within 24 hours!

i can't wait to recieve the guitar, i'm sure it plays amazingly !

so to sum it up:

Fast response
Very reasonable prices
Great guy
BEAUTIFUL guitars!

(i know that this is a little different than most of the cases here, because the guitar was already build, but i still wanted to share my experience) 

oh and btw... 

It is this one:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sx44ysdxq4hze19/uGGQcusYRZ/IMG_7139.jpg

Deimos FF7

Body - Swamp Ash with Purpleheart+Cocobolo top
Construction - Bolt-on
Neck - 5 Piece Wenge/Bubinga/Wenge/Bubinga/Wenge
Truss Rod - Dual Action
Fingerboard - Ebony
Scale - 25.5"-27"
Frets - 24 Medium Jumbo
Inlay - Curving Maple dot at 12, 15, 17, 19, 24
Side Inlay - Luminlay dots
Pickups - Alumitone: X-Bar (neck) Deathbar (bridge)
Controls - Vol, 3 way switch, Tone w/Push/Pull for coil tap
Bridge - Siggery/Graphtec String Saver thru-body stringing
Machine Heads - Sperzel
Hardware Colour - Black


----------



## ikarus

I don't understand why people are posting experience/opinions/ when they dont even had the guitar in their hands. 

But I am looking forward to hear your opinion/experience when you have put the guitar through its paces.


----------



## Minoin

Good news, both my guitar and that of Animalwithin are being shipped on Monday, so expect some nice pics very soon


----------



## ikarus

Minoin said:


> Good news, both my guitar and that of Animalwithin are being shipped on Monday, so expect some nice pics very soon



Awesome!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Minoin said:


> Good news, both my guitar and that of Animalwithin are being shipped on Monday, so expect some nice pics very soon



YEAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## ricknasty1985

God damn. Marty mentioned mine would be ready to ship early January a few weeks back, I'll let you guys know how I go!


----------



## McFangsworth

I put a deposit down on my Siggery Heresy seven string in October 10. Specs as following, if interest exists!

Body - Ash/Ivoroid Bound Buckeye burl
Rear - Belly Cut
Finish - Gloss
Strings - 7
Scale - 27"
Neck - Bolt-on 5 piece wenge/bubinga (W/B/W/B/W)
Fingerboard - Ivoroid Bound Ebony 
Frets - 24 Jumbo frets
Nut - Graphtec
Headstock - BM Stye - Ivoroid Bound Buckeye Faceplate
Inlays - Side dot only
Machine Heads - Schaller locking tuners
Bridge - Schaller Hannes 
Pickups - Bare Knuckle Nailbombs w/ ceramic magnets, neck and bridge with burnt chrome covers 
Controls - Volume, Tone, 3 way Toggle
Hardware Colour - Black Chrome (gun metal)

Really stoked about his one! 

I've had some trouble with email contact since the deposit though, but I'm guessing Marty will contact me as soon he sees it necessary. Or what do you guys think? Oh, I have already tried different email addresses BTW, as some have had trouble getting their mails through.

I will lock myself in my amp room when I get this and never come out, and when I come out... wait.


----------



## Subdivisions_709

ricknasty1985 said:


> God damn. Marty mentioned mine would be ready to ship early January a few weeks back, I'll let you guys know how I go!



Same here man , when did you order?


----------



## ricknasty1985

Subdivisions_709 said:


> Same here man , when did you order?



To be honest mate... I'm thinking maybe 8 or 9 months ago? I could be wrong but that's what I'm thinking haha

I got an email back real fast, end of the week or early next week mine will be shipped!

Marty is really pushing them out right now!


----------



## Pearson0110

Marty said mine shall be shipped out to me in the next couple of weeks also! I put down my deposit at the end of april


----------



## Homer3005

Pearson0110 said:


> Marty said mine shall be shipped out to me in the next couple of weeks also! I put down my deposit at the end of april



Good to hear! I put mine down at the 30th of april. If I may ask, do you already payed the other half of the money?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Pearson0110 said:


> Marty said mine shall be shipped out to me in the next couple of weeks also! I put down my deposit at the end of april



Woah, that means that mine is closer than I thought, really close.
I paid my deposit the 1st of June.
It seems that January and February are going to be NGD Siggery months


----------



## Subdivisions_709

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Woah, that means that mine is closer than I thought, really close.
> I paid my deposit the 1st of June.
> It seems that January and February are going to be NGD Siggery months


Hopefully you guys get your guitars soon!! But I wouldn't get to excited yet if I were you, mine was supposed to be done early January the last time I asked and I haven't heard anything from Marty since before Christmas. I'm 15 months in now but Marty has been putting guitars out rapidly as of late


----------



## straymond

when I asked marty about his recent build-delays, he said he needed a couple of months before he could start on mine.
seemed like he wanted to catch up, so stay positive, guys


----------



## Pearson0110

I haven't payed it yet, I think you only pay when its completed and ready to ship.


----------



## Homer3005

Okay. I got an answer from him, but his email server is still working like shit.
But to come to the point, he tries to finish mine till mid february. That was the first time he mentioned a date when he'll finishing it so lets have a look


----------



## straymond

Let's hope you have a NGD-thread for us in the end of february 
I'm discussing inlays with marty now.
here's a hint:


----------



## Pearson0110

Any news on the incoming NGD's Minion/Animalwithin??


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Pearson0110 said:


> Any news on the incoming NGD's Minion/Animalwithin??



Yes, I'm very interested too


----------



## animalwithin

Got mine on Saturday!!!! Will post a full review here in the coming days but for now, all I can say is this guitar is incredible, Marty truly delivered!


----------



## Pearson0110

animalwithin said:


> Got mine on Saturday!!!! Will post a full review here in the coming days but for now, all I can say is this guitar is incredible, Marty truly delivered!



F**K YESYESYESYESYESYES congrats btw!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

animalwithin said:


> Got mine on Saturday!!!! Will post a full review here in the coming days but for now, all I can say is this guitar is incredible, Marty truly delivered!



DAMNN, now you are one of the cool kids dude


----------



## straymond

animalwithin said:


> Got mine on Saturday!!!! Will post a full review here in the coming days but for now, all I can say is this guitar is incredible, Marty truly delivered!



KONGE!! As we say here in norway 
Congrats bud, can't wait for pics and a review


----------



## Minoin

Great stuff Animalwithin!! Glad to hear it got to you this fast 
I have no clue where mine is, but I guess we'll play the wait-game again.

EDIT: I know now, Marty got back to me. My guitar sadly didn't ship because of a faulty Hipshot tuner. Fcking sucks, but there is no other way than wait for a replacement. Ah well, as long as it is going to be perfect


----------



## straymond

Yeah, that sucks.. BUT it's an assurance, though, that marty refuses to ship faulty gear, unlike certain other luthiers of late


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

straymond said:


> Yeah, that sucks.. BUT it's an assurance, though, that marty refuses to ship faulty gear, unlike certain other luthiers of late



True my friend, I prefer waiting rather receiving a faulty guitar


----------



## warhead78

Looky what I got comin


----------



## straymond

Cool, bro!
What have you put in the neck-position, there?
Is that your own headstock-design?


----------



## jahosy

^ Looks like David Myka's Fretless Dragonfly


----------



## Andless

jahosy said:


> ^ Looks like David Myka's Fretless Dragonfly



Does that make it a fretful dragon fly?


----------



## straymond

Andless said:


> Does that make it a fretful dragon fly?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

warhead78 said:


> Looky what I got comin


That Koa top is insane. Also, I really dig the Hot Rail in the neck and the Blackhawk in the bridge.
Siggerys are coming!!!!


----------



## Homer3005

Damn, this one is so hot warhead!
Can't wait to see the one from animalwithin  And my one of course  Let's have a look if marty can do it till mid/end of february. But as Mr_Metal said, i rather wait for an incredible guitar than getting a piece of shit after 2 weeks.


----------



## warhead78

Yep, headstock is Myka all the way. And that's no koa top, just super flamey walnut


----------



## Andless

warhead78 said:


> Yep, headstock is Myka all the way. And that's no koa top, just super flamey walnut



Looks good!


----------



## McFangsworth

animalwithin said:


> Got mine on Saturday!!!! Will post a full review here in the coming days but for now, all I can say is this guitar is incredible, Marty truly delivered!



Sweet, man! Can't wait to see it  Feel the hype!


----------



## animalwithin

So now that I've had my Siggery in hand for a couple of days, fully set up, I can officially write up my full review on Marty and his craftsmanship, hopefully proving wrong all the Siggery haters/doubters out there  If you skim through the pages of this thread you already know of all he praise I have for Marty as a person; his customer service was incredible, he was always very kind and prompt in his replies, always asked how I was doing, and I was certain to get an update whenever I inquired. Only communication issues was that sometimes my email's wouldn't go through if I used my AOL. He has AOL and so do I and AOL has a tendency to spam a lot of emails so if you ever have a problem with communication, try another email.

This review will be on the guitar, from end to end, and I'll go into specifics about each part of the guitar. Some of it may seem trivial and obvious, but I want to be as detailed as possible. Here are the specs:

Alder body w/ beveled edges (Randy Rhoads shape)
3 pc maple bolt on neck, unfinished
Ebony fretboard w/ 24 Dunlop 6100 frets, white side block inlays
25.5" scale length
Dimarzio PAF Pro neck and Dimarzio Evolution bridge pickups
ABM 3210 bridge
Locking Tuners, black nut
1 vol, 1 Tone, 3 way switch

I'll try to put pictures up but I've got a lot going on. It's all on the Siggery Facebook page, mine is the black and white V if you guys want to check it out.

*Headstock:* Beautifully sculpted, angled, painted, and finished. The tuners are set perfectly, logo in the perfect place, and the truss rod cover is shaped and placed correctly. Not much one can say about a headstock haha.

*Neck/fretboard:* The neck is AMAZING! I actually didn't give Marty any specs for the neck so he went ahead and just built one without a specific girth to it. It's not Ibanez thin, a little on the thick side, which I actually prefer so he guessed well! It is unfinished and I'll be applying a few coats of Tung Oil on it in a couple days. The neck fits extremely well into the neck pocket, you couldn't get it any tighter and its nice and stable. You can definitely feel the string vibrations/resonance throughout the guitar. The neck is bound with black on the side as is the headstock and I elected to have white side block inlays and they're beautifully done. The ebony fretboard is great and the frets are level and dressed perfectly, no sharp edges here. No problems with the black nut either.

*Body:* This was a pretty extreme body shape so I didn't know how it was going to turn out. Half way through the build I also remembered I forgot to tell Marty to bevel the edges. Luckily he followed the pictures I sent to the tee and the body is beautifully sculpted. This is my first alder guitar and its really light weight. My all maple/mahogany semi-hollow makes this feel like it's a feather. As I said before the guitar is very resonant and quite bright, may need to put in some darker/heavier pickups down the line.

*Paint/Finish:* The guitar is perfectly painted. It was delayed quite a bit at Marty's paint guy but I guess I have to forgive him as he did a great job. Some finite streaks in the paint and some of the lines could have been a little tighter, but overall it was very well painted. As was the neck binding and headstock.

*Hardware: *Everything solid here. The knurled metal knobs have some weight and the pots turn nice and slow. The three way switch is different than the typical Les Paul type and switches smoothly. I'm loving the ABM bridge (and no it does not poke you when you palm mute as some people have speculated), and the locking tuners hold tuning very well. I pulled off the back cover to take a look at the electronics: all very well done, wiring is clean and all bundled up nicely in the cavity. The pickups are level and the pole pieces are perfectly lined up with the strings. Dunlop strap locks, enough said about that.

Well that's about it folks. The guitar plays amazingly well, no neck dive, and is extremely comfortable. I'm working on getting some buzzing out of a few strings but I want to wait for a couple of days so that the wood can acclimatize; its freezing in the U.K. and it's in the 80s here in LA haha. I love the guitar and can't thank Marty enough for his craftsmanship and customer service. He made my dream guitar come true after all the crap I had with a few luthiers down here in California. I highly recommend him to anyone looking to get a custom guitar made, you won't be disappointed. It might take a while, but the wait is definitely worth it. Thanks again Marty, you're the best!


----------



## straymond

Thanks for a great read, man. I've missed a thorough review on one of these.
and seriously, I'm sincerely happy for you, buddy.

looking forward to some pics!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

I´m so glad for you dude. We want to see some guitar p0rn with that beast. Congrats!!


----------



## Andless

animalwithin said:


> I'm working on getting some buzzing out of a few strings but I want to wait for a couple of days so that the wood can acclimatize; its freezing in the U.K. and it's in the 80s here in LA haha.



Hey Animal, congrats, great to hear you are happy with the guitar!

What string action are you aiming for by the way?


----------



## McFangsworth

I'm really happy for you, animal  How about some audio samples maybe?


----------



## Andless

straymond said:


> looking forward to some pics!



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Andless

straymond said:


>


----------



## Homer3005

Have a look at page 59 at this thread, I've posted the pics from facebook


----------



## Andless

Homer3005 said:


> Have a look at page 59 at this thread, I've posted the pics from facebook



Looks great!


----------



## jahosy

warhead78 said:


> Yep, headstock is Myka all the way. And that's no koa top, just super flamey walnut



Very much prefer this headstock to the BM styled. Think it matches really well


----------



## animalwithin

Andless said:


> Hey Animal, congrats, great to hear you are happy with the guitar!
> 
> What string action are you aiming for by the way?



Thanks man! I'm not one for super low action actually, may need to adjust the truss rod though, the change in temperature difference between LA and the UK is huge and I have no case for the guitar as its an odd shape so its been out since I received it.


----------



## Minoin

Thanks for the review, great read! 
Good to hear the thing is as good as it looks 

Take your time man and enjoy the beast, I'm sure it screams


----------



## Andless

animalwithin said:


> Thanks man! I'm not one for super low action actually, may need to adjust the truss rod though, the change in temperature difference between LA and the UK is huge and I have no case for the guitar as its an odd shape so its been out since I received it.



I hear you on temperature differences. In Sweden its not so far from English temperatures, but the difference between outside and inside is huge right now so when possible I let anything I bring in from the outside "thaw" in the case for a few hours before taking it out.

On string height, I have to admit I'm a sucker for low action. As long as there's no buzz when amped, lower is better in my book. Some effort put in, I got my Siggery set up to around 1.5-1.6 mm on high E. Standard action rather than low action i suppose, but it plays nicely enough at this setting.


----------



## animalwithin

I'll definitely work on the action as time goes on, right now I'm just enjoying in  It sounds and feels amazing!!! I freakin love this guitar and I'm so happy with how it turned out \m/


----------



## Dcm81

jahosy said:


> Very much prefer this headstock to the BM styled. Think it matches really well



I can't stand the way that that stlye of headstock is now referred to as BM style instead of Parker 
Not in any way pointing the finger at you dude  - it's just the general trend nowadays that seems to have taken over.


----------



## OWHall

Dcm81 said:


> I can't stand the way that that stlye of headstock is now referred to as BM style instead of Parker
> Not in any way pointing the finger at you dude  - it's just the general trend nowadays that seems to have taken over.



I would argue that bm style and Parker style are two different things, unless you generalise what I would class as 'bayonet' style designs (of which there are a great deal).


----------



## jahosy

Dcm81 said:


> I can't stand the way that that stlye of headstock is now referred to as BM style instead of Parker
> Not in any way pointing the finger at you dude  - it's just the general trend nowadays that seems to have taken over.



Let's not start on this topic again shall we  

While i totally agree with you, the BM reference was used since the majority of siggery builds (from these photos) were based around the BM aesthetics


----------



## straymond




----------



## RobZero

if someone is interested, i'm selling my build slot for a 8 string heresy. 
unfortunately i'll be unemployed soon since my boss is not renewing my contract, and i can't afford to spend money on guitars right now, since it's REALLY hard to find a job here in italy (but i guess it's the same everywhere)...

the specs are: swamp ash body, quilt maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck with ebony fretboard, 26-28'' fanned frets...marty said the body and neck are already done but there's still room to change the hardware and other stuff, and it will take a pair of weeks to complete the guitar. you can contact him for more informations. 

If someone is interested in buying my slot, hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## straymond

I feel for you, man...
Hope you get the slot sold!


----------



## Minoin

Wow, that really sucks, sorry to hear that! Great set of specs though, I'm sure you'll have no problem selling your slot.


----------



## ricknasty1985

On a brighter side... My guitar is done, will be shipped in the next day or so. Marty sent me pics but I'll wait to NGD it. It's a B2 clone (like the eBay one right now) haha


----------



## straymond

Ahzum! Can't wait for your thread


----------



## straymond

Is it Ok for everyone that I necrobump this sucker?

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012

3. RV350ALSCYTHE - March, 2012. 8-string deimos, FF, Flamed spalted maple top, swamp ash body, ebony fretboard, laces, 5 piece neck

4. JP Universe - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern


5. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.


6. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes


7. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

8. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!! RECIEVED

9. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october. RECIEVED

10. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes


11. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - Spec changes: BKP pups, Hipshot locking tuners, different headstock shape


12. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet

13. Mr Metal 575 - 1 June 2013- 6 string ash body /swamp ash top,5-piece neck wenge/maple, ebony fretboard,gothic black finish(a la Mayones),gold hisphot hardware and bridge,Dimarzio Titans with gold covers and black poles,natural body back 

14. Straymond - 06 Jan 2014 - 7-string, Ash body, ebony top, 7 piece neck, piezo, SD's, predator inlays


----------



## RickSchneider

Received mine, man!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Mine dude:
1 June 2013- 6 string ash body /swamp ash top,5-piece neck wenge/maple, ebony fretboard,gothic black finish(a la Mayones),gold hisphot hardware and bridge,Dimarzio Titans with gold covers and black poles,natural body back


----------



## straymond

changes done. I'm sure that a lot more have recieved their awesome siggery, but perhaps we'll give them a chance to confirm this


----------



## Andless

straymond said:


> changes done. I'm sure that a lot more have recieved their awesome siggery, but perhaps we'll give them a chance to confirm this



I think there was a more updated list than this one?


----------



## straymond

Andless said:


> I think there was a more updated list than this one?


 
Might be 
you are welcome copy/paste it if you find it. I didn't have time to comb the whole thread


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

I don't know where I'd be on that list.

I bought Adrian-XI's Spot. March 2012 is when it began.
Should be done soon.
Specs are as follows.
8 string
Deimos Body shape
Fanned 25&#8221; &#8211; 27&#8221; scale
Perpendicular 7th fret
Flamed Spalted Maple top
Swamp ash body
Ebony fretboard
5 piece Rosewood neck with maple strips
Abalone headstock logo
Jackson headstock shape 
Chrome Lace X-Bar/Deathbar
Brushed Nickel Hardware
Locking tuners

Also snagging RobZero's build within the next couple days...unless it's gone in a day or two!
My bank account wouldn't mind that 

Plan to change the pickups to BKP as I have Lace in the other Siggery, not sure which models, awaiting Zimbloth's suggestions.


----------



## straymond

your'e quite the siggy-vet, my friend! 
and that flamed spalt sounds tasty!
let's hope it's completed soon.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

straymond said:


> your'e quite the siggy-vet, my friend!
> and that flamed spalt sounds tasty!
> let's hope it's completed soon.



Both will be my firsts so I wouldn't call myself a vet just yet 

I'm just fortunate to jump aboard late in the build process and snag some near complete builds


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Ordered on 5/14/13

Siggery Heresy 6
Body - Ash
Top - Bound Ebony 
Neck - 5 Piece Wenge/Bubinga
Fingerboard - Bound Ebony w/side blocks,no inlays
Headstock - My design
Scale - 25.5"
Bridge - Kahler Stud Mount
Pickups - Siggery
Tuners - Gotoh
Nut - Locking


----------



## straymond

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012

3. RV350ALSCYTHE - March, 2012. 8-string deimos, FF, Flamed spalted maple top, swamp ash body, ebony fretboard, laces, 5 piece neck

4. JP Universe - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern

5. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.

6. Blackheim June 18th 2012 -8 String FF. Black Limba body, Flamed Maple top, Rosewood and Ebony neck

7. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes

8. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

9. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!! RECIEVED

10. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october. RECIEVED

11. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes

12. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - Spec changes: BKP pups, Hipshot locking tuners, different headstock shape

13. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet

14. Mr Metal 575 - 1 June 2013- 6 string ash body /swamp ash top,5-piece neck wenge/maple, ebony fretboard,gothic black finish(a la Mayones),gold hisphot hardware and bridge,Dimarzio Titans with gold covers and black poles,natural body back 

15. The heretic divine - 5. may 2013. Siggery Heresy 6, ash body, ebony top, 5 piece neck, kahler bridge

16. Straymond - 06 Jan 2014 - 7-string, Ash body, ebony top, 7 piece neck, piezo, SD's, predator inlays


----------



## Blackheim

straymond said:


> 1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.
> 
> 2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012
> 
> 3. RV350ALSCYTHE - March, 2012. 8-string deimos, FF, Flamed spalted maple top, swamp ash body, ebony fretboard, laces, 5 piece neck
> 
> 4. JP Universe - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern
> 
> 5. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.
> 
> 6. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes
> 
> 7. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).
> 
> 8. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!! RECIEVED
> 
> 9. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october. RECIEVED
> 
> 10. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes
> 
> 11. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - Spec changes: BKP pups, Hipshot locking tuners, different headstock shape
> 
> 12. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet
> 
> 13. Mr Metal 575 - 1 June 2013- 6 string ash body /swamp ash top,5-piece neck wenge/maple, ebony fretboard,gothic black finish(a la Mayones),gold hisphot hardware and bridge,Dimarzio Titans with gold covers and black poles,natural body back
> 
> 14. The heretic divine - 5. may 2013. Siggery Heresy 6, ash body, ebony top, 5 piece neck, kahler bridge
> 
> 15. Straymond - 06 Jan 2014 - 7-string, Ash body, ebony top, 7 piece neck, piezo, SD's, predator inlays



I placed an order on June 18th 2012 for an 8 String FF. Black Limba body, Flamed Maple top, Rosewood and Ebony neck... No news about it.


----------



## straymond

I stuck you in the list 
Have you asked marty about the progress?


----------



## Blackheim

straymond said:


> I stuck you in the list
> Have you asked marty about the progress?



Yes sir. I got my left wrist injured and asked for progress and/or refund in case he could not make it. We agreed a refund at some point.. I asked then to continue but I never received a concrete response about if there is progress or not... I've been asking for pics for a while now but did not received any. He mentioned the guitar was almost ready back on January 2013 or December 2012(can't remember when exactly). We're almost at the 2 years mark without a build update and his last email stated he was going to refund me in two halves. Haven't know anything about the refund or something since then... 
He's been truly a gentleman and I've tried to not be to pushy, but without the money in my pocket, 1.6 years and no progress, my patience is running out. There's not much I can do atm to be honest...


----------



## Pearson0110

I ordered mine on the 28th of April 2013 specs are: 7-string, mahogany body, claro walnut top, 7 piece maple/mahog/wenge hipshot bridge and bkp


----------



## 68SLP

Hey guys, I've been following this thread since I placed my order in early August 2013, but haven't yet posted. As of 2 weeks ago, Marty tells me my B2-style build will be completed in late January/early February. Nonetheless, I have yet to receive any progress pics...

For those interested, here are my specs:
BODY: Chambered Figured Sapele (Satin back finish)
TOP: 5A Quilted Maple (slight chevron)
FINISH: See Below (high gloss nitrocellulose)

NECK: 5 pc Madagascar Rosewood with Ebony filets
FINGERBOARD: Figured Madagascar Rosewood (no inlay, luminlay side dot only)
HEADSTOCK: Figured Madagascar Rosewood
OTHER: Full binding neck, headstock, 3/4 body (ivoroid), Compound Radius 16-22&#8221;, BM neck profile (19mm @ nut, 20mm @ 12th)
FRETS: 24 Jumbo Stainless Steel

HARDWARE:
BRIDGE: Schaller Hannes (chrome)
TUNERS:Chrome Sperzel locking with black tuning buttons
PICKUPS: Bare Knuckle Holy Diver/VHII (Double Black)
WIRING: 3 way switch, 1 volume, 1 tone with push-pull for series/parallel and coil split
KNOBS: Translucent greyish/blue (as pictured)





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Andless

straymond said:


> I stuck you in the list
> Have you asked marty about the progress?



if you are going to necrobump the list at least use the search tool and find the latest one.


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3548631-post1156.html


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Just sent payment for Spot #2.
Weird ending up with 2 and 3, hopefully they come at the same time for review and comparison


----------



## RobZero

slot sold!
i'm sad because i wanted that guitar so bad, but luck isn't on my side recently...i will follow the thread to see the finished work!


----------



## Saku

straymond said:


> 1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.
> 
> 2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012
> 
> 3. RV350ALSCYTHE - March, 2012. 8-string deimos, FF, Flamed spalted maple top, swamp ash body, ebony fretboard, laces, 5 piece neck
> 
> 4. JP Universe - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern
> 
> 5. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.
> 
> 6. Blackheim June 18th 2012 -8 String FF. Black Limba body, Flamed Maple top, Rosewood and Ebony neck
> 
> 7. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes
> 
> 8. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).
> 
> 9. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!! RECIEVED
> 
> 10. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october. RECIEVED
> 
> 11. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes
> 
> 12. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - Spec changes: BKP pups, Hipshot locking tuners, different headstock shape
> 
> 13. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet
> 
> 14. Mr Metal 575 - 1 June 2013- 6 string ash body /swamp ash top,5-piece neck wenge/maple, ebony fretboard,gothic black finish(a la Mayones),gold hisphot hardware and bridge,Dimarzio Titans with gold covers and black poles,natural body back
> 
> 15. The heretic divine - 5. may 2013. Siggery Heresy 6, ash body, ebony top, 5 piece neck, kahler bridge
> 
> 16. Straymond - 06 Jan 2014 - 7-string, Ash body, ebony top, 7 piece neck, piezo, SD's, predator inlays



I ordered at 10. Oct 2013. spec(7string ash body ebony top,5p rosewood/ebony neck,ebony fingerboard,luminlay side inlay,shaller hannes7,hipshot opengear locking peg,bare knuckle juggernaut covered.

I already finished guitar body.
neck will be finished in a couple of week


----------



## simeonharris

you missed mine off the list - ordered august 2012 - headless fanned fret 8 string, chambered alder body, walnut top, maple neck with ebony fingerboard.


----------



## straymond

I've tried to edit the list.
please quote and edit if I missed something out, guys 

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. Adrian-XI - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern, changed inlays again, SS frets 

3. Andless - March 22nd, 2012 - 8 string fanned, mahogany body, quilted maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, rosewood fingerboard, spec change from natural finish to blue finish.

4. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.

5. Blackheim - June 18th 2012 for an 8 String FF. Black Limba body, Flamed Maple top, Rosewood and Ebony neck

6. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes

7. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

8. Simeonharris - august 2012 - headless fanned fret 8 string, chambered alder body, walnut top, maple neck with ebony fingerboard

9. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!! RECIEVED

10. OWHall - 11th September 2012 - Mahogany Body+Spalted Maple top, Wenge/bubinga neck, maple fretboard - Payed in full 6th Jan, requested 12th fret dot inlay 27th Feb 2013.

11. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october RECIEVED

12. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes

13. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet

14. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet

15. Andrenighthound - 25.5-28.5 8 string FF superstrat 4 x 4 tuners, stainless steel frets, cocobolo top with ashbody rosewood fretboard, 5pc neck

16. somethingclever - 08 April 2013 - 8 string 26.5"-28" fanned, Black Limba body, Macassar Ebony top, Wenge / Flame Maple / Black Limba neck - No spec changes yet.

17. Syriel - 24 April 2013 - 7 string, Mahogany body ( special body shape ), Ebony top, Rosewood / Ebony neck, Ebony fingerboard - no spec changes and will probably not change.

18. Pearson0110 - 28th of April 2013 specs are: 7-string, mahogany body, claro walnut top, 7 piece maple/mahog/wenge hipshot bridge and bkp 

19. Homer3005 - 30.April 2013 - 7 String, Ash Body, Ebony Top, Wenge/Bubinga neck, Ebony fingerboard - no spec changes yet

20. Mr Metal 575 - 1 June 2013- 6 string ash body /swamp ash top,5-piece neck wenge/maple, ebony fretboard,gothic black finish(a la Mayones),gold hisphot hardware and bridge,Dimarzio Titans with gold covers and black poles,natural body back 

21. 68SLP - August 2013 - B2-style, quilted maple top, luminlay, SS, Bkp's, hannes, translucent greyish/blue

22. Saku - 10. October 2013 - 7string ash body ebony top,5p rosewood/ebony neck,ebony fingerboard,luminlay side inlay,shaller hannes7,hipshot opengear locking peg,bare knuckle juggernaut covered.

23. Straymond - 06 Jan 2014 - 7-string, Ash body, ebony top, 7 piece neck, hannes piezo, SD's, predator inlays


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Mine dude hahah 1st of June 2013,you put it in the other post


----------



## straymond

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Mine dude hahah 1st of June 2013,you put it in the other post


 
dang nabbit! I must have a braindamage of some sort.
you're in.


again


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

I've added EVO gold frets to the specs,it was a suggestion that Marty did to me.
I've read they are very good. So yeah they are nice.
One more time,communication and emailing with Marty is impressive,he has answered two emails in 2 days. Like it should be


----------



## Andrenighthound

You forgot mine! 
25.5-28.5 8 string FF superstrat 4 x 4 tuners, stainless steel frets, cocobolo top with ashbody rosewood fretboard. I ordered 03/12/12
I forgot to add its a bolt on neck 5 piece bubinga and wenge.


----------



## OWHall

Hey dudes, thought you might like to know that Aaron Marshall of Intervals played my guitar extensively last night and thought it was awesome. If that doesn't dismiss the Siggery doubters of the past pages then I don't know what will!


----------



## ikarus

OWHall said:


> Hey dudes, thought you might like to know that Aaron Marshall of Intervals played my guitar extensively last night and thought it was awesome. If that doesn't dismiss the Siggery doubters of the past pages then I don't know what will!



yes this fact makes every other Siggery a super awesome guitar.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

ikarus said:


> yes this fact makes every other Siggery a super awesome guitar.



Oh you, I was missing you here buddy


----------



## straymond

Andrenighthound said:


> You forgot mine!
> 25.5-28.5 8 string FF superstrat 4 x 4 tuners, stainless steel frets, cocobolo top with ashbody rosewood fretboard. I ordered 03/12/12
> I forgot to add its a bolt on neck 5 piece bubinga and wenge.


 
done. 



OWHall said:


> Hey dudes, thought you might like to know that Aaron Marshall of Intervals played my guitar extensively last night and thought it was awesome. If that doesn't dismiss the Siggery doubters of the past pages then I don't know what will!


 
that's awesome, dude!



ikarus said:


> yes this fact makes every other Siggery a super awesome guitar.


 
yeah, he should have played a Rusti BM knock-off instead, eh?


----------



## WiseSplinter

Heard from Marty to expect my build to finish at the end of February. 

Somehow I doubt that's going to happen but I'm at least glad to hear my guitar is actually taking on guitar form, and not still a pile of wood in some cupboard  
An NGD thread or two with some pics to peruse would make the wait a little easier though *hint hint cough cough*


----------



## OWHall

ikarus said:


> yes this fact makes every other Siggery a super awesome guitar.



Thankyou for your input Ikarus but my point was that it certainly highlights Marty's capacity to build instruments, which had been (wrongfully, in my opinion) bought into question.


----------



## ikarus

OWHall said:


> Thankyou for your input Ikarus but my point was that it certainly highlights Marty's capacity to build instruments, which had been (wrongfully, in my opinion) bought into question.



If you would have seen my Siggery in person, you would understand me. I am happy that you not received such a lemon as i did though. 




straymond said:


> yeah, he should have played a Rusti BM knock-off instead, eh?



Since some of you guys are not interested in a different opinion than "OMG Marty builds the best instrument ever, even though I haven't reveived my order yet or ever played one", I will try to stay out from here from now on...


----------



## WiseSplinter

ikarus: sorry you didn't like your guitar dude  

I think all experience and opinions, positive and negative, are helpful to people trying to make a decision about going with Siggery or not. Excessive "shaming" is not necessary but honest observations are key and the very reason for this thread (right?).

When I finally get mine I'll try to keep what you've said in mind, regarding the rose tinted glasses phenomenon. 

Still I have high hopes though  
My Ormsby should be here soon as well, so I might be in a position to do a comparison.


----------



## Minoin

Splinter is Wise, for both not expecting his build to be finished in February and that the thread should not be governed (solely) by religiously believing Siggery-lovers.

Regardless, I will pass my own judgement once I have mine. The pictures look extremely promising though..


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Minoin said:


> Splinter is Wise, for both not expecting his build to be finished in February and that the thread should not be governed (solely) by religiously believing Siggery-lovers.
> 
> Regardless, I will pass my own judgement once I have mine. The pictures look extremely promising though..



True words man. Religious believing? Not with me. Ain't nobody got time fo dat


----------



## LIPCoelhoq

straymond said:


> Let's hope you have a NGD-thread for us in the end of february
> I'm discussing inlays with marty now.
> here's a hint:







just follow Merrow's example here


----------



## straymond

You're in the ballpark, good sir!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Like this?


----------



## straymond

In my mind I see off-set pred-letters 
Marty has got a hold of a guy who will try to accomplish this


----------



## Minoin

That's pretty cool man! What kind of material will he use?


----------



## straymond

Yeah, I hope it'll work nicely 

Black ebony fingerboard, and hopefully the inlays will pop as much as the pic that LIPCoelhoq linked to.
I'm not sure about the exact material, though...


----------



## Minoin

Hey guys, progress anyone? Haven't heard back from Marty since he order a new Hipshot tuner to replace a faulty one. I'll just have to be patient a bit longer.


----------



## pisyakot

Ordered in late November 2013.
And Marty said it will be done in this month.


----------



## Minoin

pisyakot said:


> Ordered in late November 2013.
> And Marty said it will be done in this month.



Wow, that would be great dude!
It is striking though that I'm almost waiting 17 months and no sign of a guitar yet. Ah well


----------



## pisyakot

Oh sorry, it was November 2012..


----------



## Subdivisions_709

I was talking to Marty yesterday. He said he had some minor flooding issues in the workshop so he is delayed a bit. He said mine is almost done he just has a few things to finish up so hopefully we will see some guitars soon!


----------



## simeonharris

i got an email from marty this morning. he said that his workshop had suffered some flooding (we've had really heavy rain here in the UK for weeks), so he's been dealing with that.

ah, i see i was beaten to it!


----------



## ricknasty1985

I hope the flood didnt stall my guitar being sent. I don't wanna ask him when he sent it... I'm after the element of surprise on this one!


----------



## simeonharris

ricknasty1985 said:


> I'm after the element of surprise on this one!



and you'll be kicking yourself if it arrives when you're out!


----------



## Tordah

ricknasty1985 said:


> I hope the flood didnt stall my guitar being sent. I don't wanna ask him when he sent it... I'm after the element of surprise on this one!



Sussex isn't disrupted by the flooding, that's further west.


----------



## straymond

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. Adrian-XI - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern, changed inlays again, SS frets 

3. Andless - March 22nd, 2012 - 8 string fanned, mahogany body, quilted maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, rosewood fingerboard, spec change from natural finish to blue finish.

4. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.

5. Blackheim - June 18th 2012 for an 8 String FF. Black Limba body, Flamed Maple top, Rosewood and Ebony neck

6. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes

7. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).

8. Simeonharris - august 2012 - headless fanned fret 8 string, chambered alder body, walnut top, maple neck with ebony fingerboard

9. animalwithin - 1 August 2012 - Alder Body no top (V-shape!), one piece maple neck (unfinished/bolt on) w/ ebony fingerboard, alternating fingerboard edge binding - No specs change at all!

10. OWHall - 11th September 2012 - Mahogany Body+Spalted Maple top, Wenge/bubinga neck, maple fretboard - Payed in full 6th Jan, requested 12th fret dot inlay 27th Feb 2013.

11. RickSchneider - 15 Sept 2012 - Ash body+Ebony Top, Wenge+Maple neck, Ebony fretboard - requested for no tone knob early october

12. Deadnighshade -21 Sept '12 -Ash body , wenge+maple neck -no spec changes

13. Minoin - 21 Sept 2012 - 7-string OFR, Mahogany body, Buckeye Burl top - Maple/mahogany/purplewood neck - No spec changes yet

14. Subdivisions_709 - 24 Oct 2012 - Ash body, Flamed Koa top, rosewood/ebony neck - no spec changes yet

15. Pisyakot - November, 2012

16. Andrenighthound - 25.5-28.5 8 string FF superstrat 4 x 4 tuners, stainless steel frets, cocobolo top with ashbody rosewood fretboard, 5pc neck

17. somethingclever - 08 April 2013 - 8 string 26.5"-28" fanned, Black Limba body, Macassar Ebony top, Wenge / Flame Maple / Black Limba neck - No spec changes yet.

18. Syriel - 24 April 2013 - 7 string, Mahogany body ( special body shape ), Ebony top, Rosewood / Ebony neck, Ebony fingerboard - no spec changes and will probably not change.

19. Pearson0110 - 28th of April 2013 specs are: 7-string, mahogany body, claro walnut top, 7 piece maple/mahog/wenge hipshot bridge and bkp 

20. Homer3005 - 30.April 2013 - 7 String, Ash Body, Ebony Top, Wenge/Bubinga neck, Ebony fingerboard - no spec changes yet

21. Mr Metal 575 - 1 June 2013- 6 string ash body /swamp ash top,5-piece neck wenge/maple, ebony fretboard,gothic black finish(a la Mayones),gold hisphot hardware and bridge,Dimarzio Titans with gold covers and black poles,natural body back 

22. 68SLP - August 2013 - B2-style, quilted maple top, luminlay, SS, Bkp's, hannes, translucent greyish/blue

23. Saku - 10. October 2013 - 7string ash body ebony top,5p rosewood/ebony neck,ebony fingerboard,luminlay side inlay,shaller hannes7,hipshot opengear locking peg,bare knuckle juggernaut covered.

24. McFangsworth - 10. october 2013

25. Straymond - 06 Jan 2014 - 7-string, Ash body, ebony top, 7 piece neck, hannes piezo, SD's, predator inlays 

Put you in the List, Pisyakot. keep us posted 

Yeah, he wrote to me about the flooding too. gotta give the guy sympathy. the flooding seems to screw up for other people over there as well...


----------



## McFangsworth

I put my deposit down October 10, 2013. Not a single mail yet, but many are before me in line so I guess that's why.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Why is that list so Fubar?

I WAS on there a couple revisions ago


----------



## straymond

Quote/copy the list and put yourselves in it


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Yeah,I seem to have disappeared from the list,as well,lol.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Received pictures of mine today 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9cis8amscw0pzpq/evPwJ_K2jH


----------



## Pearson0110

^^ This is a good sign, Hopefully he's got his workshop sorted out


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Beautiful. You have great taste. I also chose more visual ash but mine is going to be black.
Do you know when it will be shipped to you?


----------



## Deadnightshade

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Beautiful. You have great taste. I also chose more visual ash but mine is going to be black.
> Do you know when it will be shipped to you?



I'll pay the remainder on Monday,so sometime next week I suppose.


----------



## straymond

Deadnightshade said:


> Received pictures of mine today
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9cis8amscw0pzpq/evPwJ_K2jH



The back of that neck is just insane! What woods are those?
And cool fretmarking btw


----------



## Deadnightshade

straymond said:


> The back of that neck is just insane! What woods are those?
> And cool fretmarking btw



It's not as fancy as it looks it's just maple,wenge,and a thin ebony stringer between the 2 pieces of maple for them to glue together better (also visually appealing).

I've tried this fretmarking on another guitar that had no inlays,using side dot stickers and I liked it,so I kept it this way here too.

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## frankedelic83

i tried one of his guitars and they are absolutely fantastic. 100% would buy


----------



## McFangsworth

Deadnightshade said:


> Received pictures of mine today
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9cis8amscw0pzpq/evPwJ_K2jH



That is awesome! Digging the fan on this beauty.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Someone has just put a NGD thread of a Heresy 6 string in the Standard Guitars section!! Looks fantastic!!


----------



## McFangsworth

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Someone has just put a NGD thread of a Heresy 6 string in the Standard Guitars section!! Looks fantastic!!



I really dig that walnut top!


----------



## straymond

that scarf-joint is just....


----------



## Minoin

Hey guys, just a quick update. I mailed Marty asking if it was shipped yet (should have been here by now) and it is shipping this week. But boy, he send me pics of the finished guitar and wow... I'm sorry to leave you guys in suspense, but this is going to be something else. I love the BM-inspired guitars he makes, but I made some other choices which I'm extremely happy with. I'll be making audio and video for my NGD, so keep an eye out in March.


----------



## pittbul

wow....fantastic ash body...no words... !!!


----------



## straymond

Minoin said:


> Hey guys, just a quick update. I mailed Marty asking if it was shipped yet (should have been here by now) and it is shipping this week. But boy, he send me pics of the finished guitar and wow... I'm sorry to leave you guys in suspense, but this is going to be something else. I love the BM-inspired guitars he makes, but I made some other choices which I'm extremely happy with. I'll be making audio and video for my NGD, so keep an eye out in March.



You're killing me (us), dude...


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

thank you all for the nice comments on the siggery heresy, that was my resent score. i promised some higher quality shots but never got around to it i just received in a jp7 rosewood neck and have been swamped with that. but instead of bumping my old thread ill just dump these here. more people will probably enjoy these pictures here more anyway. heres the specs:
Body - Mahogany
Top - Claro Walnut
Binding - Black
Depth - 38mm
Construction - Bolt-on
Finish - Oil/Wax
Neck - 3 Piece Quarter Sawn Wenge - Scarf Joint - Purpleheart/Ebony/Purpleheart
Fingerboard - Rosewood
Inlays - Side Dot
Scale - 26"
Frets - 24 Jumbo
Finish - Oil/Wax
Headstock - Myka 
Faceplate - Ebony
Headstock Finish - Clear Coat Sealer + Satin Clear
Pickups - Seymour Duncan Hot Rail - BKP Blackhawk
Pickup Mount - Direct - Threaded Brass Insert
Controls - Push/Pull (Coil Tap)Vol, 3 Way Mini Selector
Bridge - Schaller Hannes
Machine Heads - Sperzel
Strap Buttons - Schaller Locking


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

This photos are better. Super clean work by Marty. Simplicity is win.
How does she play?
Also congrats on the JP7 dude!ll


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Someone has just put a NGD thread of a Heresy 6 string in the Standard Guitars section!! Looks fantastic!!





Mr_Metal_575 said:


> This photos are better. Super clean work by Marty. Simplicity is win.
> How does she play?
> Also congrats on the JP7 dude!ll



Thanks so much dude, i had the siggery arrive on tuesday and the JP7 RW on friday. its been hectic to say the least, the siggery is amazing. NO FLAWS i can report on this siggery build, she came in tuned to open C and the blackhawk is super killer. I've never had a guitar with a scarf joint before but i wish all of mine had them.


----------



## McFangsworth

Minoin said:


> Hey guys, just a quick update. I mailed Marty asking if it was shipped yet (should have been here by now) and it is shipping this week. But boy, he send me pics of the finished guitar and wow... I'm sorry to leave you guys in suspense, but this is going to be something else. I love the BM-inspired guitars he makes, but I made some other choices which I'm extremely happy with. I'll be making audio and video for my NGD, so keep an eye out in March.



Damn you, Minoin! I have a troubled relationship with suspense.

Waiting for that NGD


----------



## ricknasty1985

Would someone mind private messaging martys email, my guitar hasn't arrived yet, getting worried now!

*got it, thanks guys*


----------



## Saku

Whose guitar is this? 
Instagram photo by @siggeryguitars (Marty Siggery) | Statigram


----------



## straymond

Oh.
My.
Mega Man.

that's tasty!!


----------



## Minoin

Owww, I wanted to keep everyone in suspense, but I guess Marty thought it was time to show it hehe

So yeah, it's mine and I'm sure you guys understand why I'm fcking thrilled


----------



## Andless

Minoin said:


> Owww, I wanted to keep everyone in suspense, but I guess Marty thought it was time to show it hehe
> 
> So yeah, it's mine and I'm sure you guys understand why I'm fcking thrilled



Looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## straymond

Insane, dude!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

BUM EXPLOSION!!!
That top is insane, what a guitar!!! Congrats Minoin


----------



## Cosmic Junglist

Sweet mother of all that's holy... It's absolutely gorgeous!

Is this the buckeye burl that Marty speaks legend of?


----------



## McFangsworth

I want... so much want @[email protected]


----------



## Saku

OMG!!!!!! Whose guitar is this!?!?!?? what a beautiful guitar

Instagram photo by @siggeryguitars (Marty Siggery) | Statigram


----------



## pisyakot

wow!


----------



## McFangsworth

These awesome pictures of GAS-material keep showing up at my inbox when I'm sleeping, man ;___;

Oh, BTW dat top o.o


----------



## straymond

is this a new build, as well?

I don't know whats going on....
but I LIKE IT!


----------



## Saku

I think we need to arrange information.

how far along is the waiting list?

maybe it's very useful to us


----------



## MrTeatime

I'm new on this forum and this is my first post so hi everbody

Like a lot of people on this forum I crave a certain "DarkestGrayMachine" guitar and as they are so rare and expensive I'm considering having a replica built.
After reading this thread and looking at his website, I think that right now those B2 inspired builds are his bread and butter.
The price seems too good to be true for a "hand crafted" guitar. I'm not saying his guitars aren't good and I really have nothing against CNC machines but do you think he uses a CNC machine at least for those B2 bodies, which seem to be what people order the most ?


----------



## tmfrank

MrTeatime said:


> I'm new on this forum and this is my first post so hi everbody
> 
> Like a lot of people on this forum I crave a certain "DarkestGrayMachine" guitar and as they are so rare and expensive I'm considering having a replica built.
> After reading this thread and looking at his website, I think that right now those B2 inspired builds are his bread and butter.
> The price seems too good to be true for a "hand crafted" guitar. I'm not saying his guitars aren't good and I really have nothing against CNC machines but do you think he uses a CNC machine at least for those B2 bodies, which seem to be what people order the most ?



I talked to a guy who had a B2 replica built from Siggery, and he wasn't too much a fan. I was just about ready to put a deposit down on a similar build from Marty, but he told me enough to dissuade me


----------



## MrTeatime

Can you please explain?


----------



## ikarus

I don't think that he uses CNC at all. There are people here who received really well built instruments and are very happy with the result. I received a lemon and wasn't happy with it. I'd save up for a Skervesen,etc,..

I just quote myself. 



ikarus said:


> I have a similar experience as Danukentor. My Siggery was my first custom guitar. I expected a guitar of superior quality that stands above all other guitars I have ever played. Unfortunatly the guitar wasn't like that.
> 
> My NGD was really positive for some reasons. Like I said it was my first custom and I was sure it MUST be a quality guitar and I thought that maybe my expectations were too high. Besides that I was kind of ashamed paying my hard earned money, waiting nearly a year and then receive a mediocre instrument.
> 
> 
> - Marty quoted me 6-8 weeks. It took about 10 months to receive it. I know that it is nearly impossible to get a guitar in 6-8 weeks, but why does he even quote me that time?
> 
> - He said that the guitar cant be finished because BKP has delays in delivery due to a show. I wrote a mail to BKP asking about the pickups and they said that they dont have an order from Marty but had sent the exact set that I wanted to his place a few weeks ago. Marty was really mad that BKP talked to me about his orders and then my pickups appeared "magically" at his shop.
> 
> 
> - The fretwork was not great and the wrong frets were installed. I asked for jumbo but got some medium frets. Maybe they were Jumbo but were filed down way too much.
> 
> -The pickups were not height adjustable and the strings where not running straight over the polepieces
> 
> -the nut was cut way too deep. Even open strings were buzzing.
> 
> -the guitar had little dents all over the body and neck.
> 
> -the neck was way to thick. Almost like on a Les Paul. I requested a very thin c shape.
> 
> -the guitars playability and overal quality was not as good as i had expected. It felt cheap.
> 
> -the oil finish was blotched on the back of the body.
> 
> -the neck pocket was not tight and the neck was shimmed. I know that a shim is nothing bad but I dont expect a custom guitar to be shimmed. Do you?
> 
> I asked Marty to reshape the neck, replace the frets and the nuts. He offered me to send only the neck. I was wondering how he is able to cut a decent nut without the neck beeing mounted on the body, but hey, I am not a luthier. So i thought he knows a way to do it. I got the guitar back with a new neckshape but with "medium" frets again and without a new nut. Upon request he said that he cant cut a new nut without the body.
> 
> I had the guitar reworked by to luthiers to make it a decent guitar, but i didn't liked it anymore. I had to sell it.
> 
> 
> I dont want to bash Siggery, but give a second opinion to all the people who consider getting a Siggery. This thread is full chorus of praise, mostly from people who are still waiting for their guitars and are only judging by pictures.
> 
> The communication with Marty was ok and maybe I just had bad luck. I hope you guys receive stellar guitars.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Dunno, nobody aims at you with a gun to put a deposit with a luthier. If you are not sure about that, don't do it. I read Ikarus post and a lot of other opinions too, but I was sure and I put my deposit. It's up to you dude.
I think it´s simple


----------



## Saku

my guitar will be finished around the end of this month or early April.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Saku said:


> my guitar will be finished around the end of this month or early April.


Really? Did Marty tell you that?
Because I´m right before you on the list we did, and that could mean mine is very close too dude!
When I asked him he said that wasn't far from now. We´ll see.


----------



## Hollowway

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> thank you all for the nice comments on the siggery heresy, that was my resent score. i promised some higher quality shots but never got around to it i just received in a jp7 rosewood neck and have been swamped with that. but instead of bumping my old thread ill just dump these here.



Are you selling this one on eBay already? Any particular reason?


----------



## ikarus

Saku said:


> my guitar will be finished around the end of this month or early April.





Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Really? Did Marty tell you that?
> Because I´m right before you on the list we did, and that could mean mine is very close too dude!
> When I asked him he said that wasn't far from now. We´ll see.



...and to me he said build time will be 6 weeks.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

ikarus said:


> ...and to me he said build time will be 6 weeks.



That's why I say we'll see hahaha. Really I have been waiting 7 months, don't care for 2 or 3 more. I want it to be well finished


----------



## Danny Husk

Seeing as there are people at or over the two year mark, I would hope they are next in the queue.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Danny Husk said:


> Seeing as there are people at or over the two year mark, I would hope they are next in the queue.



Yeah,definitely


----------



## ikarus

If someone among you is looking for a Siggery B2 copy I might have something for you next week... Keep and eye on the classifieds.


----------



## MrTeatime

I found your NGD, Ikarus :
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/218969-ngd-siggery-6-spalted-maple.html

You seemed more than happy when you got the guitar, when did the honey moon end?
You should post a follow-up on the thread to warn people if you really didn't like the guitar in the end.


----------



## Thrashman

I know I'm generalizing here, but his guitar had a VERY thick spalted maple top. Spalted maple is essentially dead/rotten maple and is tonally dull/dead. A top that is too thick would have a very negative feedback on the overall tone of the guitar.

But it's also a brittle wood since it is rotting and breaks easily - which might be why it was cut so thick..

Just speculating, of course!


----------



## Given To Fly

Spalted, flamed, quilted, birdseye, and any other figured wood is the result of a diseased tree. Ironically, we happen to like how it looks.


----------



## ikarus

If anybody is looking for a Siggery B2 copy and want to skip the wait list, you may want to check out the classifieds. 



MrTeatime said:


> I found your NGD, Ikarus :
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/218969-ngd-siggery-6-spalted-maple.html
> 
> You seemed more than happy when you got the guitar, when did the honey moon end?
> You should post a follow-up on the thread to warn people if you really didn't like the guitar in the end.



haha, it ended on the next day. I will post a follow up in the thread.




Thrashman said:


> I know I'm generalizing here, but his guitar had a VERY thick spalted maple top. Spalted maple is essentially dead/rotten maple and is tonally dull/dead. A top that is too thick would have a very negative feedback on the overall tone of the guitar.
> 
> But it's also a brittle wood since it is rotting and breaks easily - which might be why it was cut so thick..
> 
> Just speculating, of course!




The issues with my guitar had nothing to do with tone or the top wood.


----------



## Thrashman

ikarus said:


> The issues with my guitar had nothing to do with tone or the top wood.



Then I apologize for the perhaps unnecessary gossip!

Looking forward to the follow-up.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

How do you compare the guitar you received to the one you are selling? Would like to hear.


----------



## Andless

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> How do you compare the guitar you received to the one you are selling? Would like to hear.



Yes, that would be educational.


----------



## ikarus

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> How do you compare the guitar you received to the one you are selling? Would like to hear.



The guitar I am selling is way better. It does not feel cheap like my guitar did. If I would have received this one instead of the spalted one I would still own it. Believe me or not.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

ikarus said:


> The guitar I am selling is way better. It does not feel cheap like my guitar did. If I would have received this one instead of the spalted one I would still own it. Believe me or not.



That makes me think that you received a lemon dude...


----------



## ikarus

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> That makes me think that you received a lemon dude...



yep me too. That added a good amount of beeing so pissed: I received a lemon and my bandmate a nice and playable instrument.


----------



## Saku

ikarus said:


> yep me too. That added a good amount of beeing so pissed: I received a lemon and my bandmate a nice and playable instrument.



What was wrong with a lemon in particular?


----------



## ikarus

Saku said:


> What was wrong with a lemon in particular?



you can read it on page 69.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Saku said:


> What was wrong with a lemon in particular?


In case you can't relate a lemon with a guitar
Lemon= Faulty guitar


----------



## Saku

ikarus said:


> you can read it on page 69.


thank you dude!


----------



## Saku

uum....Has anyone experienced the same thing? 

I get a little worried


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Saku said:


> uum....Has anyone experienced the same thing?
> 
> I get a little worried



I think Ikarus is the only one that has had problems like that. You could like your guitar more por less, but problems like Ikarus ones I don't think so,at least what I've read in this thread. 
The overall opinion is good, maybe Marty has improved his build quality too.
Dunno


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Shitty double-post, goddamnit


----------



## ikarus

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> I think Ikarus is the only one that has had problems like that. You could like your guitar more por less, but problems like Ikarus ones I don't think so,at least what I've read in this thread.
> The overall opinion is good, maybe Marty has improved his build quality too.
> Dunno



Danukenators review is also not full of praise and glory.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

ikarus said:


> Danukenators review is also not full of praise and glory.


True,I had forgotten it. Anyway the main opiniones in this thread are positive. Opinions are like butts, everyone has its own


----------



## Andless

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> True,I had forgotten it. Anyway the main opiniones in this thread are positive. Opinions are like butts, everyone has its own



Yes.

My conclusion is that as multi-scale (fan fret) guitars go, Marty's guitars are hard to beat for the money.


I ordered one because if I was to play anything with longer scales (8-strings need it) it would have to be a multi-scale, and I wanted to give it a try. 

Now, after waiting 18 months for the guitar I decided I have no use for the 8th string and still prefer 25"-25.5" guitars . For the moment I only play GKG delta wings .


----------



## kruneh

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> That makes me think that you received a lemon dude...



Maybe he did, but why did he recieve a lemon?
Think about that for a second.

People are not always honest you know. Pretty much everything get stellar reviews at first, then the guitar is for sale shortly after.
That pretty much seems like the rule, don´t keep that amazing guitar you just bought, the one that made you redefine what you´re looking for in a guitar, nope, just sell it..

I´m not saying Siggery makes lemons all the way, I just say that we´ve seen a lot of this now all over the place, and I think it´s considered clever to be more skeptical.
But best wishes for you all


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

kruneh said:


> Maybe he did, but why did he recieve a lemon?
> Think about that for a second.
> 
> People are not always honest you know. Pretty much everything get stellar reviews at first, then the guitar is for sale shortly after.
> That pretty much seems like the rule, don´t keep that amazing guitar you just bought, the one that made you redefine what you´re looking for in a guitar, nope, just sell it..
> 
> I´m not saying Siggery makes lemons all the way, I just say that we´ve seen a lot of this now all over the place, and I think it´s considered clever to be more skeptical.
> But best wishes for you all


Yep,but you know I ve seen a lot of people that has received his custom without flaws and they sell the guitar shortly after because it's not what they hoped to be. 
Ordering custom instruments is risky,without any doubts.


----------



## straymond

I think this might be as much a case of gearwhoring, as it may be a lemon or not.
We've seen Vik's and KxK's entering and leaving within a month, haven't we 

As Kruneh says, everyone is off course hyped out of their mind when a new/first custom enters the door. This might not be the time to write a review. Allow the guitar to grow on you for a bit. In some cases it simply doesn't. Sadly.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

straymond said:


> We've seen Vik's and KxK's entering and leaving within a month, haven't we ;


That's what I'm saying,flawless and top notch guitars that are sold in two weeks.
They call it the honeymoon,during this time better not to do a serious review


----------



## Andless

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Yep,but you know I ve seen a lot of people that has received his custom without flaws and they sell the guitar shortly after because it's not what they hoped to be.
> Ordering custom instruments is risky,without any doubts.



Yes, risky as in that playing before buying is not possible and unless you ordered a copy of something it is probably going to be unique in some way.... 

I have one guitar that I bought on chance that I love to death that I never thought I'd like the neck profile of until I got it. Now after getting used to it my Turbulence T is my #1, the neck is absolutely wonderful.

Then again, other guitars you don't gel with even after giving it a serious try, no particular fault to the guitar necessarily. Besides, if you order something and wait +1.5 years, there is plenty of room to change your mind and preferences in all sorts of directions...


----------



## Danny Husk

The issue I'm most vexed by is the completion date projections I've seen on here. It seems like an accurate projection would benefit both parties, keeping expectations realistic and emails to a minimum. Can't work out the logic of this...


----------



## Minoin

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> That's what I'm saying,flawless and top notch guitars that are sold in two weeks.
> They call it the honeymoon,during this time better not to do a serious review



The reason you guys have not seen a NGD from me  I received the guitar and it is a true piece of art. Marty definitely put his heart in this one. I won't go into detail, because I'll save that for my NGD. I'm going to prepare a video+audio (in good quality) to showcase the Siggery in comparison with my other 7 strings.


----------



## straymond

Sweet! Looking forward to it


----------



## Deadnightshade

I received mine today too.I'm pretty satisfied,but I'll save further comments for when I have more time to play and do an NGD.


----------



## straymond

Wanna give us a little teaser, there, champ?


----------



## jfrey

a little teaser for you guys


----------



## McFangsworth

pf78 said:


> a little teaser for you guys



The plot thickens! Intrigued to the max here


----------



## OWHall

Looks as thin as mine haha. I await this eagerly!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Want to see more!! Don't tease us you bastard!!


----------



## animalwithin

Ahhh fang that looks tasty!!! I think the only mistake I made with my Siggery is not getting that Hanes bridge, that thing looks so comfy!!!!!!


----------



## jfrey

no post-processing
SOOC

p.s. oh i put on a layer on walnut-oil on it


----------



## Pearson0110

Stop it!!! Your not making the wait any easier!!


----------



## chinzilla1984

I see you finally managed to get you hands on my old siggery from Ben then ;-)


----------



## straymond

@pf78:
How do you like the hannes bridge and the guitar over all?


----------



## Andless

chinzilla1984 said:


> I see you finally managed to get you hands on my old siggery from Ben then ;-)



That the guitar in your avatar?


----------



## chinzilla1984

Yeah it is mate.... I come on here from time to time to look out for new builds... the guitar is a beautiful instrument.... I just wanted something different. .. its one guitar I cannot say anything negative about... sometime regret getting rid lol


----------



## OttoJessett

I'm finalising the specs for a custom 7 from Marty. i'm not sure whether to get a multi-scale guitar or not though, I've heard that they feel really natural to play. I was wondering if it would be a good idea to get one with a slight fan of 26.5 to 27" to test the waters. Any opinions?


----------



## Andless

OttoJessett said:


> I'm finalising the specs for a custom 7 from Marty. i'm not sure whether to get a multi-scale guitar or not though, I've heard that they feel really natural to play. I was wondering if it would be a good idea to get one with a slight fan of 26.5 to 27" to test the waters. Any opinions?



It is all about tension really. I found the high strings of an 27" a bit "hard" so I went for a multiscale. 

There is a chance you will hardly notice a fan of 26.5 to 27", but If you are already set on a 27", why not?


----------



## Danny Husk

After trying out a fanned 8 with true temperament frets I was impressed by how easy the adjustment was.


----------



## Hollowway

What re Marty's build times looking like these days? 18 months?


----------



## Homer3005

4-6 months haha..no, i think nobody can really tell you how long it is. Some people waited only about 10-12 months other more than 2 years or something like that.

What i wanted to ask..anybody got a reply mail or something like this from marty? I know his mail server is struggling from time to time so i always wrote him on facebook because there is no problem with the server. Normally i got an reply the next day but since one week i am waiting for a reaction :/


----------



## Andless

Hollowway said:


> What re Marty's build times looking like these days? 18 months?


It seems to vary with the type of build.


----------



## Subdivisions_709

Homer3005 said:


> 4-6 months haha..no, i think nobody can really tell you how long it is. Some people waited only about 10-12 months other more than 2 years or something like that.
> 
> What i wanted to ask..anybody got a reply mail or something like this from marty? I know his mail server is struggling from time to time so i always wrote him on facebook because there is no problem with the server. Normally i got an reply the next day but since one week i am waiting for a reaction :/





I`ve sent him several emails , I haven`t heard anything from him since mid February


----------



## Saku

Maybe,his homepage was updated


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Saku said:


> Maybe,his homepage was updated



Yep,he has updated the galleries and last buldings con his web.Maybe I will email him todo see if he answers me.


----------



## AnavarOfficial

been thinking of getting a real meat and potatos custom

7, 1 pickup, no volume or tone pot, wire the pickup straight to the jack

Thin as paper and lightweight, hnnng


----------



## OWHall

AnavarOfficial said:


> been thinking of getting a real meat and potatos custom
> 
> 7, 1 pickup, no volume or tone pot, wire the pickup straight to the jack
> 
> Thin as paper and lightweight, hnnng



No volume? not even a switch?


----------



## jfrey

oh and here comes a ngd thread!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/266625-nogd-siggery-custom-6-56k-go-away.html


----------



## Subdivisions_709

Any news guys? I still haven't heard from him...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I spotted this in my news feed. 8 months build time and he sounds very happy with it.


----------



## McFangsworth

Nice top there!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Lorcan Ward said:


> I spotted this in my news feed. 8 months build time and he sounds very happy with it.



Very nice mate. When did you receive it?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Very nice mate. When did you receive it?



Its not mine. I saw it on my newsfeed on Facebook.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Lorcan Ward said:


> Its not mine. I saw it on my newsfeed on Facebook.



Oh my mistake sir


----------



## tharpasaurusrex

Subdivisions_709 said:


> Any news guys? I still haven't heard from him...



I just received an email from him today, it took about 24 hours for him to get back to me. I'm thinking about picking up a b7 copy from him and the price he sent me is great. He seems like a good dude via email, probably just very busy and more concerned about answering emails regarding new business. 

I'm still waiting on word of the wait time though, little nervous about that  Hope this helps.


----------



## DestroyerD

Lorcan Ward said:


> I spotted this in my news feed. 8 months build time and he sounds very happy with it.



it looks very nice!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Anyone has contacted with him? Is there any news?


----------



## straymond

I got a response from him today


----------



## DerBomber

I e-mailed him last week about my build, he said that there's a few finishing touches to do and then it will ship...he's been saying that for over a year though


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

DerBomber said:


> I e-mailed him last week about my build, he said that there's a few finishing touches to do and then it will ship...he's been saying that for over a year though



Hahah I wish that would be true this time mate. I'm starting to suffer mejor GAS for mine. The impatience is starting to grow on me


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Shieet can't wait to play some Parkway Drive and Erra!!! Major GAS for mine. Any news?


----------



## Subdivisions_709

Still haven't heard a thing since early February  I'm going to give him a call soon if i don't hear from him


----------



## Saku

Does anyone received any news?
I've sent a lot of email
but,I can't get hold of him...


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Saku said:


> Does anyone received any news?
> I've sent a lot of email
> but,I can't get hold of him...



I sent him an email 3 days ago and he hasn't answered. I'm not the only one who hasn't received an answer. I'm starting to worry


----------



## perttime

He has taken on more orders than he can handle?
Whatever the delay might be, I think that the smart thing would be to acknowledge it, and contact all customers about where things really stand.

.-.-.-.-.
to clarify: I have no stake in this, I'm not expecting a guitar or message.
But I've seen it happen to custom builders of bike frames: take too many orders, get swamped. Then you drown in customers' messages --- and do not confess that you have a problem. But the problem keeps getting worse. Some have got out of it by being honest. Some... were lucky if they made it alive through it.


----------



## DerBomber

perttime said:


> He has taken on more orders than he can handle?
> Whatever the delay might be, I think that the smart thing would be to acknowledge it, and contact all customers about where things really stand.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## sehnomatic

Posts 1786 - 1790. No emails for several months? Taking on more orders than one one can put out?

... So it begins.


----------



## McFangsworth

Since October last year it has been quiet on the email front for me too. Some kind of acknowledgement that my build actually exists would have been nice. Heck, just "I'm alive" would've sufficed right now


----------



## Homer3005

I'm in contact with Marty, around one time every week or every two weeks.
He said everything is fine but he is currently working a lot!
I asked him because of taking too many orders but he said he likes it to keep a steady workflow going, we all shouldn't feel concerned about it  As always heard and said it needs a little bit longer, he said my guitar would have been finished in february but he still needs some time.

I think Marty is a really good and nice guy, he only needs more time to get things done as estimated..but hey, i'm sure we all get a nice custom guitar for a f*cking small amount of money, so it's worth the wait.


----------



## perttime

Homer3005 said:


> I'm in contact with Marty, around one time every week or every two weeks.
> ....
> ...we all shouldn't feel concerned about it


If you are in contact with him - maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to let him know that there seems to be a number of people who ARE concerned.

Perhaps he should take a few hours, or even a day, to reassure customers that he is alive and working. Maybe even give a realistic estimate about where various builds stand now (I have no clue about how many orders he has in). It might be good for his business and reputation on the long run.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

perttime said:


> If you are in contact with him - maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to let him know that there seems to be a number of people who ARE concerned.
> 
> Perhaps he should take a few hours, or even a day, to reassure customers that he is alive and working. Maybe even give a realistic estimate about where various builds stand now (I have no clue about how many orders he has in). It might be good for his business and reputation on the long run.



I don't want to remember some "horror" threads. Everyone knows how ended those...
I need to read the words from his own or maybe he can write here in the forum. It wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Homer3005

Yeah i will ask him if he just could post a sign here that he is alive


----------



## squalaxe

He s alive, but really busy i suppose.....  keep the faith dudes


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

squalaxe said:


> He s alive, but really busy i suppose.....  keep the faith dudes



I know he's busy,but he could reply emails or at least give life signals


----------



## squalaxe

Truely true ----'


----------



## Homer3005

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> I know he's busy,but he could reply emails or at least give life signals



Could possibly be his Email server, which tends to lose some mails as i realized by myself.

EDIT: Got a reply from him.

"Hi Jonas

Not sure if it's my mail or what. But I am up to date with around 6 emails still left to do from just before the weekend. So I am either not getting there messages or they are not getting my replies. I have seen some people showing concerns but I do not know who they are as they have different names on the forum. Please by all means feel free to post on there if you want. I do reply to all my emails so it is a little frustrating to see people think I am not responding :-/"


----------



## straymond

^this is my impression as well.
I have always gotten a response from marty. but a couple of times I've had to send the mail again for it to make it all the way.
And when he's answered, it has been nothing but honesty regarding my build.

Marty still has my trust.


----------



## ricknasty1985

Guys just to let you know, I received my guitar yesterday. Trust me when I say yeah it's worth the wait, I was skeptic from the forum posts but it really is flawless. I'll have a NGD in a couple of weeks once I play it in.

Marty is a genuine guy and was throughout my build. I sent an email once a month, just a quick hi and how's it all going. The more people hound him, the faster he will try and push guitars out... Thats not a good thing. Be patient and let the man do is job.


----------



## ricknasty1985

*double post, sorry*


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

straymond said:


> ^this is my impression as well.
> I have always gotten a response from marty. but a couple of times I've had to send the mail again for it to make it all the way.
> And when he's answered, it has been nothing but honesty regarding my build.
> 
> Marty still has my trust.



He has mine's too,he always has been very kind with me.
I will send the email again. Let's see if it works


----------



## straymond

ricknasty1985 said:


> Guys just to let you know, I received my guitar yesterday. Trust me when I say yeah it's worth the wait, I was skeptic from the forum posts but it really is flawless.


 
congrats! 
wanna throw us a teaser-pic or some specs, buddy?


----------



## DerBomber

ricknasty1985 said:


> Guys just to let you know, I received my guitar yesterday. Trust me when I say yeah it's worth the wait, I was skeptic from the forum posts but it really is flawless. I'll have a NGD in a couple of weeks once I play it in.
> 
> Marty is a genuine guy and was throughout my build. I sent an email once a month, just a quick hi and how's it all going. The more people hound him, the faster he will try and push guitars out... Thats not a good thing. Be patient and let the man do is job.



Congratulations! I'm curious, how long did you have to wait for the guitar to be finished?


----------



## Alikingravi

Hats off to your patience, if I had to wait that long I would have damaged some bones!
Congrats!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Dudes, Marty has answered my email. He says we should stop worrying and he is swamped with work. Also AOL Mail is giving him problems, his replies aren't sent and other emails you guys send are missing. So have a bit of patience.
There's nothing to worry. 
Ricknasty1985 put that photos buddy!! I want to see it so bad!


----------



## OWHall




----------



## straymond

hmmm... pic doesn't seem to work at my end...


----------



## 68SLP

Mine is supposed to go out as soon as a broken Schaller Hannes saddle comes in... Here are a few teaser pics




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## straymond

Good lord mega man... dat top! Awesome!!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Lovely top,but DAT FRETBOARD hnnngg


----------



## perttime

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Lovely top,but DAT FRETBOARD hnnngg


Lovely freatboard. The top looks too busy for my taste


----------



## MrTeatime

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Dudes, Marty has answered my email. He says we should stop worrying and he is swamped with work. Also AOL Mail is giving him problems, his replies aren't sent and other emails you guys send are missing. So have a bit of patience.
> There's nothing to worry.
> Ricknasty1985 put that photos buddy!! I want to see it so bad!



Then why doesn't he change his email adress and server?
It's not like in 2014 there aren't any serious and free alternatives to an *AOL* email...


----------



## Danny Husk

68SLP when did you place your order?


----------



## Danukenator

MrTeatime said:


> Then why doesn't he change his email adress and server?
> It's not like in 2014 there aren't any serious and free alternatives to an *AOL* email...



Because he gets the emails...

Marty always got my emails, a bunch just went unanswered. 3/4thd did though. I assume he is just swamped and misses them. 

Marty not answering emails has been a thing since 2012. It doesn't mean he is going under.


----------



## OWHall

I thought a few of you may enjoy a really quick lil' tone demo of my Siggery.
Spec reminder... Mahogany body, Spalted Maple top, maple fret board, wenge/bubinga neck, bare knuckle aftermath calibrated set.
Tone is from my Line 6 POD HD Pro, drums are ezdrummer, bass is Peavey Grind 6 again through my Pod.
https://soundcloud.com/glassskies-1/tone-demo-fur-de-lulz

Ps. ignore the clipping, this was a proper quick job haha.


----------



## McFangsworth

OWHall said:


> I thought a few of you may enjoy a really quick lil' tone demo of my Siggery.
> Spec reminder... Mahogany body, Spalted Maple top, maple fret board, wenge/bubinga neck, bare knuckle aftermath calibrated set.
> Tone is from my Line 6 POD HD Pro, drums are ezdrummer, bass is Peavey Grind 6 again through my Pod.
> https://soundcloud.com/glassskies-1/tone-demo-fur-de-lulz
> 
> Ps. ignore the clipping, this was a proper quick job haha.



Damn, those tones are crushing!  I approve.


----------



## DerBomber

OWHall said:


> I thought a few of you may enjoy a really quick lil' tone demo of my Siggery.
> Spec reminder... Mahogany body, Spalted Maple top, maple fret board, wenge/bubinga neck, bare knuckle aftermath calibrated set.
> Tone is from my Line 6 POD HD Pro, drums are ezdrummer, bass is Peavey Grind 6 again through my Pod.
> https://soundcloud.com/glassskies-1/tone-demo-fur-de-lulz
> 
> Ps. ignore the clipping, this was a proper quick job haha.




Sounds great


----------



## 68SLP

Danny Husk, I placed my order early August 2013. However, apparently during final assembly one of the Schaller Hannes saddles broke and had to be replaced. Have yet to hear on a final shipping date... Originally was quoted January


----------



## Danny Husk

68SLP said:


> Danny Husk, I placed my order early August 2013. However, apparently during final assembly one of the Schaller Hannes saddles broke and had to be replaced. Have yet to hear on a final shipping date... Originally was quoted January



It's looks fabulous and I'm glad there's been progress on your build. 

I guess I'm just back to this old chestnut - where are the orders that were placed 2+ years ago?


----------



## 68SLP

Hey guys,
I'm considering putting my Siggery B2 style build up for sale- I would only ask for exactly what I have put down on it so far 500 GBP (as PP gift or buyer pays fees). It is ready to ship, but still with Marty. I will be moving cross country for work and need to downsize gear a bit as I will be living in a significantly smaller space. Already have a Vik in progress and a few keepers I can't part with, so this one would have to be the first to go. PM me if you are interested. Progress pics are a few posts above. Below are full specs:

BODY: Chambered Figured Sapele (Satin back finish)
Top- 5A Quilted Maple (slight chevron)
Finish- High gloss nitrocellulose top, satin back

NECK:
Back- 5 pc Madagascar Rosewood with Ebony filets
Fingerboard- Highly Figured Madagascar Rosewood (no inlay, side dot only)
Headstock- Highly Figured Madagascar Rosewood
Other- Full binding neck, headstock, body (ivoroid)
Compound Radius 16-22
BM neck profile (19mm @ nut, 20mm @ 12th fret- C shape with a little extra shoulder)
Frets: 24 Jumbo Stainless Steel

HARDWARE: 
Bridge- Schaller Hannes (chrome)
Tuners- Chrome Sperzel locking with black tuning buttons
PICKUPS/ELECTRONICS:
Pickups: Bare Knuckle Holy Diver/VHII (Double Black)
Wiring: 3 way switch, 1 volume, 1 tone with push-pull for series/parallel and coil split
Knobs: Translucent greyish/blue


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

I'm sorry man, what a shame.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Bump! Any updates or something mates?


----------



## straymond

I heard from him yesterday, his computer had crashed causing some delay.
I wanted something special for my inlays, so the inlay-guy is having a bit of a challenge.
And still waiting for the hannes7 piezo.
Aside from that, everything is honky dory at my end


----------



## MrTeatime

Lorcan Ward said:


> I spotted this in my news feed. 8 months build time and he sounds very happy with it.



https://www.zikinf.com/annonces/dispannonce.php?annonce=1037494

The guitar seems to be already on sale...
Could you ask him what was wrong with it please?


----------



## straymond

just talked to him.
poor guy fell into a bad place, job-wise, and needs money to cope.


----------



## McFangsworth

Man, that sucks if anything :-(


----------



## frankedelic83

.


----------



## McFangsworth

Then I am completely perplexed over how he never answers my mails. If he does but they don't get "sent" or my mails don't get sent I have no idea. He's obviously a great guy but this is getting a tad bit schmerked


----------



## Danny Husk

frankedelic83 said:


> i have been in contact with Marty. nobody EVER waited two years for a build, that's just bollocks. He said that the only people who actually waited longer than the 8-10 months is because they kept changing the specs halfway through the build.
> he ain't no liar.



Folks on the list can we see an update on whats been received? (This is a partial) 

Last I checked it was 2014... 

1. geofreesun - Nov 4th 2011 - Ash body, maple top, wenge/bubinga neck, we are finalizing on the fingerboard wood choice, otherwise no changes since deposit.

2. RobZero - 20th December 2011 - 8 string, Swamp Ash body with dyed quilted maple top, birdseye/flame maple neck, ebony fingerboard, black binding, 26-28'' fanned frets, luminlay side dots - requested going from mahogany to swamp ash for the body and Lace Deathbars on 14th August 2012

3. RV350ALSCYTHE - March, 2012. 8-string deimos, FF, Flamed spalted maple top, swamp ash body, ebony fretboard, laces, 5 piece neck

4. JP Universe - March 13th, 2012 - 8 string Fanned, Swamp Ash body, flamed Spalted maple top, rosewood neck, flame maple fingerboard, cream Siggery pickups. SPEC CHANGES - changed neck wood, colour of pickups to cream and inlay pattern

5. Vicious7 - June 13th, 2012 - Mahogany Body, Ciaro Walnut Top, Rosewood+Ebony Neck - Requested Mini Dot Inlays Matching the Binding on June 20th, 2012.

6. Blackheim June 18th 2012 -8 String FF. Black Limba body, Flamed Maple top, Rosewood and Ebony neck

7. WiseSplinter - June 29th 2012 - FF7 string, Mahogany Body, Cocobolo top/stock, maple neck / wenge stripes, zircote board, 3ply binding (w/b/w) no inlays (lumo side dots only) - no spec changes

8. 44 Lines- July 27th, 2012-- 7 string 27" scale, Figured Black Limba body, Ebony Top, Binding all over, Rosewood/wenge neck, Dot inlays on top. A few spec changes (all already accommodated for).


----------



## simeonharris

i put my order in on August 2nd 2012. i haven't changed my specs at all. headless 8 string with fanned frets, abm and strandberg hardware, maple neck, ebony board, chambered alder body and walnut top. 
marty said there were two delays beyond his control - the availability of the strandberg string locks and a problem with the first body he started to build which meant he had to start on a new one. so it's been 18 months now. i haven't heard from him since last february. i've already paid 70% of the build cost. i'm starting to get a bit fed up with the lack of communication, to be honest.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

I bought spots 2 and 3.

I changed the pickups from Lace to BKP for RobZero's build (spot 3 is having Lace installed), this was over 6 months ago.

On spot 3 I changed the fretboard from maple to ebony, this happened over 8 months ago.

Those are the only changes I made to the spec lists.





frankedelic83 said:


> i have been in contact with Marty. *nobody EVER waited two years for a build, that's just bollocks.* He said that the only people who actually waited longer than the 8-10 months is because they kept changing the specs halfway through the build.
> he ain't no liar.




"2. RobZero - 20th December *2011*"

Still no guitar...what year is it again? 
And a pickup swap is not a major spec change just to be clear 

I suppose you are technically right since "I" have not waited more than 2 years, though the collective wait period for this guitar has been quite some time.

"He ain't no liar." So he is a liar? 

I try to avoid nit-picking over grammar but everything you posted makes me believe you have nothing to do with Marty and are just spreading BS.

I don't believe Marty would say any of that to you or anyone else. That's borderline Vik behaviour. Stating not one customer has waited more than 2 years as fact, then going back and admitting yeah it does happen BUT it's the customers fault for changing specs halfway through, totally outside of the builder's control.


I have 100% confidence that I'll receive amazing custom guitars from Marty, and I'll be proud to show them off and play them.

He doesn't need a third party coming in here pretending to speak on his behalf.


----------



## frankedelic83

.


----------



## asher

frankedelic83 said:


> buddy. i don't think i have to explain or justify myself to you. you can believe what i am saying or don't, i don't really give a damn.
> i see people here spreading s***T on an honest working luthier.
> how many e-mails does the guy really get in a day you reckon??? 1,2 or 100? if you are really concerned about answers, why don't you try and TALK to him on the PHONE since the phone number is clearly stated in his website?
> 
> now that's a radical idea.



So you're saying everyone on that list is lying about not receiving their guitars?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

frankedelic83 said:


> buddy. i don't think i have to explain or justify myself to you. you can believe what i am saying or don't, i don't really give a damn.
> i see people here spreading s***T on an honest working luthier.
> how many e-mails does the guy really get in a day you reckon??? 1,2 or 100? if you are really concerned about answers, why don't you try and TALK to him on the PHONE since the phone number is clearly stated in his website?
> 
> now that's a radical idea.


Hey stop please. I don't know where your attitude comes from. Who is spreading shit in here?
You're doing Marty a poor favour. Let's calm. 
This thread is for Siggery customers discussing. Let the bullshit fall apart.


----------



## frankedelic83

.


----------



## frankedelic83

.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

frankedelic83 said:


> .



I believe you Do have to justify yourself as you popped up out of nowhere and claimed to speak on behalf of the Builder in a borderline insulting way to the customer base here on SSO.

Your post also insinuates that any and all issues in the build process are the result of the customer's actions and it does so in a very condescending way, very Vikish 

99% of this thread is positive comments on Marty's work and what a great person he is to communicate with. I don't understand where you're reading this negative bs. There are comments about old builds having issues, which were/are real. I wouldn't call that talking shit.

But in the end if you really don't give a damn then gtfo of this thread that you have no stake in. 

"now that's a radical idea"

Time to relax and enjoy the next batch of Siggery guitar pics!


----------



## Scruffy1012

Anyone else having troubles contacting marty still ? i haven't heard from him since Jan., sent numerous emails and none are getting through to him.


----------



## McFangsworth

Scruffy1012 said:


> Anyone else having troubles contacting marty still ? i haven't heard from him since Jan., sent numerous emails and none are getting through to him.



I'm in the same situation, though I haven't heard anything since October.


----------



## MrTeatime

I sent a deposit a week ago and got an answer 2 days ago.
Do you think he can add carbon fiber rods in my guitar neck, Vigier style?


----------



## simeonharris

marty contacted me today and said mine may be ready by the end of the month (!)


----------



## Subdivisions_709

simeonharris said:


> marty contacted me today and said mine may be ready by the end of the month (!)



Awesome man!  I ordered mine not to long after you (Oct. 2012) Can't wait to see it!


----------



## alvo

Has anybody heard from Marty the last few days? I purchased 68SLP's build so I was trying to get in touch with Marty for the rest of the details.

I already sent and resent some emails this last week, but I don't know if they are getting through to him or if he's replied back and they're not reaching me.

Also does anybody know his shop hours (if he has any)? I tried calling the (I believe it is) shop number, but I might have called too early and too late because I got the answering machine (dang time zones). I prefer not to call his cell since I'm calling international, but I will if I have to...


----------



## Andrenighthound

I'm still waiting patiently since march 2012!!!! If I didn't have my new carvin I would be more inpatient.. Yeh but this kinda sucks so I'm waiting to see what the new carvin 8 string is going to be.. uck it.


----------



## DerBomber

alvo said:


> Has anybody heard from Marty the last few days? I purchased 68SLP's build so I was trying to get in touch with Marty for the rest of the details.
> 
> I already sent and resent some emails this last week, but I don't know if they are getting through to him or if he's replied back and they're not reaching me.
> 
> Also does anybody know his shop hours (if he has any)? I tried calling the (I believe it is) shop number, but I might have called too early and too late because I got the answering machine (dang time zones). I prefer not to call his cell since I'm calling international, but I will if I have to...


 
Marty was going to send me some pics of my build, but that was 2-3 weeks ago, haven't heard from him since then. I've emailed him a week ago but no answer. I'll try to call him this week.


----------



## straymond

Fresh from marty's fb!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

straymond said:


> Fresh from marty's fb!



Me likey!! Explorer+ Evertune= Everyone dead hahahah
That thing slays for sure


----------



## McFangsworth

I literally semi-screamed in awe. Well done, Marty Siggery! Well done, indeed!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Me likey!! Explorer+ Evertune= Everyone dead hahahah
> That thing slays for sure



+destroyer + iceman, this thing has nods to a lot and retains a very unique look. Doesn't look like a direct copy or a mash of designs 

I want to see the headstock, hope it's as badass as the body.


----------



## Prophetable

All right, that guitar is very cool. I want one.


----------



## OWHall

What's the neck pick up?


----------



## straymond

Kinda looks like a SD p-rail.


----------



## ceiling_fan

It is.


----------



## animalwithin

Holy crap that looks amazing!!!


----------



## OWHall

Awesome to see him do something so different


----------



## straymond

I had to send Marty an e-mail applauding him on actually giving an explorer it's own identity without overcompensating it.

It's simply stunning.
I read that the owner was more than pleased with it.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

I'm gasing so bad! At least with university exams I won't be thinking about it,but I want mine so much. I'm waiting the day the email that says put your final payment comes...Aaahh


----------



## straymond

has anyone heard from marty lately...?


----------



## alvo

Last I heard from him was on the 16th. He told me he was gonna update me with a tracking number, but he never got back to me. He says I should be receiving a guitar on "Wednesday." It didn't come in last Wednesday so hopefully today...


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

I will email him tonight. Lets see what happen


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

I've been waiting for a response for a while now. I'm not at the point where I'm sending multiple emails (aware of AOL issues he's been having), but I'm getting close
No idea of progress, when the estimated completion date is, or how much will be due on completion. I snagged both mid-build so I never had the initial quotes/estimates.

It's great to see guitars moving out, though I do still wonder/worry about my orders.


----------



## DerBomber

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> I've been waiting for a response for a while now. I'm not at the point where I'm sending multiple emails (aware of AOL issues he's been having), but I'm getting close
> No idea of progress, when the estimated completion date is, or how much will be due on completion. I snagged both mid-build so I never had the initial quotes/estimates.
> 
> It's great to see guitars moving out, though I do still wonder/worry about my orders.



I'd say that the initial quote doesn't matter, I was quoted 4 months and have been waiting for 17 months.

I heard from Marty about three weeks ago, he was going to send me a teaser-pic of my build but i haven't received it yet. According to himself he had 300 e-mails to answer.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

300 emails... Wow, I sent one yesterday. Don't know but I am starting to worry a lot. I emailed him for photos too...


----------



## Kvalte

I've been waiting on a custom 7 since February. I was told at the end of April that the guitar would be ready to ship at the end of May. I've emailed him 3 times over the past ten days about it and haven't heard back. Last time he contacted me I know he was having email issue, so that is why I emailed so much. Waiting to hear back and hopefully can get some pictures at least!


----------



## WiseSplinter

I'm in the same boat, was actually told the guitar would be done in Feb, I did not believe it but I thought at least I'd see some progress. 
Still nothing, and no replies to emails.

It is not hard to create a working email account, I don't buy the "email problems" unless that is just a reference to the amount of them he gets. 
Maybe he should employ a PR person or something ...

Not jumping ship, but I am getting annoyed.


----------



## Kvalte

WiseSplinter said:


> I'm in the same boat, was actually told the guitar would be done in Feb, I did not believe it but I thought at least I'd see some progress.
> Still nothing, and no replies to emails.
> 
> It is not hard to create a working email account, I don't buy the "email problems" unless that is just a reference to the amount of them he gets.
> Maybe he should employ a PR person or something ...
> 
> Not jumping ship, but I am getting annoyed.



Ahh that sucks. I understand these things take time but I was told it would be good to ship at end of May... I do actually believe he has these email troubles because he has an AOL email. They are not too great haha. Hopefully we hear back soon, especially you!


----------



## WiseSplinter

I think there are actually others ahead of me in the queue still waiting as well.
Not sure if that latest explorer/iceman build was for one of us on here, but I haven't seen a Siggery NGD in quite a while.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

I'm annoying too. We are enough customers un this situation. I think I will phone him in this days. Have anyone phoned him sometime?
This is unacceptable. No life signs.


----------



## chinzilla1984

WiseSplinter said:


> I think there are actually others ahead of me in the queue still waiting as well.
> Not sure if that latest explorer/iceman build was for one of us on here, but I haven't seen a Siggery NGD in quite a while.




i do know from when i was having my build done that the explorer was in the design stage and had been for at least 4 months, i remember having an in depth discussion when i spoke to Marty, now i recieved my guitar last august and the explorer i believe was started at that point so from design to finish i would say that took a year or so.


----------



## chinzilla1984

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> I'm annoying too. We are enough customers un this situation. I think I will phone him in this days. Have anyone phoned him sometime?
> This is unacceptable. No life signs.



i called him all the time when i was having my guitar built, he shouldn't have a problem with you calling just leave a voice mail and he should get back to you fairly quick, or at least he used to


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Marty just emailed me. He just comment that he has about 300 emails to do like someone said upper.
Says that everyone is asking for photos and that it´s eating time. Instead he´s focused doing the guitars.
Mine it's in the final touches. He will send me photos.
Let´s see what happen buddies


----------



## Danny Husk

Glad to hear there's some communication again. Though I wonder, wouldn't it be easier to knock out the photo requests for the guitars in process and thus stop the flood of emails?Also more realistic quotes on time would dramatically reduce them as well since people wouldn't get anxious about completion. These seem like pretty easy issues to address...


----------



## straymond

well, to be honest (and I'm speaking for myself) I will not speculate in wether or not he's receiving e-mails, but I have noticed that the responses will be quite late if I ask for pics.

now, It's easy to understand that he has quite a few orders under his belt, and he is one single guy doing the work (minus the inlays on mine, that is), and if I put some empathy in to the mix I can understand that he doesn't want to admit that he's falling behind or simply doesn't have the time or energy to take pics when he's more focused on finishing perhaps too many orders.

IF this is the case I would certainly appreciate brute honesty and I'm sure no one would bash him if he would admit that he maybe, nowadays, have too few hours in a day to do what he wants to accomplish.

Ok, I'll admit, there have been days I've been slightly irritated, but I always land on the fact that I hope he doesn't crash under what I reckon is tremendous stress, not to mention his family. they certainly will notice this if it's the case.


----------



## Vicious7

Mines coming up on two years in a couple of days and I haven't received a *single* picture, nor any updates when I email him. Then again, I mail him like once every three months or so, but as far as I know, my guitar could still be blocks of wood and I wouldn't know.....I've been pretty patient , but I know there are like 4 people ahead of me who have been waiting even longer.

Can't say I'm a fan when people are getting theirs before us and they deposited much later.


----------



## Homer3005

I don't know If i just missed the post in this thread or if there wasn't one, but a guy from SSO received his guitar some days ago..there is another thread where he was asking for BKP.
Long story short, have a look at his dropbox gallery..this guitar is stunning!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/csmvd4geiyfoqok/81XrlpmBL-#/


----------



## Vicious7

Good god that's beautiful.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Vicious7 said:


> Mines coming up on two years in a couple of days and I haven't received a *single* picture, nor any updates when I email him. Then again, I mail him like once every three months or so, but as far as I know, my guitar could still be blocks of wood and I wouldn't know.....I've been pretty patient , but I know there are like 4 people ahead of me who have been waiting even longer.
> 
> Can't say I'm a fan when people are getting theirs before us and they deposited much later.



What were your specs mate?


----------



## Vicious7

Lefty Heresy 7
Mahogany body
Claro Walnut top
Rosewood and ebony 5 piece neck
Ebony fretboard
Ivoroid binding
Sperzel tuners
Hips hot bridge
Unspecified BKP's. 
Mini dot ivoroid inlay
Oil finish

I think that's it. :&#8226;D. It's literally the stock lefty heresy that's on his site lol. Only difference are the inclusion of inlay.


----------



## straymond

man, I have one of those days.
I had some sparetime and checked out pics of several Siggerys.
Now I simply jitter with expectations, and can hardly wait. again.


----------



## simeonharris

yes, i know exactly what you mean. it's hard to maintain the level of excitement when the waiting times are this long. i had a boost when marty sent me some pics of the neck under construction, but i wish he'd send me some more!


----------



## Kvalte

Vicious7 said:


> Mines coming up on two years in a couple of days and I haven't received a *single* picture, nor any updates when I email him. Then again, I mail him like once every three months or so, but as far as I know, my guitar could still be blocks of wood and I wouldn't know.....I've been pretty patient , but I know there are like 4 people ahead of me who have been waiting even longer.
> 
> Can't say I'm a fan when people are getting theirs before us and they deposited much later.



Yeah I find it really weird and unfair that I've seen people ordering and getting theirs 3-5 months after and you are up to two years. I would try and call him in your case at least


----------



## simeonharris

also try contacting him through facebook messenger if you get no response from your emails. i've occasionally had some luck using that route...


----------



## Matte

Hey guys, 

I specifically signed up for this forum as a result of me wanting to get in on this discussion about anxiously waiting on a build. I agree with Straymon when he talks about Marty's situation. He's one guy who is overloaded with work and doesn't want to admit how far behind he actually is. He is also so detail oriented that he doesn't trust anyone else to do the work (he's tried it in the past and it's always come back to haunt him.) I would take it even one step further though and say that because his work is so good and reasonably priced, his business has exploded and he hasn't been keeping track of his builds as much as he should (not that he forgets about his clients build but more the number of builds he has in the cue), so he quotes times that are unreasonable based on his current workload. He probably used to deliver a product in 4-6 months but I don't think he can anymore. 

In any case, I have had a custom guitars built in the past and the standard wait time with most reputable builders is usually about a year or so. Frankly, when Marty told me he was behind with my build, I didn't think too much of it since I had figured his original quote was way too generous anyways.

For anyone who is waiting on a build, definitely shoot him an e-mail just to help him keep track BUT... and this is a big BUT... refrain from bombarding him with e-mails asking for updates. I send a message once a month just to see where things are at and he usually responds. I know it's rough waiting but unless there are details that need to be imminently discussed with him, e-mailing him more than once a month is overkill only adds to everyone's correspondence problems.


----------



## straymond

does someone have any news, ngd's, or pics?


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Nope. I'm at 13 months now, but not too concerned. It'll be done when it's done.


----------



## Homer3005

the_heretic_divine said:


> Nope. I'm at 13 months now, but not too concerned. It'll be done when it's done.



Right, i'm at 14 months but i think the same.
All i heard from the last customers who received their guitars is, that they are worth the wait


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Doing 13 months the 1st of July. I prefer true delivered guitar than fast building


----------



## Subdivisions_709

I'm at 18 months now, I have no doubt that the finished product will be great but going months without any news kind of puts a huge damper on things


----------



## straymond

I agree with all the above.
I too will rather wait to recieve an instrument that contains a bit of marty's soul, so to speak, than getting a custom influenced by stress and other unwanted factors.

But I admit, today I bought a bass just to get my mind off my upcoming custom


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

straymond said:


> I agree with all the above.
> I too will rather wait to recieve an instrument that contains a bit of marty's soul, so to speak, than getting a custom influenced by stress and other unwanted factors.
> 
> But I admit, today I bought a bass just to get my mind off my upcoming custom




Nice! I bought a new bass amp for the same reason 

I also agree with the above statements.
I prefer a quality guitar rather then adding stress to Marty and receiving a rushed job.


----------



## Kvalte

I just heard back from Marty this morning. He apologized and said that he has been having computer/email server issues and has been working very hard on everyone's builds and has over one hundred emails to get back to.

Guess I am looking at a ship date somewhere in July. I have no problem with waiting longer, but it is nice to be kept in the loop! 

Figured I would just let everyone know


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Kvalte said:


> I just heard back from Marty this morning. He apologized and said that he has been having computer/email server issues and has been working very hard on everyone's builds and has over one hundred emails to get back to.
> 
> Guess I am looking at a ship date somewhere in July. I have no problem with waiting longer, but it is nice to be kept in the loop!
> 
> Figured I would just let everyone know



Yeah more or less the same he said to me and a couple of members here.
When did you ordered yours mate?


----------



## Kvalte

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Yeah more or less the same he said to me and a couple of members here.
> When did you ordered yours mate?



I ordered mine late January I believe.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Kvalte said:


> I ordered mine late January I believe.


 January 2014?
Well here there´s a lot of people waiting a year or more myself included.
If he says yours is being shipped mid July or so, dunno if that it´s viable or not


----------



## simeonharris

yeah, i wouldn't hold your breath...i'm nearly up to the two year mark...


----------



## Pearson0110

If anyones interested im selling my spot for my Heresy 7. Due to financial difficulties im forced to sell off 90% of my gear. Unfortunatly, This is just one of the things i cannot afford to keep. My Deposit was made on the 27th of april 2013.

The Specs are: Right handed, 7 String, Mahogany Body w/ Claro Walnut top, Scale length 26.5" 7 piece neck (Maple/Mahogany/Wenge)Ivoroid binding, Luminalys (blue), Ebony Fretboard, Hipshot Bridge, BK Blackhawk Set, Bone Nut, Sperzel locking Tuners

If anyone is interested in this guitar then my email is [email protected]


----------



## Kvalte

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> January 2014?
> Well here there´s a lot of people waiting a year or more myself included.
> If he says yours is being shipped mid July or so, dunno if that it´s viable or not



Hmm strange. I know he started mine months ago because I asked if it was too late to change an option on it and he said he had started my build but not that part.

I would definitely contact him if you are waiting that long. I've seen people's ship out in 5 months. 

He did say he is trying really hard to get everything out the door this month so hopefully you and others get your customs.


----------



## Pearson0110

Has anyone heard of anything from Marty? I've not heard from him since April.


----------



## straymond

sent him three mails over the past three months. no response.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

He responded to me yesterday. Don't worry. He's still alive.


----------



## Matte

He responded to me last time I contacted him about my build last month. Don't worry, he's still kicking around. I still stick by my one e-mail per month, he doesn't always answer although if it's been a while, I tend to stress that it's been a long time since I heard from him in the e-mail and he gets back to me usually within a week after.


----------



## Vicious7

It's been like 26 months, 2 emails over 3 months and an email a few months before that, and no word or pictures. I think he needs to hire someone to take progress images and respond to emails so he can focus on building.

Anybody else having any luck?


----------



## capoeiraesp

You guys thought of forming a FB group and perhaps someone who has contact with Marty getting him into the group? It's a lot easier for updates and a bit of easy access communication goes far.


----------



## Homer3005

That would be a great idea!


----------



## dwizted

Any word on Marty and his builds. Just got a six string and I love it to death... Plays looks and sounds sweet as hell... I am very tempted on ordering a 7 stringer...


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

capoeiraesp said:


> You guys thought of forming a FB group and perhaps someone who has contact with Marty getting him into the group? It's a lot easier for updates and a bit of easy access communication goes far.



I wish someone did the same like you do with Ormsby, you make a great job mate
Someone in the UK that could contact easily with Marty? The FB group seems a very good idea


----------



## capoeiraesp




----------



## -Dave

I had kind of hoped I wouldn't get to the point of complaining about the luthier, but my build was due in February and I've still seen no pictures or anything.

That being said, the delays have come down from a month each time to a couple of weeks each time, so maybe he's actually getting closer now.
I've given up on emails and been calling him directly, seems to get a better reaction, and the chance for an actual conversation.

Latest update (as of a text message this morning), is that it'll be ready in time for my next show on the 18th. We'll see. :/


----------



## straymond

can someone post some random pics of their siggery to ease my wait-pain?


----------



## Danny Husk

The FB group is a cool idea, but why not just a big post from him here getting everyone up to speed. More disclosure = less speculation, I would think that's better for business.


----------



## Saku

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/275928-ngd-blackmachine-b2-copy-siggery.html this thread looks like NGD


----------



## Vicious7

Good find. Can't say I like them harping over the crowned fret issue, nor that another customer chimed in with the same issue....makes me nervous now. XD

Not that I even have any pics to confirm anything.


----------



## WarpedX1

Saku said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/275928-ngd-blackmachine-b2-copy-siggery.html this thread looks like NGD



I believe this is a "N(used)GD" as I'm pretty sure I saw this one on the Marketplace section. I may be wrong...


----------



## Andrenighthound

Well if i don't get mine by march 2015 it will be 3 years and I was quoted 2 months back in march 2012! Maybe because I only dropped a 300.00 us dollar deposit, I thrown to the back of the line?? That still ain't cool...I'm actually a little pissed..


----------



## WiseSplinter

Yeah I've been needing a longer scale 7 for ages but have held off getting something as I was told my build would be ready 'in about 2 months', multiple times, and I've yet to see a single pic or status update. 
For all I know he doesn't even have the raw materials, never mind actually started building something.
I think he's realized that I'm getting pissed as now he doesn't even respond with his usual "yeah yeah, 2 months, you'll get it" because I'm not buying the bullshit any longer.

I'm pretty close to ordering a DC7X and putting this business behind me.


----------



## ikarus

WarpedX1 said:


> I believe this is a "N(used)GD" as I'm pretty sure I saw this one on the Marketplace section. I may be wrong...



Yep, i sold my friends guitar to gamber. Now our band is completly Siggery free. 




Vicious7 said:


> Good find. Can't say I like them harping over the crowned fret issue, nor that another customer chimed in with the same issue....makes me nervous now. XD
> 
> Not that I even have any pics to confirm anything.



If you are worried about flat frets, you should contact Marty. It was the same on my Siggery, completly flat frets. I got it fixed by a local luthier but than i had to sell the guitar due to all the other issues.


----------



## Danny Husk

ikarus said:


> Yep, i sold my friends guitar to gamber. Now our band is completly Siggery free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are worried about flat frets, you should contact Marty. It was the same on my Siggery, completly flat frets. I got it fixed by a local luthier but than i had to sell the guitar due to all the other issues.



I'm confused, was the flat fret issue disclosed to Gamber? Because in the NGD thread he says he's unaware of what fret crowning is...


----------



## Matte

Andrenighthound said:


> Well if i don't get mine by march 2015 it will be 3 years and I was quoted 2 months back in march 2012! Maybe because I only dropped a 300.00 us dollar deposit, I thrown to the back of the line?? That still ain't cool...I'm actually a little pissed..



Have you tried touching base with him to express the fact that you may have been overlooked?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Andrenighthound said:


> Well if i don't get mine by march 2015 it will be 3 years and I was quoted 2 months back in march 2012! Maybe because I only dropped a 300.00 us dollar deposit, I thrown to the back of the line?? That still ain't cool...I'm actually a little pissed..


Mmmm dunno I paid the half of the guitar, the final payment is the other half for me


----------



## Andrenighthound

Matte said:


> Have you tried touching base with him to express the fact that you may have been overlooked?




Yes I emailed him many times and he emailed me numerous times promising me it would be done within a month blah blah blah like at least 8 times within these period..

Last two times I emailed about a couple of months ago and he never wrote back. 

The only reason I really cared about wanting this guitar was for the fan frets. Huge bends on a long scale suck.


----------



## Andrenighthound

oh and if it comes with stainless steel frets that aren't dressed properly good luck getting them fixed cause most techs will charge a lot of money or not even touch stainless frets because its very hard on tools.


----------



## ikarus

Danny Husk said:


> I'm confused, was the flat fret issue disclosed to Gamber? Because in the NGD thread he says he's unaware of what fret crowning is...



Its not a flaw in the traditional sense, its just the way Marty treats (or not treats) his frets...


----------



## Matte

Andrenighthound said:


> Yes I emailed him many times and he emailed me numerous times promising me it would be done within a month blah blah blah like at least 8 times within these period..
> 
> Last two times I emailed about a couple of months ago and he never wrote back.
> 
> The only reason I really cared about wanting this guitar was for the fan frets. Huge bends on a long scale suck.




Fair enough, well I don't know what to say about that, perhaps try some brutal honesty. Next e-mail you send state all the facts, that it's been almost 3 years now, that it's impossible for something to be so close to finishing for so long without it actually being completed,etc... Ask him if it's even started and if so what step is it at? Obviously something not right about this wait time so ask him to lay his cards on the table, refrain the desire to be rude in how you say things, and see what comes of it. I did the same thing a few months ago and he responded to me and even got around to sending me a picture or two. 

As for how he treats his frets, many classical guitar luthiers have a somewhat flatter treatment of the frets so I wouldn't call it a flaw but just how he shapes his frets or perhaps even just the type of fretwire he installs.


----------



## OWHall

jamming some STS on my Siggery. Thought you guys might enjoy it.
I know the playing is sloppy as hell at points but I actually did this as more of a tone demo on my band page rather than a cover vid (only just got the power amp)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0DJl9ci1yc&list=UU-S0phbYLhF4csA1g_J1upg


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

OWHall said:


> jamming some STS on my Siggery. Thought you guys might enjoy it.
> I know the playing is sloppy as hell at points but I actually did this as more of a tone demo on my band page rather than a cover vid (only just got the power amp)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0DJl9ci1yc&list=UU-S0phbYLhF4csA1g_J1upg



That's not helping my GAS. Very well played mate, sounds really good


----------



## Danny Husk

You'd think Marty would be able to find an apprentice/intern to help sift through emails and snap pics just for an opportunity to learn the craft. That's been a solid business practice in the skilled trades for a very long time.


----------



## straymond

perhaps old news but these pics from siggery's fb-page has managed to elude me!


----------



## Andrenighthound

I never complained to him because I figured that wouldn't help the situation and I didn't want the guitar built in a rush..
I deleted my post a bunch of times on here because I really hate to hurt anyone but I was in a pissed of enough mood where I finally posted my true feelings of the matter. LOL 
For the time being, I'm just happy I'm getting my new DC800 very soon..


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Andrenighthound said:


> I never complained to him because I figured that wouldn't help the situation and I didn't want the guitar built in a rush..
> I deleted my post a bunch of times on here because I really hate to hurt anyone but I was in a pissed of enough mood where I finally posted my true feelings of the matter. LOL
> For the time being, I'm just happy I'm getting my new DC800 very soon..



Mmm a DC800 is just so expensive in Europe. If prices were equal to the US ones, I would be a Carvin whore without any doubts, for me the best guitar company right now.
Congrats mate, post a NGD when you have it!!!


----------



## straymond

same here.
I actually checked out carvin but the additional charges would simply slaughter me...


----------



## WiseSplinter

Sure you pay a bit less with Siggery, but at least with Carvin you can be certain you will receive an actual guitar for your money, and not just empty promises.

Sorry, I might be ranting a little, I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, just feeling a bit bummed about the whole thing.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

WiseSplinter said:


> Sure you pay a bit less with Siggery, but at least with Carvin you can be certain you will receive an actual guitar for your money, and not just empty promises.
> 
> Sorry, I might be ranting a little, I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, just feeling a bit bummed about the whole thing.



For me a bit is not 1200 more, can't afford a Carvin in Europe. I would have gone with them for sure.
And also you're comparing one man work with a team of workers with CNC Machines, massive logistics in a factory.
I agree with you,but it's not fair comparing an experienced and economically superior company with a small luthier.
Only my opinion mate


----------



## WiseSplinter

Yeah I get that, maybe that was not the best comparison to make, however I don't believe the size of your shop/staff should dictate whether or not you actually deliver on your promises.

Carvin takes 4 months approximately, and they make a crapload of guitars. 
Siggery gives an estimation of 18 months or so. Sure he makes FAR fewer guitars, but that does not excuse people waiting twice as long as the initial estimation, with little or no explanation.

Saying "Oh I'm just a one man show, therefore I don't have to keep the promises I make or explain myself to clients when I break them." is not cool or professional IMO.

A one man shop, regardless of how many guitars they put out, can still be honest and open with their clients. Just ask any of the other guys who got guitars from Perry Ormsby.

Edit: Reading over that I realise everything I've said has already been said before. Honestly I do still really want my Siggery to arrive and for it to be great. I hope Marty gets his act together soon.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

WiseSplinter said:


> Yeah I get that, maybe that was not the best comparison to make, however I don't believe the size of your shop/staff should dictate whether or not you actually deliver on your promises.
> 
> Carvin takes 4 months approximately, and they make a crapload of guitars.
> Siggery gives an estimation of 18 months or so. Sure he makes FAR fewer guitars, but that does not excuse people waiting twice as long as the initial estimation, with little or no explanation.
> 
> Saying "Oh I'm just a one man show, therefore I don't have to keep the promises I make or explain myself to clients when I break them." is not cool or professional IMO.
> 
> A one man shop, regardless of how many guitars they put out, can still be honest and open with their clients. Just ask any of the other guys who got guitars from Perry Ormsby.
> 
> Edit: Reading over that I realise everything I've said has already been said before. Honestly I do still really want my Siggery to arrive and for it to be great. I hope Marty gets his act together soon.


I agree with you, only that Carvin is not the best example to compare with. Also I think custom shops like Ormsby or Daemoness are above of the rest. Wish that Marty did the same like Perry does with Matt, organising runs,taking photos,etc


----------



## Andless

WiseSplinter said:


> Siggery gives an estimation of 18 months or so.



Am I correct in reading this as that new quotes are communicated as having a wait time of approx. 18 months?

If so, this is already a huge step up in customer relations, all for the better!


----------



## WiseSplinter

Andless said:


> Am I correct in reading this as that new quotes are communicated as having a wait time of approx. 18 months?
> 
> If so, this is already a huge step up in customer relations, all for the better!



Sorry man, don't take that as official, it's just what Marty told me (more than 24 months ago) would be the wait time for my build.


----------



## Andless

WiseSplinter said:


> Sorry man, don't take that as official, it's just what Marty told me (more than 24 months ago) would be the wait time for my build.



Ah, don't get me wrong. I got my Siggery last year, I don't have any builds in progress. 

What I'm saying is that quoting 18 months is way better for everyone than the "6-8 weeks" that used to be what customers got quoted back when I ordered, as customers that actually take Marty on his word gets frustrated when the months goes into double digits and the guitar seems to be permanently "on its way".

18 months to 24 months would be a 30% delay. 2 months to 18 months would be a 900% delay. 

Which customer would be endlessly drowning Marty in emails about build status and start thinking of cancelling the order first?


----------



## JazSeven

First time poster, long time waiter (though not as long as most it seems) on Siggery.

Just trying to get a general feel for peoples thoughts on the delays, is it something I should be concerned about?

I currently have a 7 string that "will be finished by the end of february" (yes, the february just gone) "yeah it's almost done, should be ready for you by the start of may" and so on. after being quoted 4-6 months. Now I was fully aware it would take longer than he quoted but does anyone have an idea on his current wait time?

What worries me more is that I am also getting him to build me a bass that he never quoted me a time frame for and there are a fair few aspects that don't make it the easiest of builds...

The main reason I ask is that I am having financial troubles at the moment (being self employed really sucks at times) and I don't mind hanging on if they're going to be finished soon, but if I'm looking at waiting another year or two I would much rather get my money back and spend it on something else. That being said, I know I couldn't get something as beautiful with the specs i want for anywhere near that price.

I just don't know what to do and would really appreciate some advice/guidance from people who have been or are currently in the same situation as me.

[EDIT] and I would also like to know, from the people that have received their Siggerys, are they really worth the wait?


----------



## straymond

I just spoke with a guy (who I tried to persuade to make a ngd-thread in here), and when I asked about his new siggery his answer was "I'm speechless... WELL worth the wait!"

I also sent marty an e-mail a couple of days ago, asking about any progress, and that if there were any hickups he could just tell me.
I can handle it


----------



## ikarus

JazSeven said:


> [EDIT] and I would also like to know, from the people that have received their Siggerys, are they really worth the wait?



Unfortunatly in my case it was not...


----------



## OWHall

JazSeven said:


> [EDIT] and I would also like to know, from the people that have received their Siggerys, are they really worth the wait?



In my case it was definitely worth it but having said that my build time was 10 months, I know that's a lot shorter than many people on here.


----------



## JazSeven

ikarus said:


> Unfortunatly in my case it was not...




What in particular makes you say this?


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

I had a quote off him today for a £1000 with a turnaround of 6months, which doesn't sound too bad to me


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Dust_to_Dust said:


> I had a quote off him today for a £1000 with a turnaround of 6months, which doesn't sound too bad to me



Can't believe he's quoting 6 months, very bad from his part...
Unacceptable for those who have been waiting a lot in which I included myself


----------



## straymond

Dust_to_Dust said:


> I had a quote off him today for a £1000 with a turnaround of 6months, which doesn't sound too bad to me



you got an answer from him today?


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

straymond said:


> you got an answer from him today?



Indeed, fairly quick replies too. I messaged him last night and got the replies today.


----------



## Danukenator

Dust_to_Dust said:


> I had a quote off him today for a £1000 with a turnaround of 6months, which doesn't sound too bad to me



Alright, I want to make a point here. Of course it doesn't sound bad, it's a flat out lie. When was the last time Marty actually hit a deadline of 6 months? Sure, I can understand misquoting a couple people. But continuously misquoting people for a year+? That's flat out deceptive. 

As people have noted, the guitars aren't amazing by any stretch of the imagination. Even the NGD's where people rave about the quality have obvious flaws. The fretwork is shoddy. He put the WRONG fretboard wood on mine, there was some strange finish blem/wood grain on my mahogany. My case came with little bits of metal (1mm) in the corners of the case. I'm insanely lucky those chunks of metal didn't shred the finish up. I had to do a ton of work cleaning up my case which appeared to have been used.

There seems to be a recurring issue in this thread. Why are people asking about long email wait time?  It's been a documented issue for what? A year and a half? Issues in builds have been around for at least a year or more. Yet people KEEP acting surprised when they come up again. People actually need to read through this thread before they decide if a build is worth the trouble.

EDIT: The fact that the guy asking for a quote got a fast response speaks volumes about the company.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

Danukenator said:


> Alright, I want to make a point here. Of course it doesn't sound bad, it's a flat out lie. When was the last time Marty actually hit a deadline of 6 months? Sure, I can understand misquoting a couple people. But continuously misquoting people for a year+? That's flat out deceptive.
> 
> As people have noted, the guitars aren't amazing by any stretch of the imagination. Even the NGD's where people rave about the quality have obvious flaws. The fretwork is shoddy. He put the WRONG fretboard wood on mine, there was some strange finish blem/wood grain on my mahogany. My case came with little bits of metal (1mm) in the corners of the case. I'm insanely lucky those chunks of metal didn't shred the finish up. I had to do a ton of work cleaning up my case which appeared to have been used.
> 
> There seems to be a recurring issue in this thread. Why are people asking about long email wait time?  It's been a documented issue for what? A year and a half? Issues in builds have been around for at least a year or more. Yet people KEEP acting surprised when they come up again. People actually need to read through this thread before they decide if a build is worth the trouble.
> 
> EDIT: The fact that the guy asking for a quote got a fast response speaks volumes about the company.



So you're saying stay away from it? haha, and that's true, it does seem to give the impression that he needs/wants money.


----------



## MrTeatime

As for everything it's about what you're expecting and the balance between building time, quality and price.
Fast, cheap, good : you can only pick two.
If you're expecting a handbuilt Skervesen quality (I've never ever played one but they seem to be in high esteem around here) guitar for 1000£, ready in six months then yes, I guess you're in for some disappointment.
But if you want a custom guitar of fair quality around 1000£ with mostly high specs, there aren't that much options from what I saw.
If you really need a guitar in the next six months, this is not the right path for you.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

MrTeatime said:


> As for everything it's about what you're expecting and the balance between building time, quality and price.
> Fast, cheap, good : you can only pick two.
> If you're expecting a handbuilt Skervesen quality (I've never ever played one but they seem to be in high esteem around here) guitar for 1000£, ready in six months then yes, I guess you're in for some disappointment.
> But if you want a custom guitar of fair quality around 1000£ mostly high specs, there aren't that much options from what I saw.
> If you really need a guitar in the next six months, this is not the right path for you.



Nothing more to say, anyone expecting a Mayones/BM/Skervesen quality for 1000 pounds and fast doesn't know what he's buying


----------



## Danny Husk

The problem isn't peoples expectations. The problem is the promises that establish these expectations. If some new order is going to be done in 6 months there needs to a ton of NGD's rolling out real fast because there's a long line ahead of him.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Anyway, there are no excuses about the delays in the builds,no excuses. There are people in here that have been waiting more than 18 months and no pics or progress hints
I'm going to send an email. Let's see what happens


----------



## MrTeatime

The quoted building time is way unrealistic. I was quoted 6 months 6 months ago and there's now Marty even started on my guitar  (or he's guessing my exact specs)
I asked for a realistic schedule, and he quoted me 6 months...
I guess he would never get any client should he quote an 18 months building time.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

I was only asking for a rough quote anyway as I liked the look of some of the guitars he's made and the woods he gets. All this has started to put me off him to be fair haha


----------



## Danny Husk

MrTeatime said:


> The quoted building time is way unrealistic. I was quoted 6 months 6 months ago and there's now Marty even started on my guitar  (or he's guessing my exact specs)
> I asked for a realistic schedule, and he quoted me 6 months...
> I guess he would never get any client should he quote an 18 months building time.



A luthier quoting and consistently delivering in 18 months would definitely get customers. What they wouldn't get it is a deluge of inquiries when things are ridiculously late. 

He's created these problems.


----------



## Andless

Dust_to_Dust said:


> I had a quote off him today for a £1000 with a turnaround of 6months, which doesn't sound too bad to me





Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Can't believe he's quoting 6 months, very bad from his part...
> Unacceptable for those who have been waiting a lot in which I included myself





Danny Husk said:


> The problem isn't peoples expectations. The problem is the promises that establish these expectations. If some new order is going to be done in 6 months there needs to a ton of NGD's rolling out real fast because there's a long line ahead of him.





Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Anyway, there are no excuses about the delays in the builds,no excuses. There are people in here that have been waiting more than 18 months and no pics or progress hints
> I'm going to send an email. Let's see what happens




My build time was 18 months give or take a day or two. Just throwing it out there as a reality check for those of you who gets quoted. Not saying this can't change, but I've seen nothing in this thread to lead me to believe it has. 

Now, I do understand that for practical reasons some builds may make sense to build in different order than the orders were placed, and that some builds may be faster than others to complete. But that doesn't make willfully delaying the quoted build times significantly on specific builds ok.

If Marty would actually fulfill that 6 months quote as promised it would be nothing but a big fat middle finger in the face of anyone that was quoted 6 months or less and has already waited 2, 3, or 4 times that and still has no guitar.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Dust_to_Dust said:


> I had a quote off him today for a £1000 with a turnaround of 6months, which doesn't sound too bad to me



Quick Email Reponse to a new potential customer within the same day.
Short quoted build time.

I'm sure being located relatively close to him also prompted the quick reply as well.

Makes me believe there may actually be no issues with his internet/AOL, just an easy scape-goat to ease all of our dissatisfaction with things moving incredibly slow...if at all.
I really hope he isn't at the point of needing new customers to finance our builds to completion.


This thread makes me sad everytime I see a new post and it's nothing positive. It must be nearing 3 years for my orders.
By the time these customs arrive I won't even want them anymore


----------



## Danukenator

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Nothing more to say, anyone expecting a Mayones/BM/Skervesen quality for 1000 pounds and fast doesn't know what he's buying



Except, I'd argue there is only one option out of the "good, fast and cheap."

The guitars aren't well built. They take forever. Compared to a other guitars that are factory made, I GUESS they are cheap. I'd put Siggery on par with Agile. 1000 pounds for an Agile is over-priced. 

So, arguably, one can say they are cheap guitars for a guitar made in small shop.


----------



## JazSeven

none of this fills me with hope, I'm waiting on 2 builds that I was quoted 4 months for just over a year ago now... I have no idea if they've even been started and it saddens me that Marty seems more than happy to reply to new enquires almost instantly but ignores the people who have already given him money....
Maybe I should cancel the builds and spend my money elsewhere =/


----------



## Svenn

JazSeven said:


> none of this fills me with hope, I'm waiting on 2 builds that I was quoted 4 months for just over a year ago now... I have no idea if they've even been started and it saddens me that Marty seems more than happy to reply to new enquires almost instantly but ignores the people who have already given him money....
> Maybe I should cancel the builds and spend my money elsewhere =/



Large disconnect from those who've made deposits? Large effort to entice new customers with unattainable quotes? Double, triple the quoted turnaround time?

Sounds like a familiar situation. 

If you shoot him a message about your consideration of spending your money elsewhere, and he responds in a split second, that speaks large about the type of business he's running.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Not going to lie,I'm starting to wonder,a bit. I'm at 15 months,and not sure what is going on. I can only hope for the best.


----------



## MA77

WiseSplinter said:


> I'm in the same boat, was actually told the guitar would be done in Feb, I did not believe it but I thought at least I'd see some progress.
> Still nothing, and no replies to emails.
> 
> It is not hard to create a working email account, I don't buy the "email problems" unless that is just a reference to the amount of them he gets.
> Maybe he should employ a PR person or something ...
> 
> Not jumping ship, but I am getting annoyed.



Hey, first time posting on this thread. I put in my order in with Marty on May 2013. He told me It'd take 4-6 months.

He was great to communicate with as everyone has said in previous posts. There were a couple of pockets here and there of little to no communication for weeks at a time, but nothing too outrageous. I figured he's busy. He also told me about the email issues hes having. Which I'll mention more about later.

When it came to asking him what's going on with the build after it not being completed on time I got a lot of excuses. He seems like a genuinely nice guy, but for some reason has a really hard time being completely honest with people. Maybe because I paid through Paypal and could dispute at any time? I don't know, but if he was just honest from the start there wouldn't be any drama to begin with.

With that being said I believe he's finally done with my build, and ready to send it out soon. I actually got some photos of the finished guitar about a week ago. Obviously I cant post any of them on here (it's in the contract). But when I get the guitar I definitely will. He said he'll be shipping it Tuesday (August 12th), we'll see. I'm ridiculously excited about this guitar so I hope he keeps that promise.

So like most others on this thread I've had issues with Marty, but I've really only waited a little over a year. If he just worked on his PR side of things a bit, people wouldn't be so stressed out and his inbox wouldn't be bombarded so often. What I really don't get is why he has an AOL email when he's not even American, and even us Americans know AOL is garbage. He's told me about his issues and I've suggested changing his email to Gmail for example, but he said it's not that easy because he has a lot of customers already in contact to him on his current email. But to be honest you can just have a message you copy paste to each client saying you're switching emails. It doesn't have to be an overnight thing. I know it might be a bit overwhelming at first, but when your business really relies on it, I believe it's pretty important. What if people sent in new specs and Marty never received the email and made the guitar with the old specs? Things like that aren't good for business, if it was me I'd switch email right away. That's one reason why I'm not really sure all the "issues" are really legitimate and could tie in with the honesty problem stated earlier.

Anyway I really hope everyone whose been waiting as long or longer than I have (3 years what the hell?) gets theirs soon. Marty seems to do a pretty fine job on these. Looking at all those fairly new pic's on his FB makes me anxious as hell to get mine in my hands at last.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Quick Email Reponse to a new potential customer within the same day.
> Short quoted build time.
> 
> I'm sure being located relatively close to him also prompted the quick reply as well.
> 
> Makes me believe there may actually be no issues with his internet/AOL, just an easy scape-goat to ease all of our dissatisfaction with things moving incredibly slow...if at all.
> I really hope he isn't at the point of needing new customers to finance our builds to completion.
> 
> 
> This thread makes me sad everytime I see a new post and it's nothing positive. It must be nearing 3 years for my orders.
> By the time these customs arrive I won't even want them anymore



I live in the West Midlands which isn't _very_ far from him, but all this has definitely put me off it. I'll just go to a local luthier I know. More expensive but he knows how I like my guitars haha.

3 years?! ****ing hell!


----------



## Danny Husk

Any of you chaps living close to him want to offer to head over there and take some progress pics and send updates to everyone?


----------



## Vicious7

Hell....I was with an Ormsby run last year that just finished with mine, that's one year, and he built like 9 guitars in that span, kept us updated with info and images the whole time. Excellent businessman too that really pampered us.

Then we got Siggery....I'm over 2 years wait, along with a few others, but 3 years is pushing the BRJ Black Friday vibe.....I hope this doesn't happen. But I'm thoroughly disappointed with the lack of communication, especially when he's prompt with responses when someone wants a quote.


----------



## Kvalte

Hey everyone just wanted to keep you all in the loop. I heard back after emailing Marty a number of times in the last two weeks. He said he emailed me back last week but it must have not got to me. 

Last night I received an email for him apologizing and that he was "virtually finished" with my guitar and that he has "a few parts to still get."

I'm assuming that probably means the hardware like pickups, tuners and whatever.

I emailed him right back and asked if he could please send some pictures....hopefully I see something soon.


----------



## MA77

Kvalte said:


> Hey everyone just wanted to keep you all in the loop. I heard back after emailing Marty a number of times in the last two weeks. He said he emailed me back last week but it must have not got to me.
> 
> Last night I received an email for him apologizing and that he was "virtually finished" with my guitar and that he has "a few parts to still get."
> 
> I'm assuming that probably means the hardware like pickups, tuners and whatever.
> 
> I emailed him right back and asked if he could please send some pictures....hopefully I see something soon.



Just don't post any progress pictures on the forum. It's stated in the contract if you weren't aware.


----------



## Danny Husk

MA77 said:


> Just don't post any progress pictures on the forum. It's stated in the contract if you weren't aware.



Does everyone who ordered have a "contract"? First I've heard it mentioned on here...


----------



## MA77

Danny Husk said:


> Does everyone who ordered have a "contract"? First I've heard it mentioned on here...



I do, I had one attached to my initial invoice. I asked for it though, because when it comes to something like this I expect it. Perhaps he only gives it to those who ask.


----------



## JazSeven

MA77 said:


> I do, I had one attached to my initial invoice. I asked for it though, because when it comes to something like this I expect it. Perhaps he only gives it to those who ask.


I don't remember having one with my invoice, what other things are mentioned in it just out of curiosity?


----------



## simeonharris

i didn't get one either. i had no idea you weren't allowed to post progress pics. i'll have to go back and delete the ones i posted here a few months ago....


----------



## capoeiraesp

MA77 said:


> Just don't post any progress pictures on the forum. It's stated in the contract if you weren't aware.



What the hell?! 
Custom guitars aren't just about the final product, they're about the experience, and part of that experience is sharing the joy of a custom guitar's build progress.


----------



## asher

simeonharris said:


> i didn't get one either. i had no idea you weren't allowed to post progress pics. i'll have to go back and delete the ones i posted here a few months ago....


 

Please don't, you have absolutely no reason to delete those.


----------



## Andless

Danny Husk said:


> Does everyone who ordered have a "contract"? First I've heard it mentioned on here...



Nope. Never had one, never heard of one before.


----------



## MA77

simeonharris said:


> i didn't get one either. i had no idea you weren't allowed to post progress pics. i'll have to go back and delete the ones i posted here a few months ago....



Well, if you never agreed to a contract, I don't think you have to worry.


----------



## straymond

I thought I didn't get the "no pics on forums allowed".
That was until i checked out the far bottom of my receipt.
Which is sad. This is one the things I was really looking forward to.

I've tried to be as understanding as I can regarding marty's situation(s),
But I gotta admit, I'm beginning to get a wee bit ticked off.
4 mails sent, no reply, but people who are asking for a build gets quick responses.
Several inquieries about pics, these are being completly ignored.
In my last mails I've aske kindly if could tell me if there is a hickup.

Now. Marty. We now you read this thread.
Can you PLEASE address the matters at hand?
We are all grownups here, and can appreciate some honesty if you got too much on your hands (if that's the case.)


----------



## Kvalte

straymond said:


> I thought I didn't get the "no pics on forums allowed".
> That was until i checked out the far bottom of my receipt.
> Which is sad. This is one the things I was really looking forward to.
> 
> I've tried to be as understanding as I can regarding marty's situation(s),
> But I gotta admit, I'm beginning to get a wee bit ticked off.
> 4 mails sent, no reply, but people who are asking for a build gets quick responses.
> Several inquieries about pics, these are being completly ignored.
> In my last mails I've aske kindly if could tell me if there is a hickup.
> 
> Now. Marty. We now you read this thread.
> Can you PLEASE address the matters at hand?
> We are all grownups here, and can appreciate some honesty if you got too much on your hands (if that's the case.)



Hmm strange my invoice/receipt does not say I can't post any progress photos... But I would try emailing Marty every other day to see if you get a response. That is what I do. I'm kind about it and ask if everything is going well and eventually I get a response. I only did this for about 2 weeks before I got a response this time. 

I believe he does have server issues as we all know AOL is probably the worst type of email you can have haha. I wish he'd switch to something else but I am sure it is tough when you have so many clients.


----------



## Thrashman

If I were you, I'd ask for a refund and take my business elsewhere, because this doesn't seem to get any better.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Thrashman said:


> If I were you, I'd ask for a refund and take my business elsewhere, because this doesn't seem to get any better.


Yep, I'm going to send him an "ultimatum". If I don't see any pics or whatever, I'm going to ask for a refund. I'm tired and I want my guitar.


----------



## chinzilla1984

i cant understand whats gone wrong, from day one he always replied to me answered my calls and texts...... i think he genuinely has too much work on,,, i did struggle to get pictures if im honest... i must admit if i had had some of the issues you guys have had i would of jumped ship, if i wanted to wait 2 years id have saved up and got a daemoness.


----------



## Maniacal

I recently sold my Siggery and today I put down my deposit for a Waghorn. Incredible looking guitars and so far the support has been extremely honest and professional. How it should be.


----------



## Marty Siggery

Hey everyone

First off I don't have a contract stating that you can't use pics on here, it's just something I don't like as I only like to release completed images.
Second, I am truly sorry for the delays that you are all having. I am working like crazy to get guitars done. I have had some personal issues that I have been asked by my family not to go into, so therefore I do not mention this in emails. Please bare with me and let me just get these guitars done for you all. I am working alone, working silly hours and find it hard to deal with all the emails too. I don't ignore anyone and try to keep everyone happy but seem to keep nobody happy. This is all my fault and I am aware of this. All I can do is say sorry and try to deliver the best guitars possible for you. Please forgive me.


----------



## straymond

Great to hear from you, marty, and I mean that.
I think that's a comfort to more people than just me.
A life-sign goes a long way


----------



## Marty Siggery

I admit that I am struggling. I am trying so hard to get it all done and take care of problems along the way. I wish I could get help but can't from anywhere. Sorry


----------



## Vicious7

Seriously? There's no one to help you at your shop, even to help take pics, answer emails and basic luthier work? Not even family?

Because if things are as you say, you're gonna burn out Marty, nobody wants that, it's cool that you're a one man shop and each instrument is strictly under your eye. But a human is a human and we can only take so much man.

Shit, if I lived anywhere near you, I'd tie you up and force you to let me help....

Also...can you elaborate on this non crowned, flat fret issue people are clamoring about?


----------



## Pikka Bird

Vicious7 said:


> Shit, if I lived anywhere near you, I'd tie you up and force you to let me help....



So _you_ would have to do everything all by yourself? 

But seriously - yeah, if you're drowning in work you should just slow down for a while until you're on top. If life gets in the way that's entirely understandable, but I do hope you've limited the emount of new customers you take on while all this is going on, whatever it is. We don't want you turning into another BRJ.


----------



## straymond

^this.


----------



## Homer3005

Yeah, Pikka Bird is alright.

Even if i'm currently waiting 18 months i really trust him and it's soo good to hear something from you marty!
Please be careful with your health, it was just the "sign of life" that we needed from you, i really don't want to raise the strain so everything is okay.
If there's a great instrument at the end everything is fine and the waiting time is acceptable if we all think about what we get for the very little amount of money for a complete custom guitar.
And even if it's a thread where everyone can post and say what's up and what their experiences weere, i completely hate it when people who made not so good experiences think they should post it once per week.
It's okay to say it once or twice, but it's really unfair towards people who haven't received their instrument and are waiting for it if there's someone who destroys all their imaginations about it and get things into a mess.

Just my personal thoughts


----------



## Vicious7

Rock on. I'm not too hopeful, but there's still a glimmer of something if we start seeing some pics. Hell...if he's sick and cant work on the instruments, he can recoup and take some pics. XD XD

Now about those flat frets.....


----------



## dwizted

Marty is an amazing guy and Luthier. I really love my 6 string he built. Really is one of the best I have had. If you look over his work it is amazing and if there is little flaws it is becouse it is hand made and no CNC. I do really wish he could find some quality help to get him moving along, but am also glad he doesnt cut corners and trys to deliver the best product possibile. Even the steps he takes in wiring up the guitars is meticoulous just an all around solid build.


----------



## simeonharris

i think marty could take on an apprentice. if he can't, then there must be someone who lives nearby who could pop in once a week, take some photos, take some notes on how the builds are progressing and then update a private facebook group. everybody who has made an order would receive an invite to the group. simples.


----------



## Danny Husk

simeonharris said:


> i think marty could take on an apprentice. if he can't, then there must be someone who lives nearby who could pop in once a week, take some photos, take some notes on how the builds are progressing and then update a private facebook group. everybody who has made an order would receive an invite to the group. simples.



 ^ This needs a ton of likes.


----------



## MA77

simeonharris said:


> i think marty could take on an apprentice. if he can't, then there must be someone who lives nearby who could pop in once a week, take some photos, take some notes on how the builds are progressing and then update a private facebook group. everybody who has made an order would receive an invite to the group. simples.



Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## straymond

Second'.


----------



## Vicious7

Think I'm gonna ask for my money back actually....>_>


----------



## capoeiraesp

Taking on an apprentice would mean several things that probably won't work in your favour:
- increase costs on products, and it seems he may already be well and truly under quoting himself on prices, particularly when looking at the costs of exotic woods.
- more of _his_ time to have to train the apprentice, which is exhausting and impacts on build times because you have to be so vigilant and it takes a long time before they can be doing higher end tasks in the build process.
- finding someone who wants to work as an apprentice with probably less that part-time or full-time hours is going to be tricky, and who knows what hours Marty works. Could be all evening stuff.

Not trying to make matters worse for you all, just remember that it's not an insta-fix with an apprentice and there aren't always people who want to volunteer their time to take photos, communicate with customers, and organise builds.


----------



## Danny Husk

simeonharris said:


> i think marty could take on an apprentice. if he can't, then there must be someone who lives nearby who could pop in once a week, take some photos, take some notes on how the builds are progressing and then update a private facebook group. everybody who has made an order would receive an invite to the group. simples.





capoeiraesp said:


> Taking on an apprentice would mean several things that probably won't work in your favour:
> - increase costs on products, and it seems he may already be well and truly under quoting himself on prices, particularly when looking at the costs of exotic woods.
> - more of _his_ time to have to train the apprentice, which is exhausting and impacts on build times because you have to be so vigilant and it takes a long time before they can be doing higher end tasks in the build process.
> - finding someone who wants to work as an apprentice with probably less that part-time or full-time hours is going to be tricky, and who knows what hours Marty works. Could be all evening stuff.
> 
> Not trying to make matters worse for you all, just remember that it's not an insta-fix with an apprentice and there aren't always people who want to volunteer their time to take photos, communicate with customers, and organise builds.



It seems as though people here are favoring the latter e.g. more of an intern to just take pics make notes and handle email, not a lutherie apprentice.


----------



## MA77

Vicious7 said:


> Think I'm gonna ask for my money back actually....>_>



Don't do it just yet. Apparently my guitar should be here within the week. If I don't get it soon then maybe you should go through with the refund. I wish us both luck.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Danny Husk said:


> It seems as though people here are favoring the latter e.g. more of an intern to just take pics make notes and handle email, not a lutherie apprentice.



That's fine, but I'll be honest, one of the biggest reasons I do what I do with the builder in my banner is because I have a full-time job already that pays well enough to afford me such liberties. Marty would also have to be open to such things because it takes a certain degree of humility and confidence in your work to have someone in your workplace observing you and documenting what you do.


----------



## Vicious7

MA77 said:


> Don't do it just yet. Apparently my guitar should be here within the week. If I don't get it soon then maybe you should go through with the refund. I wish us both luck.



Don't hold your breath, but I really hope you get your guitar and that it's exactly what you wanted, and in the timeframe he specified. Good luck to you too.


----------



## Danny Husk

MA77 said:


> Don't do it just yet. Apparently my guitar should be here within the week. If I don't get it soon then maybe you should go through with the refund. I wish us both luck.



When did you place your order?


----------



## MA77

Danny Husk said:


> When did you place your order?



May 2013.


----------



## MA77

Vicious7 said:


> Don't hold your breath, but I really hope you get your guitar and that it's exactly what you wanted, and in the timeframe he specified. Good luck to you too.



My guitar arrived today, and its awesome! I'll try to get pics up later, with specs and maybe even a little sound clip.


----------



## Danny Husk

MA77 said:


> My guitar arrived today, and its awesome! I'll try to get pics up later, with specs and maybe even a little sound clip.



Glad to hear.  There's some folks on here that would be over the moon with a 16 month turnaround.


----------



## Vicious7

MA77 said:


> My guitar arrived today, and its awesome! I'll try to get pics up later, with specs and maybe even a little sound clip.



Congratulations!!!!! \m/

I anxiously await your NDG and pics.


----------



## straymond

MA77 said:


> My guitar arrived today, and its awesome! I'll try to get pics up later, with specs and maybe even a little sound clip.


 
awesome!
looking forward to it!


----------



## WiseSplinter

Maybe we should update the list (last seen on page 74 of this thread).
Would be nice to see who has received their builds and how long they waited etc.

MA77 -> Glad you got yours man, really, it just bums me out that I placed my order almost a full year before you and still have nothing. Still very interested to see some pics and hear your thoughts on the final product.


----------



## JazSeven

Quick update:
I sent Marty an email essentially letting him know that I was fed up of him lying to me about when my builds would be finished (as he's been telling me "the end of the month" every time I've emailed him since february) and that I wanted photographic proof he had started them or I was going to request a full refund as it is money I could be spending elsewhere and I didn't fancy waiting 3 years like some people.

His reply:
"Sorry for not getting the receipts of to you sooner, it's been a little manic over here. I am out of my workshop taking some time off. I will get you photos as soon as I am back. Your deposit is tied up with all the materials involved in these two builds. I am sorry for the delays. I am behind and doing everything possible to keep up and catch up. 
The body for the 7 string is done and the neck is started. The bass is also started and glued up, plus parts have been bought for the bass. "

Now, I'm still not entirely convinced he's started but it certainly seems that if he hasn't then intends to while he's 'out of the workshop' so he has something to show me when he 'returns'...

I'm going to give him a fortnight and then email him again requesting those pics again as I know he'll 'forget, as he's so manic', if there's still nothing to show me then... we'll see.


I'd be interested to hear other peoples thoughts on this though, I really wanna believe Marty is a good guy, but something just feels off to me =/


----------



## straymond

at least you got a reply.
I've sent 4 or 5 mails, politely asking for an update.


----------



## Andrenighthound

I gave up on emailing him for updates. When I get it I'll get it. I'm sure he's making guitars being that people are still getting theirs so I'm just going to sit and wait. He said it would be worth the wait so..


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Guys,it's been established that he's taking a break. Why still bother him for updates? Not gonna happen. If you aren't at least a year in,well....you know. I don't have to say it.


----------



## Prophetable

How is it okay for somebody that has your money to just "take a break" instead of delivering promised goods?


----------



## Danny Husk

No worries, many builds are very close to completion, like an asymptote is very close to approaching a line.


----------



## simeonharris

Danny Husk said:


> No worries, many builds are very close to completion, like an asymptote is very close to approaching a line.



interesting analogy - the problem is, an asymptote never reaches the line...


----------



## MrTeatime

Prophetable said:


> How is it okay for somebody that has your money to just "take a break" instead of delivering promised goods?



Behind everything there's a human being with a life. Human beings need to have a break from time to time.


----------



## Danny Husk

simeonharris said:


> interesting analogy - the problem is, an asymptote never reaches the line...



Precisely and for many here it is holding true.


----------



## Andless

I only have experience sample of one, but it seems so far that people do get guitars, even though somewhat later than expected.


----------



## Prophetable

MrTeatime said:


> Behind everything there's a human being with a life. Human beings need to have a break from time to time.



Sounds like that human shouldn't take money beyond the point he's willing to work. Once he's done with his break he could resume.


----------



## straymond

to be honest, If he's on a small break, I concider that to be a good thing.
I hope he gets to lower his shoulders and come back with new energy, instead of getting burned out.
I have no problems waiting, as long he's giving me a heads up on that.


----------



## Matte

Hey y'all, so I just got pictures from Marty of my completed build and it looks amazing, more than I could have hoped for. I'm looking forward to receiving it and getting to play the beast. I will post photos when I get a chance. 

Don't lose the faith! I have been saying it since the start, keep an open line of communication with him with him and be patient and things will pay off. For those of you with builds that are overdue, do a check in once a month (not more, trying to keep his work load down) and be patient, you won't be sorry.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Matte said:


> Hey y'all, so I just got pictures from Marty of my completed build and it looks amazing, more than I could have hoped for. I'm looking forward to receiving it and getting to play the beast. I will post photos when I get a chance.
> 
> Don't lose the faith! I have been saying it since the start, keep an open line of communication with him with him and be patient and things will pay off. For those of you with builds that are overdue, do a check in once a month (not more, trying to keep his work load down) and be patient, you won't be sorry.



Pics,or it didn't happen


----------



## Danny Husk

Matte said:


> Hey y'all, so I just got pictures from Marty of my completed build and it looks amazing, more than I could have hoped for. I'm looking forward to receiving it and getting to play the beast. I will post photos when I get a chance.
> 
> Don't lose the faith! I have been saying it since the start, keep an open line of communication with him with him and be patient and things will pay off. For those of you with builds that are overdue, do a check in once a month (not more, trying to keep his work load down) and be patient, you won't be sorry.



Can't wait to see pics. 

Out of curiosity, when did you order yours?


----------



## straymond

Matte said:


> Hey y'all, so I just got pictures from Marty of my completed build and it looks amazing, more than I could have hoped for. I'm looking forward to receiving it and getting to play the beast. I will post photos when I get a chance.
> 
> Don't lose the faith! I have been saying it since the start, keep an open line of communication with him with him and be patient and things will pay off. For those of you with builds that are overdue, do a check in once a month (not more, trying to keep his work load down) and be patient, you won't be sorry.


 
I'm really happy for you, buddy 
can't wait for some visuals!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Matte said:


> Hey y'all, so I just got pictures from Marty of my completed build and it looks amazing, more than I could have hoped for. I'm looking forward to receiving it and getting to play the beast. I will post photos when I get a chance.
> 
> Don't lose the faith! I have been saying it since the start, keep an open line of communication with him with him and be patient and things will pay off. For those of you with builds that are overdue, do a check in once a month (not more, trying to keep his work load down) and be patient, you won't be sorry.


 That's great buddy, waiting the NGD. When did you ordered yours?


----------



## JazSeven

Just got an update pic from Marty, he's actually got a fair bit done, not as much as I'd like but still a sizeable amount, it's just frustrating that he didn't send me update pics at other points in the build


----------



## straymond

Well, that's good news  
Did you get permission to post them here if you felt like it?


----------



## straymond

Edit:
Double-post.


----------



## JazSeven

straymond said:


> Well, that's good news
> Did you get permission to post them here if you felt like it?



I didn't ask, but when he responded to the thread a page or so back he said there's no such clause, I also checked my receipts and there is no mention of not posting progress pics that I could see.


----------



## straymond

Wanna give us a tease there, buddy?


----------



## Vicious7

Yea....best to post something, because I'm getting weird Bernie Rico vibes from you, you just kinda appeared and are speaking for Marty without any proof or anything. That and, you've been regularly talking to him and none of us are able to get anything out of him.

Sorry to sound a bit harsh, but a lot of us have been waiting a long while.


----------



## Thrashman

Marty Siggery said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> First off I don't have a contract stating that you can't use pics on here, it's just something I don't like as I only like to release completed images.



Here's his statement. Make of it what you want.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Vicious7 said:


> Yea....best to post something, because I'm getting weird Bernie Rico vibes from you, you just kinda appeared and are speaking for Marty without any proof or anything. That and, you've been regularly talking to him and none of us are able to get anything out of him.
> 
> Sorry to sound a bit harsh, but a lot of us have been waiting a long while.



This times a million. He doesn't like people posting WIP shots? Tough shit, mate. Proof of progress is worth loads more right about now.


----------



## MA77

Guys I'm going to post some pics here of my new guitar in a few days. Hang tight!

I'll post the specs as a small teaser 

Heresy

Body - Ash/Cocobolo
Construction - Bolt-on
Binding - 11mm Ivoroid
Contours - Bevelled 
Neck - 5 Piece Maple
Fingerboard - Ebony
Binding - 6mm Ivoroid
Inlays - Side Dot
Frets - 24 Jumbo
Pickups - BKP Juggernauts calibrated
Bridge - Siggery
Controls - Vol, Tone, 3way


----------



## Kvalte

Vicious7 said:


> Yea....best to post something, because I'm getting weird Bernie Rico vibes from you, you just kinda appeared and are speaking for Marty without any proof or anything. That and, you've been regularly talking to him and none of us are able to get anything out of him.
> 
> Sorry to sound a bit harsh, but a lot of us have been waiting a long while.



I am able to contact Marty whenever. He has been really responsive lately. He says that he is at the mercy of the hardware suppliers and that my guitar is virtually finished and he'll update when the parts come in. I will ask for photos some time soon.


----------



## ikarus

Kvalte said:


> I am able to contact Marty whenever. He has been really responsive lately. He says that he is at the mercy of the hardware suppliers and that my guitar is virtually finished and he'll update when the parts come in. I will ask for photos some time soon.



same bs as usual...


----------



## Danny Husk

A couple things don't add up from him. One person is told he's taking a break and then someone's guitar is finished and shipped, so which is it? In the time it took to log on and address the forum he could have uploaded at least one pic showing some builds in progress to assuage some doubts. There's no logical reason to not address these concerns unless the concerns have merit.


----------



## geofreesun

you know you can check the time a photo is taken using meta-data in the jpg files.


----------



## Kammo1

Hi guys I contacted Marty must of been about 18 months ago asking him if he wanted any help building necks,bodies inlays etc and never heard back from him. I ghost build for a few companies here in the UK and am not going to name them due to confidentiality agreements and I am no novice at guitar making. I have nearly 33 years of luthiery under my belt and have built for quite a few "famous names". All I am saying is if you read this Marty PM me I can help, bt again the balls in your court. Admins please delete this thread if you think it may be breaking the rules


----------



## JazSeven

Vicious7 said:


> Yea....best to post something, because I'm getting weird Bernie Rico vibes from you, you just kinda appeared and are speaking for Marty without any proof or anything. That and, you've been regularly talking to him and none of us are able to get anything out of him.
> 
> Sorry to sound a bit harsh, but a lot of us have been waiting a long while.



I'm not sure if you're referring to me, but if so, at what point did I make it seem like I'm in regular contact with Marty? He responds to maybe 1 out of every 4/5 emails I send him.

And as requested, here's the update pic he sent


----------



## straymond

Tasty, dude!


----------



## Vicious7

JazSeven said:


> I'm not sure if you're referring to me, but if so, at what point did I make it seem like I'm in regular contact with Marty? He responds to maybe 1 out of every 4/5 emails I send him.
> 
> And as requested, here's the update pic he sent
> 
> View attachment 42255



I was referring to you, yes. I'm suspicious because you just joined a couple of months ago and having 1 replied mail out of 4/5 is still better than most. And he gave you a picture too....my build has hit almost 27 months now (shit, and I haven't even been waiting the longest, some on here have 3+ IIRC) and I've mailed him religiously every month, so far there's been no reply or anything for the past year. So you'll have to excuse a little jealousy from me. 

Nice axe though. You should tell Marty to hook up us lifers who have been out in the cold for so long.

Edit: though...didn't you say you too have been waiting for a while too? So you must know where I'm coming from man.


----------



## JazSeven

Vicious7 said:


> I was referring to you, yes. I'm suspicious because you just joined a couple of months ago and having 1 replied mail out of 4/5 is still better than most. And he gave you a picture too....my build has hit almost 27 months now (shit, and I haven't even been waiting the longest, some on here have 3+ IIRC) and I've mailed him religiously every month, so far there's been no reply or anything for the past year. So you'll have to excuse a little jealousy from me.
> 
> Nice axe though. You should tell Marty to hook up us lifers who have been out in the cold for so long.
> 
> Edit: though...didn't you say you too have been waiting for a while too? So you must know where I'm coming from man.



The reason I joined was because this forum seems the only place on the web that knows what's going on with Marty and I wanted to keep an eye on other peoples builds and make sure he's not just going to run of with everyone's money.

My build has just gone a year, and he's only given me pics on one of my builds. The only reason I think I managed to get this pic sent was because I threatened to take my money elsewhere. I really hoped it would never get to that point, having a custom guitar is something that should make you happy not rage filled XD

I'm going to pursue him for more pics on my other build in a month or so, but if you're having a hard time getting his attention maybe threats of a refund are the way to go.

Guy seriously needs some help whether he'll admit it or not though

Jaz


----------



## Vicious7

I hope your build goes well, as for everyone else too.

Yeah, i think I'm gonna ask for my money back in the next couple of weeks, I'll try and contacting him again, but it's the last straw for me, I'm just tired, and I've been pretry accommodating for over two years.

Though, anyone heard any word from El Luthier?


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Nothing here. Emailed him last week to get an update, but haven't heard back. I explained to him that I'm laying out my Autumn budget,and wanted to know, realistically, how far along he was. I guess we'll see.


----------



## mphsc

Shit, I hate reading all this about Siggery. I got my money back years ago and learned from the experience. Good luck Vicious7


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Dudes!! My guitar is done. Marty says he only has to do a set up and screw the strap buttons.
Crappy but very worthy pic


----------



## straymond

Awesomesauce!!


----------



## Pearson0110

FAKFAKFAKFAK that's sooooo nice  Congratz dude!


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Very nice!


----------



## Vicious7

Hell yeah! Congratulations!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Thank you buddies! I'm so excited


----------



## Vicious7

I'm excited for you too bro. I'm glad you are getting your axe.

Does anyone know which email is best to attempt to contact Marty with? I asked for my money back a few days ago and have not heard a word.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Vicious7 said:


> I'm excited for you too bro. I'm glad you are getting your axe.
> 
> Does anyone know which email is best to attempt to contact Marty with? I asked for my money back a few days ago and have not heard a word.



Thank you mate,I always use hotmail/outlook and never had a problem dunno


----------



## straymond

I've always used his aol-address.


----------



## JazSeven

Vicious7 said:


> I'm excited for you too bro. I'm glad you are getting your axe.
> 
> Does anyone know which email is best to attempt to contact Marty with? I asked for my money back a few days ago and have not heard a word.



[email protected] is the one I use, when he doesn't reply I generally forward the email to him and just say something to the effect of 'hey just checking you saw this' works most of the time but just keep on him till he replies, and if he flat out ignores you then i guess all that's left is to file for a refund on paypal (assuming that's how you paid, may not be so easy if you didn't)

hope that helps man

Jaz


----------



## DerBomber

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Thank you buddies! I'm so excited



Congrats! Looks great. I'm happy to see that someone is actually having their guitar completed.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

No NGD's from the people that have recently received theirs yet?


----------



## Vicious7

^^^Hear hear! 

Marty responded to my messages, had to send two. But he said my guitar is basically done, needs hardware and setup. That, and I'll receive images tomorrow, or today I guess. My issue is my guitar is supposed to have BKP's in them and I haven't really been asked what kind I want. XD this whole build has been weird.


----------



## OWHall

Vicious7 said:


> ^^^Hear hear!
> 
> Marty responded to my messages, had to send two. But he said my guitar is basically done, needs hardware and setup. That, and I'll receive images tomorrow, or today I guess. My issue is my guitar is supposed to have BKP's in them and I haven't really been asked what kind I want. XD this whole build has been weird.



Nice! BKP lucky dip haha.
In all seriousness that is slightly disconcerting.


----------



## Maniacal

So much of this seems dodgy.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Vicious7 said:


> ^^^Hear hear!
> 
> Marty responded to my messages, had to send two. But he said my guitar is basically done, needs hardware and setup. That, and I'll receive images tomorrow, or today I guess. My issue is my guitar is supposed to have BKP's in them and I haven't really been asked what kind I want. XD this whole build has been weird.



That's good news mate, didn't you specified the exact pickups? 
I went with Aftermaths at first but changed to Dimarzio Titans and no problem at all even they were very very new.

Hope you get the photos today


----------



## Vicious7

I'll email him regarding the pickups, but chances are I'll just do his own wound ones in case there's a mysterious delay in getting them, plus, I've no idea what kind I want in them to get the sound I want.

Anywho...Marty sent this this morning, feel free to scrutinize it haha. The one thing I've noticed is that there are no inlays like I asked.


----------



## Pikka Bird

^As in, you asked for a blank fretboard? Well, he appears to have built it upside-down.


----------



## asher

That's a pretty serious omission...


----------



## Vicious7

@Pikka Bird: Whoops, typo. I meant it was supposed to have ivoroid dot inlay. Mini dots.

And haha funny man, upside down lawls.


----------



## straymond

First off, looks like a killer axe,buddy!
Sorry to hear about the inlays, though.
did you email marty about this prior to posting the picture on here?


----------



## Deadnightshade

I guess he can do them later since it's not a maple fingerboard. It seems he barely even has drilled all the hardware holes in the guitar. Personally I asked for dot inlays (side dot-sized) in a custom pattern and he did it no problem.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

That's looking pretty rad buddy, which BKPs are you choosing?


----------



## ikarus

straymond said:


> did you email marty about this prior to posting the picture on here?



lol since when do you need permission from anyone to post update pics. If the builder doesnt want that its a warning sign...



Deadnightshade said:


> I guess he can do them later since it's not a maple fingerboard.



AFAIK its not possible to install inlays after fretting the neck, because you can't sand along side the neck anymore.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Get your Guitar, put some $20 vinyl inlays on there and be Happy this long overdue ordeal is over with


----------



## Kvalte

Looks beautiful !!


----------



## straymond

ikarus said:


> lol since when do you need permission from anyone to post update pics.



I'm sure those of us who aren't VIP's on the siggery hate-train understood that I wondered if marty had an explanation on the missing inlays


----------



## ikarus

straymond said:


> I'm sure those of us who aren't VIP's on the siggery hate-train understood that I wondered if marty had an explanation on the missing inlays



Dude, if you would have experienced what I have, you would be the conductor of that train. 

Anyway nice guitar, I hope you have it in your hands soon Vicious...


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

ikarus said:


> Dude, if you would have experienced what I have, you would be the conductor of that train.
> 
> Anyway nice guitar, I hope you have it in your hands soon Vicious...



Because you had a not very good experience doesn't mean you have to start a "hate-train" 
That's my opinion mate, for me nothing is black or white

PD: I thought you had left posting here, missing you buddy


----------



## ikarus

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Because you had a not very good experience doesn't mean you have to start a "hate-train"
> That's my opinion mate, for me nothing is black or white
> 
> PD: I thought you had left posting here, missing you buddy



straymond imputed that to me, I never said anything like that before he startet with that bs. I just tried to make a funny post out of it.

nevertheless, lets talk about guitars. I hope to see some more pics soon...


----------



## Vicious7

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> That's looking pretty rad buddy, which BKPs are you choosing?



Thanks! I've no idea what would sound best, I'll email BKP and give them my specs and what sound I want, then I'll go from there. 



straymond said:


> Sorry to hear about the inlays, though.
> did you email marty about this prior to posting the picture on here?



Nope, I was excited to post it here to see what you guys think lol. But I did mail him last night and brought up the issue, asked for more images and that he helps out the other people who have been waiting longer.



ikarus said:


> Dude, if you would have experienced what I have, you would be the conductor of that train.
> 
> Anyway nice guitar, I hope you have it in your hands soon Vicious...



Thanks bro!


----------



## Pearson0110

Ive found the best way to get hold of Marty is by phone, If he's swamped with emails he might not have time to reply to all of them.


----------



## straymond

Fresh from the siggery fb.
So...
Who's recieving this badboy?


----------



## jayeshrc

straymond said:


> Fresh from the siggery fb.
> So...
> Who's recieving this badboy?


that looks great but is it me or do the angle of some of the saddles look off, or maybe thats because of the angle of the picture?

what saddles are those anyway?


----------



## straymond

I believe that is a custom bridge that marty makes for his ff8's


----------



## sehnomatic

jayeshrc said:


> that looks great but is it me or do the angle of some of the saddles look off, or maybe thats because of the angle of the picture?
> 
> what saddles are those anyway?



Wilkinson vs100 saddles on a plate. Mayones does it too.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Yeahh!!Guitar already shipped!! Marty says I should have it on my hands this week. I'm so nervous


----------



## WarpedX1

Hey all,

I'm in the market to get a multi-scale 6 string in a superstrat / BM style design. I've been thumbing through this thread for the last couple of months just keeping up to date with expectant builds and seeing the extreme lead time for guitars and some mixed reviews of Marty's work.

For someone considering a build and perhaps looking at getting a quote from Marty what would you guys suggest? Stay clear away or will the wait be worth it?

Some of the builds that I have seen of his look pretty awesome but it's very hard to tell on looks alone. 

Thanks for all your opinions in advance!


----------



## straymond

looks like marty's on a roll.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

straymond said:


> looks like marty's on a roll.


That's dope. Who ordered this beauty?


----------



## asher

WarpedX1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm in the market to get a multi-scale 6 string in a superstrat / BM style design. I've been thumbing through this thread for the last couple of months just keeping up to date with expectant builds and seeing the extreme lead time for guitars and some mixed reviews of Marty's work.
> 
> For someone considering a build and perhaps looking at getting a quote from Marty what would you guys suggest? Stay clear away or will the wait be worth it?
> 
> Some of the builds that I have seen of his look pretty awesome but it's very hard to tell on looks alone.
> 
> Thanks for all your opinions in advance!



He's done some nice work, but when there are other solid builders in the same niche with a more proven track record why gamble?


----------



## Pikka Bird

sehnomatic said:


> Wilkinson vs100 saddles on a plate. Mayones does it too.



No, they don't. The ABM bridge they use is based on the exact same principle and looks almost the same, though. Honest mistake.


----------



## sehnomatic

Pikka Bird said:


> No, they don't. The ABM bridge they use is based on the exact same principle and looks almost the same, though. Honest mistake.



You're right. Thanks. They always seemed a little long in comparison to the vs100 saddles.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Yeahh!!Guitar already shipped!! Marty says I should have it on my hands this week. I'm so nervous



Please please please do a NGD


----------



## Pearson0110

I seriously cant wait to get my 7


----------



## MrTeatime

WarpedX1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm in the market to get a multi-scale 6 string in a superstrat / BM style design. I've been thumbing through this thread for the last couple of months just keeping up to date with expectant builds and seeing the extreme lead time for guitars and some mixed reviews of Marty's work.
> 
> For someone considering a build and perhaps looking at getting a quote from Marty what would you guys suggest? Stay clear away or will the wait be worth it?
> 
> Some of the builds that I have seen of his look pretty awesome but it's very hard to tell on looks alone.
> 
> Thanks for all your opinions in advance!



It depends on what you're looking for.
If you're in a hurry, pass.
If you're looking for the ultimate hand made guitar, pass.
If you have 2000£+ to spend on a guitar, pass.
If you're not in a rush and are a little tight money wise, it should be worth.


----------



## WarpedX1

Thanks for the feedback guys! I think I'll continue to ponder my options on this one for a little while. 

In the meantime I'm definitely looking forward to seeing some NGD's it would seem by the latest posts


----------



## Vicious7

Marty responded to my current mailings. He said the inlays that I asked for were installed directly after he sent that image I posted to this thread... Now, I'm not a luthier, but do you install inlay after setting Frets? I guess you could mask off the frets with tape or something.

And, he's giving me my choice of BKP'S, but only after I said something. Both times I'm wondering if he'd have addressed this if I hadn't said anything, I'm going to assume that he would, who knows.

Anywho. I ended up choosing a calibrated Cold Sweat set, in burnt chrome. First BKP'S ever...been an EMG man for like 10 years.


----------



## straymond

Vicious7 said:


> Marty responded to my current mailings. He said the inlays that I asked for were installed directly after he sent that image I posted to this thread... Now, I'm not a luthier, but do you install inlay after setting Frets?
> 
> Anywho. I ended up choosing a calibrated Cold Sweat set, in burnt chrome. First BKP'S ever...been an EMG man for like 10 years.


 
If it's simple dots, I guess it won't be too hard?

awesome, my friend! you're gonna love the heck out of these.
they are so responsive, it's almost silly.


----------



## pondman

Its an absolute pain in the arse to install dots or any kind of inlay on a fretted neck. You just cant run any kind of abrasive smoothly up the neck.

I'd guess that he'd pull the frets first.


----------



## dwizted

MrTeatime said:


> It depends on what you're looking for.
> If you're in a hurry, pass.
> If you're looking for the ultimate hand made guitar, pass.
> If you have 2000£+ to spend on a guitar, pass.
> If you're not in a rush and are a little tight money wise, it should be worth.



I dont know man with the exception of the wait time part. I have a 6 string Marty built and its about the flawless guitar I have ever had. I have had ESP customs, Mayos, Gibson custom, Ran and a bunch of pruduction guitars and have played a few others, like Skeverson, Jackson Customs, Dean Customs and even the infamous Black machine and the all wernt flawless...


----------



## capoeiraesp

A BM with flaws?! Such lies!

Seriously though, glad to see some more guitars coming your way, guys. Hope yours is awesome, Brandon.


----------



## Homer3005

More on the way from his fb Page


----------



## Andless

dwizted said:


> I dont know man with the exception of the wait time part. I have a 6 string Marty built and its about the flawless guitar I have ever had. I have had ESP customs, Mayos, Gibson custom, Ran and a bunch of pruduction guitars and have played a few others, like Skeverson, Jackson Customs, Dean Customs and even the infamous Black machine and the all wernt flawless...




That's great! That's what everybody hope to get!

I'm not going to list the details on my guitar here, I'm not on a hate-train nor trying to defend anyone. I've talked to quite a few Siggery buyers privately, and there seems to be a few particulars that seems to repeat, both good and, ehm, less good.

I will however speak candidly in reply to PM:s.


----------



## Saku

Finally,my guitar bridge has arrived.
Marty will be assembling the guitar next week
I really looking forward to it !!!!


----------



## capoeiraesp

Homer3005 said:


> More on the way from his fb Page



This one's up for sale already. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Hollowway

capoeiraesp said:


> This one's up for sale already. Crazy stuff.



Where is it for sale? Ebay?


----------



## capoeiraesp

'Other' gear sales places on FB.


----------



## Danny Husk

Link?


----------



## WarpedX1

Saw this one pop up on FB earlier...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1384606591817152/search/?query=siggery

Just search Siggery on the top right search bar.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Dudes it has arrived and she looks beautiful and classy, can't comment how it plays because I've been 5 minutes with her. I will take my time and will post the NGD.
I'm going to tease you bad hahahaha
Soon...


----------



## Vicious7

^^^^^ Everybody beat him!!


----------



## patsanger

Not being sarcastic or anything - but I've wondered for awhile... why is this Siggery thread in Luthiery while all other companies get moved to dealers?

I honestly don't know, that's why I was asking.


----------



## asher

Marty's not running the thread or posting the updates.


----------



## OWHall

Update from me... I sold my Siggery this week. Nothing against it, I still hold Marty in great esteem but I operate a one in one out policy on the guitar front to stop myself collecting guitars I don't play and I just got a new one.


----------



## Vicious7

What's wrong with collecting guitars? If you're looking for that "perfect" axe, you may be looking for a while. Having a few to choose from is cool because your tastes vary every now and then. Then you can choose a different guitar today and another tomorrow, hell...play two at once. My Internet opinion though. XD sucks you sold your custom too....


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Dudes I know The guitar isn't perfect in terms of maximum detail of craftmanship and all that stuff, but it plays like a dream and it's really solid. 
Very resonant guitar due to Hipshot and DiMarzio Titans are clear and do everything very well especiallyDjent/Metal sounding. Cleans in neck pickup are smooth. 
Well I only wanted to share this thoughts with you,still doing NGD but I just have no time(damn engineering)
Take that phone pic haha


----------



## straymond

Fist me sideways, that things looks killer, dude!!
HNGD!


----------



## ikarus

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Dudes I know The guitar isn't perfect in terms of maximum detail of craftmanship and all that stuff



Can you explain that a bit more?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

ikarus said:


> Can you explain that a bit more?


Some dings of The top paint ,minimal but dings on the binding. You have to look a lot to see them. What I mean is that level of detail you expect from a Mayo or a Daemoness. I was not expecting that level.You should know what I'm talking about, you have more experience in customs than me (That Rusti boy)
Things that have surprised in a good way. Neck feels and looks so nice. I expected it not that way really. Super comfy and easy to play. Neck pocket is tight which I like too.
Ebony fretboard piece feels very very nice too. That added to EVO Golf frets make it easy. The guitar pulls you to play the shit out of it really


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

That is one beautiful guitar mate! Makes me want one again now :')


----------



## OWHall

Vicious7 said:


> What's wrong with collecting guitars? If you're looking for that "perfect" axe, you may be looking for a while. Having a few to choose from is cool because your tastes vary every now and then. Then you can choose a different guitar today and another tomorrow, hell...play two at once. My Internet opinion though. XD sucks you sold your custom too....



Never really been my style, I prefer to have a few that I really love and play extensively. Besides, the new 'en is a bad ass haha. I would go as far as to say I actually did find my 'perfect axe'!


----------



## frankedelic83

awesome axe bro


----------



## Pearson0110

Marty said my guitar should be getting shipped tomorrow!! I honestly cant wait to finally play it!!


----------



## Homer3005

Pearson0110 said:


> Marty said my guitar should be getting shipped tomorrow!! I honestly cant wait to finally play it!!



Awesome! When did you order yours if i may ask?


----------



## Pearson0110

I placed my order mid April 2013 if I remember rightly


----------



## Kvalte

ahh awesome  congratulations!


----------



## straymond

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> will post the NGD.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

straymond said:


>



I have no time my man. Engineering is hard haha. Will do it don't worry


----------



## Pearson0110

Look what jazzy little number came through my door this morning


----------



## straymond

By the love of megaman, turn her over!


----------



## Pearson0110

I wanted to keep her to myself till I did a NGD but I don't see the harm in making people jealous!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Pearson0110 said:


> I wanted to keep her to myself till I did a NGD but I don't see the harm in making people jealous!



Woah, that looks rad buddy, if it sounds as nasty as she looks, it's going to be tits.
HNGD and welcome to The club my man!!


----------



## straymond

YEAH! 
How do you like her so far?


----------



## WarpedX1

Looks killer mate! What top is that?


----------



## Homer3005

Looks like Walnut?
But amazing guitar, can't wait for mine!

EDIT: news news news: Looks like Marty's mail server works fine now. Got an answer, he was/is far behind as he said with the builts so he's concentrating on doing these, which includes mine.

So, atm I'm waiting about 18 months. How much people are on SS org which are waiting about the same or even longer? Looks like a lot of people have received their guitars in the last weeks.


----------



## Pearson0110

She look's and play's beautifully! Just having to get re-used to the thicker neck, I've recently been playing skinny ibanez necks so I have to re adjust haha. Homer's right, its a Claro Walnut top


----------



## WarpedX1

Noice! Looking forward to the NGD.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Homer3005 said:


> So, atm I'm waiting about 18 months. How much people are on SS org which are waiting about the same or even longer? Looks like a lot of people have received their guitars in the last weeks.



I'm still waiting on two FF8 builds ordered in 2011 and 2012 (I bought both spots late 2013 and early 2014).
Still no word from Marty if he'll be able to get these out before the snow flies.

In consolation I did receive a completion email from another builder to tide me over. It's not a Siggery but I couldn't resist posting at least one pic!


----------



## DerBomber

Homer3005 said:


> So, atm I'm waiting about 18 months. How much people are on SS org which are waiting about the same or even longer? Looks like a lot of people have received their guitars in the last weeks.



I've been waiting 20 months. It's encouraging to see that Marty has delivered a couple of guitars lately.


----------



## simeonharris

i've been waiting 26 months. marty says mine should be done "in the next couple of months", so we'll see....


----------



## Vicious7

^I feel for both of you....:[

Can someone update that list of builds in progress, arranged by longest waited? I...can't seem to find it.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

I'm coming up on 18 months. Recently purchased a few new toys, so no rush


----------



## Ranx

Hi guys !! 

I ve been waiting for 17 months now. I can t and I don t want to wait anymore. I m gonna ask my money back and go for a Skervesen...


----------



## Vicious7

^^^If you've a deposit with him, he won't give it back if the guitar is being built past some unknown stage. I asked the same and he ponied up some pics but said my refund wasn't possible....maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## Ranx

Hi Vicious7

Thanks for your advice. I know what you mean... It is easy for him to send a random picture of a guitar that has been started but luckily ( or not ) I m lefty. Unless he has tons of lefty customers, I will recognize the shape of the guitar that I ve asked for. I ve sent him a message this morning but he hasn t replied. I will try tomorrow, again and again, untill I get a response from him.


----------



## Ranx

Just got a message from Marty, He said to me that my guitar should be with me before this year is out. Mid to late November... Wait and see. For now, I keep my finger crossed


----------



## JazSeven

question, is Marty telling anyone else that "Bare Knuckle are taking stupid amounts of time to get product to him" or is that just a lie he's using to buy some time? In my previous experiences with BKP they've been great with no holdups what so ever. It's a shame that after having my hopes lifted with that one progress picture everything seems to have gone down the sh***r again...


----------



## WarpedX1

JazSeven said:


> question, is Marty telling anyone else that "Bare Knuckle are taking stupid amounts of time to get product to him" or is that just a lie he's using to buy some time? In my previous experiences with BKP they've been great with no holdups what so ever. It's a shame that after having my hopes lifted with that one progress picture everything seems to have gone down the sh***r again...



Maybe an idea to contact BKP direct and enquire about lead time to verify if they're experiencing delays?


----------



## ikarus

JazSeven said:


> question, is Marty telling anyone else that "Bare Knuckle are taking stupid amounts of time to get product to him" or is that just a lie he's using to buy some time? In my previous experiences with BKP they've been great with no holdups what so ever. It's a shame that after having my hopes lifted with that one progress picture everything seems to have gone down the sh***r again...



I had the same thing with my guitar: Marty told me that he is waiting for the BKP pickups. I contacted BKP and they told me that they had delivered a set with my exact specifications to Marty a view weeks ago and said that they have no current orders from Marty. 

I confrontated Marty with this and he was pretty pissed that BKP unveiled that he apparently lied to me.


----------



## frankedelic83

JazSeven said:


> question, is Marty telling anyone else that "Bare Knuckle are taking stupid amounts of time to get product to him" or is that just a lie he's using to buy some time? In my previous experiences with BKP they've been great with no holdups what so ever. It's a shame that after having my hopes lifted with that one progress picture everything seems to have gone down the sh***r again...



took BKP 6 weeks to get my 8 string juggernaut set finished


----------



## Saku

whose guitar is this?


----------



## straymond

dang! beat me to it, Saku!


----------



## Vicious7

When I was dealing with Marty last month he told me the same thing regarding BKP, but he said I could contact them to confirm the 4-5 week lead time, which I did, and they (BKP) said it would take roughly that amount of time...but this was 4 weeks ago. XD

And dayum! That's a sexy guitar.


----------



## Hollowway

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> I'm still waiting on two FF8 builds ordered in 2011 and 2012 (I bought both spots late 2013 and early 2014).
> Still no word from Marty if he'll be able to get these out before the snow flies.
> 
> In consolation I did receive a completion email from another builder to tide me over. It's not a Siggery but I couldn't resist posting at least one pic!



I hate to hijack the thread (and I do own two Siggerys, so I'll just put that out as penance ) but DAYUM! That Ran is all sorts of hot! And you had to know that posting an 8 string cause enought of a disturbance in The Force to get me in here. If you EVER think of selling that beast I will take it off your hands!!


----------



## max3000

So I was discussing specs and pricing with Marty, and I asked him how long will the build take. He told me it would be done by February which seems odd, because as I read this thread some people have been waiting for almost two years...


----------



## Vicious7

February??!  Wtf? He's still quoting short times?


----------



## JP Universe

That's just not right&#8230;. really disappointing


----------



## max3000

His prices and builds are excellent, but he seems a bit dishonest which is quite a turnoff..

Should I take the 1050 GBP plunge?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

If luthiers gave their actual wait times it would turn away most of their potential customers. Look at the current wait times the past few pages and you should be able to estimate how long yours could take. Always be prepared to add another 6+ months.


----------



## Vicious7

max3000, i can't speak for his builds, but other people seem to like them, it's just his communication and turnaround times are kinda bad. If you can realistically wait for an indeterminate amount of time, with little to no contact/reply and no photos, then take the plunge, who knows, the wait may be worth it.

He told me 8-10 weeks. It's been 29 months.


----------



## ikarus

max3000 said:


> Should I take the 1050 GBP plunge?



If you want to wait several years for an IMHO mediocre guitar, then yes.
Otherwise take your money elsewhere...


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

max3000 said:


> His prices and builds are excellent, but he seems a bit dishonest which is quite a turnoff..
> 
> Should I take the 1050 GBP plunge?




You can buy my spot for 500 GBP


----------



## max3000

Honestly I can wait a year and maybe even more, but if they're mediocre then I don't see the point.

@Vicious7

almost 3 years?? that's insane...


----------



## simeonharris

yeah, three years is just crazy. there's no way marty could justify a build time that long


----------



## Maniacal

Just a matter of time before the downfall


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

I don't know if this is allowed but there is a 7string Siggery going for sale on a FB page, in the UK

https://www.facebook.com/groups/guitarexchange/739674769445493/


----------



## OWHall

Dust_to_Dust said:


> I don't know if this is allowed but there is a 7string Siggery going for sale on a FB page, in the UK
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/guitarexchange/739674769445493/


Used to be mine. Sold it when I got my strandberg. Think the guy who bought it worked in a shop so presumably got it to resell. Dunno though.


----------



## Andrenighthound

If mine ain't ready by this March 2015 it will make it 3 years since I place my bloody order!


----------



## bombonx101

I don't think a luthier can build more than 10 guitars per year unless he has a full production line...and it is his full time job.If he do something else for living and building guitars for extra profit ,than couple of weeks for one piece is a lurk for customers.He collect 20-30 orders ,take some deposits (nice chunk of cash)...and fail to for fill his promises because it's mission impossible.


----------



## MrTeatime

bombonx101 said:


> I don't think a luthier can build more than 10 guitars per year unless he has a full production line...and it is his full time job.If he do something else for living and building guitars for extra profit ,than couple of weeks for one piece is a lurk for customers.He collect 20-30 orders ,take some deposits (nice chunk of cash)...and fail to for fill his promises because it's mission impossible.




Except if he half builds guitars : no finish (that is a long process), no bevel, no belly bevel etc
As Marty seems to mainly build BM inspired guitars, it shouldn't take him much time to build those


----------



## JP Universe

Marty needs to come back here and give an update&#8230;. I feel for the guys that are still waiting!! Placed my deposit March 2012, sold my spot then AdrianXI sold the spot again. I believe there's only been a top photo that has been posted so far for the new owner of the spot. Anyone considering getting in queue for a Siggery just keep saving&#8230;.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

JP Universe said:


> Marty needs to come back here and give an update&#8230;. I feel for the guys that are still waiting!! Placed my deposit March 2012, sold my spot then AdrianXI sold the spot again. I believe there's only been a top photo that has been posted so far for the new owner of the spot. Anyone considering getting in queue for a Siggery just keep saving&#8230;.



Here's hoping for March 2015 Delivery!
Thanks for posting the original build spot date, I didn't know which month it was originally placed.

I still have the top photo somewhere on my personal comp (at work atm).
I sometimes wonder if that even WAS the body...routed for slanted passives but specs call for lace bars 

It would be nice of Marty to provide some Thread updates but I don't think that will help the situation or push us closer to completion. He posted a few pages back and everyone was pleased to hear from him.
That quickly reverted back to multiple posts of displeasure and leading us right back to everyone feeling lost in the dark 

Posting actual work-in-progress pics would be nice. It would gives us a better idea of current progress and let everyone know that work is being done and product is being shipped out.

It sucks seeing other simplistic (in relation to my orders) builds being ordered and completed and posted. I know making a bm clone is easier/quicker when you have all the templates and/or cnc ready, but it still shouldn't take this long for a multiscale 8 string with ss frets.

For everyone with a 2+ year wait already behind them: Are your specs outside of Marty's standard offerings?


----------



## OWHall

I really hate to say this because I really like Marty and I honestly believe he's doing everything he can but I think we've all seen these signs before :/


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Now more than ever I'm so happy to have my guitar at home and all this tension has ended. Can be very very frustrating even when you see the quotes he is giving, I feel very sorry for you guys


----------



## asher

OWHall said:


> I really hate to say this because I really like Marty and I honestly believe he's doing everything he can but I think we've all seen these signs before :/



In some cases, pages/months/years ago.


----------



## Deadnightshade

As another guy that actually received his guitar, pointing at max3000 and anyone else reading this and considering to order a Siggery:

He's swamped, and more orders do no one any better if he doesn't change something drastically. As for the inconsistensies about parts delayed and overall completion times, that's something he has to come clean about. 

If you're not in a rush, his prices are hard to beat for the amount of customisation he offers.

Now to the million dollar question to whether the quality is worth it, I'll have to mention my own case.

I received my guitar 16-17 months after ordering. I didn't do any NGD, as I am honestly bored to do so. I'll give you the fast version here: 

The guitar looks beautiful, plays well (I went for a 3" fan though which turned out to be a mistake ergonomically speaking, might be the only reason I may part with it in the distant future), and sounds reasonably good.

Cosmetically speaking, there's one ding on the guitar body, but it doesn't bother me that much, although it's a bummer because it's a beautiful finish. One screw on the electronics backplate cannot be removed by a hand screwdriver for some reason, so right now I can't access the electronics even if I wanted to. 

Also, the colour (i hope it's just the colour at least) of the single-saddle bridge gives in really easily. The screw that holds the saddle in place should be tighted as much as needed to touch the saddle and not more. In my case, the effective intonation recessed "canal" of each saddle looks distorted in places where I changed the intonation. Last but not least, the screws that set up the action also dug into the bridge plate, even in strings that didn't need intonation adjustment, therefore the intonation screw remained at the tension Marty set it up.

Finally, the crown of the frets is flat. Some people say that it causes buzzes and general intonation problems. I haven't experienced the latter, and as for the first I can't say for sure since it depends on the setup and I never had a guitar with stellar fretwork to compare.


If it was an expensive custom (read: more than 2-2.5k dollars), you bet your ass I'd be pissed for each and every one of the aforementioned mishaps.


The final verdict IMHO is that it was worth it. The price and the specs I got were worth the wait and some of the flaws. While some flaws cannot be justified in cases mention in the thread, you can't really expect to get a 3000 dollar custom guitar for half the price and the (well, relative) consistency of a production model, no matter if it takes 2 years to complete, as from a point onwards, the numbers just don't add up, financially speaking. 


Should you order right now? Well, if you're not in a rush, the price is hard to beat. Be prepared that you may get some flaws, but generally speaking not deal-breaking ones. If you're anal, stay away.


----------



## OWHall

I think that's a damn good assessment actually


----------



## pondman

You'd have to be crazy to even consider placing an order with this guy after reading this thread


----------



## max3000

pondman said:


> You'd have to be crazy to even consider placing an order with this guy after reading this thread



Yeah, I pretty much figured that out after doing some reading.

I think I'll stick with my ESP Horizon NTII.


----------



## Andrenighthound

God if Carvin would only do a longer scale with a fanned fret my problems would be solved.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Andrenighthound said:


> God if Carvin would only do a longer scale with a fanned fret my problems would be solved.



Since we're doing wishes, I wish Carvins wouldn't cost 2 arms and 2 legs in Europe


----------



## Danukenator

Bluntly because people don't get it:

-Marty is lying about delivery times. Flat out lying.
-The guitars are mediocre.
-Communication is awful and dishonest (false promises of dates and updates).

You'd have to be pretty stupid to order a guitar when these issues have been known for two years.


----------



## ikarus

Danukenator said:


> Bluntly because people don't get it:
> 
> -Marty is lying about delivery times. Flat out lying.
> -The guitars are mediocre.
> -Communication is awful and dishonest (false promises of dates and updates).
> 
> You'd have to be pretty stupid to order a guitar when these issues have been known for two years.





I fully agree with you. Thats exactly what I have experienced, with my own Siggery and with the one from my friend.


----------



## Danny Husk

When you're close to 3 years in, I bet some of the guys here would rather have a mediocre guitar in hand than more empty promises.


----------



## kruneh

It only takes one single pic of a finished Siggery and people are flying again..


----------



## Danukenator

kruneh said:


> It only takes one single pic of a finished Siggery and people are flying again..



Exactly. He releases a photo of 1 guitar, the buyer makes a raving NGD and proclaims it to be the best thing since sliced bread and then 3 weeks later it's on the market place.

And a couple people place orders and ask, 3 months later, "Hey? Anyone else not get their guitar???"


----------



## straymond

Danukenator said:


> proclaims it to be the best thing since sliced bread and then 3 weeks later it's on the market place.



And this never happens to custom jacksons, carvins, strandbergs, prs's and capas?

This IS ss.org, after all


----------



## Kammo1

Have to say that I have been reading this thread and can say that if I kept my customers waiting 12-18 months I would be doing them an injustice. There is absolutely no justification for the way some of you guys have been waiting and also the promises of it arriving and then it doesn't....  I honestly think that anyone thinking of ordering of him should read this and heed the warning.... I can see this ending in some very dissapointing stuff and tears and possibly court cases...........


----------



## MrTeatime

ikarus said:


> the one from my friend.



You mean this one?
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/265056-siggery-b2-copy.html
The one you advertised as "playing great" and "much better than the one you had"?


----------



## MrTeatime

straymond said:


> And this never happens to custom jacksons, carvins, strandbergs, prs's and capas?
> 
> This IS ss.org, after all




Actually, now that the washburn strandberg production is running great, I seem to see at least one brand new untouched strandberg available for sale each week


----------



## Deadnightshade

Danukenator said:


> Bluntly because people don't get it:
> 
> -Marty is lying about delivery times. Flat out lying.
> -The guitars are mediocre.
> -Communication is awful and dishonest (false promises of dates and updates).
> 
> You'd have to be pretty stupid to order a guitar when these issues have been known for two years.



I totally agree about the quoted delivery times. At least a more realistic timeframe that gets stretched 3-4 months would be better.

Apart from your case, Ikarus and his friend, no one here has mentioned anything truly dissapointing. Maybe he got better, who knows. I want to believe that the worst case scenario nowadays is to encounter problems like the ones I described in my post a page back.

Again, Marty doesn't compete with a big guitar company, neither with more expensive custom shops, or with a semi-custom shop. Does anyone think that he can get (for example) a fanned fret guitar with multi-laminate neck, fancy top, BKPs, for a great price, from a (mostly) one-man job, with no flaws, and the build quality of a god-tier luthier? It's all about compromise. I hate to say this, but if you're in a market that's that niche, you should have enough experience to know that. At least he hands out receipts and a guarantee, so even if you think you didn't get your money's worth and got totally deceived as a customer, you can debate repairs/refunds, and take advantage of the fact that he's still a business that shows some signs of life. Nor barely speaking english and shoddy, nor in a mental asylum.


I'll agree again on the third point. It ties with the lying about the delivery times, but it's a general problem. When he doesn't take care of his email account not receiving emails etc, it's natural to be negatively predisposed as to the state of your guitar, the ability to persuade him that the final product is of a quality deserving a refund, etc.

Marty should most definitely change something. For example, get additional professional help, make future pool of specs more barebone/limited for the average sum he now quotes (see RAN and their upcharges for specs different than the choices given), things like that. Take your pick. But that's decision that isn't ours to make. My responsibility is to state that it's foolish to order now, although the final product I got from Marty pleased me for the amount of cash and time it took.




Kammo1 said:


> I can see this ending in some very dissapointing stuff and tears and possibly court cases...........



What screws everything over is the 2+ year cases. A build time of ~16 months that still gets achieved in some customer cases even now, for someone swamped with orders sounds rational, lies about the original completion date aside. Don't forget that people waited double this amount for a blackmachine. Maybe got an even better product, but they also payed double the sum. It's up to him to save his business from the mistake of taking more orders than he could chew, because there are more custom shop alternatives, the price and spec difference of which might be negligible for someone wanting to get a (maybe) better product in a faster time.


----------



## ikarus

MrTeatime said:


> You mean this one?
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/265056-siggery-b2-copy.html
> The one you advertised as "playing great" and "much better than the one you had"?



Yes, it was much better than the one that I had and it played great. But IMHO it was not what i am expecting from a custom guitar. Every production guitar in that price range that I have played was better. I don't care for all the cool option you can have for a cheap price, if in the end I never be keen on playing the guitar...


----------



## Danukenator

Deadnightshade said:


> I totally agree about the quoted delivery times. At least a more realistic timeframe that gets stretched 3-4 months would be better.



How is 6 months realistic? It took me somewhere between 8 and 10 months and that was a couple years ago. He needs to quote between 2 and 3 years for his builds current.




Deadnightshade said:


> Apart from your case, Ikarus and his friend, no one here has mentioned anything truly dissapointing. Maybe he got better, who knows. I want to believe that the worst case scenario nowadays is to encounter problems like the ones I described in my post a page back.



Except these "awesome" NGD's have obvious flaws in the pictures. Scratches in the end grain are common on some of these builds. Often, when the guitars are sold for a second time issues come out of the woodwork as well.

I guess it comes down to one's need. If you NEED a guitar with fancy features then I guess Marty is arguably not a horrible idea (except that he may fold at any time...). However, ANY major production brand in the same price range will be better made and probably sound better for the same price or less. 

I've always found a great guitar made with slightly sub-optimal personal specs is always the better choice. My


----------



## OWHall

ikarus said:


> Yes, it was much better than the one that I had and it played great. But IMHO it was not what i am expecting from a custom guitar. Every production guitar in that price range that I have played was better. I don't care for all the cool option you can have for a cheap price, if in the end I never be keen on playing the guitar...



I see the angle you're coming from but you've got to accept that at a given price point, there is a balance of build quality and obscurity in materials, obviously production models are going to be focused around the former and evidently that suits you better but I don't think it's a valid reason to put Marty down.
You want great quality at a low price, you sacrifice custom options and unusual hardware/woods. The opposite is also true. It's a fine balance. You want both, pay more.
What Marty does at his price point is unique.


----------



## ikarus

OWHall said:


> What Marty does at his price point is unique.



Quoting months that end up in years, nearly no communication and delivering a mediocre product? 

I am outta here...


----------



## Deadnightshade

Danukenator said:


> How is 6 months realistic? It took me somewhere between 8 and 10 months and that was a couple years ago. He needs to quote between 2 and 3 years for his builds current.



You misinterpreted my words. I agree on the fact that 6 months for his workload is bs, and that he should quote more.




Danukenator said:


> Except these "awesome" NGD's have obvious flaws in the pictures. Scratches in the end grain are common on some of these builds. Often, when the guitars are sold for a second time issues come out of the woodwork as well.



The problem that I see here is the fact that people bloat the guitar in the honeymoon phase very much, and either oversee the flaws, or discover them later. The thing is that raises expectations, which leads to confusion when the reader of the NGD becomes a customer.

As for the flaws in general, I divide luthiers in 2 categories: 
1)The ones that don't know (or don't care) how to avoid them.
2)The ones that know how to avoid them, quite possibly possess even the tools to do so, but cut corners from the manhours for some reason (such as to achieve lower pricing).

I want to believe that Marty belongs to the second category.



Danukenator said:


> I guess it comes down to one's need. If you NEED a guitar with fancy features then I guess Marty is arguably not a horrible idea (except that he may fold at any time...). However, ANY major production brand in the same price range will be better made and probably sound better for the same price or less.
> 
> I've always found a great guitar made with slightly sub-optimal personal specs is always the better choice. My



Production models have flaws too. The thing is that you get way better support because we're talking about a whole freaking international company here. If the manufacturer was at fault, 90% of the times you'll get another instrument or have that one fixed. Solutions can be found, a great number of people also have their instruments, perhaps even the same exact model.

The playability and sound is rather subjective I believe (apart from flat fret ends which is the only thing that in theory is a playability/sound downgrade from a production model), it greatly depends on what you asked for, too.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

I'm actually looking to sell my slot, if anyone is interested. Had some things come up, and need to sell a few things. Deposit was made May 2013. Contact me if interested.


----------



## straymond

well, I still have an optimistic mindset, AND patience 
I don't have anything to gain on the opposite at this point.
He answers me promptly, especially of late, and if he doesn't meet his latest time-quote, my world won't come apart. 

I have specifically asked him to take his time, rather that give me a rush-job.


----------



## Danukenator

I want to just make a quick note here. I don't want to come across as a dude just looking to rag on Marty. I'm just been down the custom road (with different builders too) where the end result was meh and the rest of the situation was a headache. It ruins the experience and sours your perception of the final product. With a couple warning signs (longer and longer delays, slower communication) I don't want to see anyone get burned if Marty does fold.


----------



## MAKETOTALDESTROY

New to this thread, placed my order at the end of March 2014

Blackmachine B2 style
Swamp ash body, Spalted Beech top with ivory binding
Zebrano fretboard
5 piece maple and walnut neck. 
Schaller Hannes bridge and locking tuners
one volume and 3 way toggle 
BKP Juggernauts (black covers with bulb etch)

Similar to this


----------



## straymond

sounds wicked!
welcome to the thread and the forum, man


----------



## Vicious7

I can handle a few flaws for the price point, hell, I'm not even that picky really so long as I can do my weedly weedles. But this flat crowned fret issue needs to be addressed by Marty at some point.


----------



## simeonharris

don't know if the link will work, but someone is selling a Siggery 7 on facebook...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4812513688817&set=pcb.744455575634079&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## TemjinStrife

It always shocks me the number or people who will throw money at, and then defend endlessly, luthiers who fail to deliver quality or who fail to deliver at all.


----------



## Pearson0110

simeonharris said:


> don't know if the link will work, but someone is selling a Siggery 7 on facebook...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4812513688817&set=pcb.744455575634079&type=1&permPage=1



Yeah that's my Siggery, I'm selling it for a few reasons. In the time it took to build my taste in music drastically changed and I no longer play the same material any more, which is a crying shame because this guitars fantastic. 

Everyone's heard stories off people saying they come with a lot of flaws, which, In my case isn't true. I've gone over the guitar countless times and cant find anything bad with the guitar, It's purely down to not suiting what I want to do any more.


----------



## WarpedX1

Just found this one while on my regular eBay browse, does this belong to one of our fellow SSO members...?

Custom Built Siggery 8 String Guitar Ibanez Jackson Black Machine | eBay


----------



## straymond

Any new ngd's, good people?


----------



## simeonharris

someone just had one - this popped up on facebook. belong to anybody here?


----------



## the_heretic_divine

simeonharris said:


> someone just had one - this popped up on facebook. belong to anybody here?


 That one is old. It has changed hands,numerous times.


----------



## dwizted

Yep that one is mine and it is killer... Plays amazing and now has a warpig instead of the a blackhawk. It sounds insane now it sounded good before though. I love everything about it.


----------



## Ranx

Do you guys now what rights do we have as a customers to get our money back ? It s been 18 months now that I ve placed my order and still the same bullshit from Marty. " Your guitar will be ready soon blabla " and when I m asking for pictures there s no respons. I m thinking to call a lawyer but I m french and I don t know if it s gonna work...


----------



## Vicious7

If you know or find out anything about getting paid back let me know too. I asked Marty and he said it wasn't possible to give my deposit back....


----------



## Deadnightshade

Ranx said:


> Do you guys now what rights do we have as a customers to get our money back ? It s been 18 months now that I ve placed my order and still the same bullshit from Marty. " Your guitar will be ready soon blabla " and when I m asking for pictures there s no respons. I m thinking to call a lawyer but I m french and I don t know if it s gonna work...



Strictly speaking, I think that you already deserve a refund according to the law, since he failed to deliver the product upon the agreed time or at least within a small margin above that. Between us, we all know Marty is swamped, so an 18 or 20 month timeframe is logical for a luthier that became popular in a relatively small amount of time, that's why it's vain to pursue anything less, although it's wrong that he still quotes way faster completion times. Legally pursuing a refund, especially if more cross-country parties want to get organised (the customers that got their guitars late, almost all of them essentially) is a hassle, so my 2 cents are that if it doesn't break the 2 year mark under the current conditions, the price and quality dictate it's still ok/ok-ish. People that wait for more than 2 years indeed have to take action, though.



Ask Marty exactly how far is he into the build. If he has fallen behind in woodwork, tell him that the initial delivery agreement has been breached multiple times, so you have the right to ask for a refund even for the initial deposit. If he tells you that only the installation of hardware etc needs to be done, give it a couple more months before asking a refund, but set an ultimatum. 

To clarify before anyone states that hardware and electronics installation shouldn't take 2-3 months, keep in mind that although it's easy, he must do this for many guitars and do it right. Even if it's a lie, usually that means that setting a 2-3 month ultimatum is reasonable for him to have enough time to complete the guitar and not drag it further (it's literally what I did).


----------



## Andrenighthound

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....131740828&id=109991909038657&substory_index=0


----------



## straymond

Andrenighthound said:


> https://www.facebook.com/permalink....131740828&id=109991909038657&substory_index=0


 
just to make it "easy access"


----------



## Ranx

@ Vicious 7 I ll let you know for sure if I can get my deposit back. How long have you been waiting for your guitar ?


@ Deadnightshade. Thank you man for your great advices. You right, I will send him an email to give him an ultimatum. I want my guitar to be done by the end of the year otherwise I will seriously think to pursue him. Do you have a Siggery yourself ? How long did you wait to get yours ?


----------



## Deadnightshade

Ranx said:


> @ Deadnightshade. Thank you man for your great advices. You right, I will send him an email to give him an ultimatum. I want my guitar to be done by the end of the year otherwise I will seriously think to pursue him. Do you have a Siggery yourself ? How long did you wait to get yours ?



Yes I do have one. I waited about 17 months. End of the year sounds a bit optimistic, unless he's really close. January sounds more plausible to me, and February seems to be even better in terms that you have given him enough breathing room, such that "will be done soon" in absolutely no way can be more than that.


----------



## Vicious7

Ranx said:


> @ Vicious 7 I ll let you know for sure if I can get my deposit back. How long have you been waiting for your guitar ?



Thanks! I've been waiting 29 months or so.


----------



## WiseSplinter

I was told my guitar would be "done soon, ready by February". Referencing this past February. I bought a slot from someone who was already in the queue for who-knows-how-long on 28th of June 2012. 

Just an FYI for those getting "reasonable" quoted build times from him these days.

It can't be too far out now, and I did ask for some stuff he had not done before, so other builds might be simpler / quicker than mine


----------



## Deadnightshade

Vicious7 said:


> Thanks! I've been waiting 29 months or so.



Yeah you definitely need to do something  Your guitar will have a white beard when it's done 




WiseSplinter said:


> I was told my guitar would be "done soon, ready by February". Referencing this past February. I bought a slot from someone who was already in the queue for who-knows-how-long on 28th of June 2012.
> 
> Just an FYI for those getting "reasonable" quoted build times from him these days.
> 
> It can't be too far out now, and I did ask for some stuff he had not done before, so other builds might be simpler / quicker than mine



While changes surely add to the build time, it still seems a lot. What did you ask for?

If I were to make an educated guess, putting you a bit behind so that you wait a "reasonable" build time (although you just bought a slot and were hoping to get it faster) could mean enough time to forward other builds. Well, why there are there are then people like Vicious7 that should have bought a freaking wine bottle to age with the build, I don't know. For once certainly don't wait much more than that.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Is this BRJ?

I don't even want my Siggerys anymore.
I'm unloading them asap (if they ever materialize).
Even if they play well I won't be happy with them because of this experience.

I asked for different pickups,Lace and Painkillers and SS frets, everything else was "already cut" and couldn't be changed, implying the body was near complete and the neck was already in process...for both builds. That was said a year ago.


----------



## Deadnightshade

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Is this BRJ?
> 
> I don't even want my Siggerys anymore.
> I'm unloading them asap (if they ever materialize).
> Even if they play well I won't be happy with them because of this experience.
> 
> I asked for different pickups,Lace and Painkillers and SS frets, everything else was "already cut" and couldn't be changed, implying the body was near complete and the neck was already in process...for both builds. That was said a year ago.




I'm with you about the waiting that long for mild changes. Honestly though, IF you choose to stick to the end and IF they indeed turn out good, why unload them? You're happy about a guitar when it plays, sounds, looks good, and that's unrelated with your experience with the luthier. I can get any concerns about what kind of future backing your guarantee will have, but apart from that it sounds like you put too much sentiment into it. If it really bugs you or are afraid it's gonna end up that bad (the guitar or the general situation since you mentioned BRJ) from what you've read, try to get a refund now, don't act all passive agressive grumpy against guitars that aren't even completed yet if you don't plan on acting to get your dime's worth  My two cents, it's your wallet.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

straymond said:


> just to make it "easy access"


Once again,another old one. That one was sold recently.


----------



## Ranx

Vicious7 said:


> Thanks! I've been waiting 29 months or so.



Man, I feel so sorry for you believe me... Hope you ll get yours soon !


----------



## Ranx

Deadnightshade said:


> Yes I do have one. I waited about 17 months. End of the year sounds a bit optimistic, unless he's really close. January sounds more plausible to me, and February seems to be even better in terms that you have given him enough breathing room, such that "will be done soon" in absolutely no way can be more than that.




Actually, truth to be told, Marty told me that my guitar will be in my hand before this year is out. 
6 months ago or so, my guitar should have been done within " a week or two " in his terms. There s no chance I wait until January or February. I ll send him a message and it s going to be my last one...


----------



## straymond

I actually didn't see this coming... is this one of yours, guys?


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Deadnightshade said:


> I'm with you about the waiting that long for mild changes. Honestly though, IF you choose to stick to the end and IF they indeed turn out good, why unload them? You're happy about a guitar when it plays, sounds, looks good, and that's unrelated with your experience with the luthier. I can get any concerns about what kind of future backing your guarantee will have, but apart from that it sounds like you put too much sentiment into it. If it really bugs you or are afraid it's gonna end up that bad (the guitar or the general situation since you mentioned BRJ) from what you've read, try to get a refund now, don't act all passive agressive grumpy against guitars that aren't even completed yet if you don't plan on acting to get your dime's worth  My two cents, it's your wallet.



I mention BRJ because Marty appears to be ignoring current customers with outstanding builds. He continues to accept new orders and lie about the current situation he is in. I could have easily said Vik as well :lol

I'd unload them because I don't need them or want to support such terrible business practice. The sight of them will always be a reminder of the stress I'm currently experiencing with over 1000GBP invested in builds that were said to be completed within months of purchasing the slots (by the sellers and Marty), which then turned into an ETA of sometime last year, which has been missed/delayed a few times. I've tried to stay Neutral but the deceit and dismissal by the Luthier has been well documented by other customers, which corresponds with my personal experiences so far.
I wouldn't say I've put any Sentiment into this. I don't care about the guitars, only my financial situation post-BS.

I could re-invest this money with Ran and again have a better quality instrument (for a little more) within a shorter build period.

I have tried to get a refund with no luck (or response).
I think my first statement within this post clearly states my reasoning for being grumpy.
How am I being Passive Aggressive?
I've emailed Marty many times with my concerns with the lies and procrastination, but this point is meaningless when there is no confirmation it was even received or read by him.

I even sent 5 copies of my last email with no response.

I'm passive aggressive? 

I'd call this being direct as I've put effort towards resolving this. I have offered to accept the builds as is, a full refund, change specs to allow for a quick and easy completion (because upgrading pickups or fret material = months more in delays), all with no response or acknowledgment that he received the correspondence.
Despite my few posts in this thread I have been putting in the effort to try and stay informed through Marty, though I don't feel he provides the same amount of care to the customer base as is expected.


----------



## JazSeven

just out of interest, as this is my first experience with a custom build, how does one go about selling a slot?


----------



## Ranx

The biggest mistake I ve done in my life as a musician was to place an order with that guy ! Finally after 18 months I have to give up as I don t want to lose my energy anymore. I ve lost 500 pounds ( 600 euros ) unless someone is keen to buy my slot. Deposit was made June of 2013. If someone is interested let me know guys. And good luck to those who are thinking to take a risk with that guy. Don t be foolish guys !!!! I should have read this thread before ordering mine... Skervesen here I come !!!!!


----------



## Deadnightshade

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> I'd unload them because I don't need them or want to support such terrible business practice. The sight of them will always be a reminder of the stress I'm currently experiencing with over 1000GBP invested in builds that were said to be completed within months of purchasing the slots (by the sellers and Marty), which then turned into an ETA of sometime last year, which has been missed/delayed a few times. I've tried to stay Neutral but the deceit and dismissal by the Luthier has been well documented by other customers, which corresponds with my personal experiences so far.
> I wouldn't say I've put any Sentiment into this. I don't care about the guitars, only my financial situation post-BS.
> 
> 
> I even sent 5 copies of my last email with no response.
> 
> I'm passive aggressive?



I didn't mean that you're passive agressive in regards to Marty, it seemed to me that way with the comment about unloading them as soon as you get them.

I still can't get into the reasoning if the guitars turn out decent for their price. You're not supporting his business if you're honest about your experience with him, if he refuses a refund. In that case, you either choke the deposit loss and hurt his reputation further through internet, try to advance legally alone or with other clients, or you get the guitars, and be honest about what someone can expect (even if the guitars are good, the fact that the waiting time is huge can turn off a lot of customers).

Given that Marty can't keep up with the completion estimates he quotes, giving a refund, or producing good guitars (even if they come out late), are the 2 options he has to keep the name of his business from total downfall.

Let's face it, internet is a powerful tool, and you don't drop scratch to any luthier if you haven't looked into it first. You can encounter same or worse business malpractices in the real world, the kind of not being able to be informed about via the web.



Ranx said:


> The biggest mistake I ve done in my life as a musician was to place an order with that guy ! Finally after 18 months I have to give up as I don t want to lose my energy anymore. I ve lost 500 pounds ( 600 euros ) unless someone is keen to buy my slot. Deposit was made June of 2013. If someone is interested let me know guys. And good luck to those who are thinking to take a risk with that guy. Don t be foolish guys !!!! I should have read this thread before ordering mine... Skervesen here I come !!!!!




BTW, have both of you tried to email him from a second email adress? He claims that sometimes emails don't always come through to him, so I advise exhausting all communication options (hell even phone).


----------



## Ranx

@ Deadnightshade, is email address work well believe me ! He is just a liar... I give him two more days to respond to my last message otherwise I m going to post on his Facebook page !!!


----------



## MrTeatime

What about picking up your phone and calling him?


----------



## Ranx

That s what I m going to do !!


----------



## Ranx

Do you guys know how to contact him by phone calling from France ??? I ve tried but could t reach him. I ve just received an e mail from him telling me " good luck finding your perfect 8 string " I m devasted... He doesn t want to give my money back... Please help guys...


----------



## chinzilla1984

Ranx said:


> Do you guys know how to contact him by phone calling from France ??? I ve tried but could t reach him. I ve just received an e mail from him telling me " good luck finding your perfect 8 string " I m devasted... He doesn t want to give my money back... Please help guys...




sent you a pm dude


----------



## chinzilla1984

it upsets me reading this thread, i never had any issues with marty, he got me my guitar on time and he quoted me 7 months, he updated me on a regular basis, the only issue i had was getting photos, 
seems the guy is snowed under, it does sound like some people re been given the run around and there is a lack of honesty, i just never witnessed it first hand.

the guitar i got was good, real good, just wasnt what i wanted 7-8 months later


----------



## foreright

Ranx said:


> Do you guys know how to contact him by phone calling from France ??? I ve tried but could t reach him. I ve just received an e mail from him telling me " good luck finding your perfect 8 string " I m devasted... He doesn t want to give my money back... Please help guys...



Phone number is on his website, just replace the first "0" with "00 44" and you should be set...


----------



## OWHall

chinzilla1984 said:


> it upsets me reading this thread, i never had any issues with marty, he got me my guitar on time and he quoted me 7 months, he updated me on a regular basis, the only issue i had was getting photos,
> seems the guy is snowed under, it does sound like some people re been given the run around and there is a lack of honesty, i just never witnessed it first hand.
> 
> the guitar i got was good, real good, just wasnt what i wanted 7-8 months later


This is exactly my experience too, although the guitar was still what i wanted by the time I got it. (I only sold when the opportunity to grab a strandberg randomly came up).
My opinion on the whole refund thing... Very tricky. I think when you enter into the agreement you acknowledge that the deposit (like any deposit) is not going to be refunded. He needs the money to spend on raw materials for your build and to put food on the table in the mean time. Ordinarily it seems fair that you would forgo that by pulling out, however there is also the point that when you entered into this agreement you were quoted a rough build time which wasn't met. From that angle you could say that Marty didn't hold his end of the deal but then again, how exact can a build time estimate be from a one man business? He can't predict the trouble he may run into and it would be naive to expect exact times.
Still, a tough situation. From an outside perspective I believe a fair resolution (though I suppose it depends just how long an individual has waited) would be a partial refund. Maybe the deposit minus the material costs?
Just my 2 cents (as they say on here ).


----------



## Ranx

What pisses me off the most, is that he lied to me from the beginning ! It s not about money actually. He quoted me 4-6 months and after 8 months I ve asked how far he is into the build. He didn t replied to my mails. After sending him tons of messages I was told my guitar will be ready in 5 weeks time. I didn t want to put him under pressure so I let him work on it. Last week I ve asked for my money back but he told me that is going to be impossible. He promised me to make it before this year is out ( mid November ) And when I ve asked for an update I haven t receive a response to my mail. How can someone lie like this ? I do not get it ! I want my money back or at least a part of it. He didn't even start building my guitar !!!!! That make me sick !!! I receive this from him " good luck finding your perfect 8 string " Guys ! Common the guitar is not even started !!!!!! I am devastated seriously... And once again it is not about money. I ve been waiting 18 months for it. And all of the sudden my dreams of getting an 8 string guitar disappeared...


----------



## MrTeatime

I don't understand what was the worst thing that could have happened if you had waited until the guitar was ready, even if it meant waiting for another year.
Now you've lost 600 euros and you still don't have a guitar.


----------



## Ranx

Indeed MrTeatime. Be aware about that guys ! Don t let this guy stole your money. There s too many good guitar company around. I will try everything that is possible to get my money back just because I m in MY RIGHTS !!!!!


----------



## ikarus

Have you already called him?


----------



## foreright

OWHall said:


> My opinion on the whole refund thing... Very tricky. *I think when you enter into the agreement you acknowledge that the deposit (like any deposit) is not going to be refunded*. He needs the money to spend on raw materials for your build and to put food on the table in the mean time.



Just to pick up on this a bit (specifically the bit in bold) - this is not strictly true. A deposit would indicate that you have entered into a legally binding contract to pay for goods HOWEVER, there is no blanket "is not going to be refunded".

Whether or not the luthier (or any vendor) is entitled to keep the deposit depend on the exact terms and conditions of the contract you signed (you did get a written contract with T&Cs right?) and also the law. You cannot just put any old random thing in the T&Cs (like deposits are never refundable...) and have it stand up in court - at least not in the UK!

Regardless, the vendor getting to keep the deposit depends on them also keeping to their side of the contract. Again, what EXACTLY did you get in writing regarding timescales?

Again - I am not a lawyer however, your entitlement to getting your deposit back depends on exactly what was agreed at the time you formed the contract in terms of timescales and it also depends (realistically!) on you having this in writing.

If he said it would take 4-6 months and it's been a year and he's not started yet then it is reasonable (IMO) for you to get your deposit back and I would be personally be telling him that if the deposit is not returned with a week I would be either [a] speaking to a solicitor or * issuing small claims court proceedings.

Also, depending on how you paid the deposit, it might be worth contacting your credit card / bank although I suspect it's been too long.

EDIT: edit to add - if he REALLY needs the deposit money to pay for materials / live on then he's not going to be in business for very long. This is the classic Ponzi scheme that we all decried when the whole BRJ thing flared up. It's extremely bad to run your business like this and leads to the exact kind of problems you guys are all seeing here - ie. too many orders taken because he needs the money to pay for previous orders, delays increase and increase, deposits get kept etc. etc. until eventually it all blows up and he disappears / goes bust.*


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

This is very very sad, I'm sorry for you guys. Now I realise I'm even more lucky to have it here, I could be in your situation easily. I'm not going to defend Marty or anything, just do what you think is correct and better for you, and refund seems the best option


----------



## Matte

straymond said:


> I actually didn't see this coming... is this one of yours, guys?



Yep, that one is mine!


----------



## straymond

Matte said:


> Yep, that one is mine!


 
very, very cool, sir!
have you gotten it, and can we expect a NGD?


----------



## Matte

I should be getting it in a few weeks, international shipping to Canada takes a while but I am stoked!


----------



## Matte

Hey all,

I'm sorry to hear about these negative interactions with Marty as mine have always been positive and open. Whilst yes some of the vague answers like "putting on the finishing touches" can be frustrating as it doesn't really tell you anything, I always too it as at least a sign of life from the builder and keeping an open line of communication. 

I personally also came from a very different perspective when I ordered the guitar as my uncle is a guitar builder and I had figured the timeline he quoted me was way too short and had assumed with would take way longer (most reputable classical guitar builders have a cue of about a 2 years before you get the guitar). I will say, I understand the disappointment when the deadlines pass, it can be disheartening.

For people looking for refunds on deposits, I would recommend selling the build spot as that is the general practice when it comes to selling custom shop guitars. Try going on https://www.facebook.com/groups/1384606591817152/ and making a post. I'm sure there are lots of people that would jump on it. 

Like I stated earlier, my personal experience with Marty has always been a positive one and I hope that everyone's issues can be resolved somehow. For people who have has a recent negative interaction with him, if I were in that situation, I would give it a week or so for tempers on both sides cool off a bit and then get in touch with him saying along the lines of:

"Look, it's obvious that we are both frustrated with the situation but we have to find a way to resolve it. I've already paid (X euros), we both agreed that you were going to build a guitar for me and you quoted me a time frame. Yes the deadline is long past now but we'll just call that water under the bridge. I am still really looking forward to getting my guitar, are you still willing to do this build for me?"

Then perhaps something along the lines of:

"Lets go at this open and honestly. I promise not to be mad or angry, I just want an honest update, where are we actually in the build? Have you cut anything? Have you glued anything?" 

I'm sure that there is still a way to turn this whole situation around. That being said I am generally a positive person so I look for any way to salvage a situation.


----------



## narad

Matte said:


> I would recommend selling the build spot as that is the general practice when it comes to selling custom shop guitars. Try going on https://www.facebook.com/groups/1384606591817152/ and making a post. I'm sure there are lots of people that would jump on it.



So congrats on purchasing a slot in the Siggery build queue. Let me just apply the deposit to the overall build cost...


----------



## Danny Husk

Is there any rhyme or reason to the order in which these builds are getting finished?


----------



## Pikka Bird

Danny Husk said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to the order in which these builds are getting finished?



No, but like it's been seen with several other derelict builders it's always people with less than ten posts here who are talking about having a great experience and who seem to be getting their guitars "next week". Take from that what you will...


----------



## ikarus

Pikka Bird said:


> No, but like it's been seen with several other derelict builders it's always people with less than ten posts here who are talking about having a great experience and who seem to be getting their guitars "next week". Take from that what you will...



THIS!!!


----------



## Andrenighthound

Friggin weird..


----------



## straymond

Aren't admins able to check that out with IP-adresses and such, to see if they are unique users?


----------



## Matte

lol Talk about conspiracy theories. "Who's the mole here?!!!" 

Perhaps people with positive experiences comment less frequently because they have their instrument and don't care about build order or other such things anymore? I know once mine arrives I won't be on here very much.

Also, I always intended to make a SS account but the fact that I wanted to post some positive feedback amongst all the negative just gave me the reason to finally make it. I'm lazy, what can I say?


----------



## Vicious7

I emailed Marty last night while i was at work, he replied, literally 5 minutes later with some....ah words. I don't think I should post the reply here, it'd seem poor taste...but.

He said mine is pretty much ready to go though, so I guess another year of wait?


----------



## Danny Husk

You can spill the beans, we can take it.


----------



## Danny Husk

Matte said:


> Yep, that one is mine!



If you don't mind me asking...
When did you order? 
What's the secret to getting a build done?


----------



## Vicious7

If it's not in poor taste to do so I'll post them, but I guess if it is, then mods can just delete it.


----------



## Ranx

" I haven t disappeared or gone bad like Bernie Rico has. So I don t really get what the drama is all about "

You haven t disappeared ( yet ) but you have FAILED. The drama ??? You don t see the drama ? You want me to tell you the drama Marty ? Really ? ...


----------



## foreright

[a] "you've had my build in the queue for near 30 months"
* "I don't really get what the drama's about"

Words fail me they really do...

ETA: I work in a corporate environment and if I EVER responded to a customer complaint / comment that something had taken many times longer than it was scheduled to with a response like that I would be sacked on the spot.

Without being too melodramatic, this kind of response / attitude should NEVER reach a paying customer regardless of how you feel. It's extremely unprofessional and is the kind of thing that can cause irreparable damage to a business - see "Ratners" for a good example of this (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_Ratner) *


----------



## Danukenator

If you're surprised by that email, you have your head up your arse. I got one exactly like it.


----------



## Ranx

Next week I have an appointment with a lawyer to see my rights. Enough of all this bullshit !! I WANT MY MONEY BACK !!!!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575




----------



## OWHall

Ranx said:


> Next week I have an appointment with a lawyer to see my rights. Enough of all this bullshit !! I WANT MY MONEY BACK !!!!



Dude chill, i don't really see what the drama is about 
(yes, I'm joking)


----------



## JP Universe

Vicious7 said:


> If it's not in poor taste to do so I'll post them, but I guess if it is, then mods can just delete it.



6 guitars a month  

So he's trying to say that he's delivered 72 guitars in 2014&#8230;. I just did a quick search and couldn't find 1 NGD from a new owner in 2014. Now granted maybe I missed one or at the most 2, I understand not everyone will post NGD's, there are maybe customers outside of here but .... me that's such bullshit. I'm so passionate about the issue because I've been there and it sucks, BRJ has $600 of my cash (Nothing compared to other folks here) Marty continually bullshitted me throughout my build about getting the top piece&#8230;. at the time I believed it 'Oh maybe he can't get the spalted piece that I'm after' 'He's polite and at least he's giving me an update' but afterwards he continued to quote 6 week build timeframes to new customers and that's when I knew something was up&#8230;..

NEW CUSTOMERS - DO NOT GIVE THIS GUY YOUR MONEY

EXISTING CUSTOMERS - Email him asking for pics of where your build is at and don't take any excuse as an answer


----------



## Ranx

I have sent tons of message but still the same bullshit " bla bla bla next week or bla bla bla next month " 

We MUST react guys ! Remember Invictus and Bernie Rico. Nuff said.


----------



## MrTeatime

Guitars are actually built and sent to people, some people on this very site got guitars from Marty in the last few weeks/months


----------



## JP Universe

I've seen a few in this thread but not 6 per month&#8230;. He's still delivering guitars but at snails pace.

He needs to stop taking orders at this point and catch up.


----------



## Danny Husk

JP Universe said:


> I've seen a few in this thread but not 6 per month. He's still delivering guitars but at snails pace.
> 
> He needs to stop taking orders at this point and catch up.



 This. Hold off on taking new orders. Send out realistic time quotes to those waiting and stop beating around the bush with excuses. It's amazing what a little HONESTY will get you these days.


----------



## Hollowway

Am I so jaded that none of this strikes me as anything unusual? It seems that most of the luthiers we hear about on here have little communication and build times over 2.5 years, irrespective of what the quote was. Mind you, I'm not disagreeing with what anyone has said. I just don't think it's unusual. At this point I am mostly concerned about getting my guitar (eventually) and having it be what I ordered. I've just come to accept incredibly long build times and poor communication from most luthiers.


----------



## Matte

JP Universe said:


> 6 guitars a month
> 
> So he's trying to say that he's delivered 72 guitars in 2014. I just did a quick search and couldn't find 1 NGD from a new owner in 2014. Now granted maybe I missed one or at the most 2, I understand not everyone will post NGD's, there are maybe customers outside of here but .... me that's such bullshit. I'm so passionate about the issue because I've been there and it sucks, BRJ has $600 of my cash (Nothing compared to other folks here) Marty continually bullshitted me throughout my build about getting the top piece. at the time I believed it 'Oh maybe he can't get the spalted piece that I'm after' 'He's polite and at least he's giving me an update' but afterwards he continued to quote 6 week build timeframes to new customers and that's when I knew something was up..
> 
> NEW CUSTOMERS - DO NOT GIVE THIS GUY YOUR MONEY
> 
> EXISTING CUSTOMERS - Email him asking for pics of where your build is at and don't take any excuse as an answer




I understand that you are angry as well as some others on here but you have a few exaggerations in here.

- I can think of 2 or three people off the top of my head that posted NGDs here, I will say yes 6 is a bit of an exaggeration but he is still making progress.

-I have never heard of anyone being quoted a 6 week timeframe. Myself for instance he said it would take 6 months (of course it took way longer) but the guitar has been shipped and he is delivering on the contract.

-While you have been burned with BRJ, you can't compare apples to oranges, they are two different companies, two different people.

For new customers, yes the build times he quotes are unrealistic and you should keep that in mind that it will probably take, at the very minimum, a year to get your axe.

For old customers, rather than trying to fight to get your money back, (which will cost money in lawyers, and an insane amount of time), I would recommend keeping in contact with Marty, keep a good relationship, keep getting updates (even if you don't believe them) and wait for the build to be done. A legal battle will probably cost you more time and money than your deposit is worth. At least this way, even if you move on to other things, you will get a guitar at some point and you can then turn around and sell it to get your money out of it if you so choose. Or, as I said in an earlier post, you sell your build spot.


----------



## MrTeatime

JP Universe said:


> I've seen a few in this thread but not 6 per month. He's still delivering guitars but at snails pace.
> 
> He needs to stop taking orders at this point and catch up.



Maybe there are some secret guitar players who aren't registered here and who ordered from him.
I'm pretty sure there are more than 73,902 guitar players in the world, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ranx

Matte said:


> For old customers, rather than trying to fight to get your money back, (which will cost money in lawyers, and an insane amount of time), I would recommend keeping in contact with Marty, keep a good relationship, keep getting updates (even if you don't believe them) and wait for the build to be done. A legal battle will probably cost you more time and money than your deposit is worth. At least this way, even if you move on to other things, you will get a guitar at some point and you can then turn around and sell it to get your money out of it if you so choose. Or, as I said in an earlier post, you sell your build spot.




I understand what you mean. But I m not doing this for the money anymore. I know that I will spend a lot of money and time in this situation but how can I trust a liar ? Some people here are waiting their guitar for nearly 3 years !!!! And some other customers got their guitar build in 12 months. How come ? How can it be possible ? It is not my fault if is swamped by work. He should quotes the real time to his customers. I ve been quoted 4-6 months and it s been 18 months now.


----------



## JP Universe

I had a look on his Facebook&#8230; there have been 10 guitars posted so far this year, it's not quite 66 is it  that's my point.

I'll make it clear that I personally believe everyone here will EVENTUALLY get a guitar however prepare to wait YEARS for it unless you get lucky and he's able to get yours done in conduction with an older builds materials. My initial deposit was placed in March 2012. The person now in line has a pic of the top and that's it at this stage  coming up to 3 years with a pic of the top to show for it 

I know for a fact that people were getting quoted 6 weeks by Marty however this was years ago&#8230;. If he's quoting 6 months now at least that's a bit better but still unacceptable.

Anyways I'll jump out of this thread. I don't have a horse in this race anymore&#8230;. Just trying to warn people


----------



## narad

Matte said:


> -While you have been burned with BRJ, you can't compare apples to oranges, they are two different companies, two different people.



If it happened to Bernie it could most definitely happen here. Bernie at least had an established reputation of delivering decent-to-awesome guitars for more than half a decade. Siggery doesn't even have that!


----------



## ikarus

Matte said:


> -I have never heard of anyone being quoted a 6 week timeframe. Myself for instance he said it would take 6 months (of course it took way longer) but the guitar has been shipped and he is delivering on the contract.



 I was quoted 6 weeks. After asking him if this really is doable he responded with: "Yes, you will have your guitar in 6 weeks". Needless to say that didnt happen.




JP Universe said:


> Anyways I'll jump out of this thread. I don't have a horse in this race anymore&#8230;. Just trying to warn people



I tried that too, but some people dont want to face it.


----------



## Homer3005

So i sent him a mail some minutes ago, lets have a look if i get a reply within the next time.


----------



## animalwithin

As others have eluded to, those of us who've had good experiences with Marty have kind of checked out of this thread and are enjoying our instruments and keeping busy, at least I am (currently in grad school). Its unfortunate you guys are having a hard time. As I've mentioned in the past I had nothing but a great experience with Marty. After horrible flops with BRJ and Acacia, Marty was the only one who answered all my emails, gave me the best price, and was always very communicative. The guitar took over a year to build (I think nearly two years) but i never asked for a specific time frame, I gave him my specs and told him to have at it. Marty always answered my emails, never took over a week to reply and I got a few build update pics. I LOVE my Siggery, it looks amazing and plays and feels amazing (I have the black and white V) and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Marty is a one man show and he outsources one painting guy, at least back when he was building my guitar so its expected that builds will take a long time. This was my experience with Marty; I'm not condoning any "wrongs" he's done, if any, but if he is taking a long time delivering instruments, its expected, even if he says "I'll have it in X amount of time" and it turns out to be twice as long. So that's my take, hope you guys get your guitars! n


----------



## narad

animalwithin said:


> After horrible flops with BRJ and Acacia, Marty was the only one who answered all my emails, gave me the best price, and was always very communicative.



Ha, in other words, after experiencing what are possibly the two worst examples of customer service in the guitar world, the next-most terrible guy seemed really great by comparison. Seriously man, how are you choosing your luthiers?


----------



## Danny Husk

animalwithin said:


> This was my experience with Marty; I'm not condoning any "wrongs" he's done, if any, but if he is taking a long time delivering instruments, its expected, even if he says "I'll have it in X amount of time" and it turns out to be twice as long



Fair enough, but for the guys on here staring at near 3 years that's almost 20x longer than the quoted 8 weeks.


----------



## Matte

narad said:


> Ha, in other words, after experiencing what are possibly the two worst examples of customer service in the guitar world, the next-most terrible guy seemed really great by comparison. Seriously man, how are you choosing your luthiers?



Seeing as you are in this thread, I'm assuming you have a build ordered with Marty? Therefor I'm sure he chose his builder the same way you did, by looking at guitars he likes. No need to jump down his throat for posting an opposing opinion of Marty to your own. You don't like Marty, he does, end of story.


----------



## narad

Matte said:


> Seeing as you are in this thread, I'm assuming you have a build ordered with Marty?



No, that's a terrible assumption. You think the internet works that way?



Matte said:


> Therefor I'm sure he chose his builder the same way you did, by looking at guitars he likes. No need to jump down his throat for posting an opposing opinion of Marty to your own. You don't like Marty, he does, end of story.



I think not - I chose my builders as some combination of (like the guitar design) + (respect for builder) + (justification of price) + (builder reputation and history). Anyone whose ordered from BRJ, Acacia, AND Siggery really needs to start factoring in that last term. Unless his motto is "Fool me once, twice, or three times, shame on you. Fool me four or more times, shame on me."


----------



## Matte

narad said:


> No, that's a terrible assumption. You think the internet works that way?
> 
> I think not - I chose my builders as some combination of (like the guitar design) + (respect for builder) + (justification of price) + (builder reputation and history). Anyone whose ordered from BRJ, Acacia, AND Siggery really needs to start factoring in that last term. Unless his motto is "Fool me once, twice, or three times, shame on you. Fool me four or more times, shame on me."



My assumption was based on the fact that 90% of the people in this thread are people who have ordered with him. Once again, another snide remark on your part that is not necessary.

Secondly, I went with Siggery because the only negatives I had ever heard about him where time delays, which are very common with small builders. The build quality looks good, the price was right, he has always been a pleasure to deal with on a personal level.


----------



## narad

Matte said:


> My assumption was based on the fact that 90% of the people in this thread are people who have ordered with him. Once again, another snide remark on your part that is not necessary.



No, I'm pretty sure he doesn't have that many customers...


----------



## OWHall

narad said:


> No, I'm pretty sure he doesn't have that many customers...



Dude, chill. I understand your concern for potential new customers but the least you could do is be supportive of those who currently hold a stake in this. I'm not saying you should lie and say everything is fine but come on, you don't goad people in this situation.


----------



## TemjinStrife

OWHall said:


> Dude, chill. I understand your concern for potential new customers but the least you could do is be supportive of those who currently hold a stake in this. I'm not saying you should lie and say everything is fine but come on, you don't goad people in this situation.



Why should he be supportive? He's doing the right thing and making sure that potential customers are aware of issues.


----------



## narad

TemjinStrife said:


> Why should he be supportive? He's doing the right thing and making sure that potential customers are aware of issues.



Yea, I mean, I'm making jokes too, but that shouldn't belittle the point: many of us have watched these situations develop, and this has all the tell-tale warning signs. Warning signs which include a bunch of inactive or new posters that hop in to some builder's defense before things get catastrophic. 

Yes, there are some people who have guitars, I'm glad some of you guys got yours, but for all the people here being lead on with the nice email here or there and no action, or for the random guy who finds this thread thinking about placing an order, you need to be thinking worst-case scenario. Because the guys that didn't quickly get out of BRJ, or Strictly7, or the seemingly endless number of other tanked builders, well they got nothing. 

You know, you can't make an argument like, hey, Charles Manson's a nice guy, he babysat my kids once and didn't eat them! Well congrats, that's what's supposed to happen. What do you tell all the people who are getting hustled? "Hang in there!" Maybe it works out, but I don't think wishful thinking is synonymous with "being supportive" in this context.


----------



## Deadnightshade

narad said:


> Yes, there are some people who have guitars, I'm glad some of you guys got yours, but for all the people here being lead on with the nice email here or there and no action, or for the random guy who finds this thread thinking about placing an order, you need to be thinking worst-case scenario.



&#921; believe that none of us that got their guitars support the latest developments. Hell maybe we should warn about the delays in the thread title. I agree that he shouldn't get any more customers as it will only make matters worse. 

As for those waiting for their guitars: there's not a machine behind the workbench that was calibrated poorly and now it's over till an engineer (or for us lawyer) comes over to fix it. He's definitely at fault, no question about that, but play it smart, in light of the new circumstances, unless you want to keep pushing him and see where it goes.

Keep it short, polite and to the point, so that he doesn't skip the hard questions, such as why a guitar is 30 months in the queue yet he finishes others with shorter waiting times, or why he's unable to refund the deposit when he's clearly breached the initial contract. Dragging the whole forum into it by mentioning negativity and BRJ is sure to trigger a response that'll be the main body of his email.


----------



## Renkenstein

There's no reason a build should pass the 2 year mark. In my n00b fumbling I finished my first in 5 months, others have finished exponentially faster. Granted, he's got a steady work flow, but I'd consider anything over a year(unless quoted so) as negligence, and a clear representation of mismanagement of time and resources. 

No one should be trusting their money with any luthier who has a build 2 years outstanding. 

This is a sad state of affairs. Musicians are oftentimes starving artists, as are small time luthiers. One should work with the other to create masterpieces, not take advantage of one another. 

If a builder is 2 years outstanding, a thread should be stickied as a warning.


----------



## Prophetable

Renkenstein said:


> If a builder is 2 years outstanding, a thread should be stickied as a warning.



Agreed. Two year queue is one thing, when it's quoted and you know what you're getting yourself in to when you pull the trigger. Two years overdue is unacceptable on any level.


----------



## JP Universe

I just wanted to quickly jump back in and say.....

I have no problem waiting 4 years if the luthier quotes me 4 years in the beginning.
If he's 6 months late I'd still be ok with it.

As long as they set a reasonable expectation and keep me updated all is well.


----------



## straymond

I, like probably everyone else who has placed or concidered placing an order with marty, read through most of this thread.
and one can't avoid understanding that the buildquote is off.
I took this into concideration when I placed my order, and there might be something wrong with me but I'm all at ease. some in this thread is completely having a fit and they don't even seem to have an order in. I just don't get that.

If one has an order way over due or have gotten a lemon, I can off course understand that, but if you don't have a siggery-build going on I don't seem the point of throwing negativity around in this thread.

this leads only to further stress on the people who have a build in, and most likely, marty himself, which again won't benefit us much.
please. let this be our potential problem, and handle it the way we see fit.
again, I understand the frustration of you guys who have a build way overdue.
and comparing this to BRJ at this point is just silly. marty has some catching up to do, but let's refrain from comparing him to bernie just yet, shall we?


----------



## Danukenator

Matte said:


> Secondly, I went with Siggery because *the only negatives I had ever heard about him where time delays*, which are very common with small builders. The build quality looks good, the price was right, he has always been a pleasure to deal with on a personal level.



Then you are either lying or have never read this thread.

1. I've already posted by issues, won't repeat them.

2. Another user described his directly after mine.

3. Look at the NGD's. There are plenty of elements on some of the close ups that show the owners aren't looking in the right places to claim "the guitar is perfectly made!"

Also, how are the flaws described acceptable for the price? Why should I care he is a solo builder? He is still charging in the price range of other companies' products that have a far better quality control. 

If I order a 1000$ guitar, the frets had better not be flat on the top. I don't care if it how or who it was made my. People have this illusion that a small luthier that is charging next to nothing should be given a lot of slack. Why? It's not the customers obligation to sustain a poor business model that is inconvenienced by mid-tier quality control.

EDIT: To the above. It's not negativity, that's a frankly dishonest characterization of what people have said. I've had orders from plenty of small companies. I'm speaking from experience and having been on the sidelines for the issues others have experienced. 

The sentiment that we should wait on the sidelines and then point out it was a bad idea after everyone gets burned 1.) doesn't make any sense and 2.) defeats the point of have users speak from their experiences. JP and Narad have FAR more experience then I do with custom builders. I'd think twice before writing off what they have to say.


----------



## Homer3005

Sooo guys.
Time to change the topic, at least a little bit..i got enough from your "oh shit, it's like BRJ, don't order one, you're all damned" thing.

As always (even if he needs some days), i got a reply from marty.
At the moment there are no new pics at the facebook page because he is off work at the moment due illness. The doctor signed him off, could be everything but i sounds like it isn't that weak..however i hope he gets well soon.

I have to say that i really like that he says sorry for the delay without any excuses. He is honest and don't tries to pretend/ that it wasn't his fault or however.

People shouldn't only see the negative aspects.

If you want you can continue now with your shitstorm like discussion


----------



## JP Universe

Oh cool man, you got an email saying that he is sick... Awesome  (sarcasm) I just dunno what to say anymore, if you're inline then cool, you'll get your guitars (most of you are gonna be waiting a looooong time unless you get lucky) I'm not exaggerating anything.... I'm only posting so anyone that jumps in here has second thoughts about ordering. For anyone considering it just don't do it, save more coin!! (Apologies about the iPhone update, can't space it out) if you're inline relax and be patient, no need to try and defend marty. We actually have your best interest at heart and want him to deliver


----------



## narad

Homer3005 said:


> As always (even if he needs some days), i got a reply from marty.
> At the moment there are no new pics at the facebook page because he is off work at the moment due illness. The doctor signed him off, could be everything but i sounds like it isn't that weak..however i hope he gets well soon.
> 
> I have to say that i really like that he says sorry for the delay *without any excuses*. He is honest and don't tries to pretend/ that it wasn't his fault or however.



Yea...so...that entire top paragraph. That's excuses.


----------



## Homer3005

Come on, people are going to read more than the last posts in a build thread so i believe it's enough to say it one or two times that you had bad experiences and so on.
No need to repeat it 10 times per week after every post from another user.


----------



## Vicious7

Well here's the thing.....if he's able to respond to you, and to me after I basically threatened him, then why can't he come to the forum and tell us all wtf is up?

"Hey I messed up, I took too many orders and am swamped up to my ears, so as of now I'm not taking any orders and will be finishing the oldest backlogs and moving forward thusly, I am also employing a rep to handle all photo/video updates, because after seeing how Ormsby did it, I realize how a true business should be run in terms of taking care of their customers."

*That's* what I want to effing hear and I want him or his rep to stick around and answer our questions.


----------



## Homer3005

I asked him something similar and he said that he replied to the individual people who are getting one and that he is in delay.
So he said that there is no reason to post it "again" at ss org


----------



## Prophetable

You know... except to give new orders a more reliable idea of their build times.


----------



## sehnomatic

Wow. The wait for a blackmachine doesn't seem ridiculous anymore.


----------



## Homer3005

If you are speaking about a Blackmachine B6 Feline ..i would say, yes


----------



## straymond

anyone got a fresh response from marty?


----------



## Kvalte

There's been a few photos posted on Siggerys instagram in the last 2 days. @siggeryguitars


----------



## Kvalte

Actually hes been posting since I made that post. Haha


----------



## Homer3005

To make it short: Siggery on Instagram

Pretty nice pics, but even with some older ones

EDIT: And no picture of my one


----------



## ikarus

Kvalte said:


> There's been a few photos posted on Siggerys instagram in the last 2 days. @siggeryguitars



The "new" pics posted on his instagram (december 2014), are all from very old builds.
There is even a pic of my friends Siggery, that I sold here months ago...


----------



## straymond

That 8-strung heresy with a kahler sounds cool!
Has anyone seen the whole thing?


----------



## Ranx

I had an appointment with a lawyer last friday. For those of you who wants their money back there is a solution according to the lawyer. PM me if you are interested. If you guys can help me, I will do my best to help you...


----------



## simeonharris

the only thing i'd be slightly worried about, is if four or five guys all try and get their deposits back at the same time, it could put marty under and all the other guys waiting for builds (including me) will never get to see them finished.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

ikarus said:


> The "new" pics posted on his instagram (december 2014), are all from very old builds.
> There is even a pic of my friends Siggery, that I sold here months ago...


The black ash top one is mine, pickups are gold and gold evo frets too. But yes most of them are already delivered


----------



## Ranx

simeonharris said:


> the only thing i'd be slightly worried about, is if four or five guys all try and get their deposits back at the same time, it could put marty under and all the other guys waiting for builds (including me) will never get to see them finished.





I know what you mean... But you will probably wait years to get your guitar guys. I m talking to all of you ! Please don t get me wrong but it sound the same as BRJ and Invictus to me. I am sorry but I ve always been polite with Marty. I even asked proof of the building multiple times. I just want my deposit back and I ll stop everything. I ve been working hard to save my money for him and I payed for something that I ve never get.


----------



## MrTeatime

Except there are people who actually got guitars from him in the last few months.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

and no NGD's from them, which is weird.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Dust_to_Dust said:


> and no NGD's from them, which is weird.



No time buddy, also got a 7 string Jackson. God damn I have to do both of them, sorry guys


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

No worries mate!


----------



## Homer3005

So, new instagram pics appeared within the last days
I believe the most of them are old ones, but still happy to see more of his guitars
Link is some posts above this one


----------



## straymond

That headless 8 with extended frets on the two lowest strings looks beastly!


----------



## MrTeatime

Ikarus's friend Siggery is up for sale on Guitar Porn, again.


----------



## ikarus

MrTeatime said:


> Ikarus's friend Siggery is up for sale on Guitar Porn, again.



yep, and he is only asking 1k more than I did. 

He is also using my pics without even asking me...


----------



## -Dave

Sorry for waiting so long to post here.

Earlier this year I got fed up with it and canceled my order. It had reached over a year since my order was placed and deposit paid.
I got screwed around so much with all the promises in emails, deadlines and delays after deadlines and delays. After a while he stopped responding to me by email entirely and if I wanted to get through I had to phone. Soon after that I found my calls were being hung up on (as in, not ringing long enough to be going to voicemail automatically) and the only way I could get through to him was by turning off caller ID and trying repeatedly.

I strongly believe that even a whole year down the line, he hadn't even ordered parts, let alone begun work on my guitar, despite lying to me about progress and even claiming it was FINISHED at one point, just waiting to be set up and shipped out. (Two weeks after this when I asked for another update, he claimed the neck had warped and he had to make another one, which would take another two weeks.)

I believe this because:
-When I called to cancel, he was totally fine returning my deposit. Didn't even put up a fight. This leads me to assume that he hadn't even purchased materials or hardware.

-I sent him a small charm to inlay into the back of the headstock. He had asked me if it was okay to file the edges and the back a little bit, to make it a more perfect circle and slightly thinner so it'd fit better, and I told him that was fine.
When I got it back, it was still the rough-ish shape I had sent it in, and there were debossed markings on the back which would have been flattened if it was filed. There was also no residue of any kind of adhesive or anything.
-- This tells me that it had never been anywhere near to a neck, even though we had supposedly been through two necks "ready to ship" at this point, and when returning my deposit he said he couldn't send the charm out for another week because he'd have to remove it from the neck.


---


I'm not even mad about the wait or anything like that. I just got so sick and tired of the constant stream of bullsh** from this guy. Everything he said was lies on top of more lies.



So I bought a Mayones and upgraded Eleven Rack to Axe-FX instead.


----------



## MetalDaze

The excuse of "it's almost ready to ship but I found a fatal flaw (warped neck, whatever) so I have to rebuild" is right out of the BRJ play book for buying time.

Of course, the buyer doesn't want a defective guitar so what can we do other than accept the alleged rebuild and wait.


----------



## ikarus

-Dave said:


> So I bought a Mayones and upgraded Eleven Rack to Axe-FX instead.



so much better...


----------



## superash

-Dave said:


> So I bought a Mayones and upgraded Eleven Rack to Axe-FX instead.



Good call Dave!
Just sad to hear you had such a hard time with this. :/


----------



## JoSeven

I won't go into the details, but my experience was very similar to Dave's. After about 80 emails between me and Marty I asked for my deposit back. This thread was about 20 pages since I last red it and even then there were talks of delays in delivering and responses, and that the guitars wreaked of cigarettes. Now I know I made the right decision, hope you people get your guitar or your money. Preferably money.


----------



## simeonharris

i'm currently at 28 months since i made the order and i have given marty most of the cost of the build. i sent him an email a couple of days ago asking for photographic evidence of what he's completed so far. it should be a great deal, because he told me that he'd purchased the sustainiac pickup i wanted, tested it and had to send it back to get another as the first one didn't work. this implies that the guitar should be almost complete, because to test it, he would have had to install it into a guitar with strings on it (at least). i told marty that if i didn't see some photos by the end of january, i would be starting a claim in the small claims court to get my deposit back. i feel kinda bad about going down this route, but my patience is wearing very thin and he has a lot of my money. we entered into a contract he hasn't fulfilled as far as i'm concerned. if i get any news, i'll let you guys know.


----------



## ikarus

simeonharris said:


> he told me that he'd purchased the sustainiac pickup i wanted, tested it and had to send it back to get another as the first one didn't work.


----------



## simeonharris

yeah, i know....


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

The 'excuses' are just getting ridiculous now


----------



## DerBomber

Dust_to_Dust said:


> The 'excuses' are just getting ridiculous now



+1 
I wish he could be honest about his situation - whatever it is. I asked for a pic of my build, (or at least of the parts : ), suddenly his computer had collapsed lol


----------



## Ranx

Guys , my appointment with my lawyer is coming soon  I won t let my money disappear like that. Some of us would never ever receive our guitar. Things are on the way in my case...


----------



## Ranx

For those who wants their money back PM me. Their is an option according to the lawyer. As Marty is following this thread instead of working on our builds, we better talk in private.


----------



## Danny Husk

Ranx said:


> Guys , my appointment with my lawyer is coming soon  I won t let my money disappear like that. Some of us would never ever receive our guitar. Things are on the way in my case...



I understand your frustration. Hopefully this won't affect any builds that may be getting finished (if there are any...)


----------



## OWHall

Not sure this is going to end well...
It seems like a choice between half getting money back and the other half not receiving a guitar or vice versa.
Fingers crossed though, i really do hope everything works out for everybody and despite the general animosity I include Marty in that statement. I know it's frustrating but I really believe Marty means well and is just bogged down with orders.
Good luck guys


----------



## Zado

This thread and all the horrible experiences described in other ones really persuaded me always purchasing production guitars.



Or going with uber famous luthiers,like Suhr,Anderson and brands of that kind,that have more to lose than gain if cheating on you.



Or going with small luthiers,living close enought my house that I can easily go and phisically kick their sorry arse if things went wrong.


----------



## Ranx

I totally understand the situation and feel sorry for everyone here or people in the same situation as me. But, someone NEED TO REACT to stop all this frustration about that guy. Thi s is the craziest situation i ve been put into in my entire life. And I can t stlll believe it. We are talking about a 1500 - 2000 euros guitars and not build over 4000 euros and even for that price, the waiting list is not that long. This is RIDICULOUS !!!!!! I hope you guys will understand my situation. I ve been working hard to save my money to purchase my instrument and after 20 months ( quoted 4-6 months ) nothing around. Enough is enough.


----------



## Andromalia

Those complaints about Siggery have been going on for years now. I guess he still gets new customers with his aggressive priicing, but you can't get cheap and fast. We'd know otherwise.


----------



## Vicious7

That depends on your definition of what "going on for years" is. I researched him pretty heavily and before I plopped down my deposit, I had a feeling things would be ok.

Clearly I was wrong.


----------



## frankedelic83

straymond said:


> Fresh from the siggery fb.
> So...
> Who's recieving this badboy?


----------



## straymond

frankedelic83 said:


>



cool! have you gotten it?

and has anybody heard anything from marty as of recent?


----------



## Danny Husk

When was the most recent build posted? Seems like it has been quite some time.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Anything new?


...Silence


----------



## OWHall

*tumble weed*


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

No NGD's from the people who had theirs last year either.. strange.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Dust_to_Dust said:


> No NGD's from the people who had theirs last year either.. strange.



Yeah you should include me there, I'm just an asshole for not Being able to do a NGD for the Siggery and for the Jackson

The guitar isn't wrong or anything,thats not the reason I don't do a NGD. Best guitar I have.Actually I tuned from Drop B to Drop A and still slays. Matching the tone of Language I from The Contortionist with JamUP Pro . Titans and Ash make it easy yo!


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Yeah you should include me there, I'm just an asshole for not Being able to do a NGD for the Siggery and for the Jackson
> 
> The guitar isn't wrong or anything. Actually I tuned from Drop B to Drop A and still slays. Titans and Ash yo!



I'm really glad you got a good one


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Dust_to_Dust said:


> I'm really glad you got a good one



Read the message again, edited for a bit more of information


----------



## Diversions

Just an update. I'm fairly quiet around these forums but I've had an order with Marty since March 2013, it's been a while! I've recieved a picture of the guitar and it's all complete he's just doing some final fret work. I would recommend for anyone who is reaching the end of your patience (like I was) to call Marty, far better responses and things roll forward a lot smoother. The guitar looks incredible by the way, I'll get round to doing a ngd for you when I receive it but honestly it looks great, probably the best walnut top or one of the best that I've seen him put out, that's trying not to be biased as it's my own. Out of any day for the guitar to be finished on though it was my 21st birthday! A nice treat aha.. Yeah though, just try and be patient, he is putting out, slow/fast the mans still working I'd just recommend you try calling instead of emails every month or whatever. See you guys in the standard guitar section soon!


----------



## Pearson0110

^^ That's exactly what i did.. Wasn't getting anywhere with Emails so i gave him a call to make sure everything was alright.. my guitar shipped a week later.


----------



## frankedelic83

thinking of selling my Siggery 8 with BKP Juggs as i am finding i prefer 7 strings. anyone that would be interested???


----------



## Prophetable

frankedelic83 said:


> thinking of selling my Siggery 8 with BKP Juggs as i am finding i prefer 7 strings. anyone that would be interested???



I'd recommend putting up a feeler post on the for sale portion of the forum.


----------



## OWHall

frankedelic83 said:


> thinking of selling my Siggery 8 with BKP Juggs as i am finding i prefer 7 strings. anyone that would be interested???



Simply based on how the juggernauts are pretty new, I'm guessing you haven't had the Siggery that long?
Or you changed pick ups maybe?
Just curious as a lot of Siggerys seem to change hands on relatively short time scales. I include mine in that.


----------



## frankedelic83

OWHall said:


> Simply based on how the juggernauts are pretty new, I'm guessing you haven't had the Siggery that long?
> Or you changed pick ups maybe?
> Just curious as a lot of Siggerys seem to change hands on relatively short time scales. I include mine in that.




hi there, i am not totally sure i want to do it really. i think is more the fact that i am enjoying 7 string far more than i should  lately i haven't found the motivation to pick up the 8 and get good at it...
and i am GASing badly for a Mayones Duvell Elite...

but nothing wrong with the Siggery, in fact is one of the best guitars i had my hands on.

i am probably gonna end up keeping it as i will only sell it for a really good price, if at all...

I had it for a few months now and it kicks ass. but since building my own 7 i relly grew attached to it and feel like me and the 8 are drifting apart...

need 8 string counselling


----------



## Kvalte

Diversions said:


> Just an update. I'm fairly quiet around these forums but I've had an order with Marty since March 2013, it's been a while! I've recieved a picture of the guitar and it's all complete he's just doing some final fret work. I would recommend for anyone who is reaching the end of your patience (like I was) to call Marty, far better responses and things roll forward a lot smoother. The guitar looks incredible by the way, I'll get round to doing a ngd for you when I receive it but honestly it looks great, probably the best walnut top or one of the best that I've seen him put out, that's trying not to be biased as it's my own. Out of any day for the guitar to be finished on though it was my 21st birthday! A nice treat aha.. Yeah though, just try and be patient, he is putting out, slow/fast the mans still working I'd just recommend you try calling instead of emails every month or whatever. See you guys in the standard guitar section soon!



Would you kindly PM his phone numbers to me please? or anyone? I remember he had two numbers on his site but they are no longer appearing. I cannot find his number on the invoice I have or anything. Thank you


----------



## Homer3005

So Marty posted a pic on the Facebook dimarzio page yesterday. Does anyone know If it's a new one?


----------



## Diversions

That ones mine mate ^


----------



## Kvalte

Can anyone send me Marty's phone number please?


----------



## Vicious7

1-800-False/Broken-Promises


----------



## OWHall

Vicious7 said:


> 1-800-False/Broken-Promises



#burn


----------



## capoeiraesp

oh Brandon, your banner makes me sadish. 

"
Gots: Houston BH-7, Agile Hornet 7 Custom, Ibanez RG8L

Upcoming: Siggery Heresy 7L, Livewire Lavender Ibanez RG7420L, Ormsby 7L"


----------



## Vicious7

I'll fix it I'll fix it!


----------



## OWHall

Well, vicious just admitted defeat haha. You will be remembered, brother


----------



## Danny Husk

How many of you are out in the cold with Marty?


----------



## straymond

Here.


----------



## Danny Husk

Maybe he should read this article. Though I guess it's too late, haha. - Jol Dantzig&#39;s Esoterica Electrica: Living the Dream While Avoiding the Nightmare | Premier Guitar


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Another Promised Delivery Date has come and gone.

"Realistically your guitar will be done by the end of January."
Preceded by and Followed by excuses.

Why is it that He provides a due date, but I'm the one who has to go chasing him to find out wtf is going on?


----------



## Danukenator

For anyone with a recent order, I'd suggest pursuing a charge back. If you payed via Paypal then you can SOMETIMES have luck speaking to your CC company.


----------



## SilentCartographer

So Siggery has now gone the ways of S7G? They were looking nice on the first couple of pages.. damn..


----------



## MrTeatime

I got this mail a few minutes ago
Dear Customer It is with deep regret that due to increasing ill health that has become increasingly worse since 2014 and non payment from various customers for goods built, the company has been running at a loss with no funds available to continue, I have no options but to close the Siggery Guitars company down. I have tried everything possible to resolve this situation over this last month but to no avail. I am sorry for any inconvenience caused. Siggery Guitars are no longer trading. Regards Marty Siggery


----------



## MrTeatime

We're doomed.
End of story.
.....


----------



## Vicious7

I got the same goddamn email.....what the mother f**k seriously??

I....swear to god.......he owes me something, I'm not just dumping $750 so he can vanish.

Edit: wtf does that mean, "no longer trading"?


----------



## Scruffy1012

Do we get refunded our deposits ? i paid mine 2 years ago would i still be able to get it back if i ring up my CC company ?


----------



## brutalwizard

Before this becomes a customers only like the BRJ thread. Im super sorry to here about this, hope the best for you guys.


----------



## kevdes93

oh man. im so sorry to anyone who is burned by this. inexcusable.


----------



## MrTeatime

Scruffy1012 said:


> Do we get refunded our deposits ? i paid mine 2 years ago would i still be able to get it back if i ring up my CC company ?



That's a good question.
The thing is I guess most of us went throught paypal, I don't know if that matters in any way


----------



## ikarus

I know that I was not everybodies favourite in this thread, but I feel really sorry for you guys. I hope you can do something to get your money back.


----------



## MrTeatime

I just saw on my paypal account that I paid half my deposit using money from sales on ebay so my credit card won't help for at least that...


----------



## Cloudy

I hope all of you guys get your money back, I would call his local PD and report him immediately. This is VERY uncool of him. ....ing crook.


----------



## JP Universe

MrTeatime said:


> I got this mail a few minutes ago
> Dear Customer It is with deep regret that due to increasing ill health that has become increasingly worse since 2014 and non payment from various customers for goods built, the company has been running at a loss with no funds available to continue, I have no options but to close the Siggery Guitars company down. I have tried everything possible to resolve this situation over this last month but to no avail. I am sorry for any inconvenience caused. Siggery Guitars are no longer trading. Regards Marty Siggery



Alright guys, everybody affected needs to get together and fight this one. Start moving ASAP. This is not good


----------



## kevdes93

^this. band together quickly and efficiently, and dont let this asshole win.


----------



## thrsher

All I can say is, every minute you wait to act, the less of chance you have, pick up your phones, call banks, credit card, local authorizes, everything and anything you can do, do it. Dont wait for someone else and try and tag along. Take initiative now


----------



## Renkenstein

Learn from BRJ and take action! I hope you all can reclaim what is yours. It's a shame when builders go down this way.


----------



## Jake

Christ I was really really really rooting for you guys that this wouldn't end up being another BRJ. FVCK. 

GET YOUR MONEY BACK NOW. DO NOT LET THIS HAPPEN TO SSO AGAIN


----------



## Danny Husk

I'm surprised there's nothing posted on his FB...


----------



## squalaxe

Hi there,
I received this morning what should be his last message 


Dear Customer

It is with deep regret that due to increasing ill health that has become increasingly worse since 2014 and non payment from various customers for goods built, the company has been running at a loss with no funds available to continue, I have no options but to close the Siggery Guitars company down. I have tried everything possible to resolve this situation over this last month but to no avail. I am sorry for any inconvenience caused. 
Siggery Guitars are no longer trading. 

Regards

Marty Siggery


----------



## DerBomber

Is there anyone on SSO who has experience of a situation like this? any ideas on how to take action would be much appreciated.

I have disputed the transaction on PayPal, don't know if that will help though...I made the deposit in January 2013.


----------



## straymond

I'm contacting Paypal and a lawyer as soon as I've driven my son to kindergarden.


----------



## capoeiraesp

"I am sorry for any inconvenience caused."

Doesn't get much weaker than that.


----------



## foreright

Given he's in the UK - this may help:

Citizens Advice - Find out if a trader has stopped trading

and

Citizens Advice - Problems with a trader who

Pertinent bits are to do with what the status of his company is: Is he a sole trader or is it a limited company? Also, has he (or does he intend to...) gone personally bankrupt? That will limit options also - no point suing someone who has no money 

You may be able to recover some / all the money via your credit card (if you used it...). I fear Paypal will be as much us as a chocolate fireguard if you paid a while ago however.

Good luck!


----------



## WiseSplinter

My situation: I *paid in full* in 2012, but I actually bought the spot off of someone else, so I don't have any direct payments to Marty that I could try have reversed 

Hopeless?


----------



## Deadnightshade

WiseSplinter said:


> My situation: I *paid in full* in 2012, but I actually bought the spot off of someone else, so I don't have any direct payments to Marty that I could try have reversed
> 
> Hopeless?



Try asking the original spot owner if he can provide you with proof(s) of his depositing the whole sum. Maybe, combining those with your proof of buying the spot from him might get you somewhere, as long as the original owner is willing to help you out and verify the whole thing.


----------



## opeth_

n.


----------



## opeth_

I paid my deposit in January 2012, 3 years ago!, since then, Marty has been constantly deceiving me into thinking that my guitar was going built. According to his words, he started mine in January / February 2012 and was gonna be finished by the end of March 2012!. 

We all have the proof that he has been lying us so he can´t say " non payment from various customers for goods built" and it´s quite clear that he´s been using our money, whoever knows for what but not for building our guitars. How can he say that when there´re absolutely no luthiers who start building a guitar unless they have the money of the deposit?, furthermore, that´s the money they use to buy the goods. But when you start getting lots of deposits, as he did, because of your false and impossible quoting times, along with your constant lies you get to a point where everybody knows you and there´s no way back.

He has acted this way because there are some people asking for their money back, like me, and we´re determined to go to the courts as we are sick and tired of his lies. 

If he thinks that he will keep my money after 3 years of lies this way, he´s wrong, at least, not that easy. In my case, I´ll see what I can legally do, I won´t relinquish to my money. I need a lot of effort to earn the money I gave him because of his lies.


----------



## opeth_

.


----------



## opeth_

capoeiraesp said:


> "I am sorry for any inconvenience caused."
> 
> Doesn't get much weaker than that.



Yes, incredible.


----------



## MrTeatime

And the whole "customer who didn't pay for built goods"...
So... If you have built a guitar and the customer doesn't want to pay for the remaining balance, what do you do? Throw it away?


----------



## straymond

Paypal couldn't do squat for me.
I've contacted my bank, e-mailed a lawyer and will contact visa directly after work.
I actually feel bad after trying to be positive on martys behalf all this time.
Sorry about that


----------



## simeonharris

remember that if you intend to take legal action, it's important to demonstrate that you have attempted to resolve the situation first. so make contact. speak to him. see if there's a way you could maybe take the partial build and have another luthier finish it off.

call him - 07866755227

and write to him - 

7 Swaylands Avenue
Crowborough
East Sussex 
TN6 3AL


----------



## opeth_

simeonharris said:


> remember that if you intend to take legal action, it's important to demonstrate that you have attempted to resolve the situation first. so make contact. speak to him. see if there's a way you could maybe take the partial build and have another luthier finish it off.
> 
> call him - 07866755227
> 
> and write to him -
> 
> 7 Swaylands Avenue
> Crowborough
> East Sussex
> TN6 3AL



Thank you mate, I did it, by email of course as he doesn´t pick the phone.


----------



## simeonharris

i haven't tried calling him yet. i sent him an email and a facebook message. i'll also post him a letter today as well. nearly two and a half years and 900 quid. to say i'm disappointed would be an understatement....


----------



## squalaxe

Paypal refound won t work after 6 weeks does it ?


----------



## simeonharris

you can't dispute a paypal payment after 45 days. first thing i checked.


----------



## opeth_

simeonharris, is there any possibility of contacting you privatedly? I´ve tried to send you a message but you have blocked, incoming private messages...


----------



## simeonharris

hmmm...weird...i have it enabled in my preferences. send me an email if you like - simeonATsimeonharrisDOTcoDOTuk


----------



## Ranx

I ve told you guys !!! I ve posted few times on this forum and started to take an action against him. 

The lawyer that I saw told me that if he is in case of insolvency it will be IMPOSSIBLE to get our money back. Now, we can try all together an action against him. But I think it s too late unfortunately.... I talked to some of you guys privately and some of you are ready to take an action. Let s do it NOW ALL TOGETHER !!!! The more we are, the more chance we ll have to get our money back. L ets REACT NOW !!!!


----------



## opeth_

simeonharris said:


> hmmm...weird...i have it enabled in my preferences. send me an email if you like - simeonATsimeonharrisDOTcoDOTuk


Message sent!


----------



## patsanger

Even if PayPal regs say no, kick it up the chain. Call and just keep pushing. The worst thing has already happened. Maybe you can get something...

Unless you paid as a gift. Then you pretty much gave him money with no obligation.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Let's get this Legal Ball REALLY rolling.

This is an absolutely pathetic cop-out on our dime.
Unfortunately I'm one of the few absolutely ....ed because I purchased my spots secondhand. Despite this I'm willing to join and help out anyway I can.

I had it in the back of my mind that things were not going to materialized. So livid.


----------



## loreweaver

Ehy Guys

just saw this on FB.....

i'm not waiting an instrument from Marty, but i think you guys perhaps have to check your inbox and see if is true.....




upload immagini gratis


----------



## Pikka Bird

^The last couple of pages have been all about that mail and it has been posted at least twice.

The amount of sympathy I have for you guys who were semi-patiently waiting for the guy to pull his shit together is immense.


----------



## DerBomber

Ranx said:


> I ve told you guys !!! I ve posted few times on this forum and started to take an action against him.
> 
> The lawyer that I saw told me that if he is in case of insolvency it will be IMPOSSIBLE to get our money back. Now, we can try all together an action against him. But I think it s too late unfortunately.... I talked to some of you guys privately and some of you are ready to take an action. Let s do it NOW ALL TOGETHER !!!! The more we are, the more chance we ll have to get our money back. L ets REACT NOW !!!!



I'll be happy to take action, but I'd like to find out if he's declared personal bankruptcy first.


----------



## loreweaver

Pikka Bird said:


> ^The last couple of pages have been all about that mail and it has been posted at least twice.
> 
> The amount of sympathy I have for you guys who were semi-patiently waiting for the guy to pull his shit together is immense.


 

sorry guys for posting something already know...... it was impulsive without reading the last pages :-(


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

It really pisses me off that he had to add "non payment from various customers" as one of his excuses for his actions.
So it's their fault you can't get shit out the door? 
It's their fault you're bankrupt?

How does someone receive the "Goods Built" and not pay you? that seems like a backwards transaction.

Isn't it convenient how he is readily able to mass send that same Blurb to everyone waiting on him, but when it comes time to contact HIM, he has internet/computer/health issues as the reason you've been ignored.


----------



## WiseSplinter

So did everyone get that mail? Like a group mail thing?
I've been a customer (paid in full) since 2012 and I got no such mail.

Maybe that means I might still get my guitar, or maybe it means he lost my email and totally forgot I even exist...


----------



## MrTeatime

When was the last time you emailed him?


----------



## ikarus

WiseSplinter said:


> Maybe that means I might still get my guitar, or maybe it means he lost my email and totally forgot I even exist...



uhm... i guess its the second option.

_"non payment from various customers for goods built"
_
I can't believe this shithead is now blaming the customers for is failure. 

Unfortunatly I see very little chance for anyone of you getting your money back.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'm so sorry to hear this guys. One good thing is he send out an email informing you that he has closed up shop so you can act NOW.


----------



## MrTeatime

Marty told me my guitar should have been ready by the end of last december, but I guess it's a lie.
I'd settle for wood, hardware and electronics but I guess my build was never even started.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

No words or excuses. If you are ill I'm sorry for you but 
GIVE PEOPLE THEIR MONEY BACK 

Sorry for you guys, what a sad moment. Be strong and scratch until the last penny you can because they are yours and there's no right

A bit ashamed of having a guitar made by this jerk really

Be strong buddies


----------



## Danukenator

MrTeatime said:


> Marty told me my guitar should have been ready by the end of last december, but I guess it's a lie.



Every quote for the past 2+ years has been a lie so that's a safe assumption.


----------



## Kvalte

I have not received this email from him stating that he is done. I sent him another email saying I need an answer now about what is going on....we'll see what happens. I also have a friend in the UK that has been trying to phone him. No luck so far. 

I noticed that his Facebook page no longer shows posts from followers...


----------



## straymond

Kvalte said:


> I noticed that his Facebook page no longer shows posts from followers...



This change has been done within the last hour...


----------



## DestroyerD

Some people just got an email saying Marty is closing shop. Check the extended range guitar nerd page on Facebook.


----------



## Jukka

Just created a group on Facebook to share information and/or coordinate legal actions. Siggery Guitars Customers : https://www.facebook.com/groups/813491532051643/

Let's stick tight and fight this together!


----------



## Blackheim

Blackheim said:


> Yes sir. I got my left wrist injured and asked for progress and/or refund in case he could not make it. We agreed a refund at some point.. I asked then to continue but I never received a concrete response about if there is progress or not... I've been asking for pics for a while now but did not received any. He mentioned the guitar was almost ready back on January 2013 or December 2012(can't remember when exactly). We're almost at the 2 years mark without a build update and his last email stated he was going to refund me in two halves. Haven't know anything about the refund or something since then...
> He's been truly a gentleman and I've tried to not be to pushy, but without the money in my pocket, 1.6 years and no progress, my patience is running out. There's not much I can do atm to be honest...



I got my refund on May 2014 if I'm not mistaken... Being said that, I literally emailed him every week for an update and I think other guys got refunds too. So, chase him, if someone lives close to him, face him... Don't let him run with the money.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Step 1) Join another guitar site
Step 2) Make FS thread
Step 3) Compensation



Marty will most likely use the excuse of handing out those refunds as the reason his business failed.


----------



## MetalDaze

Yet another blow to independent guitar builders everywhere. I am so done with this crap. 

While there are some good guys out there, it's just too risky for me to waste any more money (not to mention years of my life waiting). Thank goodness that some of the big manufacturers have really increased the number of options they provide so it's much easier to find something that fits your needs.


----------



## canuck brian

MetalDaze said:


> Yet another blow to independent guitar builders everywhere. I am so done with this crap.
> 
> While there are some good guys out there, it's just too risky for me to waste any more money (not to mention years of my life waiting). Thank goodness that some of the big manufacturers have really increased the number of options they provide so it's much easier to find something that fits your needs.



I have to agree with you. I have one left in my queue and I'm currently 50/50 on quitting after I've completed it.

I sincerely hope you guys get something out of this thief.


----------



## MetalDaze

canuck brian said:


> I have to agree with you. I have one left in my queue and I'm currently 50/50 on quitting after I've completed it.
> 
> I sincerely hope you guys get something out of this thief.


 
Thanks, Brian, for being so open and transparent. It's a real shame too because I always viewed visitors of this site as progressive in terms of the types of music we like to create, which often means we are ahead of what a big company can offer.

Thus, it made perfect sense that people with the right skills would try to start a business that fits that need. Unfortunately, not everyone who tried had the right skills and it really hurts the ones that do.


----------



## bostjan

Man, I've seen this happen here so many times.

I will say that I had a similar experience in which I sent my guitar to a builder to retrofit EMGs and a new neck, and paid in full for the work to be done. The shop stopped returning calls and emails. I was extremely patient with them (waited for more than one year for work that was quoted to take 6-8 weeks, despite not receiving any updates), but after it fully sunk in that they seemed to have absconded with my guitar and my money, I threatened legal action. I eventually got my stuff back, oddly with no modifications other than that the guitar's hardware had rusted and everything was way out of adjustment.

Getting an attorney involved got the ball rolling very quickly.

But that was a domestic company.

But, during/after all of that ordeal, I had still ordered four customs and had truly great experiences with three of them and an overall good experience with the other.


----------



## opeth_

MrTeatime said:


> Marty told me my guitar should have been ready by the end of last december, but I guess it's a lie.
> I'd settle for wood, hardware and electronics but I guess my build was never even started.



According to his words mine started in February 2012...


----------



## canuck brian

If Siggery is closing shop because of non-payments on goods built, he should be putting up said goods for sale to recoup losses and refund as much as possible.

Or he's full of shit.


----------



## stuglue

capoeiraesp said:


> oh Brandon, your banner makes me sadish.
> 
> "
> Gots: Houston BH-7, Agile Hornet 7 Custom, Ibanez RG8L
> 
> Upcoming: Siggery Heresy 7L, Livewire Lavender Ibanez RG7420L, Ormsby 7L"



Mr Vicious, as a fellow lefty I HAVE TO SEE PICTURES!


----------



## DerBomber

canuck brian said:


> If Siggery is closing shop because of non-payments on goods built, he should be putting up said goods for sale to recoup losses and refund as much as possible.
> 
> Or he's full of shit.



I'ts probably nonsense about the non-payments - I've never dealt with a guy that has so many excuses and explanations, instead of speaking the truth.


----------



## Andless

Whoa... this is a surprise.

I honestly believed that people would get their guitars in the end ... albeit possibly at 10 times quoting time. You know, like I did.

... does that mean that the Siggery I sold last year will be a collectors item now? j/k

Feel really sorry for everyone who has invested a lot of energy and cash (esp you who paid in full) in this. How many on SSO are still to receive?


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Unbelievable. Of course, he told me mine would be done by the end of November. Speechless right now.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

the_heretic_divine said:


> Unbelievable. Of course, he told me mine would be done by the end of November. Speechless right now.



Well, that was the last time, anyway. Originally, it was supposed to be September 2013.


----------



## milker97

I am really sorry for you, to hear this, guys. 
I know it won't help but i think everything he says is pretty much b/s
just before new year he send me this message after i asked for a quote. (it was really really cheap btw)


_ To answer the questions. 

Binding is included in the price 

Fret edges can be rolled 

Price includes case

Any neck profile you like. Ibanez profile is standard unless stated that you want something different

I have done headless but am still working on designs at the moment as the design I was using is now patented and can't be used. Hope that makes sense? 

No additional cost for burl 

Side block binding instead of dots is not a problem and has no additional charge 

I can start building pretty soon as I am finishing off some old orders at present. It would probably be with you for January

Hope this all helps? 

Regards

Marty Siggery 

Hand Crafted Guitars_

im glad i went with another builder which im extremely hapyy with.
Anyways good luck to you all.


----------



## Jukka

Right before New Year's Eve? And he quoted you 1 month of build time ("It would probably be with you for January") ?

... Did he just go batshit crazy or something? 

Also, "I am finishing off some old orders at present" = more than 20 unfinished orders dating back to 2012 for some of them. But he could start building "pretty soon". Alone. Without CNC.

Well, if someone was still giving him the benefit of the doubt...



milker97 said:


> I am really sorry for you, to hear this, guys.
> I know it won't help but i think everything he says is pretty much b/s
> just before new year he send me this message after i asked for a quote. (it was really really cheap btw)
> 
> 
> _ To answer the questions.
> 
> Binding is included in the price
> 
> Fret edges can be rolled
> 
> Price includes case
> 
> Any neck profile you like. Ibanez profile is standard unless stated that you want something different
> 
> I have done headless but am still working on designs at the moment as the design I was using is now patented and can't be used. Hope that makes sense?
> 
> No additional cost for burl
> 
> Side block binding instead of dots is not a problem and has no additional charge
> 
> I can start building pretty soon as I am finishing off some old orders at present. It would probably be with you for January
> 
> Hope this all helps?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Marty Siggery
> 
> Hand Crafted Guitars_
> 
> im glad i went with another builder which im extremely hapyy with.
> Anyways good luck to you all.


----------



## milker97

Jukka said:


> Right before New Year's Eve? And he quoted you 1 month of build time ("It would probably be with you for January") ?
> 
> ... Did he just go batshit crazy or something?
> 
> Also, "I am finishing off some old orders at present" = more than 20 unfinished orders dating back to 2012 for some of them. But he could start building "pretty soon". Alone. Without CNC.
> 
> Well, if someone was still giving him the benefit of the doubt...



I think he meant he's going to start at January or something at least that's what i understood. But the price he gave me was ridiculous. 1100 pounds for a multiscale BM with kahler, buckeye burl top, swamp ash body, rosewood-ebony neck, ziricote fingerboard, binding and all that. I nearly fell into that, thanks to this thread, i changed my mind.


----------



## Danny Husk

Do you think there are any partial builds? You'd think those guys would take something for the deposit. I don't understand his ridiculous "scorched-earth" policy.


----------



## MrTeatime

milker97 said:


> I am really sorry for you, to hear this, guys.
> I know it won't help but i think everything he says is pretty much b/s
> just before new year he send me this message after i asked for a quote. (it was really really cheap btw)
> 
> 
> _ To answer the questions.
> 
> Binding is included in the price
> 
> Fret edges can be rolled
> 
> Price includes case
> 
> Any neck profile you like. Ibanez profile is standard unless stated that you want something different
> 
> I have done headless but am still working on designs at the moment as the design I was using is now patented and can't be used. Hope that makes sense?
> 
> No additional cost for burl
> 
> Side block binding instead of dots is not a problem and has no additional charge
> 
> I can start building pretty soon as I am finishing off some old orders at present. It would probably be with you for January
> 
> Hope this all helps?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Marty Siggery
> 
> Hand Crafted Guitars_
> 
> im glad i went with another builder which im extremely hapyy with.
> Anyways good luck to you all.




Holy Platypus!
That's just scam now!


----------



## simeonharris

in case some people didn't see the original post, there is a facebook group for people who have been affected. if you do nothing else, at least find the thread which lists everybody who has paid a deposit and leave your details. we need to try and figure out the scale of the problem and work out how to proceed. thanks.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/813491532051643/


----------



## ikarus

milker97 said:


> But the price he gave me was ridiculous. 1100 pounds for a multiscale BM with kahler, buckeye burl top, swamp ash body, rosewood-ebony neck, ziricote fingerboard, binding and all that.



the quality of the guitars is accordingly.


----------



## jayeshrc

ikarus said:


> the quality of the guitars is accordingly.


*imaginary* guitars

but in all seriousness, i hope this works out okay in the end for you guys


----------



## Vicious7

stuglue said:


> Mr Vicious, as a fellow lefty I HAVE TO SEE PICTURES!



I'll pm you in a couple of hours. 

So is this thread going to be sticky-ed? Right below the existing BRJ thread I noticed, so sad.


----------



## MrTeatime

jayeshrc said:


> *imaginary* guitars
> 
> but in all seriousness, i hope this works out okay in the end for you guys


They're called "Air guitars"


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

simeonharris said:


> in case some people didn't see the original post, there is a facebook group for people who have been affected. if you do nothing else, at least* find the thread which lists everybody who has paid a deposit and leave your details*. we need to try and figure out the scale of the problem and work out how to proceed. thanks.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/813491532051643/



I joined the group.

Is the thread mentioned (bolded above) found here on SSO or are you referring to a thread somewhere else?


----------



## simeonharris

sorry - it's the thread in the facebook group.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

simeonharris said:


> sorry - it's the thread in the facebook group.





I'm not a big Facebook user, I couldn't figure out why I wasn't able to see anything on the group page, turns out my acceptance was still pending.

I'll have to re-read my email history before I can post-up dates on the group page. I don't know the Initial Deposit/Order Dates as I'm a second-hand and third-hand build slot owner. For now I'll provide what Cost and Dates I have.


----------



## stuglue

Vicious7 said:


> I'll pm you in a couple of hours.
> 
> So is this thread going to be sticky-ed? Right below the existing BRJ thread I noticed, so sad.



Now that I'm looking forward to!


----------



## Andless

MetalDaze said:


> Yet another blow to independent guitar builders everywhere. I am so done with this crap.
> 
> While there are some good guys out there, it's just too risky for me to waste any more money (not to mention years of my life waiting). Thank goodness that some of the big manufacturers have really increased the number of options they provide so it's much easier to find something that fits your needs.



Yes. The money part sucks, of course, but the years waiting, I'd have to argue hurts the most.

I'm done with customs as well for the time being. Production guitars can satisfy my needs for quite well. Music Man / GKG and I'm set.

My only gripe with production guitars is that Leo Scala / GKG doesn't make delta wing shaped guitars any more.


----------



## demonx

Andless said:


> I'm done with customs as well ........





MetalDaze said:


> Yet another blow to independent guitar builders everywhere. I am so done with this crap.
> 
> While there are some good guys out there, it's just too risky for me to waste any more money





canuck brian said:


> I have to agree with you. I have one left in my queue and I'm currently 50/50 on quitting after I've completed it.



Not only am I saddened for all the people who are loosing in this, but the after effect annoys and frustrates me also.

Moments like the BRJ failure (totally unforeseeable due to a several decades long linage) and several more recent guitar builders to drop off the face of the planet, is totally disheartening. People still need to have faith in the genuine battlers, the honest guys who are unfortunately effected by this also, as witnessed by Brian's comment (quote above). 

Metal Daze said it well (quote above), this is also a blow for independent builders. Every time one of these builder scars their customer base, the mass of scarred buyers grows. This is NOT a good practice that is happening and in my opinion is the after effect of what I've been calling for years, the McLuthier. Builders that pop up, usually kids who have watched some youtube videos or gone to a luthiery school and do not have the financial position to back up a new business. The Mc Luthier does not explain Rico, there are always exceptions to any rule, but it explains most.

I completely understand the once bitten twice shy point of view. I really do, but not all guitars builders are out to run off with your money.

My deepest sympathies to all those caught in this situation, I do not envy your position. Good luck.


----------



## The Hiryuu

Andless said:


> My only gripe with production guitars is that Leo Scala / GKG doesn't make delta wing shaped guitars any more.



I wasn't sure if he/they were even in the business anymore. I haven't heard a peep from any sort of social media or websites.


----------



## RockerAlex

straymond said:


> That 8-strung heresy with a kahler sounds cool!
> Has anyone seen the whole thing?



...uh wow. Look at the STATE of this thread. Stumbled across it and a very interesting Facebook group after trying to get in contact with Marty to fit an Evertune to my build.

Yes, I own it. Seems I managed to get one of the better ones before it all went to shit.
Custom Built Siggery 8 String Guitar


----------



## SnowGoat

I can't get in touch with him about my guitar. I paid the deposit last November, and haven't heard anything since. What do I do? D:


----------



## straymond

Now instagram's down as well.
It's clear that he's trying to flee from this whole thing, closing accounts down, ignoring mails (even harder than before, if that's possible).

I can't understand how he gets the nerve.
when people get desperate enough, they will try to reach out to his family in order to get to him. we've seen it before, and he should really see that in the horizon.

EDIT:
seems like he's started to block individuals on instagram, not closed down the whole thing...


----------



## Andless

The Hiryuu said:


> I wasn't sure if he/they were even in the business anymore. I haven't heard a peep from any sort of social media or websites.



GKG seems to only be selling current stock, not producing new and their website seems updated 2011:ish.

Leo I think is in business?
Home - Scala Guitars USA


----------



## MrTeatime

I'll stick to used guitars in the future now.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

straymond said:


> Now instagram's down as well.
> It's clear that he's trying to flee from this whole thing, closing accounts down, ignoring mails (even harder than before, if that's possible).



It will be the same as Invictus guitars. Delete all internet pages, change number, change emails etc


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

I hold nothing against the luthier industry after this turn of events.
It is Siggery's fault and not the industry.

I'm 100% satisfied/happy with my Luthier/custom experience through Ran.
I emailed some questions, filled out my order form, received a legit Invoice.
Paid my deposit and in 14months I had my guitar. I think I sent 5 emails total to Ran the entire time and received a prompt reply that actually answered my questions.

It's sad that the Failures receive so much publicity here, and mixed too.
It's hard to decipher whether to take a chance or not when you see NGDs alongside positive and negative comments. People WERE getting their orders, so it seemed as though everything would work out in time.


----------



## DerBomber

SnowGoat said:


> I can't get in touch with him about my guitar. I paid the deposit last November, and haven't heard anything since. What do I do? D:



Join the FB group.



Jukka said:


> Just created a group on Facebook to share information and/or coordinate legal actions. Siggery Guitars Customers : https://www.facebook.com/groups/813491532051643/
> 
> Let's stick tight and fight this together!


----------



## fekiee

JP Universe said:


> Alright guys, everybody affected needs to get together and fight this one. Start moving ASAP. This is not good



That is what we actually need to do, so what do you have on mind? I have his address and some phone numbers


----------



## Andless

MrTeatime said:


> I'll stick to used guitars in the future now.





That's what I've been doing! Haven't bought an unused production guitar since 1987!!! 

It comes with it's own issues too, but so far the experience has been mostly positive, bought 3 pre-owned guitars in 2013-2014 though various internet media and forums (yes here too).


----------



## jwade

I don't think it makes any sense to offer more than 5 custom builds at a time. Barring any brutal illness/injury, 5 guitars, no matter ho fancy, shouldn't take very long to complete. Instead these various builders offer absurd numbers of spots and drown in them. It's really sad to see such poor planning.


----------



## The Q

Call me suspicious, but I wouldn't be surprised if the illness he mentions turns out to be fake. Until he proves it, he deserves all the lawsuits that can be brought upon him and no sympathy at all. Prove it, then it's only a matter of returning the mone or dealing with the lawsuits.

What a crook.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Seems like a lot of small luthiers come down with debilitating illnesses around the same time people start needing refunds and getting screwed up guitars.


----------



## Andless

jwade said:


> I don't think it makes any sense to offer more than 5 custom builds at a time. Barring any brutal illness/injury, 5 guitars, no matter ho fancy, shouldn't take very long to complete. Instead these various builders offer absurd numbers of spots and drown in them. It's really sad to see such poor planning.



I have some insights from other custom building business. We used consider 6 months of back log to be a healthy number. Less of you risk idling. More and you start pissing customers off for the delay/wait.


----------



## Andromalia

GunpointMetal said:


> Seems like a lot of small luthiers come down with debilitating illnesses around the same time people start needing refunds and getting screwed up guitars.



Well, there are two sides to the coin: 

-Builders that pop out of nowhere and promise marvels for cheap.
-People that have been in the business for some time that suddenly crash it.

Siggery was not a "new guy" and although his delivery time has been an ongoing joke, you can see plenty of decent guitars from him around. I can blame an Etherial customer for being careless, but a Siggery customer much less so. Same for BRJ, guy had been issuing very good guitars for litterally dozens of years. Ordering from his black friday run had litterally no reason to be wieved as a risk then.
So even ordering from established guys is not a guarantee, maybe tomorrow Ormsby is going to receive a meteorite on the head. When you order from small ops, accidents to one individual are going to have much more dire consequences than if you go wiith a big company.


----------



## Andrenighthound

this dude marty is the biggest piece of crap i ever met in the business.. he kept me waiting for 3 years..i hope u rot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andromalia said:


> Siggery was not a "new guy" and although his delivery time has been an ongoing joke, you can see plenty of decent guitars from him around.



Emphasis on "decent" and not great. Look through some of the NGD from Siggery, they aren't all sunshine and rainbows. Add the stories of poor communication and poor delivery timelines and you'll see there were plenty of red flags. You know, other than making BM-style guitars for pretty cheap. 



> I can blame an Etherial customer for being careless, but a Siggery customer much less so. Same for BRJ, guy had been issuing very good guitars for litterally dozens of years. Ordering from his black friday run had litterally no reason to be wieved as a risk then.



Once again, you're seeing his history and standing through rosy glasses. 

At the beginning of the BFR we had former employees coming forward saying some pretty scary things, artists switching brands, in-stock guitars doubling in price out of nowhere, and shills. Oh the shills!  

Like anything else in life, if a deal looks too good to be true, it more than likely is. We all want tons of customs for not a ton of cash.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> Emphasis on "decent" and not great. Look through some of the NGD from Siggery, they aren't all sunshine and rainbows.


Yeah but he was cheap, so that's to be expected by realistic people. I only ever ordered one custom and it definitely wasn't cheap but I got what I paid for. (That RR "copy" was still cheaper than passing the same order at the Jackson CS, though, who quoted me 7K USD...)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andromalia said:


> Yeah but he was cheap, so that's to be expected by realistic people. I only ever ordered one custom and it definitely wasn't cheap but I got what I paid for. (That RR "copy" was still cheaper than passing the same order at the Jackson CS, though, who quoted me 7K USD...)



That's the complete wrong way to look at it, especially when you see the issues. 

He was cheap to lure in inexperienced buyers.


----------



## Killemall1983

I still dont get how a guy like this got so much business and people still kept going to him. Hardly any guitars being finished, complete lies. And yet here i am finishing guitars in less than 3 weeks and cant get this kind of business? 
I hope you get this sorted out and the legal action will get you your money back. Really tough situation.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Killemall1983 said:


> I still dont get how a guy like this got so much business and people still kept going to him. Hardly any guitars being finished, complete lies. And yet here i am finishing guitars in less than 3 weeks and cant get this kind of business?
> I hope you get this sorted out and the legal action will get you your money back. Really tough situation.



Your guitars aren't total fanned fret Blackmachine rips. Duh!


----------



## ormsby guitars

Andromalia said:


> So even ordering from established guys is not a guarantee, maybe tomorrow Ormsby is going to receive a meteorite on the head.




OMG!

I'm so using this next time I need to refund. 

Or, use the 'sick wife' excuse we've seen recently (whilst posting videos about your shenanagins and party time on the same day they supposedly went to hospital for potentially life changing emergencies).


----------



## Kammo1

Another scum bag bites the dust.... You have his address and if it was me I would get the sheer satisfaction of caving his head in "BIG TIME!" one way or another my money would be refunded ! I feel sorry for you guys but have to say I saw this coming way over a year ago with his pathetic delay times and excuses..........


----------



## Andless

Killemall1983 said:


> I still dont get how a guy like this got so much business and people still kept going to him. Hardly any guitars being finished, complete lies. And yet here i am finishing guitars in less than 3 weeks and cant get this kind of business?
> I hope you get this sorted out and the legal action will get you your money back. Really tough situation.



I'm not going to stick my head out for Siggery, god knows he was 9 times quoted build time (yes I was naïve and actually thought quotes were intended to be met, as they very much are in my line of business), but I did get my guitar, seems like many other SSO folks did too. Wonder how many actually didn't or waited ever ridiculouser amounts of time?


----------



## straymond

I believe we're up on well over 17k gbp sp far. About... 23k USD?


----------



## ahm_rammal

So I guess am also included in this circle . I paid a deposit in December 2013 and the wheel kept turning full of lies


----------



## ahm_rammal

So I guess there's nothing that can be done as he's not answering phones nor msgs or emails


----------



## OWHall

straymond said:


> I believe we're up on well over 17k gbp sp far. About... 23k USD?



And exactly how much of that do you think he has left?


----------



## ahm_rammal

Anyone filed a dispute with PayPal? Cause am not able to know if it's possible if the payment happened more than 40 days


----------



## MrTeatime

I tried but my dispute was dismissed right away


----------



## ormsby guitars

straymond said:


> I believe we're up on well over 17k gbp sp far. About... 23k USD?



And to think, if only he charged a little more, ie: enough to make money, that amount would be higher, and none of this would have happened because he'd have cashflow.


----------



## Deadnightshade

ormsby guitars said:


> And to think, if only he charged a little more, ie: enough to make money, that amount would be higher, and none of this would have happened because he'd have cashflow.



It bugs me cause I don't understand... He claimed that customers weren't paying, however he asked from me (and other customers from what I gather) a 300 GBP initial deposit, and the remainder upon completion of the instrument and sending of pictures. So in which part of that payment plan did customers not fullfill their end of the bargain? They didn't give the initial deposit? Did Marty send the guitars not having received the final payment?

The guitars had a very streched completion time, so I find it unlikely that there were so many people that couldn't afford the final payment in order to receive their instruments, effectively causing him a cashflow problem (illness or no illness aside).


----------



## straymond

It's simply BS. 
He's trying push focus away from the fact that he royally screwed up, as I see it.

If marty's silence continues I'm tempted to take a few days off and go to uk, as it isnt too far or expensive to travel there.


----------



## Homer3005

Oh well,
this is pure shit.
I am annoyed that i believed nearly everything he said, however my compensation with him wasn't that bad since i paid my deposit in april 2013.
..I feel sorry for all of you guys, i know this feeling..damn.

I sent a request on fb to join the group, hopefully we are able to reach something 



straymond said:


> If marty's silence continues I'm tempted to take a few days off and go to uk, as it isnt too far or expensive to travel there.



You could be the saver of guitar country man!


----------



## russmuller

Deadnightshade said:


> The guitars had a very streched completion time, so I find it unlikely that there were so many people that couldn't afford the final payment in order to receive their instruments, effectively causing him a cashflow problem (illness or no illness aside).



With builds being stretched so long, that means payday on each instrument is further and further postponed and his cash gets thinner and thinner. By the time he finishes something, it's an extra year later and the customer has gotten married/had a kid/bought a house/sick relative/whatever and can't pay. In that kind of situation, it doesn't more than just a few of those to cause serious cashflow issues.


----------



## ikarus

russmuller said:


> With builds being stretched so long, that means payday on each instrument is further and further postponed and his cash gets thinner and thinner. By the time he finishes something, it's an extra year later and the customer has gotten married/had a kid/bought a house/sick relative/whatever and can't pay. In that kind of situation, it doesn't more than just a few of those to cause serious cashflow issues.




cmon, we are not talking about several grands here. The balance was in most cases about 700 - 800 pounds. In the worst case he could have sold guitars as "in stock". 

OFC there is a time span between deposit and final payment, but thats the nature of the custom shop business. Sometimes more and sometimes less. But thats something you have to incorporate in your business modell. 
The real problem is, like Perry said, the cheap prices. And that he took more orders that he could handle. And then there is also the lack of communication, lies, etc... oh well..

Don't try to find excuses for his lies.


----------



## russmuller

ormsby guitars said:


> And to think, if only he charged a little more, ie: enough to make money, that amount would be higher, and none of this would have happened because he'd have cashflow.



So true. If he charged more, he'd have more motivation to finish builds (and do them better).

This is very sad. My heart goes out to all you guys who are/were waiting on guitars from Marty. I know I had considered ordering from him on more than one occasion. I really hope you guys are able to get some restitution.


----------



## the_heretic_divine

The list on the Facebook page has grown quite a bit, over the last few days.


----------



## MrTeatime

straymond said:


> It's simply BS.
> He's trying push focus away from the fact that he royally screwed up, as I see it.
> 
> If marty's silence continues I'm tempted to take a few days off and go to uk, as it isnt too far or expensive to travel there.



Don't do anything stupid, like assaulting him. You could get in big trouble.


----------



## straymond

I didn't say anything about assaulting the guy.


----------



## zero_end

demonx said:


> Not only am I saddened for all the people who are loosing in this, but the after effect annoys and frustrates me also.
> 
> Moments like the BRJ failure (totally unforeseeable due to a several decades long linage) and several more recent guitar builders to drop off the face of the planet, is totally disheartening. People still need to have faith in the genuine battlers, the honest guys who are unfortunately effected by this also, as witnessed by Brian's comment (quote above).
> 
> Metal Daze said it well (quote above), this is also a blow for independent builders. Every time one of these builder scars their customer base, the mass of scarred buyers grows. This is NOT a good practice that is happening and in my opinion is the after effect of what I've been calling for years, the McLuthier. Builders that pop up, usually kids who have watched some youtube videos or gone to a luthiery school and do not have the financial position to back up a new business. The Mc Luthier does not explain Rico, there are always exceptions to any rule, but it explains most.
> 
> I completely understand the once bitten twice shy point of view. I really do, but not all guitars builders are out to run off with your money.
> 
> My deepest sympathies to all those caught in this situation, I do not envy your position. Good luck.



I'm just wondering what the fukk is happening with all of these "luthiers"!?!?  It's like they created a lodge (masons/bohemian grove style) and gather to conspire to fukk us the paying customers with our money. I'm dealing with a similar experience from a builder on Florida, U.S.A. and if I don't get anything sorted out with him in the next few weeks, I'll be exposing his ass in the guitar forums and FB groups (SSrg will get the exclusive tho)

Really Bummed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

zero_end said:


> I'm just wondering what the fukk is happening with all of these "luthiers"!?!?  It's like they created a lodge (masons/bohemian grove style) and gather to conspire to fukk us the paying customers with our money. I'm dealing with a similar experience from a builder on Florida, U.S.A. and if I don't get anything sorted out with him in the next few weeks, I'll be exposing his ass in the guitar forums and FB groups (SSrg will get the exclusive tho)
> 
> Really Bummed.



This isn't really anything new, it's just easier for shady folks to build hype via the Internet. 

Also, not reporting stuff ASAP and "waiting a few weeks" doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Demiurge

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, not reporting stuff ASAP and "waiting a few weeks" doesn't help anyone.



And, of course, looking back at the first few pages of this thread, the narrative was, "eh, he's wickedly behind on build times and communication is mediocre- but I can't imagine that being a problem!!!!", and apparently nobody thinks anything of the delays (and eventual non-delivery) until the orders are waaaay past the dispute deadlines with Paypal et cetera.


----------



## Danukenator

Demiurge said:


> And, of course, looking back at the first few pages of this thread, the narrative was, "eh, he's wickedly behind on build times and communication is mediocre- but I can't imagine that being a problem!!!!", and apparently nobody thinks anything of the delays (and eventual non-delivery) until the orders are waaaay past the dispute deadlines with Paypal et cetera.



Except for the past 2 years people have been talking about how sketchy this guy is. There is soooo much info in this thread now, I can't imagine why ANYONE would think it was a good idea to place an order.

Max said it right, he preys on newbies. I was the same way, his prices were good and I was willing to overlook the more informed, rational criticisms. Had I seen some of the more recent stuff about delays (when I ordered it was like 6 months behind), I would have never played an order.


----------



## Danny Husk

It's easy to bag on recent orders but what about the people who got in 3 years ago? Why where builds far more recent completed but these people left out in the cold?


----------



## zero_end

MaxOfMetal said:


> This isn't really anything new, it's just easier for shady folks to build hype via the Internet.
> 
> Also, not reporting stuff ASAP and "waiting a few weeks" doesn't help anyone.



You're right about it (live and learn) There's not much I can do about it at this point, the paypal payments I made were 2 years ago (think I'm going to lawyer up, but it doesn't look good).

As a great man once said, "fool me once, shame.... shame on you, fool me twice.................... it can't get fooled again!"


----------



## Andless

Danny Husk said:


> It's easy to bag on recent orders but what about the people who got in 3 years ago? Why where builds far more recent completed but these people left out in the cold?



Yes. I noticed this many times, and called Marty out on it. He apologised, but I guess easier builds means faster money. Simple as that.


----------



## OWHall

I so badly want to empathise with Marty and fight his corner slightly after I did have a good experience with him but the fact is that he has simply lied to people, and regardless of what his intentions may or may not have been, he's literally stolen a lot of money.
I understand that he may have been in a very difficult situation from his perspective but he has clearly handled it in completely the wrong way and it is way too late to go back. Surely history might have served as a warning to him. "Yeah, it's tricky, but here's exactly what not to do"

Here's hoping that this works out for everybody involved, good look friends


----------



## Suho

I don't know how it is in the UK, but if you want to declare bankruptcy in the US and want the debt cancelled you have to provide a list of creditors and notify them of your bankruptcy petition. If you didn't get notified then the debt shouldn't be dischargeable.  Also, if the debt is based on fraud then it probably won't be dischargeable either. If you can show that he intentionally lied a number of times, regularly, etc. you might at least prevent him from discharging his debts to those "customers" he took money from. Sounds like there are enough people involved you could look into getting an actual legal opinion from someone local. Good luck to you all.


----------



## RockerAlex

OWHall said:


> I so badly want to empathise with Marty and fight his corner slightly after I did have a good experience with him but the fact is that he has simply lied to people, and regardless of what his intentions may or may not have been, he's literally stolen a lot of money.
> I understand that he may have been in a very difficult situation from his perspective but he has clearly handled it in completely the wrong way and it is way too late to go back. Surely history might have served as a warning to him. "Yeah, it's tricky, but here's exactly what not to do"
> 
> Here's hoping that this works out for everybody involved, good look friends



I'm pretty much in the same boat, I'm happy with my guitar.


----------



## max3000

I just could not be happier that I didn't place an order with him about 3 months ago after he gave me a quote for "early 2015".


----------



## electriceye

Scruffy1012 said:


> Do we get refunded our deposits ? i paid mine 2 years ago would i still be able to get it back if i ring up my CC company ?



Not a chance. Most CC companies will go back about 180 days, max. 

Best anyone can do for amounts under, I believe, $2k is to file a case against him in small claims court. However, you have to take into account your expenses and time. Unless the court is local, it's probably not worth it.

If his company files for bankruptcy, you're going to be out of luck. If he was never legally incorporated then that's a different story. Filing for personal bankruptcy is a bigger deal. You can't just walk away from that one. A company? Yeah, pretty easy to walk away if you have the right lawyers.

(EDIT: I missed that he's in the UK. I have no idea what the laws are over there, but there was a link on failed businesses in the UK a few pages back. Unfortunately, if you're outside the UK, I don't see how you will get anything back without it costing you more in fees, etc.)


----------



## straymond

so...

one of the guys in the group got his letter returned from Marty, with a box checked "refused".
he simply refused to accept the letter.

I'm at loss for words at this point.


----------



## DancingCloseToU

straymond said:


> so...
> 
> one of the guys in the group got his letter returned from Marty, with a box checked "refused".
> he simply refused to accept the letter.
> 
> I'm at loss for words at this point.



While still accepting orders/stealing peoples money? That's pretty low...

I too am fairly surprised that Marty won't man up and face this disaster he created. Bad form, Marty, appalling display.


----------



## Garfish

Man, I wish a bunch of the UK users from this forum could go to this house and confront him, while documenting the whole thing. That would be useful in court.


----------



## Kvalte

electriceye said:


> Not a chance. Most CC companies will go back about 180 days, max.
> 
> Best anyone can do for amounts under, I believe, $2k is to file a case against him in small claims court. However, you have to take into account your expenses and time. Unless the court is local, it's probably not worth it.
> 
> If his company files for bankruptcy, you're going to be out of luck. If he was never legally incorporated then that's a different story. Filing for personal bankruptcy is a bigger deal. You can't just walk away from that one. A company? Yeah, pretty easy to walk away if you have the right lawyers.
> 
> (EDIT: I missed that he's in the UK. I have no idea what the laws are over there, but there was a link on failed businesses in the UK a few pages back. Unfortunately, if you're outside the UK, I don't see how you will get anything back without it costing you more in fees, etc.)



I have a Visa credit card and I called them about this. They don't seem to have a limit on how many days but they just need a written letter if it is over 6 months back, which is standard. I will be sending my letter soon to the HQ about what happened and then they will refund me.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

I'm feeling double screwed in regards to pursuing a return of funds through paypal/cc.

My paypal/cc transactions both went to third parties who were the original owners of the build spots. If I try and pursue this through paypal, they can only take the money back from the previous owners, who have nothing to do with this situation anymore.

The only documentation proving Marty owes me is the confirmation emails from him that I am now the owner of the spots along with the following conversations regarding specs and progress (progress that was never made )


----------



## McFangsworth

I am shaking in my seat.

I just found out about this. I didn't get ANY sort of email confirming this. The only reason I got to know about this is that I, by chance, visited this thread again. I have waited since 4 October 2013. I even mailed him about the build mid January without any reply whatsoever. I'm speechless with anger, this is ridiculous.

I have sent a request to join the FB-group.

Bloody hell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Garfish said:


> Man, I wish a bunch of the UK users from this forum could go to this house and confront him, while documenting the whole thing. That would be useful in court.



This is probably the dumbest post, outside of those threatening to "kick his ass". 

If you show up to small claims court, or even criminal court, with a video harassing him you'll be lucky to get out with just paying his court fees, and could probably be on the receiving end of the law yourselves. Courts are designed to stop mob bullshit like this, not reward it.


----------



## max3000

So for those of you who actually got their Siggery, how is it? Worth the money?


----------



## ikarus

max3000 said:


> So for those of you who actually got their Siggery, how is it? Worth the money?



As a person, who onwned one, borrowed one from my friend, and never got his second one because it was destroyed during building, my answer is:

NO


----------



## max3000

ikarus said:


> As a person, who onwned one, borrowed one from my friend, and never got his second one because it was destroyed during building, my answer is:
> 
> NO



Can you elaborate?


----------



## ikarus

max3000 said:


> Can you elaborate?



Here are two opinions (Danukenator and me), that were posted in the mid of this thread:



Danukenator said:


> I'll offer a counter opinion, respectfully.
> 
> In my experience, Marty was completely unable to estimate the completion time of the instrument, Sure five or six weeks isn't a big deal, five or six months... It got to the point where I'm sure he was intentionally dishonest as it would be near impossible to repeatedly string me on for that period of time saying "It will be done in a week or two," over and over again.
> 
> The actual guitars themselves aren't all that great. I was new to the high end guitar game at this point so I didn't really know what and where I should be looking. Live and learn.
> 
> -The frets were fine, they worked. They weren't smooth like a Jackson Select. I had hoped for exceptional fretwork, didn't get it.
> 
> -The case he sent was dirty and had little flecks of metal inside of it. I never found out if he sent me a used case or if he had gotten scraps of his bridge plate milling into it but I had to meticulously clean it to get it up to snuff. I was lucky the guitar wasn't damaged.
> 
> -I was NOT given an ebony fretboard. Let me be clear, I've had a lot of guitars with ebony fretboards. I've been to lumber yards to pick ebony before. I know what ebony looks like and have played and seen many different varieties. Based on pictures on this thread, I was given a "bog oak" fretboard as it has the same distinctive grain pattern. Again, was this Marty intentionally lying? I'll give him the benefit of the doubt but a wrong fretboard is a BIG flaw.
> 
> -Build quality was, again, fine. Neck pocket could have been tighter, wasn't loose. Everything simply seemed by the numbers as opposed to a truely nice job.
> 
> Honestly, get a Carvin. I picked one up for 350$ and it has far nicer workmanship then a Siggery. The fretwork on Carvins is FAR better. If you need a custom, go for Ran. My FF8 was better in every respect. EBMM beats all three.
> 
> I don't want to be a wet blanket. I've heard he has gotten better and perhaps I got a dud. In my experience his guitars match exactly what one would expect in that price range and certainly nothing more.





ikarus said:


> I have a similar experience as Danukentor. My Siggery was my first custom guitar. I expected a guitar of superior quality that stands above all other guitars I have ever played. Unfortunatly the guitar wasn't like that.
> 
> My NGD was really positive for some reasons. Like I said it was my first custom and I was sure it MUST be a quality guitar and I thought that maybe my expectations were too high. Besides that I was kind of ashamed paying my hard earned money, waiting nearly a year and then receive a mediocre instrument.
> 
> 
> - Marty quoted me 6-8 weeks. It took about 10 months to receive it. I know that it is nearly impossible to get a guitar in 6-8 weeks, but why does he even quote me that time?
> 
> - He said that the guitar cant be finished because BKP has delays in delivery due to a show. I wrote a mail to BKP asking about the pickups and they said that they dont have an order from Marty but had sent the exact set that I wanted to his place a few weeks ago. Marty was really mad that BKP talked to me about his orders and then my pickups appeared "magically" at his shop.
> 
> 
> - The fretwork was not great and the wrong frets were installed. I asked for jumbo but got some medium frets. Maybe they were Jumbo but were filed down way too much.
> 
> -The pickups were not height adjustable and the strings where not running straight over the polepieces
> 
> -the nut was cut way too deep. Even open strings were buzzing.
> 
> -the guitar had little dents all over the body and neck.
> 
> -the neck was way to thick. Almost like on a Les Paul. I requested a very thin c shape.
> 
> -the guitars playability and overal quality was not as good as i had expected. It felt cheap.
> 
> -the oil finish was blotched on the back of the body.
> 
> -the neck pocket was not tight and the neck was shimmed. I know that a shim is nothing bad but I dont expect a custom guitar to be shimmed. Do you?
> 
> I asked Marty to reshape the neck, replace the frets and the nuts. He offered me to send only the neck. I was wondering how he is able to cut a decent nut without the neck beeing mounted on the body, but hey, I am not a luthier. So i thought he knows a way to do it. I got the guitar back with a new neckshape but with "medium" frets again and without a new nut. Upon request he said that he cant cut a new nut without the body.
> 
> I had the guitar reworked by to luthiers to make it a decent guitar, but i didn't liked it anymore. I had to sell it.
> 
> 
> I dont want to bash Siggery, but give a second opinion to all the people who consider getting a Siggery. This thread is full chorus of praise, mostly from people who are still waiting for their guitars and are only judging by pictures.
> 
> The communication with Marty was ok and maybe I just had bad luck. I hope you guys receive stellar guitars.


----------



## ikarus

oh I did forget about my 7string build: The body was laying around in his shop for half a year without progress and then a split in the wood appeared.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

How anyone could have been naive enough to give Siggery money after those reviews boggles my mind.


----------



## Danny Husk

MaxOfMetal said:


> How anyone could have been naive enough to give Siggery money after those reviews boggles my mind.



In fairness there were plenty of deposits on unfulfilled orders placed well before these reviews popped up.


----------



## Doctor Lacteo

Hi¡¡¡

I´m other guy cheated by Siggery.

In november 2014. He was all good words and promises, he answered quickly all my questions and doubts.

I paid him by Pay Pal, i received a mail with my order and......he disappeared.

Like Marty had a good name, a career, i was not nervous until I read this post yesterday.

It is incredible and i do not know who to trust.

Yesterday, i spoke with Pay Pal and clean their hands because they have spent more than 45 days.

Shit.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Why is Jaden Rose Guitars on the facebook group advertising "special offers"? 

The last thing I want to see on this facebook group is someone trying to sell more guitars when the point of the group is to recoup losses.


----------



## Halikus

Theres a disturbing ammount of Siggery guitars appearing on ebay this week all from Martys hometown Crowborough and marked as manufacturer refurbished...


----------



## MrTeatime

I only saw one... Do you have link to others please?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The part about routing and adding a neck pickup at extra cost is a bit fishy.


----------



## Halikus

MrTeatime said:


> I only saw one... Do you have link to others please?



Sadly I dont, there has been an ash bodied herecy 7 which took a week or so to sell along with an arachnid 8 which was gone very quickly. all were £1000 buy it now.


----------



## Homer3005

So, on this link you can see the completed listings ..and all from the same guy.
Link won't work..however i made a picture
I hope that the Ebony one wasn't the guitar which was built for me


----------



## bostjan

Homer3005 said:


> So, on this link you can see the completed listings ..and all from the same guy.
> Link won't work..however i made a picture
> I hope that the Ebony one wasn't the guitar which was built for me



Maybe I should continue to stay out of this thread, but the temptation is too high after seeing that. 

There has got to be something that can be done, this is clearly  well, erm, I just bit my tongue. I have no words.

Let me just say that I truly wish you guys the best of luck, and if ever there is something I can do (within the limits of the law) to help pressure the situation in your favour, please let me know.


----------



## Matte

People looking to go after Marty, feel free to go through the following avenues: ActionFraud : Action Fraud
Sussex Police : Contact Us
IC3 (USA) : http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx
eConsumer (Europe) : econsumer.gov - Your site for cross-border complaints.http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/


----------



## Matte

I backed him up in here and in hind sight I wish I hadn't. He delivered a guitar full of flaws and after sending it back to him for repairs, I had to bombard him with e-mails for about a month before he finally sent the guitar out to a luthier I trust to do the repairs.

Sorry for everyone who go scammed, I am in a similar situation but you guys have it rougher than me. I just need to get mine repaired, many of you were patient for years and got nothing for it.


----------



## Moosick

Hey all, just thought I'd chip in. Add to the case file and whatnot.

Bought a Siggery a while back. Probably three years now. I'll add my experiences to the pile by means of bullet points, just so it doesn't get overlong.

>contacted four years back, asked for what was essentially that £999 8 string fan fret that was featured in that advert
>quoted 6 weeks
>shenanigans ensue
>good contact, seemingly sincere
>ask for a fret inlay, too.
>12 months later, arrives, apologies ensue from him

so, problems
>fret inlay was never done - he quoted an issue with copyright (It was literally XII on the 12th fret) as well as the guy who did the inlays having family problems
>the varnish on the guitar was iffy - in one spot under the neck, there is either a drop-shaped absence of it, or a corrosive chemical dripped onto it in post-production. Purely aesthetic.
>a semi-obvious fret-marker mistake on the side of the neck on the 4th fret - there's a depression which can be felt, but it is at least subtle and covered over, consistent with the rest of the material
>intonation is poor - clearly a rushed setup - past the 11th fret. I haven't had it set up yet as the strings last a long long time and, well, LIFE (I like dull tones, so I haven't replaced them in a while), but past the 12th it will go out, and getting it tuned right can be a pain as I have to tune to compensate rather than tune to pitch. I'm hoping (praying) the fret positions are not the problem, and it's just the neck that needs adjusting. 
>wax on the pickups wasn't scraped away - at the time, I was young and stupid, and attempted to clean it up, resulting in the pups falling away from each other, now 'fixed' by adjusting the screws so they push into each other - this is obviously part my fault, too.
>frets aren't hammered down too well - can catch nails and strings under them towards the bottom of the neck

I was going to have a tone knob installed a few months afterwards, but quickly realised I probably wouldn't see it again if I sent it to him, so now I'm contacting a pro to do it. I'm also quite concerned seeing that image above, as the £500 one in that Ebay screencap is not dissimilar to mine, and I got mine for double that - considering the price difference, well, even as a liquidation sale, he's making a profit on that.

Otherwise, it's good. VERY sturdy and very light, the neck sits nicely in the body, the electronics work just fine, the sustain is good (I play drone metal so that's kinda vital ), and it plays well enough for me when I'm doing semi-technical stuff. But the intonation is a worry. When I do finally get round to having it gone over, tone knob, pickups waxed and all, if it is the frets, I don't know if that can be corrected.

Overall, I'm glad I got it over an overpriced Schecter (UK stockists push an extra £200-300 onto them) or one of the Carpenter signatures, but it does still cause problems. I'm happy enough with it, and it's bought now, but constant back and forths and everything above was/is a pain.

In the future I'll favour well-sourced second-hands or higher quality custom builders. I fully believe Marty to be a good builder, or have the skills ot be one capable of making a godly guitar, but the rushing and bullsh!tting cuts it down to just 'what I'd expect, only poorly set up'


----------



## ikarus

Moosick said:


> >fret inlay was never done - he quoted an issue with copyright (It was literally XII on the 12th fret)


----------



## Moosick

ikarus said:


>


ikr


----------



## pondman

>fret inlay was never done - he quoted an issue with copyright (It was literally XII on the 12th fret) 




Those Romans hold the rights to everything


----------



## OWHall

Anybody had any luck? Still holding out hope for you guys


----------



## the_heretic_divine

Anybody?
Custom Built Siggery Heresy 7 String Electric Guitar B2 B6 B8 Type Ibanez BM | eBay

I'm still waiting for mine to pop up on there. What a D-bag.


----------



## androponic

This guy has to be the lowest POS on the face of the rock called Earth.


----------



## straymond

the_heretic_divine said:


> Anybody?
> Custom Built Siggery Heresy 7 String Electric Guitar B2 B6 B8 Type Ibanez BM | eBay
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine to pop up on there. What a D-bag.



yeah. this was just confirmed that this axe was one of his customers orders


----------



## capoeiraesp

Is that Marty selling off customer builds?


----------



## straymond

Yes.


----------



## Moosick

Out of interest, what luthiers in the UK around this pricerange might be a suitable and reliable choice for those who might have been considering something like his stuff/me for when I get another custom made >.>?


----------



## capoeiraesp

None. The reason this clown went bust is because he charged so little and mismanaged his funds. Save your money for something more significant and reliable.


----------



## MoshJosh

Anyone tried contacting eBay about this? They might be interested in the fact that this dude is selling instruments that customers already payed for. Maybe they wouldn't do anything, but might be worth a shot.


----------



## Renkenstein

capoeiraesp said:


> None. The reason this clown went bust is because he charged so little and mismanaged his funds. Save your money for something more significant and reliable.



This.

Siggery had a "start-up" business model in place for too long. A model that was unsustainable. Behold the results.

Sorry to all those burned by this joker.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Moosick said:


> Out of interest, what luthiers in the UK around this pricerange might be a suitable and reliable choice for those who might have been considering something like his stuff/me for when I get another custom made >.>?



How does that old saying go? "Fool me once........


----------



## Moosick

MaxOfMetal said:


> How does that old saying go? "Fool me once........


Well, I was under the impression that there were more reliable, better luthiers who would charge slightly lower than the usual 2k customs; that Marty's problem was his work ethic and/or financial choices rather than it being an overarching problem with ~£1.5k luthiers (which is certainly the discussion here; at most I have seen "this business model is unsustainable!" twice, whereas I've seen "this guy lies through his teeth and can't manage his cash" almost non-stop). Or are _all_ non-high end luthiers of ERGs jokers? I'd pay for a Blackmachine or such if I had the money but I simply do not have it. I can stretch to about £1500, maybe £1800 at most but at that point that's basically trading food and heating for strings.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Moosick said:


> Well, I was under the impression that there were more reliable, better luthiers who would charge slightly lower than the usual 2k customs; that Marty's problem was his work ethic and/or financial choices rather than it being an overarching problem with ~£1.5k luthiers (which is certainly the discussion here; at most I have seen "this business model is unsustainable!" twice, whereas I've seen "this guy lies through his teeth and can't manage his cash" almost non-stop). Or are _all_ non-high end luthiers of ERGs jokers? I'd pay for a Blackmachine or such if I had the money but I simply do not have it. I can stretch to about £1500, maybe £1800 at most but at that point that's basically trading food and heating for strings.



Here's the thing, cheaper builders aren't charging less because they want to make customs more affordable. They're not doing it out of sheer altruism. They simply _can't_ charge more and get consistent business. 

Why can't they charge more? A few reasons: 1) they're too new and don't have a significant track record/history/customer base to sell their instruments, 2) the quality can be a little hit or miss so they need to play it safe with pricing, 3) they're not sure how their business is sustainable yet, 4) it's a side business they don't pour everything into, 5) a combination of the above. 

Everyone wants cheap customs. That's a fact. Even the guys that do have "Blackmachine money" want to pay less for awesome, custom guitars. If a builder could do it reliably (which up to this point hasn't been a thing) they'd make a mint, quantity over quality. It's just not feasible. Using natural materials and hand work to make something like a guitar or bass is very hard and there are tons of variables. You need to be able to replace wood that goes wrong.

If you don't have the money for a proper builder, then you can't get one to make you a guitar. That's just how it is. Either save up or lower your expectations.


----------



## electriceye

androponic said:


> This guy has to be the lowest POS on the face of the rock called Earth.



A weeeee bit dramatic there, aren't we?


----------



## androponic

yup, considering he ripped off my best bud and then sold his custom on Ebay without any reimbursment. Also, ripped off many members here. I dont think I can be more dramatic if I tried.


----------



## Danny Husk

It's a real pity party for Marty over here - 
Siggery guitars goes bust | Page 2 | Rob Chapman Forum 
looks like they're buying the "non-paying" customers story.


----------



## electriceye

androponic said:


> yup, considering he ripped off my best bud and then sold his custom on Ebay without any reimbursment. Also, ripped off many members here. I dont think I can be more dramatic if I tried.



Well, if you think a guy that has ripped a few people off is worse than the plethora of criminals out there, then you live a sad and sheltered life. Guy like Siggery are the least of our world's problems. I'm not saying he's not a POS. He is. But let's keep some perspective here. 

And calling me a dick over my comment is pretty juvenile, dude.


----------



## androponic

I Wasnt calling you the dick, Marty at Siggery was the recipient of that. Please don't insult me by the way (pretty disrespectful), I didn't speak to you directly until you commented directly to me. I know there are worse people but the thread you are in is about a certain subject and dealer so I am speaking about that and it is personal to me. That is my perspective so worry about yourself and not my comments please since it has NOTHING to do with you.


----------



## jeremyb

Has there ever been one of these threads on ss.org that hasn't ended this way? The Ormsby one perhaps? seems like these builders all end up going the same way....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jeremyb said:


> Has there ever been one of these threads on ss.org that hasn't ended this way? The Ormsby one perhaps? seems like these builders all end up going the same way....



People will throw their money at any idiot or crook as long as they take retouched photos of "exotic" woods and promise them the moon and the stars. 

Roter: Could hardly build passable guitars, had a huge language barrier, was way over their heads and tried to charge barely enough to make a profit. 

BRJ: Builder with a pretty shaky and shady history all of a sudden slashes his prices and touts ridiculous wait times. Not to mention sent shills in left and right. 

Invictus: New, untested builder offering bargain basement Blackmachine copies. 

Emperion (Remember those jokers?): New company out of nowhere offered crazy pricing on super spec'd guitars without even having complete models available. Turns out you have to do some QA/QC.

There are actually more success stories than failures, it's just they don't get as much press. Ormsby has been doing great, Oni had some slow downs but seems to be on the upswing, guys like Jahn and Jillard are showing promise. OAF is looking better and better too. Elysian has potential. 

Jury is still out on Decibel and Sabre, but they haven't totally shat the bed yet.


----------



## asher

BlackWater seems to be doing well too?


----------



## WiseSplinter

After having an order with Siggery paid in full since 2012 with no communication/pics/feedback of any kind, then ordering an Ormsby and receiving pics every other week and the guitar within a year, I feel like I've had the best and worst of it.

What I've learned: take this ride at your own risk. If you have ANY doubts about the person/company, get a production guitar instead.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

MaxOfMetal said:


> People will throw their money at any idiot or crook as long as they take retouched photos of "exotic" woods and promise them the moon and the stars.
> 
> Roter: Could hardly build passable guitars, had a huge language barrier, was way over their heads and tried to charge barely enough to make a profit.
> 
> BRJ: Builder with a pretty shaky and shady history all of a sudden slashes his prices and touts ridiculous wait times. Not to mention sent shills in left and right.
> 
> Invictus: New, untested builder offering bargain basement Blackmachine copies.
> 
> Emperion (Remember those jokers?): New company out of nowhere offered crazy pricing on super spec'd guitars without even having complete models available. Turns out you have to do some QA/QC.
> 
> There are actually more success stories than failures, it's just they don't get as much press. Ormsby has been doing great, Oni had some slow downs but seems to be on the upswing, guys like Jahn and Jillard are showing promise. OAF is looking better and better too. Elysian has potential.
> 
> Jury is still out on Decibel and Sabre, but they haven't totally shat the bed yet.



What ever happened to Shamray customs? I remember they seemed far too good to be true a long time back. Checked their site recently, posts from this year in the hidden members section of the forum but nothing since 2012 on their other sections?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

GuitarBizarre said:


> What ever happened to Shamray customs? I remember they seemed far too good to be true a long time back. Checked their site recently, posts from this year in the hidden members section of the forum but nothing since 2012 on their other sections?



I wouldn't be surprised if they folded. It happens with small builders, especially those who look to cater almost exclusively to niches. 

I don't remember anything bad going down, but then again they were never super popular around here.


----------



## Moosick

Who would be your British luthier recommendations, Max (and everyone else)? Any standouts? Thinking I might be able to do some selling and afford something a little higher.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Jaden Rose (or at least a couple years ago) and Daemoness are the SSO flavour luthiers from the UK. Apart from that there's a bunch of good ones like Chris Larkin, Tom Waghorn..


----------



## Maniacal

Tom Waghorn has been extremely pleasant to deal with. Pay a bit more and go with someone who can actually build a high quality instrument.


----------



## pott

+1 for Waghorn, should get mine this week and it's been a great experience.

They are not social media luthier. Do not expect weekly emails, updates, plenty of pictures etc... Not to say they don't respond to emails, but do not expect hourly responses etc... Let them do their thing, which is building guitars.
Prices are very reasonable, start a £1.5k for a bolt-on. I don't see any other luthier, good or bad, ever charging lower.


----------



## Maniacal

Please do a thread on your Waghorn. Would be very nice to see it!


----------



## pott

Photo and build credit to Waghorn guitars of course.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Moosick said:


> Who would be your British luthier recommendations, Max (and everyone else)? Any standouts? Thinking I might be able to do some selling and afford something a little higher.



Isn't the UK something like an 8 hour drive across? Check out some builders you can see and feel the work of in person and is close enough that they can't hide if things go goofy.



UnderTheSign said:


> Jaden Rose (or at least a couple years ago) and Daemoness are the SSO flavour luthiers from the UK. Apart from that there's a bunch of good ones like Chris Larkin, Tom Waghorn..



Given what Jaden has said regarding the Siggery situation, I don't think I'd really want to work with him. Shame, his guitars seem great.


----------



## Danny Husk

If Marty really had any inclination to try and better the situation he could send people the materials he purchased for their build (they were always "almost complete" right? ) and let the customers finish the build with a different luthier. Even if it's just a body and neck blanks, that's better than nothing. Instead he ceases all communication and vanishes. 

What ever happened to adults being honest and up-front about their abilities and inadequacies then moving on with life. Instead we get folks stringing people along with endless vague emails punctuated with long silences. 

Lutherie isn't the dying art, professionalism is.


----------



## Rorschachswe

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they folded. It happens with small builders, especially those who look to cater almost exclusively to niches.
> 
> I don't remember anything bad going down, but then again they were never super popular around here.



Actually, I think they are still around. But only domestic builds has been done in recent years. They built my 8 in 2009, with the usual communication problems.Still, it´s a solid build which I still own.


----------



## Pikka Bird

MaxOfMetal said:


> Given what Jaden has said regarding the Siggery situation, I don't think I'd really want to work with him. Shame, his guitars seem great.


What _did_ he say? I haven't been following all the channels.


Danny Husk said:


> If Marty really had any inclination to try and better the situation he could send people the materials he purchased for their build (they were always "almost complete" right? ) and let the customers finish the build with a different luthier. Even if it's just a body and neck blanks, that's better than nothing.


If they hadn't already gone up on eBay, like it happened with BRJ.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Pikka Bird said:


> What _did_ he say? I haven't been following all the channels.
> 
> If they hadn't already gone up on eBay, like it happened with BRJ.



It's linked a few pages back.

The typical "building guitars is hard, customers are annoying" bull.....


----------



## canuck brian

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's linked a few pages back.
> 
> The typical "building guitars is hard, customers are annoying" bull.....



He should quit building guitars as he apparently doesn't like dealing with customers or actually building guitars.


----------



## Jay Jillard

MaxOfMetal said:


> There are actually more success stories than failures, it's just they don't get as much press.



Yeah, sometimes I think about being a crook and stealing thousands of dollars from people JUST to get some more pageviews on my thread. =P

But in all seriousness, it's a very frustrating thing to try and run an honest business in this niche market, with so many stupid business owners and crooked companies. 

But there are plenty of us who are doing things right. Ground floor is always a risk/reward situation, but even for more established guys, do your research, ask for client references, see how they handle refunds/returns, and make sure they are running a legal business.

But thanks MaxOfMetal, 'showing promise' is about as good as I can hope to be at this point in my career, within this climate of the market. It's encouraging to be noticed =P


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I really mean it as a compliment, and it's about the most honest one I can give not having actually held one of your instruments or ordered one myself.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

MaxOfMetal said:


> Given what Jaden has said regarding the Siggery situation, I don't think I'd really want to work with him. Shame, his guitars seem great.



His guitars have always looked great, but I remember his first builds had functional but not great fretwork, twisted fret tangs, that kind of thing.

He apparently got better, but I always use that to remind myself that new builders don't necessarily have the same skills perfected at the same level as an established builder does.

That's not an excuse for the established builders to price gouge (As some of them definitely do), just a reason to bear in mind that sometimes even if you're happy with the work of a new, cheaper luthier, there are some reasons established builders can charge more for instruments.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

GuitarBizarre said:


> That's not an excuse for the established builders to price gouge (As some of them definitely do)



I don't believe any of the long standing, high end shops/builders price gouge. 

What you're paying for is, essentially, a guarantee. A promise that there is pretty much less than a .001% chance of the builder running off, screwing up the specs, or delivering an inferior product. 

Not to mention those shops usually put out products you can't get anywhere else, which has a premium of it's own. 

Is paying upper four to five figures for a Fodera, Alembic, Conklin, Toone, or Lawrence a lot of money? Damn right it is. But if you notice those shops consistently put out world class instruments on consistent schedules with no drama, and the instruments they make are unique.

Established builders shouldn't have to lower their prices to compete with the new guys, the new guys should increase their quality until they can command what the established builders can deliver.


----------



## Pikka Bird

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is paying upper four to five figures for a Fodera, Alembic, Conklin, Toone, or Lawrence a lot of money? Damn right it is. But if you notice those shops consistently put out world class instruments on consistent schedules with no drama, and the instruments they make are unique.



Definitely true. And TBH you can end up paying that kind of big bucks for some of the limited editions from several big brand manufacturers anyways and those are usually just the same old model they always release only this time it has a new kind of wood for the top or a themed commemorative paintjob. People spend out the wazoo for that stuff and complain about single-man operations charging a pretty penny, even though these small gys don't have the luxury of buying wood in bulk, having an assembly line, etc.

Sure, I like good deals as much as the next guy but really, there's a reason they have to charge as much as they do for their work (and it's the work that costs, not so much the specs). It's the way some of them manage their time that gets to me, and Marty seems to have been guilty of this to such an extent that he ended up getting behind on his payments and put the cart before the horse, money-wise.



MaxOfMetal said:


> What you're paying for is, essentially, a guarantee. A promise that there is pretty much less than a .001% chance of the builder running off, screwing up the specs, or delivering an inferior product.


That is usually the case, but I think many people assumed a guy like BRJ was pretty much at this tier, and then he shat the bed spectacularly. (and didn't he ship out a few lemons before the thing hit the fan?). Also, though he's not exactly an old stalwart ViK seems to be flaky as all heck with his customer priorities.

So yeah, it's a perceived guarantee, but there's never going to be an _actual_ guarantee of anything ever. People go crazy, lose their motivation, hit bad times, etc. all the time. I'm holding out for Rob of KXK, but I'm not seeing much output from him lately, and that 8-string run is what, four years in the running now?


----------



## GuitarBizarre

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't believe any of the long standing, high end shops/builders price gouge.
> 
> What you're paying for is, essentially, a guarantee. A promise that there is pretty much less than a .001% chance of the builder running off, screwing up the specs, or delivering an inferior product.
> 
> Not to mention those shops usually put out products you can't get anywhere else, which has a premium of it's own.
> 
> Is paying upper four to five figures for a Fodera, Alembic, Conklin, Toone, or Lawrence a lot of money? Damn right it is. But if you notice those shops consistently put out world class instruments on consistent schedules with no drama, and the instruments they make are unique.
> 
> Established builders shouldn't have to lower their prices to compete with the new guys, the new guys should increase their quality until they can command what the established builders can deliver.



I was more thinking of the guys who build five figure Les Pauls and never change the design, build in all the old flaws etc. I have nothing against Toone et al.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Pikka Bird said:


> That is usually the case, but I think many people assumed a guy like BRJ was pretty much at this tier, and then he shat the bed spectacularly. (and didn't he ship out a few lemons before the thing hit the fan?). Also, though he's not exactly an old stalwart ViK seems to be flaky as all heck with his customer priorities.
> 
> So yeah, it's a perceived guarantee, but there's never going to be an _actual_ guarantee of anything ever. People go crazy, lose their motivation, hit bad times, etc. all the time. I'm holding out for Rob of KXK, but I'm not seeing much output from him lately, and that 8-string run is what, four years in the running now?



Anyone who didn't see the BRJ thing turning into a .... show was either stupid, naive, or too blinded by the price. 

There were serious red flags from the get go, not to mention anyone in the big guitar circles knew Bernie was know for being kind of a jerk, who at best was a little dishonest and at worst a scammer...which he showed the world pretty soon after. 

Check that thread from the beginning, stuff gets murky really fast. 

As for KxK........that's the .001% I was talking about. That said, he's supposedly still building, and he never listed a completion date for those builds. He wasn't exactly known for being quick so it's not like anything was misrepresented. In a twist of fate Rob's business dropped off dramatically after the BRJ stuff went down and folks were afraid to go for budget builders just long enough to mess up the good guys like Rob. 



GuitarBizarre said:


> I was more thinking of the guys who build five figure Les Pauls and never change the design, build in all the old flaws etc. I have nothing against Toone et al.



Those guys have a market too. I think guys like Grosh put more into a guitar than most other builders. They might not make something cutting edge, but you can't question the quality and attention to detail.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone who didn't see the BRJ thing turning into a .... show was either stupid, naive, or too blinded by the price.
> 
> There were serious red flags from the get go, not to mention anyone in the big guitar circles knew Bernie was know for being kind of a jerk, who at best was a little dishonest and at worst a scammer...which he showed the world pretty soon after.
> 
> Check that thread from the beginning, stuff gets murky really fast.
> 
> As for KxK........that's the .001% I was talking about. That said, he's supposedly still building, and he never listed a completion date for those builds. He wasn't exactly known for being quick so it's not like anything was misrepresented. In a twist of fate Rob's business dropped off dramatically after the BRJ stuff went down and folks were afraid to go for budget builders just long enough to mess up the good guys like Rob.
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys have a market too. I think guys like Grosh put more into a guitar than most other builders. They might not make something cutting edge, but you can't question the quality and attention to detail.



Some of them do, but for every guy who really genuinely believes the Les Paul is the pinnacle and builds every one like it's the mona lisa, there's 20 more building them for £5k or more when they're no better, sometimes worse, than off the shelf. I've played some £3k second hand Les pauls that my EC401 ....s on. That's just not on.


----------



## Pikka Bird

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone who didn't see the BRJ thing turning into a .... show was either stupid, naive, or too blinded by the price.
> 
> There were serious red flags from the get go, not to mention anyone in the big guitar circles knew Bernie was know for being kind of a jerk, who at best was a little dishonest and at worst a scammer...which he showed the world pretty soon after.
> 
> Check that thread from the beginning, stuff gets murky really fast.



I actually have read through all of that thread since it started and yeah, I quickly lost whatever faith I might have had in that whole thing. But I'll allow myself to assume that there are plenty of customers who aren't all that internet-savvy or in the loop on what's going down in the world of perceived "upper-class boutique" guitars. Those people just go by good ol' faith in the family name and the kind of rep the guitars get from reviews (plus, the guy had a decent artist roster, and a couple of his big profile guys came out and defended him when he went absent) and now they're royally boned because they're too trusting but I can't blame them for not smelling the ashes all things considered. A guy like this just exploits all that goodwill that he didn't even earn for himself to begin with and it's kinda inexcusable. Especially once some new BRJs came up on eBay, which is happening with Siggery now too. 

...have we had any proper Siggery shills here, by the way?


----------



## pondman

Custom Built Siggery Heresy 7 String Electric Guitar B2 B6 B8type Ibanez BM | eBay

Another for sale.


----------



## blanco

Defiantly not shilling but....

Are the ones getting sold on ebay actually someones order? Or is this him getting someone to clear out stock builds or ones he's put together from peoples parts they aren't now getting. No one seems to have come forward and go "oh thats what i had ordered from him.'


----------



## straymond

One of his sells on ebay had a body already paid for. This was confirmed by one of the Facebookgroup-members,


----------



## blanco

@straymond cheers, i sorta dropped out of this thread a while back and started noticing them all popping up on ebay from Tonbridge and Crowborough which is where marty is based. Seemed a little strange so came on here and guess what... it is. I've got a couple of musician friends who live in tonbridge so i might drop them a message and see if they've heard much about it as well.


----------



## straymond

That would be great, man. 
I lost 500 quid on this lousy human being, but the total in the group amounts to a lot, LOT more.


----------



## lewis

Ive seen others fighting amongst themselves in here. Thats crazy guys and honestly stupid. This company are what are the joke. Everyone who was on the receiving end of his BS share that common ground. Certainly makes no sense to take out that frustration on each other.

on topic, this company are an absolute joke. Im so glad it didnt affect me and I feel sorry for those it did. He should be in Jail to put it bluntly


----------



## Danny Husk

straymond said:


> One of his sells on ebay had a body already paid for. This was confirmed by one of the Facebookgroup-members,



^This. Hard to argue when it's a quilt top with the exact pattern and finish, he's not even trying. 

Let's do some math shall we? (I'll convert to dollars since that what I know.) 

The guitar (with the body that was meant for a customer who lost his deposit) sold for approx. $1732.00 - $173.20 (calculated eBay fees) = *$1558.80* (993.80 pounds)

The guitar was meant to go to the original customer for *$1574.05* (1000 pounds)

So to be clear - he decided it was worth *LOSING! $15.25* ($1574.04-1558.80 = $15.25) to not honor the original customers agreement and instead sell it through eBay. 

If this isn't a WTF moment then I don't know what is.


----------



## Homer3005

So anyone got his money back so far?
Have a look in the facebook group dudes!


----------



## Cloudy

Danny Husk said:


> ^This. Hard to argue when it's a quilt top with the exact pattern and finish, he's not even trying.
> 
> Let's do some math shall we? (I'll convert to dollars since that what I know.)
> 
> The guitar (with the body that was meant for a customer who lost his deposit) sold for approx. $1732.00 - $173.20 (calculated eBay fees) = *$1558.80* (993.80 pounds)
> 
> The guitar was meant to go to the original customer for *$1574.05* (1000 pounds)
> 
> So to be clear - he decided it was worth *LOSING! $15.25* ($1574.04-1558.80 = $15.25) to not honor the original customers agreement and instead sell it through eBay.
> 
> If this isn't a WTF moment then I don't know what is.



Technically siggery ran with the previous customers deposit and netted quite a lot more than that (I think) probably more in the tune of 2500$ after stealing almost a grand from the other dude. 500gbp is his usually deposit right? I definitely am not condoning it but I see why he had incentive to sell it to someone new. Hes getting another deposit . So ....ty.


----------



## ikarus

Cloudy said:


> 500gbp is his usually deposit right?



IIRC I paid 300gbp deposit for each build.


----------



## Jaden

MaxOfMetal said:


> Given what Jaden has said regarding the Siggery situation, I don't think I'd really want to work with him. Shame, his guitars seem great.



I couldnt find that post of mine but this is pretty harsh as it sounds like I am trying to be positive and playing devils advocate a little with a fellow UK luthier.. as it turns out.. hmmm.



canuck brian said:


> He should quit building guitars as he apparently doesn't like dealing with customers or actually building guitars.



erm.. what?
that is actually pretty offensive as you have no experience of dealing with me personally so this comment is based entirely on what? our experience or your internet connection?


----------



## Jaden

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Why is Jaden Rose Guitars on the facebook group advertising "special offers"?
> 
> The last thing I want to see on this facebook group is someone trying to sell more guitars when the point of the group is to recoup losses.



read the post properly, your reaction is a typical example of one of my old man's sayings
"no good deed goes unpunished"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jaden said:


> I couldnt find that post of mine but this is pretty harsh as it sounds like I am trying to be positive and playing devils advocate a little with a fellow UK luthier.. as it turns out.. hmmm.



So you were just playing devil's advocate for a proven scammer to a bunch of ripped off customers? 

Buddy, if you're trying to make yourself look better (several months past), you're doing an awful job. 




> erm.. what?
> that is actually pretty offensive as you have no experience of dealing with me personally so this comment is based entirely on what? our experience or your internet connection?





He was talking about Siggery. Obviously. 



Jaden said:


> read the post properly, your reaction is a typical example of one of my old man's sayings
> "no good deed goes unpunished"



"And the Nobel Peace Prize goes to Jaden Rose for offering scammed folks the privilege of buying one of his guitars....."


----------



## J_Mac

I can get a Siggery Heresy 6 for £400, is this a good deal? Seems in good condition.

Edit - now I've read more of this thread, do I actually want one of these?


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

J_Mac said:


> I can get a Siggery Heresy 6 for £400, is this a good deal? Seems in good condition.
> 
> Edit - now I've read more of this thread, do I actually want one of these?



You got any pictures of that mate? May be okay for £400


----------



## J_Mac

Dust_to_Dust said:


> You got any pictures of that mate? May be okay for £400



Cheers dude 







Mahogany and lacewood apparently.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

J_Mac said:


> Cheers dude
> 
> 
> Mahogany and lacewood apparently.



I'd say go try it, and if you like it, buy it!


----------



## JimF

Wish I'd seen that for sale! It's gorgeous!


----------



## J_Mac

They worth £400 second hand then?


----------



## JimF

No idea! I'd prefer a 7 string anyway.


----------



## Andless

This guy is claiming it was 2500 eur original price 

https://vend.se/361201-8-string-fanned-frets-handgjord-gitarr


----------



## Andless

J_Mac said:


> They worth £400 second hand then?




Can you play it before you buy?

If it is pre-owned it might actually be in better shape than it was when it shipped originally. I fixed the fret ends and fixed an issue with the neck-bolts just after it arrived. 

Money wise it was no big deal, but my point being I sold much a better playing guitar than I bought.

But to your question, yes, if the fretwork is ok etc and if you disregard the tarnished brand name etc £400 it would be worth.

2c


----------



## J_Mac

It's too far away to travel really. Thanks for the advice though! I might get in touch with the guy for some detailed photos


----------



## elnyrb10

https://www.facebook.com/groups/WGG...30379807239826/?sale_post_id=1830379807239826

this seems like a good price given all the specs and whatnot, but after reading through this thread, I'm not sure anymore


----------



## ikarus

elnyrb10 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/WGG...30379807239826/?sale_post_id=1830379807239826
> 
> this seems like a good price given all the specs and whatnot, but after reading through this thread, I'm not sure anymore



just stay away from it.


----------



## elnyrb10

ikarus said:


> just stay away from it.


really? okay yeah i was on the fence about it but it seemed like a solid deal. Thanks for the help!


----------

